# Rep Apologizes for Obama 'Tar Baby' Comment



## Ali777

> GOP Rep. Doug Lamborn of Colorado has apologized to President Obama for using the controversial phrase "tar baby" in a talk-radio discussion of the president's economic policies (specifically, "I don't want to be associated with him. It's like touching a tar baby and you get it, you're stuck").
> 
> According to the Huffington Post, the term "tar baby" has origins going back to an 1881 Uncle Remus story by writer Joel Chandler Harris and can be used to imply that a situation is difficult to solve. It has recently developed more derogatory connotations related to African Americans.
> 
> Lamborn, who has been called the most conservative member of Congress, was of course only familiar with the "difficult to solve" definition. And he's already decided that the president will accept his apology, telling the Denver Post, "I am sure that he will not take offense and that he'll be happy to accept my apology because he is a man of character."
> 
> The Tea Partier may be right. With a record of voting to the right of 96 percent of his colleagues on economic issues and 93 percent on social issues, Lamborn's poor choice of words (he says in retrospect that he would have used "quagmire" instead) reflects badly on his judgment and vocabulary (and perhaps his subconscious), but it's probably the least of the president's problems with him.  Rep Apologizes for Obama Tar Baby Comment



Just what the Tea Party needs right now. The only thing I agree with him on is that Obama will probably accept his apology. I hope the voters don't.


----------



## Oddball

A nation of pussies.

I weep for America.


----------



## California Girl

What's he supposed to be sorry about?


----------



## California Girl

Oddball said:


> A nation of pussies.
> 
> I weep for America.



I agree. Apparently, a sticky substance is now offensive. How pathetic. That's what left wing whining about 'racism' has done. We now cannot speak in case some fucking moron creates some faux outrage. Pathetic jerkoffs.


----------



## Sallow

He shouldn't have apologized.

Honest racists are better then dishonest ones.


----------



## Sallow

California Girl said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of pussies.
> 
> I weep for America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Apparently, a sticky substance is now offensive. How pathetic. That's what left wing whining about 'racism' has done. We now cannot speak in case some fucking moron creates some faux outrage. Pathetic jerkoffs.
Click to expand...




Tar baby is a racist term from waaaaay back.

Didn't you say you didn't like Racists?


----------



## Oddball

California Girl said:


> What's he supposed to be sorry about?


He supposed to be sorry that thin-skinned race-card-playing liberoidal pussies are offended at the drop of a hat.


----------



## dilloduck

So far back that no one even knows WTF it means.

Fucking wimpy assholes.


----------



## R.D.

Sallow said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of pussies.
> 
> I weep for America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Apparently, a sticky substance is now offensive. How pathetic. That's what left wing whining about 'racism' has done. We now cannot speak in case some fucking moron creates some faux outrage. Pathetic jerkoffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tar baby is a racist term from waaaaay back.
> 
> Didn't you say you didn't like Racists?
Click to expand...

 - the term "tar baby" has origins going back to an 1881 Uncle Remus story by writer Joel Chandler Harris and can be used to imply that a situation is difficult to solve. It has recently developed more derogatory connotations related to African Americans

It was hijacked, like  niggardly


----------



## B. Kidd

Not any worse then Biden calling tea partyers' terrorists. And he's one seat away from the POTUS.
It's all relative.......


----------



## Oddball

R.D. said:


> - the term "tar baby" has origins going back to an 1881 Uncle Remus story by writer Joel Chandler Harris and can be used to imply that a situation is difficult to solve. It has recently developed more derogatory connotations related to African Americans
> 
> It was hijacked, like  niggardly


_*I DEMAND THAT NABISCO REMOVE THE WORD "CRACKER" FROM ALL OF THEIR BOXES OF RITZ....BISCUITS!!!*_


----------



## Sallow

These might help..

List of ethnic slurs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The Racial Slur Database
A List of Racist and Offensive Terms
8 Racist Words You Use Every Day | Cracked.com


----------



## Sallow

R.D. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Apparently, a sticky substance is now offensive. How pathetic. That's what left wing whining about 'racism' has done. We now cannot speak in case some fucking moron creates some faux outrage. Pathetic jerkoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tar baby is a racist term from waaaaay back.
> 
> Didn't you say you didn't like Racists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> - the term "tar baby" has origins going back to an 1881 Uncle Remus story by writer Joel Chandler Harris and can be used to imply that a situation is difficult to solve. It has recently developed more derogatory connotations related to African Americans
> 
> It was hijacked, like  niggardly
Click to expand...


Oh gosh..



"Hijacked"?

Back in my day there was no "hijacking". It was a derogatory term.


----------



## Sallow

Oddball said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> - the term "tar baby" has origins going back to an 1881 Uncle Remus story by writer Joel Chandler Harris and can be used to imply that a situation is difficult to solve. It has recently developed more derogatory connotations related to African Americans
> 
> It was hijacked, like  niggardly
> 
> 
> 
> _*I DEMAND THAT NABISCO REMOVE THE WORD "CRACKER" FROM ALL OF THEIR BOXES OF RITZ....BISCUITS!!!*_
Click to expand...


Start a boycott.

Dare to dream!


----------



## Article 15

Sallow said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tar baby is a racist term from waaaaay back.
> 
> Didn't you say you didn't like Racists?
> 
> 
> 
> - the term "tar baby" has origins going back to an 1881 Uncle Remus story by writer Joel Chandler Harris and can be used to imply that a situation is difficult to solve. It has recently developed more derogatory connotations related to African Americans
> 
> It was hijacked, like  niggardly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh gosh..
> 
> 
> 
> "Hijacked"?
> 
> Back in my day there was no "hijacking". It was a derogatory term.
Click to expand...


Yeah, hijacked....by racists.


----------



## Warrior102

Funny - I hear the "N" word 400+ times a day on the radio/television.

By those it is supposed to infuriate.

Is that acceptable now?

May I feel free to use this word as acceptable in every day conversation?

I think not.


----------



## Sallow

Basically I could care less if a person is racist.

But I do not want racists as legislators or leaders of the country, if they are using their racist beliefs to create laws or policy.


----------



## Article 15

Warrior102 said:


> Funny - I hear the "N" word 400+ times a day on the radio/television.



You do?

What programs do you watch and what radio stations do you listen to?


----------



## shintao

Oddball said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's he supposed to be sorry about?
> 
> 
> 
> He supposed to be sorry that thin-skinned race-card-playing liberoidal pussies are offended at the drop of a hat.
Click to expand...


I agree, when I call you a child molester, and Merry-go-round operator, I mean it, and I am not apologizing for it. You can just go fuck Calgirl silly, get AIDS and die.


----------



## Ali777

B. Kidd said:


> Not any worse then Biden calling tea partyers' terrorists. And he's one seat away from the POTUS.
> It's all relative.......



Source?


----------



## R.D.

Sallow said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tar baby is a racist term from waaaaay back.
> 
> Didn't you say you didn't like Racists?
> 
> 
> 
> - the term "tar baby" has origins going back to an 1881 Uncle Remus story by writer Joel Chandler Harris and can be used to imply that a situation is difficult to solve. It has recently developed more derogatory connotations related to African Americans
> 
> It was hijacked, like  niggardly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh gosh..
> 
> 
> 
> "Hijacked"?
> 
> Back in my day there was no "hijacking". It was a derogatory term.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ali777

Warrior102 said:


> Funny - I hear the "N" word 400+ times a day on the radio/television.
> 
> By those it is supposed to infuriate.
> 
> Is that acceptable now?
> 
> May I feel free to use this word as acceptable in every day conversation?
> 
> I think not.



What's that got to do with anything? Certain words are culture sensitive. You obviously understand that already, or you wouldn't be acknowledging you'd be out of line for using the word in everyday conversation.


----------



## Tank

Sallow said:


> Basically I could care less if a person is racist.
> 
> But I do not want racists as legislators or leaders of the country, if they are using their racist beliefs to create laws or policy.


Ya, like affirmative action


----------



## Sallow

R.D. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> - the term "tar baby" has origins going back to an 1881 Uncle Remus story by writer Joel Chandler Harris and can be used to imply that a situation is difficult to solve. It has recently developed more derogatory connotations related to African Americans
> 
> It was hijacked, like  niggardly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh gosh..
> 
> 
> 
> "Hijacked"?
> 
> Back in my day there was no "hijacking". It was a derogatory term.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



You tried to make an equivalance between a real word like "niggardly" which, although it's use is sort of antiquated, has not, at least in my experience, been used as a racial slur and Tar Baby..which in my experience, has been used all the time as one.

Great. Fun.



By the way..I posted racial slur databases in a previous post. Tar Baby comes up..Niggardly does not.


----------



## B. Kidd

Ali777 said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not any worse then Biden calling tea partyers' terrorists. And he's one seat away from the POTUS.
> It's all relative.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source?
Click to expand...


Guess you don't keep up on the news. You just joined in May, but I'll still accomodate you. But don't give me shit over the verbage 'like'; it's the same as calling them terrorists, unless you want to get into a 'blowjob' isn't sex discussion.


Sources: Joe Biden likened tea partiers to terrorists - Jonathan Allen and John Bresnahan - POLITICO.com


----------



## Oddball

Ali777 said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny - I hear the "N" word 400+ times a day on the radio/television.
> 
> By those it is supposed to infuriate.
> 
> Is that acceptable now?
> 
> May I feel free to use this word as acceptable in every day conversation?
> 
> I think not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's that got to do with anything? Certain words are culture sensitive. You obviously understand that already, or you wouldn't be acknowledging you'd be out of line for using the word in everyday conversation.
Click to expand...

No, certain words are sensitive to the professionally offended and the race baiters.

Just ignore the fact that the tar baby from the Uncle Remus story was being referenced as an analogy and shift straight into pussy sniveler mode.


----------



## B. Kidd

Ali777 said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny - I hear the "N" word 400+ times a day on the radio/television.
> 
> By those it is supposed to infuriate.
> 
> Is that acceptable now?
> 
> May I feel free to use this word as acceptable in every day conversation?
> 
> I think not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's that got to do with anything? Certain words are culture sensitive. You obviously understand that already, or you wouldn't be acknowledging you'd be out of line for using the word in everyday conversation.
Click to expand...



Are you a useless shill for diversity programs?


----------



## Sallow

Tank said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basically I could care less if a person is racist.
> 
> But I do not want racists as legislators or leaders of the country, if they are using their racist beliefs to create laws or policy.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, like affirmative action
Click to expand...


Interestingly enough..yeah..that did come up as a result of racist beliefs.

It came up as the result of people in this country thinking that black people from other countries could be bought and sold as property.

So..as parity..programs like Affirmative Action were set up.

But I'm thinking you'd prefer something like Reparations.

Well that's far more expensive..but heck...


----------



## B. Kidd

Sallow said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basically I could care less if a person is racist.
> 
> But I do not want racists as legislators or leaders of the country, if they are using their racist beliefs to create laws or policy.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, like affirmative action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interestingly enough..yeah..that did come up as a result of racist beliefs.
> 
> It came up as the result of people in this country thinking that black people from other countries could be bought and sold as property.
> 
> So..as parity..programs like Affirmative Action were set up.
> 
> But I'm thinking you'd prefer something like Reparations.
> 
> Well that's far more expensive..but heck...
Click to expand...


Unfortunately, affirmative action programs morphed into hiring to fill ethnic quotas OVER the most qualified. Turned into 'Affirmitive Action Gone Wild!".


----------



## Ali777

B. Kidd said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not any worse then Biden calling tea partyers' terrorists. And he's one seat away from the POTUS.
> It's all relative.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess you don't keep up on the news. You just joined in May, but I'll still accomodate you. But don't give me shit over the verbage 'like'; it's the same as calling them terrorists, unless you want to get into a 'blowjob' isn't sex discussion.
> 
> 
> Sources: Joe Biden likened tea partiers to terrorists - Jonathan Allen and John Bresnahan - POLITICO.com
Click to expand...


What difference does it make when I joined? Your source indicates that Biden denied using that word terrorism. He also has said he doesn't think the word is appropriate in your source. Guess you read whatever you want into things.


----------



## Tank

Affirmative action tries to make up for blacks lack of mental faculties


----------



## Ali777

B. Kidd said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny - I hear the "N" word 400+ times a day on the radio/television.
> 
> By those it is supposed to infuriate.
> 
> Is that acceptable now?
> 
> May I feel free to use this word as acceptable in every day conversation?
> 
> I think not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's that got to do with anything? Certain words are culture sensitive. You obviously understand that already, or you wouldn't be acknowledging you'd be out of line for using the word in everyday conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a useless shill for diversity programs?
Click to expand...


Like that has anything to do with certain words being culture sensitive.


----------



## Sallow

Oddball said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny - I hear the "N" word 400+ times a day on the radio/television.
> 
> By those it is supposed to infuriate.
> 
> Is that acceptable now?
> 
> May I feel free to use this word as acceptable in every day conversation?
> 
> I think not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's that got to do with anything? Certain words are culture sensitive. You obviously understand that already, or you wouldn't be acknowledging you'd be out of line for using the word in everyday conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, certain words are sensitive to the professionally offended and the race baiters.
> 
> Just ignore the fact that the tar baby from the Uncle Remus story was being referenced as an analogy and shift straight into pussy sniveler mode.
Click to expand...


Yep.

I wholly encourage you to use it frequently when you do business.

Should bring in the bucks.


----------



## Sallow

Tank said:


> Affirmative action tries to make up for blacks lack of mental faculties



Almost right.

What it makes up for is years of inherited poverty.

So it would for blacks lack of finances as a result of generational racism.


----------



## Tank

I bet you think blacks were enslaved because of there skin color.


----------



## BDBoop

Tank said:


> I bet you think blacks were enslaved because of there skin color.



.............. what?!


----------



## Sallow

Tank said:


> I bet you think blacks were enslaved because of there skin color.



Naw.

It was because they have excellent singing voices.

Like this guy!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24sB2hxrU3g]&#x202a;Al Jolson - Mammy (The Jazz Singer) 1927&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Divine Wind

Article 15 said:


> Yeah, hijacked....by racists.



Agreed like a certain CSA battleflag or a common name for Saltines. The difference here is the false angst being generated by those on the left about a term they've used themselves.

Of course, there are racists who use this term like this racist, ideological piece: 
 ttp://thedemocraticdaily.com/2007/01/10/the-tar-baby-strategy/]The Tar Baby Strategy | The Democratic Daily 

After listening to both the short clip and reading this article, I do not believe racism or even racial insensitivity was involved.  Simply a Congressman trying to make a point that being associated with certain policies can be a "sticky wicket". 


ww.foxnews.com/politics/2011/08/02/rep-lamborn-apologizes-for-tar-baby-comment/   
*Rep. Lamborn Apologizes for 'Tar Baby' Comment - FoxNews.com*


> DENVER -- Rep. Doug Lamborn's office says the Colorado Republican regrets any misunderstanding over his comments on a Denver-based radio show.
> 
> Lamborn spoke to KHOW-AM Friday. He was responding to comments about whom voters would hold responsible for actions on the nation's debt ceiling when he said he thought voters would blame the president.
> 
> Lamborn said: "Now I don't want to even have to be associated with him. It is like touching a tar baby and you get it -- you're stuck, and you're part of the problem now."
> 
> Some people consider the term "tar baby" to be a racial epithet.
> 
> Lamborn's spokeswoman Catherine Mortensen said in a written statement Monday that Lamborn simply meant to refer to a sticky situation. She says Lamborn sent an apology letter to President Obama.


----------



## Divine Wind

Sallow said:


> I wholly encourage you to use it frequently when you do business.
> 
> Should bring in the bucks.



When does treating someone differently cross from being "sensitive" into being racist?

Would we even be having this conversation if Senator Reid had said "Working with the Tea Party, giving into their demands, is like a 'tar baby'.  My constituents wouldn't forgive me"?


----------



## B. Kidd

Ali777 said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Source?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you don't keep up on the news. You just joined in May, but I'll still accomodate you. But don't give me shit over the verbage 'like'; it's the same as calling them terrorists, unless you want to get into a 'blowjob' isn't sex discussion.
> 
> 
> Sources: Joe Biden likened tea partiers to terrorists - Jonathan Allen and John Bresnahan - POLITICO.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What difference does it make when I joined? Your source indicates that Biden denied using that word terrorism. He also has said he doesn't think the word is appropriate in your source. Guess you read whatever you want into things.
Click to expand...


You must have graduated 'Propellor-Head Cum Laude' from a liberal college (ain't most of 'em?).
Figured you'd find a way to twist it.


----------



## Ali777

Oddball said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny - I hear the "N" word 400+ times a day on the radio/television.
> 
> By those it is supposed to infuriate.
> 
> Is that acceptable now?
> 
> May I feel free to use this word as acceptable in every day conversation?
> 
> I think not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's that got to do with anything? Certain words are culture sensitive. You obviously understand that already, or you wouldn't be acknowledging you'd be out of line for using the word in everyday conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, certain words are sensitive to the professionally offended and the race baiters.
> 
> Just ignore the fact that the tar baby from the Uncle Remus story was being referenced as an analogy and shift straight into pussy sniveler mode.
Click to expand...


That's actually not even what I was referring to. There's a difference between words that are culture sensitive and the term "culturally sensitive". BTW, you seem pretty offended yourself. Why so serious?


----------



## B. Kidd

Divine.Wind said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wholly encourage you to use it frequently when you do business.
> 
> Should bring in the bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When does treating someone differently cross from being "sensitive" into being racist?
> 
> Would we even be having this conversation if Senator Reid had said "Working with the Tea Party, giving into their demands, is like a 'tar baby'.  My constituents wouldn't forgive me"?
Click to expand...


----------



## Ali777

B. Kidd said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you don't keep up on the news. You just joined in May, but I'll still accomodate you. But don't give me shit over the verbage 'like'; it's the same as calling them terrorists, unless you want to get into a 'blowjob' isn't sex discussion.
> 
> 
> Sources: Joe Biden likened tea partiers to terrorists - Jonathan Allen and John Bresnahan - POLITICO.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What difference does it make when I joined? Your source indicates that Biden denied using that word terrorism. He also has said he doesn't think the word is appropriate in your source. Guess you read whatever you want into things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must have graduated 'Propellor-Head Cum Laude' from a liberal college (ain't most of 'em?).
> Figured you'd find a way to twist it.
Click to expand...


Please show me how I twisted the article? Does it not say that Biden denied using the term "terrorism"? Does it not say that he stated that he does not think that word is appropriate? You need to stop listening to Sarah "reload", gun sights, "palling around with terrorist",  Palin.


----------



## Ali777

Divine.Wind said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, hijacked....by racists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed like a certain CSA battleflag or a common name for Saltines. The difference here is the false angst being generated by those on the left about a term they've used themselves.
> 
> Of course, there are racists who use this term like this racist, ideological piece:
> ttp://thedemocraticdaily.com/2007/01/10/the-tar-baby-strategy/]The Tar Baby Strategy | The Democratic Daily
> 
> After listening to both the short clip and reading this article, I do not believe racism or even racial insensitivity was involved.  Simply a Congressman trying to make a point that being associated with certain policies can be a "sticky wicket".
> 
> 
> ww.foxnews.com/politics/2011/08/02/rep-lamborn-apologizes-for-tar-baby-comment/
> *Rep. Lamborn Apologizes for 'Tar Baby' Comment - FoxNews.com*
> 
> 
> 
> DENVER -- Rep. Doug Lamborn's office says the Colorado Republican regrets any misunderstanding over his comments on a Denver-based radio show.
> 
> Lamborn spoke to KHOW-AM Friday. He was responding to comments about whom voters would hold responsible for actions on the nation's debt ceiling when he said he thought voters would blame the president.
> 
> Lamborn said: "Now I don't want to even have to be associated with him. It is like touching a tar baby and you get it -- you're stuck, and you're part of the problem now."
> 
> Some people consider the term "tar baby" to be a racial epithet.
> 
> Lamborn's spokeswoman Catherine Mortensen said in a written statement Monday that Lamborn simply meant to refer to a sticky situation. She says Lamborn sent an apology letter to President Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


It's not just the left that finds the use of this term offensive. You may be a Republican. But that doesn't give you the authority to speak for all conservatives. I bet there are quite a few that would disagree with you.


----------



## rightwinger

California Girl said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of pussies.
> 
> I weep for America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Apparently, a sticky substance is now offensive. How pathetic. That's what left wing whining about 'racism' has done. We now cannot speak in case some fucking moron creates some faux outrage. Pathetic jerkoffs.
Click to expand...


I agree..

And Jungle Bunnies are just rabbits that run around the jungle
And Coons are just furry creatures that get into your garbage
And Spooks are just ghosts

Why is everyone so sensitive California Girl?


----------



## jillian

Oddball said:


> A nation of pussies.
> 
> I weep for America.



That's what you find troubling? i'd be far more concerned about the racist pos in office in colorado.


----------



## California Girl

Oddball said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's he supposed to be sorry about?
> 
> 
> 
> He supposed to be sorry that thin-skinned race-card-playing liberoidal pussies are offended at the drop of a hat.
Click to expand...


I view those who use race baiting as a weapon as equally offensive as racists. Both are fucking morons.


----------



## California Girl

jillian said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of pussies.
> 
> I weep for America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you find troubling? i'd be far more concerned about the racist pos in office in colorado.
Click to expand...


It wasn't a racist term until some fucking whiny assed left wingers decided to get all faux outraged about it. 

Doesn't that ever tire you? People making shit up so they can be offended by 'racism' that isn't racism?


----------



## California Girl

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of pussies.
> 
> I weep for America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Apparently, a sticky substance is now offensive. How pathetic. That's what left wing whining about 'racism' has done. We now cannot speak in case some fucking moron creates some faux outrage. Pathetic jerkoffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree..
> 
> And Jungle Bunnies are just rabbits that run around the jungle
> And Coons are just furry creatures that get into your garbage
> And Spooks are just ghosts
> 
> Why is everyone so sensitive California Girl?
Click to expand...


So you compare apples to oranges often? 

Fucking idiot. 

The term was not originally racist.... unlike 'jungle bunnies', 'coons' and 'spooks'. 

Does it hurt to be so fucking stupid?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Considering asll the bullshit this government has put the people of America through calling obama a tar baby is the least of our worriers.


----------



## Article 15

You have to be fucking moron to think that referring to a black person as a "tar baby" in any context is going to fly.


----------



## BDBoop

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of pussies.
> 
> I weep for America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Apparently, a sticky substance is now offensive. How pathetic. That's what left wing whining about 'racism' has done. We now cannot speak in case some fucking moron creates some faux outrage. Pathetic jerkoffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree..
> 
> And Jungle Bunnies are just rabbits that run around the jungle
> And Coons are just furry creatures that get into your garbage
> And Spooks are just ghosts
> 
> Why is everyone so sensitive California Girl?
Click to expand...


Because our mommas done raised us right?


----------



## L.K.Eder

Article 15 said:


> You have to be fucking moron to think that referring to a black person as a "tar baby" in any context is going to fly.



yeah, it is not the first time some idiot got into trouble for using that term. hahahah


----------



## Dr Grump

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Apparently, a sticky substance is now offensive. How pathetic. That's what left wing whining about 'racism' has done. We now cannot speak in case some fucking moron creates some faux outrage. Pathetic jerkoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree..
> 
> And Jungle Bunnies are just rabbits that run around the jungle
> And Coons are just furry creatures that get into your garbage
> And Spooks are just ghosts
> 
> Why is everyone so sensitive California Girl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you compare apples to oranges often?
> 
> Fucking idiot.
> 
> The term was not originally racist.... unlike 'jungle bunnies', 'coons' and 'spooks'.
> 
> Does it hurt to be so fucking stupid?
Click to expand...


Doesn't matter what it was originally, it matters what it is now. What Communism was supposed to be, and what it actually is, are two different things. If the term was a recent one, then sure, but it's orginal meaning was lost long before you and I were born.

I hate it when you're being disingenuous...you're too smart for that....


----------



## bigrebnc1775

It's a fucking distraction people.


----------



## Article 15

L.K.Eder said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be fucking moron to think that referring to a black person as a "tar baby" in any context is going to fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, it is not the first time some idiot got into trouble for using that term. hahahah
Click to expand...


You must mean Mittens who used it in 2006 which coincidentally was the same year Lamborn was first elected to the House.

How he forgot about all that is mystifying.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Article 15 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be fucking moron to think that referring to a black person as a "tar baby" in any context is going to fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, it is not the first time some idiot got into trouble for using that term. hahahah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must mean Mittens who used it in 2006 which coincidentally was the same year Lamborn was first elected to the House.
> 
> How he forgot about all that is mystifying.
Click to expand...


not only mitt, hahah. 

apparently the term is used so much in certain circles that they think it flies on national stage.


----------



## rightwinger

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Apparently, a sticky substance is now offensive. How pathetic. That's what left wing whining about 'racism' has done. We now cannot speak in case some fucking moron creates some faux outrage. Pathetic jerkoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree..
> 
> And Jungle Bunnies are just rabbits that run around the jungle
> And Coons are just furry creatures that get into your garbage
> And Spooks are just ghosts
> 
> Why is everyone so sensitive California Girl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you compare apples to oranges often?
> 
> Fucking idiot.
> 
> The term was not originally racist.... unlike 'jungle bunnies', 'coons' and 'spooks'.
> 
> Does it hurt to be so fucking stupid?
Click to expand...


Do tell California Girl?  Why don't you consult your "experts"?

How is it not the same thing?

Was Coon originally racist?
How about Spooks?


----------



## Dr Grump

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree..
> 
> And Jungle Bunnies are just rabbits that run around the jungle
> And Coons are just furry creatures that get into your garbage
> And Spooks are just ghosts
> 
> Why is everyone so sensitive California Girl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you compare apples to oranges often?
> 
> Fucking idiot.
> 
> The term was not originally racist.... unlike 'jungle bunnies', 'coons' and 'spooks'.
> 
> Does it hurt to be so fucking stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do tell California Girl?  Why don't you consult your "experts"?
> 
> How is it not the same thing?
> 
> Was Coon originally racist?
> How about Spooks?
Click to expand...


..or spade....


----------



## Dr Grump

bigrebnc1775 said:


> It's a fucking distraction people.



So was Iraq....


----------



## California Girl

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Considering asll the bullshit this government has put the people of America through calling obama a tar baby is the least of our worriers.



He didn't call Obama a 'tar baby'. 

Can we not at least get our facts straight before we argue about this bullshit?


----------



## rightwinger

L.K.Eder said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be fucking moron to think that referring to a black person as a "tar baby" in any context is going to fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, it is not the first time some idiot got into trouble for using that term. hahahah
Click to expand...


Must be the first time in about 40 years


----------



## L.K.Eder

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree..
> 
> And Jungle Bunnies are just rabbits that run around the jungle
> And Coons are just furry creatures that get into your garbage
> And Spooks are just ghosts
> 
> Why is everyone so sensitive California Girl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you compare apples to oranges often?
> 
> Fucking idiot.
> 
> The term was not originally racist.... unlike 'jungle bunnies', 'coons' and 'spooks'.
> 
> Does it hurt to be so fucking stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do tell California Girl?  Why don't you consult your "experts"?
> 
> How is it not the same thing?
> 
> Was Coon originally racist?
> How about Spooks?
Click to expand...



are spooks these slanty eyed guys who needed carpet bombing in the 70s?


----------



## rdean

Why do people keep trying to get Republicans to "pretend" to be sorry for racist comments?  They are who they are.

This is a party based in the "home" of American slavery, the deep south, who were forced to give up their vile practice.  Since then, they have lynched blacks, segregated and passed every unconstituitional law they could to harm these people.  In the 60's, they left the Democratic party and became the bulk of the 90% of the Republican party that's white.

On the other hand, why don't Republicans just "come out of the closet" and tell America exactly what they think about African Americans?  I think a little honesty is less confusing.


----------



## L.K.Eder

rightwinger said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be fucking moron to think that referring to a black person as a "tar baby" in any context is going to fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, it is not the first time some idiot got into trouble for using that term. hahahah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Must be the first time in about 40 years
Click to expand...



far from it.


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6341HeJDgU]&#x202a;Richard Pryor & Chevy Chase - Word Association&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## California Girl

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree..
> 
> And Jungle Bunnies are just rabbits that run around the jungle
> And Coons are just furry creatures that get into your garbage
> And Spooks are just ghosts
> 
> Why is everyone so sensitive California Girl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you compare apples to oranges often?
> 
> Fucking idiot.
> 
> The term was not originally racist.... unlike 'jungle bunnies', 'coons' and 'spooks'.
> 
> Does it hurt to be so fucking stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do tell California Girl?  Why don't you consult your "experts"?
> 
> How is it not the same thing?
> 
> Was Coon originally racist?
> How about Spooks?
Click to expand...


He didn't call Obama a 'tar baby'. He said being associated with Obama's policies would be like touching a tar baby (ie.... it'll stick to you - ie come back to bite you in the ass).

Fucking morons creating racism for the sake of political point scoring.... that's racism.


----------



## Article 15

rightwinger said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be fucking moron to think that referring to a black person as a "tar baby" in any context is going to fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, it is not the first time some idiot got into trouble for using that term. hahahah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Must be the first time in about 40 years
Click to expand...


Why "Tar Baby" Is Such a Sticky Phrase - TIME


----------



## California Girl

rightwinger said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be fucking moron to think that referring to a black person as a "tar baby" in any context is going to fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, it is not the first time some idiot got into trouble for using that term. hahahah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Must be the first time in about 40 years
Click to expand...


Again, for the terminally stupid, he referred to the policies as touching a tar baby. He did not refer to Obama as a tar baby. 

Jeeeez, you guys (and I mean both sides who are saying he called Obama a tar baby) are so fucking stupid. It's no wonder the country's in such a mess. Y'all don't use the brain God gave you.


----------



## elvis

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you compare apples to oranges often?
> 
> Fucking idiot.
> 
> The term was not originally racist.... unlike 'jungle bunnies', 'coons' and 'spooks'.
> 
> Does it hurt to be so fucking stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do tell California Girl?  Why don't you consult your "experts"?
> 
> How is it not the same thing?
> 
> Was Coon originally racist?
> How about Spooks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't call Obama a 'tar baby'. He said being associated with Obama's policies would be like touching a tar baby (ie.... it'll stick to you - ie come back to bite you in the ass).
> 
> Fucking morons creating racism for the sake of political point scoring.... that's racism.
Click to expand...


He shouldn't have said it.  He's insensitive at best.


----------



## rightwinger

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you compare apples to oranges often?
> 
> Fucking idiot.
> 
> The term was not originally racist.... unlike 'jungle bunnies', 'coons' and 'spooks'.
> 
> Does it hurt to be so fucking stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do tell California Girl?  Why don't you consult your "experts"?
> 
> How is it not the same thing?
> 
> Was Coon originally racist?
> How about Spooks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't call Obama a 'tar baby'. He said being associated with Obama's policies would be like touching a tar baby (ie.... it'll stick to you - ie come back to bite you in the ass).
> 
> Fucking morons creating racism for the sake of political point scoring.... that's racism.
Click to expand...


How right you are....he didn't say Obama was a tar baby....he was like one

You need to consult your personal experts so they can explain to you about racist comments and 21st century America


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Yeah, I'm going to have call BS on the Rep., very poor word choice.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

California Girl said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering asll the bullshit this government has put the people of America through calling obama a tar baby is the least of our worriers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't call Obama a 'tar baby'.
> 
> Can we not at least get our facts straight before we argue about this bullshit?
Click to expand...


I'm not arguing about What get's me is why this story is getting any traction and why anyine is talking aboiut it?

It's just a distraction Haven't you noticed lately that anytime something important is being voted on in Congress some bullshit like this happens?


----------



## California Girl

elvis said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do tell California Girl?  Why don't you consult your "experts"?
> 
> How is it not the same thing?
> 
> Was Coon originally racist?
> How about Spooks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't call Obama a 'tar baby'. He said being associated with Obama's policies would be like touching a tar baby (ie.... it'll stick to you - ie come back to bite you in the ass).
> 
> Fucking morons creating racism for the sake of political point scoring.... that's racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He shouldn't have said it.  He's insensitive at best.
Click to expand...


Well, true.... he should have realized that fucking idiots would create an issue of it. But... frankly.... it says more about the disingenuous left than an individual who referred to policies as like touching a tar baby.

Brainless morons follow like fucking sheep.


----------



## elvis

California Girl said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't call Obama a 'tar baby'. He said being associated with Obama's policies would be like touching a tar baby (ie.... it'll stick to you - ie come back to bite you in the ass).
> 
> Fucking morons creating racism for the sake of political point scoring.... that's racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He shouldn't have said it.  He's insensitive at best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, true.... he should have realized that fucking idiots would create an issue of it. But... frankly.... it says more about the disingenuous left than an individual who referred to policies as like touching a tar baby.
> 
> Brainless morons follow like fucking sheep.
Click to expand...


It has nothing to do with people making an issue of it.  I don't see the point of ever using the word.  and if you do, Obama and "tar baby"  should never be used in the same paragraph.


----------



## Article 15

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, it is not the first time some idiot got into trouble for using that term. hahahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be the first time in about 40 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, for the terminally stupid, he referred to the policies as touching a tar baby. He did not refer to Obama as a tar baby.
> 
> Jeeeez, you guys (and I mean both sides who are saying he called Obama a tar baby) are so fucking stupid. It's no wonder the country's in such a mess. Y'all don't use the brain God gave you.
Click to expand...


Yeah, he's just LIKE a tar baby which is much different than actually calling him one.

Kinda how dealing with you is like dealing with an angry twatwhistle.  I'm not saying you're an angry twatwhistle just that you are like one.  See how unoffensive that is?


----------



## rightwinger

bigrebnc1775 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering asll the bullshit this government has put the people of America through calling obama a tar baby is the least of our worriers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't call Obama a 'tar baby'.
> 
> Can we not at least get our facts straight before we argue about this bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not arguing about What get's me is why this story is getting any traction and why anyine is talking aboiut it?
> 
> It's just a distraction Haven't you noticed lately that anytime something important is being voted on in Congress some bullshit like this happens?
Click to expand...


You mean we should be discussing something important like all your birth certificate threads?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> I agree. Apparently, a sticky substance is now offensive. How pathetic. That's what left wing whining about 'racism' has done. We now cannot speak in case some fucking moron creates some faux outrage. Pathetic jerkoffs.



Clearly indicative of Americans ignorance of their Countrys history, Reconstruction in particular. 

A central theme during the Reconstruction Era and well after was to de-humanize the Freedmen - the tar baby, Uncle Remus, and Jim Crow were all manifestations of that effort, thus justifying the Black Codes and segregation laws. 

Lamborns ignorance of history is no excuse. 



> Affirmative action tries to make up for blacks lack of mental faculties.



More ignorance from the right; affirmative action was never what you think it is. 

Affirmative action was a hiring philosophy used by predominately white corporations to reach out to minority communities in an effort to diversify. It had nothing to do with quotas or hiring requirements. 

In _Regents of the University of California v. Bakke_ (1978), the Supreme Court struck down quotas and numbers games with regard to minority hiring.


----------



## Dr Grump

California Girl said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't call Obama a 'tar baby'. He said being associated with Obama's policies would be like touching a tar baby (ie.... it'll stick to you - ie come back to bite you in the ass).
> 
> Fucking morons creating racism for the sake of political point scoring.... that's racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He shouldn't have said it.  He's insensitive at best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, true.... he should have realized that fucking idiots would create an issue of it. But... frankly.... it says more about the disingenuous left than an individual who referred to policies as like touching a tar baby.
> 
> Brainless morons follow like fucking sheep.
Click to expand...


Oh right, so it would have been better if he had said touching a "coon" or "spook" or "spade"...Gotcha....

Unfortunately we live in a time where certain words have an certain association.

Just glad he didn't say Obama was niggardly (sarcasm)...


----------



## California Girl

bigrebnc1775 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering asll the bullshit this government has put the people of America through calling obama a tar baby is the least of our worriers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't call Obama a 'tar baby'.
> 
> Can we not at least get our facts straight before we argue about this bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not arguing about What get's me is why this story is getting any traction and why anyine is talking aboiut it?
> 
> It's just a distraction Haven't you noticed lately that anytime something important is being voted on in Congress some bullshit like this happens?
Click to expand...


Yea, but, if you're gonna discuss the 'tar baby' shit, then kindly get the facts straight. Apparently, the left wingers here are incapable of doing that.


----------



## L.K.Eder

elvis said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> He shouldn't have said it.  He's insensitive at best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, true.... he should have realized that fucking idiots would create an issue of it. But... frankly.... it says more about the disingenuous left than an individual who referred to policies as like touching a tar baby.
> 
> Brainless morons follow like fucking sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with people making an issue of it.  I don't see the point of ever using the word.  and if you do, Obama and "tar baby"  should never be used in the same paragraph.
Click to expand...


in germany we have scores of politicians who tried to make some kind of nazi comparison. this always backfires. but they don't learn. soon enough another politician will make a stupid nazi comparison and get in trouble for it.

it does not matter if it was a good comparison, or a fitting comparison. 

if you want to keep your job as high-profile politician: don't use nazi comparisons.

same with the "tar baby". don't use that term, and stay out of trouble.


----------



## rightwinger

California Girl said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't call Obama a 'tar baby'. He said being associated with Obama's policies would be like touching a tar baby (ie.... it'll stick to you - ie come back to bite you in the ass).
> 
> Fucking morons creating racism for the sake of political point scoring.... that's racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He shouldn't have said it.  He's insensitive at best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, true.... he should have realized that fucking idiots would create an issue of it. But... frankly.... it says more about the disingenuous left than an individual who referred to policies as like touching a tar baby.
> 
> Brainless morons follow like fucking sheep.
Click to expand...


Do you think if he offered Obama watermelon and fried chicken this would all go away?


----------



## jillian

California Girl said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't call Obama a 'tar baby'. He said being associated with Obama's policies would be like touching a tar baby (ie.... it'll stick to you - ie come back to bite you in the ass).
> 
> Fucking morons creating racism for the sake of political point scoring.... that's racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He shouldn't have said it.  He's insensitive at best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, true.... he should have realized that fucking idiots would create an issue of it. But... frankly.... it says more about the disingenuous left than an individual who referred to policies as like touching a tar baby.
> 
> Brainless morons follow like fucking sheep.
Click to expand...


you mean like sheep who defend racists?

it is beneath you to defend this. in fact, if anyone doesn't realize what a racist one has to be to use that term... and to accept it's use in regard to the president... well... i'd say such person needs to have a good long chat with themselves.

you can't blame people objecting to racism as being "sensitive". that's just bizarre.

or if he called a jew a ****, would that be ok, too?


----------



## L.K.Eder

jillian said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> He shouldn't have said it.  He's insensitive at best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, true.... he should have realized that fucking idiots would create an issue of it. But... frankly.... it says more about the disingenuous left than an individual who referred to policies as like touching a tar baby.
> 
> Brainless morons follow like fucking sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mean like sheep who defend racists?
> 
> it is beneath you to defend this. in fact, if anyone doesn't realize what a racist one has to be to use that term... and to accept it's use in regard to the president... well... i'd say such person needs to have a good long chat with themselves.
> 
> you can't blame people objecting to racism as being "sensitive". that's just bizarre.
> 
> or if he called a jew a ****, would that be ok, too?
Click to expand...



beneath her?

don't you read her stuff?


----------



## Article 15

jillian said:


> in fact, if anyone doesn't realize what a racist one has to be to use that term... and to accept it's use in regard to the president... well... i'd say such person needs to have a good long chat with themselves.



Agreed.


----------



## Article 15

L.K.Eder said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, true.... he should have realized that fucking idiots would create an issue of it. But... frankly.... it says more about the disingenuous left than an individual who referred to policies as like touching a tar baby.
> 
> Brainless morons follow like fucking sheep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mean like sheep who defend racists?
> 
> it is beneath you to defend this. in fact, if anyone doesn't realize what a racist one has to be to use that term... and to accept it's use in regard to the president... well... i'd say such person needs to have a good long chat with themselves.
> 
> you can't blame people objecting to racism as being "sensitive". that's just bizarre.
> 
> or if he called a jew a ****, would that be ok, too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> beneath her?
> 
> don't you read her stuff?
Click to expand...


C'mon, man, the Waffen SS were good dudes.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't call Obama a 'tar baby'.
> 
> Can we not at least get our facts straight before we argue about this bullshit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not arguing about What get's me is why this story is getting any traction and why anyine is talking aboiut it?
> 
> It's just a distraction Haven't you noticed lately that anytime something important is being voted on in Congress some bullshit like this happens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean we should be discussing something important like all your birth certificate threads?
Click to expand...


How about the new super Congress?
How about obama working under the radar for gun control?


----------



## California Girl

elvis said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> He shouldn't have said it.  He's insensitive at best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, true.... he should have realized that fucking idiots would create an issue of it. But... frankly.... it says more about the disingenuous left than an individual who referred to policies as like touching a tar baby.
> 
> Brainless morons follow like fucking sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with people making an issue of it.  I don't see the point of ever using the word.  and if you do, Obama and "tar baby"  should never be used in the same paragraph.
Click to expand...


Why? Because he's black. I could not give a shit what color his skin is. It was not a racist comment. Simple.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

California Girl said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't call Obama a 'tar baby'.
> 
> Can we not at least get our facts straight before we argue about this bullshit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not arguing about What get's me is why this story is getting any traction and why anyine is talking aboiut it?
> 
> It's just a distraction Haven't you noticed lately that anytime something important is being voted on in Congress some bullshit like this happens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, but, if you're gonna discuss the 'tar baby' shit, then kindly get the facts straight. Apparently, the left wingers here are incapable of doing that.
Click to expand...


I read the title and really could care less about the substance in the link. It's just a distraction.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Article 15 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> you mean like sheep who defend racists?
> 
> it is beneath you to defend this. in fact, if anyone doesn't realize what a racist one has to be to use that term... and to accept it's use in regard to the president... well... i'd say such person needs to have a good long chat with themselves.
> 
> you can't blame people objecting to racism as being "sensitive". that's just bizarre.
> 
> or if he called a jew a ****, would that be ok, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneath her?
> 
> don't you read her stuff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> C'mon, man, the Waffen SS were good dudes.
Click to expand...



ja. ja. idealisten! für gott und vaterland. for the children.


----------



## California Girl

Article 15 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> you mean like sheep who defend racists?
> 
> it is beneath you to defend this. in fact, if anyone doesn't realize what a racist one has to be to use that term... and to accept it's use in regard to the president... well... i'd say such person needs to have a good long chat with themselves.
> 
> you can't blame people objecting to racism as being "sensitive". that's just bizarre.
> 
> or if he called a jew a ****, would that be ok, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneath her?
> 
> don't you read her stuff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> C'mon, man, the Waffen SS were good dudes.
Click to expand...


Liar.


----------



## elvis

California Girl said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, true.... he should have realized that fucking idiots would create an issue of it. But... frankly.... it says more about the disingenuous left than an individual who referred to policies as like touching a tar baby.
> 
> Brainless morons follow like fucking sheep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with people making an issue of it.  I don't see the point of ever using the word.  and if you do, Obama and "tar baby"  should never be used in the same paragraph.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? Because he's black. I could not give a shit what color his skin is. It was not a racist comment. Simple.
Click to expand...


because it's offensive.  I can't believe the guy didn't know it would be offensive.


----------



## California Girl

jillian said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> He shouldn't have said it.  He's insensitive at best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, true.... he should have realized that fucking idiots would create an issue of it. But... frankly.... it says more about the disingenuous left than an individual who referred to policies as like touching a tar baby.
> 
> Brainless morons follow like fucking sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mean like sheep who defend racists?
> 
> it is beneath you to defend this. in fact, if anyone doesn't realize what a racist one has to be to use that term... and to accept it's use in regard to the president... well... i'd say such person needs to have a good long chat with themselves.
> 
> you can't blame people objecting to racism as being "sensitive". that's just bizarre.
> 
> or if he called a jew a ****, would that be ok, too?
Click to expand...


He did not call the President a 'tar baby'. 

Just like I have never said the Waffen SS were 'good guys'. It is dishonest to accuse people of saying something they did not say.


----------



## Sallow

Divine.Wind said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wholly encourage you to use it frequently when you do business.
> 
> Should bring in the bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When does treating someone differently cross from being "sensitive" into being racist?
> 
> Would we even be having this conversation if Senator Reid had said "Working with the Tea Party, giving into their demands, is like a 'tar baby'.  My constituents wouldn't forgive me"?
Click to expand...


Yeah..probably.

When you use racist terms..generally you get called on it. There was alot of Bruhaha with comments made by Biden and Byrd when he was around.

Apart from being the first black President..I've seen things happening now I seldom have seen in the past. Like bringing up national origin. I've never seen a white candidate referred to as an Irishmen, or Scotsmen, or Irish National..for the most part by anyone and in particular by more liberal candidates. It's off the scale with President Obama. Someone or another is referrring to him as a Kenyan..or Muslim.

And I have never in my lifetime seen a candidate's birth certificate called into question.

Never.


----------



## rightwinger

California Girl said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, true.... he should have realized that fucking idiots would create an issue of it. But... frankly.... it says more about the disingenuous left than an individual who referred to policies as like touching a tar baby.
> 
> Brainless morons follow like fucking sheep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with people making an issue of it.  I don't see the point of ever using the word.  and if you do, Obama and "tar baby"  should never be used in the same paragraph.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? Because he's black. I could not give a shit what color his skin is. It was not a racist comment. Simple.
Click to expand...


Yes, because he is black and it is racist to use it to refer to black people


----------



## Article 15

California Girl said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> beneath her?
> 
> don't you read her stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon, man, the Waffen SS were good dudes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar.
Click to expand...




Cry some moar.


----------



## California Girl

elvis said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with people making an issue of it.  I don't see the point of ever using the word.  and if you do, Obama and "tar baby"  should never be used in the same paragraph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because he's black. I could not give a shit what color his skin is. It was not a racist comment. Simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because it's offensive.  I can't believe the guy didn't know it would be offensive.
Click to expand...


It is only offensive because stupid people are stupid. It was never a racist term, until it became convenient for the left to make it one. 

He did not call Obama a 'tar baby', the term - in context - is perfectly valid. 

This is just bullshit by the left who want to 'tar' others as racist. 

Ooops, my bad.... I said 'tar'. I must be a racist. 

Fucking stupid shit.


----------



## elvis

I just saw obama on television.  I really don't agree with him.    I'm hungry for KFC now.


----------



## California Girl

Article 15 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon, man, the Waffen SS were good dudes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cry some moar.
Click to expand...


I don't cry at liars. I laugh at them. You must be pretty desperate to 'prove' yourself to resort to lying about me. 

I find that sad.... and quite pathetic.... but.... very typical of you.


----------



## Article 15

elvis said:


> I just saw obama on television.  I really don't agree with him.    I'm hungry for KFC now.


----------



## Article 15

California Girl said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cry some moar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't cry at liars. I laugh at them. You must be pretty desperate to 'prove' yourself to resort to lying about me.
> 
> I find that sad.... and quite pathetic.... but.... very typical of you.
Click to expand...


Uh huh


----------



## California Girl

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with people making an issue of it.  I don't see the point of ever using the word.  and if you do, Obama and "tar baby"  should never be used in the same paragraph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because he's black. I could not give a shit what color his skin is. It was not a racist comment. Simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, because he is black and it is racist to use it to refer to black people
Click to expand...


Again.... for the stupid.... 

He.

Did.

Not.

Refer.

To.

Obama.

As.

A.

Tar.

Baby.


Fucking idiot.


----------



## California Girl

elvis said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with people making an issue of it.  I don't see the point of ever using the word.  and if you do, Obama and "tar baby"  should never be used in the same paragraph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because he's black. I could not give a shit what color his skin is. It was not a racist comment. Simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because it's offensive.  I can't believe the guy didn't know it would be offensive.
Click to expand...


Maybe he thought Americans are smart. 

He was, apparently, wrong.


----------



## L.K.Eder

is it getting angry and bitter in here?


----------



## Article 15

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because he's black. I could not give a shit what color his skin is. It was not a racist comment. Simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because he is black and it is racist to use it to refer to black people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again.... for the stupid....
> 
> He.
> 
> Did.
> 
> Not.
> 
> Refer.
> 
> To.
> 
> Obama.
> 
> As.
> 
> A.
> 
> Tar.
> 
> Baby.
> 
> 
> Fucking idiot.
Click to expand...


Right.  Just like I am not calling you an angry twatwhistle when I say dealing with you is like dealing with an angry twatwhistle. TOTALLY different.


----------



## Article 15

L.K.Eder said:


> is it getting angry and bitter in here?



How you received your neg rep yet?


----------



## rightwinger

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because he's black. I could not give a shit what color his skin is. It was not a racist comment. Simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because he is black and it is racist to use it to refer to black people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again.... for the stupid....
> 
> He.
> 
> Did.
> 
> Not.
> 
> Refer.
> 
> To.
> 
> Obama.
> 
> As.
> 
> A.
> 
> Tar.
> 
> Baby.
> 
> 
> Fucking idiot.
Click to expand...


He said Obama is like a tar baby

Keep digging......keep digging


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Its just wasn't a cool thing to do.  In the strictist sense, is the Rep wrong? No, he was not.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Article 15 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> is it getting angry and bitter in here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How you received your neg rep yet?
Click to expand...



i am sure my check is in the mail.


----------



## WillowTree

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BX44YHK5Bik]&#x202a;Uncle Remus And The Tar Baby&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rightwinger

Hey California Girl..

Obama is "like" a jungle bunny running through the woods
Obama is "like" a spade or spook
Obama is "like" a coon in the night

Just words...just words

No need to be sensitive


----------



## California Girl

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because he is black and it is racist to use it to refer to black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again.... for the stupid....
> 
> He.
> 
> Did.
> 
> Not.
> 
> Refer.
> 
> To.
> 
> Obama.
> 
> As.
> 
> A.
> 
> Tar.
> 
> Baby.
> 
> 
> Fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He said Obama is like a tar baby
> 
> Keep digging......keep digging
Click to expand...


No, he didn't. He said that being associated with Obama's POLICIES would be like touching a tar baby. 

You are either:

a. wrong.
b. lying.

I frankly don't care which.


----------



## Article 15

Willow I dare you get out of the trailer, find some black folk, and casually start talking about a tar baby problem.


----------



## California Girl

rightwinger said:


> Hey California Girl..
> 
> Obama is "like" a jungle bunny running through the woods
> Obama is "like" a spade or spook
> Obama is "like" a coon in the night
> 
> Just words...just words
> 
> No need to be sensitive



If he had said any of those, I would call him a racist. 

But he did not. 

He referred to fucking policies - not the fucking president, you fucking moron.


----------



## BDBoop

elvis said:


> I just saw obama on television.  I really don't agree with him.    I'm hungry for KFC now.



You poor, deprived thing. You don't have a Popeyes?


----------



## Article 15

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again.... for the stupid....
> 
> He.
> 
> Did.
> 
> Not.
> 
> Refer.
> 
> To.
> 
> Obama.
> 
> As.
> 
> A.
> 
> Tar.
> 
> Baby.
> 
> 
> Fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said Obama is like a tar baby
> 
> Keep digging......keep digging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he didn't. He said that being associated with Obama's POLICIES would be like touching a tar baby.
> 
> You are either:
> 
> a. wrong.
> b. lying.
> 
> I frankly don't care which.
Click to expand...


No, he said "him" not "his policies"



> Now, I don&#8217;t even want to be associated with him, it&#8217;s like touching a, a tar baby



Liar.


----------



## California Girl

WillowTree said:


> &#x202a;Uncle Remus And The Tar Baby&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube



Now, now, WillyT. Please get with the program. Disagreeing with the policies of the left is now inherently racist.


----------



## WillowTree

Article 15 said:


> Willow I dare you get out of the trailer, find some black folk, and casually start talking about a tar baby problem.



why don't you stick your head up your azz? I showed you where the term tar baby came from and what it is,, if you and the black folk want to mis interpret that as racist then go for it it just shows your ghetto ignorance.


----------



## Article 15

WillowTree said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Willow I dare you get out of the trailer, find some black folk, and casually start talking about a tar baby problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why don't you stick your head up your azz? I showed you where the term tar baby came from and what it is,, if you and the black folk want to mis interpret that as racist then go for it it just shows your ghetto ignorance.
Click to expand...


What was that?

You don't want to do that?

Gee, I wonder why not.....


----------



## Article 15

Anyone else as unsurprised as I am at who is defending this crap?


----------



## BDBoop

Article 15 said:


> Anyone else as unsurprised as I am at who is defending this crap?



Not I. It's like watching a chronic loop of somebody doing the Limbo. "How low ... can you go ..."


----------



## WillowTree

Article 15 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Willow I dare you get out of the trailer, find some black folk, and casually start talking about a tar baby problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why don't you stick your head up your azz? I showed you where the term tar baby came from and what it is,, if you and the black folk want to mis interpret that as racist then go for it it just shows your ghetto ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was that?
> 
> You don't want to do that?
> 
> Gee, I wonder why not.....
Click to expand...


are you saying mis informed blacks are a violent people??


----------



## Article 15

WillowTree said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> why don't you stick your head up your azz? I showed you where the term tar baby came from and what it is,, if you and the black folk want to mis interpret that as racist then go for it it just shows your ghetto ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was that?
> 
> You don't want to do that?
> 
> Gee, I wonder why not.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you saying mis informed blacks are a violent people??
Click to expand...


Misinformed ... lol


----------



## Sallow

Article 15 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was that?
> 
> You don't want to do that?
> 
> Gee, I wonder why not.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you saying mis informed blacks are a violent people??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Misinformed ... lol
Click to expand...


Missy Elliot?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UODX_pYpVxk]&#x202a;Missy Elliott - Work It&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tank

My favorite is Jigaboo.


----------



## rdean

Tank said:


> My favorite is Jigaboo.



We know.


----------



## Ali777

BDBoop said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else as unsurprised as I am at who is defending this crap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not I. It's like watching a chronic loop of somebody doing the Limbo. "How low ... can you go ..."
Click to expand...


People tend to be more open and honest about how they feel on the internet.
I don't think this represents the general consensus of the right. But it's interesting how it's only those on the right that are defending this. The same people seem to support the Tea Party, think Obama's a Muslim, are birthers, etc.


----------



## Tank

Shvartze is fun to say too


----------



## rightwinger

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey California Girl..
> 
> Obama is "like" a jungle bunny running through the woods
> Obama is "like" a spade or spook
> Obama is "like" a coon in the night
> 
> Just words...just words
> 
> No need to be sensitive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he had said any of those, I would call him a racist.
> 
> But he did not.
> 
> He referred to fucking policies - not the fucking president, you fucking moron.
Click to expand...


Obamas policies are like a coon in the night
Obamas policies are like a jungle bunny running through the woods
Obamas policies are niggardly

Just words California Girl.......keep digging Girl.....keep digging


----------



## Sallow

Tank said:


> My favorite is Jigaboo.





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlS4bdQs5qw]&#x202a;04. Colored Spade - Hair 1979&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis

Article 15 said:


> Anyone else as unsurprised as I am at who is defending this crap?



I am surprised.  I'm sorry, art.  I thought people would see what's wrong with this.


----------



## jillian

rdean said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite is Jigaboo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know.
Click to expand...


this should really rock him... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ovkk7XpOfyo]&#x202a;Colored Spade&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sallow

jillian said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite is Jigaboo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this should really rock him...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ovkk7XpOfyo]&#x202a;Colored Spade&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Great minds.


----------



## Tank

Miyate, is another good one


----------



## freedombecki

Sallow said:


> He shouldn't have apologized.
> 
> Honest racists are better then dishonest ones.



Firstly, Uncle Remus stories were some of the most endearing stories ever told, and they were full of wit and wisdom on how sweet little animal characters could outfox the fox. Like Brer (Brother) Rabbit and his laffin' place, the Brier Patch. Of course, when he begged not to be thrown in the brier patch, he was and escaped forthwith.

Smart people use their wit to escape injustice, and that's exactly what Uncle Remus was all about, all the time.

To call someone a racist because he quotes from Uncle Remus is just silly.

The real rub is that it was said by a Republican, and all that is left to smear one with sometimes is the false charge of racism over any little thing for which a Democrat would be patted on the back.

Good gravy. 

Secondly, no real racist honest or dishonest does minority communities any good. That'd be like KKK folks of yesteryear riding into a minority area carrying guns and shooting people over a rumor sans a court hearing.


----------



## Ali777

freedombecki said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> He shouldn't have apologized.
> 
> Honest racists are better then dishonest ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, Uncle Remus stories were some of the most endearing stories ever told, and they were full of wit and wisdom on how sweet little animal characters could outfox the fox. Like Brer (Brother) Rabbit and his laffin' place, the Brier Patch. Of course, when he begged not to be thrown in the brier patch, he was and escaped forthwith.
> 
> Smart people use their wit to escape injustice, and that's exactly what Uncle Remus was all about, all the time.
> 
> To call someone a racist because he quotes from Uncle Remus is just silly.
> 
> The real rub is that it was said by a Republican, and all that is left to smear one with sometimes is the false charge of racism over any little thing for which a Democrat would be patted on the back.
> 
> Good gravy.
> 
> Secondly, no real racist honest or dishonest does minority communities any good. That'd be like KKK folks of yesteryear riding into a minority area carrying guns and shooting people over a rumor sans a court hearing.
Click to expand...



What I find remarkable is that the guy apologized, but, yet and still, somehow liberals are being blamed for what he said. BTW, do you seriously think we all don't know the tar baby story? You left out how the term has been adopted by racist to refer to blacks in a derogatory manner. And no, a Democrat wouldn't be patted on the back for using that phrase. Or do you so soon forget how Harry Reid was condemned by Dems when he made the "negro dialect" comment? The difference was that liberals weren't trying to find some way to excuse him, or blame republicans for it.


----------



## Zona

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Apparently, a sticky substance is now offensive. How pathetic. That's what left wing whining about 'racism' has done. We now cannot speak in case some fucking moron creates some faux outrage. Pathetic jerkoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree..
> 
> And Jungle Bunnies are just rabbits that run around the jungle
> And Coons are just furry creatures that get into your garbage
> And Spooks are just ghosts
> 
> Why is everyone so sensitive California Girl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you compare apples to oranges often?
> 
> Fucking idiot.
> 
> The term was not originally racist.... unlike 'jungle bunnies', 'coons' and 'spooks'.
> 
> Does it hurt to be so fucking stupid?
Click to expand...




Article 15 said:


> You have to be fucking moron to think that referring to a black person as a "tar baby" in any context is going to fly.


----------



## Tank

Calling blacks names is far worse then calling any other race of people names


----------



## freedombecki

Ali777 said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> He shouldn't have apologized.
> 
> Honest racists are better then dishonest ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, Uncle Remus stories were some of the most endearing stories ever told, and they were full of wit and wisdom on how sweet little animal characters could outfox the fox. Like Brer (Brother) Rabbit and his laffin' place, the Brier Patch. Of course, when he begged not to be thrown in the brier patch, he was and escaped forthwith.
> 
> Smart people use their wit to escape injustice, and that's exactly what Uncle Remus was all about, all the time.
> 
> To call someone a racist because he quotes from Uncle Remus is just silly.
> 
> The real rub is that it was said by a Republican, and all that is left to smear one with sometimes is the false charge of racism over any little thing for which a Democrat would be patted on the back.
> 
> Good gravy.
> 
> Secondly, no real racist honest or dishonest does minority communities any good. That'd be like KKK folks of yesteryear riding into a minority area carrying guns and shooting people over a rumor sans a court hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What I find remarkable is that the guy apologized, but, yet and still, somehow liberals are being blamed for what he said. BTW, do you seriously think we all don't know the tar baby story?* You left out how the term has been adopted by racist to refer to blacks in a derogatory manner.* And no, a Democrat wouldn't be patted on the back for using that phrase. Or do you so soon forget how Harry Reid was condemned by Dems when he made the "negro dialect" comment? The difference was that liberals weren't trying to find some way to excuse him, or blame republicans for it.
Click to expand...

Literary experts do not back your claim up.

The Wonderful Tar-Baby Story
*Editor's Analysis of  "The Wonderful Tar-Baby Story*

If anything, the stories of Uncle Remus point out how shrewd black people were in spite of the ill-mannered treatment they suffered with punishment for daring to learn how to read and write in some parts, and the stories should be read to show how their wisdom overcame nearly every encountered perverse trial they faced as well as their far better good humanness than any tormenter they had. 

Speech issues? Hey, pal I endured years of whining about Bush's drawl at NYT Forums years ago, and it wasn't Republicans doing the complaining, it was Democrats.

So a race issue?

It gets the wah-wah trumpet ridicule it deserves from me.

Uncle Remus pulled out the best, not the worst in black people. Using dialect as a dagger on somebody else is nothing but a wire whisk that whips up froth in the silliest of ways.


----------



## Ali777

freedombecki said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, Uncle Remus stories were some of the most endearing stories ever told, and they were full of wit and wisdom on how sweet little animal characters could outfox the fox. Like Brer (Brother) Rabbit and his laffin' place, the Brier Patch. Of course, when he begged not to be thrown in the brier patch, he was and escaped forthwith.
> 
> Smart people use their wit to escape injustice, and that's exactly what Uncle Remus was all about, all the time.
> 
> To call someone a racist because he quotes from Uncle Remus is just silly.
> 
> The real rub is that it was said by a Republican, and all that is left to smear one with sometimes is the false charge of racism over any little thing for which a Democrat would be patted on the back.
> 
> Good gravy.
> 
> Secondly, no real racist honest or dishonest does minority communities any good. That'd be like KKK folks of yesteryear riding into a minority area carrying guns and shooting people over a rumor sans a court hearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I find remarkable is that the guy apologized, but, yet and still, somehow liberals are being blamed for what he said. BTW, do you seriously think we all don't know the tar baby story?* You left out how the term has been adopted by racist to refer to blacks in a derogatory manner.* And no, a Democrat wouldn't be patted on the back for using that phrase. Or do you so soon forget how Harry Reid was condemned by Dems when he made the "negro dialect" comment? The difference was that liberals weren't trying to find some way to excuse him, or blame republicans for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Literary experts do not back your claim up.
> 
> The Wonderful Tar-Baby Story
> *Editor's Analysis of  "The Wonderful Tar-Baby Story*
> 
> If anything, the stories of Uncle Remus point out how shrewd black people were in spite of the ill-mannered treatment they suffered with punishment for daring to learn how to read and write in some parts, and the stories should be read to show how their wisdom overcame nearly every encountered perverse trial they faced as well as their far better good humanness than any tormenter they had.
> 
> Speech issues? Hey, pal I endured years of whining about Bush's drawl at NYT Forums years ago, and it wasn't Republicans doing the complaining, it was Democrats.
> 
> So a race issue?
> 
> It gets the wah-wah trumpet ridicule it deserves from me.
> 
> Uncle Remus pulled out the best, not the worst in black people. Using dialect as a dagger on somebody else is nothing but a wire whisk that whips up froth in the silliest of ways.
Click to expand...


I guess you think being deliberately obtuse makes you seem clever. Yes, since you're obviously too stupid to figure that comment out, I'm calling you obtuse. Either deliberately, or by some freak accident of nature. Please find one single source that directly claims that the term Tar Baby is NOT a racial slur. Understand me now, because I know you're kind of slow. I don't mean an "expert" from a KKK website, or some obscure quote with no author attribution, taken out of context. I want the actual words..."Tar Baby is not a racial slur", or words to that effect.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

freedombecki said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, Uncle Remus stories were some of the most endearing stories ever told, and they were full of wit and wisdom on how sweet little animal characters could outfox the fox. Like Brer (Brother) Rabbit and his laffin' place, the Brier Patch. Of course, when he begged not to be thrown in the brier patch, he was and escaped forthwith.
> 
> Smart people use their wit to escape injustice, and that's exactly what Uncle Remus was all about, all the time.
> 
> To call someone a racist because he quotes from Uncle Remus is just silly.
> 
> The real rub is that it was said by a Republican, and all that is left to smear one with sometimes is the false charge of racism over any little thing for which a Democrat would be patted on the back.
> 
> Good gravy.
> 
> Secondly, no real racist honest or dishonest does minority communities any good. That'd be like KKK folks of yesteryear riding into a minority area carrying guns and shooting people over a rumor sans a court hearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I find remarkable is that the guy apologized, but, yet and still, somehow liberals are being blamed for what he said. BTW, do you seriously think we all don't know the tar baby story?* You left out how the term has been adopted by racist to refer to blacks in a derogatory manner.* And no, a Democrat wouldn't be patted on the back for using that phrase. Or do you so soon forget how Harry Reid was condemned by Dems when he made the "negro dialect" comment? The difference was that liberals weren't trying to find some way to excuse him, or blame republicans for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Literary experts do not back your claim up.
> 
> The Wonderful Tar-Baby Story
> *Editor's Analysis of  "The Wonderful Tar-Baby Story*
> 
> If anything, the stories of Uncle Remus point out how shrewd black people were in spite of the ill-mannered treatment they suffered with punishment for daring to learn how to read and write in some parts, and the stories should be read to show how their wisdom overcame nearly every encountered perverse trial they faced as well as their far better good humanness than any tormenter they had.
> 
> Speech issues? Hey, pal I endured years of whining about Bush's drawl at NYT Forums years ago, and it wasn't Republicans doing the complaining, it was Democrats.
> 
> So a race issue?
> 
> It gets the wah-wah trumpet ridicule it deserves from me.
> 
> Uncle Remus pulled out the best, not the worst in black people. Using dialect as a dagger on somebody else is nothing but a wire whisk that whips up froth in the silliest of ways.
Click to expand...


FreedomBecki - just curious, have you never heard the term 'tar baby' used as a pejorative?  I agree that the original intent was positive, but unfortunately, over the course of time the phrase took on a negative connotation.  I do not know what the Rep. intent was, could all be rather innocent however IMHO it was insensitive.


----------



## freedombecki

Ali777 said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I find remarkable is that the guy apologized, but, yet and still, somehow liberals are being blamed for what he said. BTW, do you seriously think we all don't know the tar baby story?* You left out how the term has been adopted by racist to refer to blacks in a derogatory manner.* And no, a Democrat wouldn't be patted on the back for using that phrase. Or do you so soon forget how Harry Reid was condemned by Dems when he made the "negro dialect" comment? The difference was that liberals weren't trying to find some way to excuse him, or blame republicans for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Literary experts do not back your claim up.
> 
> The Wonderful Tar-Baby Story
> *Editor's Analysis of  "The Wonderful Tar-Baby Story*
> 
> If anything, the stories of Uncle Remus point out how shrewd black people were in spite of the ill-mannered treatment they suffered with punishment for daring to learn how to read and write in some parts, and the stories should be read to show how their wisdom overcame nearly every encountered perverse trial they faced as well as their far better good humanness than any tormenter they had.
> 
> Speech issues? Hey, pal I endured years of whining about Bush's drawl at NYT Forums years ago, and it wasn't Republicans doing the complaining, it was Democrats.
> 
> So a race issue?
> 
> It gets the wah-wah trumpet ridicule it deserves from me.
> 
> Uncle Remus pulled out the best, not the worst in black people. Using dialect as a dagger on somebody else is nothing but a wire whisk that whips up froth in the silliest of ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess you think being deliberately obtuse makes you seem clever. Yes, since you're obviously too stupid to figure that comment out, I'm calling you obtuse. Either deliberately, or by some freak accident of nature. Please find one single source that directly claims that the term Tar Baby is NOT a racial slur. Understand me now, because I know you're kind of slow. I don't mean an "expert" from a KKK website, or some obscure quote with no author attribution, taken out of context. I want the actual words..."Tar Baby is not a racial slur", or words to that effect.
Click to expand...

I heard the story at a tender age and laughed till I cried because it was so funny. I wasn't thinking black or white, I was thinking "silly funny animals." The literary commentary backs me up one hundred percent. The black people survived and thrived under the duress that was placed upon them by sheer wit and wisdom against virtual dulliards who would harm them. 

You're only seeing what you want to see. I've seen racial hatred and racial meanness up close and personal. I didn't prefer to see it, it was merely there, seen in a way I couldn't possibly miss it. Such perversity is not in any Uncle Remus tale, but its diametric opposite is--human cleverness and diversion tactics in the face of meanness.

Get a grip.


----------



## The_GiantNoodle

Ali777 said:


> GOP Rep. Doug Lamborn of Colorado has apologized to President Obama for using the controversial phrase "tar baby" in a talk-radio discussion of the president's economic policies (specifically, "I don't want to be associated with him. It's like touching a tar baby and you get it, you're stuck").
> 
> According to the Huffington Post, the term "tar baby" has origins going back to an 1881 Uncle Remus story by writer Joel Chandler Harris and can be used to imply that a situation is difficult to solve. It has recently developed more derogatory connotations related to African Americans.
> 
> Lamborn, who has been called the most conservative member of Congress, was of course only familiar with the "difficult to solve" definition. And he's already decided that the president will accept his apology, telling the Denver Post, "I am sure that he will not take offense and that he'll be happy to accept my apology because he is a man of character."
> 
> The Tea Partier may be right. With a record of voting to the right of 96 percent of his colleagues on economic issues and 93 percent on social issues, Lamborn's poor choice of words (he says in retrospect that he would have used "quagmire" instead) reflects badly on his judgment and vocabulary (and perhaps his subconscious), but it's probably the least of the president's problems with him. Rep Apologizes for Obama Tar Baby Comment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just what the Tea Party needs right now. The only thing I agree with him on is that Obama will probably accept his apology. I hope the voters don't.
Click to expand...

 

HOLY F-IN CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

I didnt hear about this till now. This is HORRIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!
Much worse than a sex scandal!!!!!!!!


----------



## The_GiantNoodle

Ladies and Gentlemen......
*CONTACT HIS OFFICE!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Contact Doug*

*WASHINGTON OFFICE*
437 Cannon House Office Building
Washington, DC  20515
Phone: (202) 225-4422
Fax: (202) 226-2638

*DISTRICT OFFICES*
1271 Kelly Johnson Blvd. Suite 110
Colorado Springs, CO  80920
Phone: (719) 520-0055
Fax: (719) 520-0840
415 Main Street
Buena Vista, CO  81211
Phone: (719) 520-0055
Fax: (719) 520-0840
(no mail delivery)

DESTROY HIM!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## freedombecki

Kiki Cannoli said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I find remarkable is that the guy apologized, but, yet and still, somehow liberals are being blamed for what he said. BTW, do you seriously think we all don't know the tar baby story?* You left out how the term has been adopted by racist to refer to blacks in a derogatory manner.* And no, a Democrat wouldn't be patted on the back for using that phrase. Or do you so soon forget how Harry Reid was condemned by Dems when he made the "negro dialect" comment? The difference was that liberals weren't trying to find some way to excuse him, or blame republicans for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Literary experts do not back your claim up.
> 
> The Wonderful Tar-Baby Story
> *Editor's Analysis of  "The Wonderful Tar-Baby Story*
> 
> If anything, the stories of Uncle Remus point out how shrewd black people were in spite of the ill-mannered treatment they suffered with punishment for daring to learn how to read and write in some parts, and the stories should be read to show how their wisdom overcame nearly every encountered perverse trial they faced as well as their far better good humanness than any tormenter they had.
> 
> Speech issues? Hey, pal I endured years of whining about Bush's drawl at NYT Forums years ago, and it wasn't Republicans doing the complaining, it was Democrats.
> 
> So a race issue?
> 
> It gets the wah-wah trumpet ridicule it deserves from me.
> 
> Uncle Remus pulled out the best, not the worst in black people. Using dialect as a dagger on somebody else is nothing but a wire whisk that whips up froth in the silliest of ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FreedomBecki - just curious, have you never heard the term 'tar baby' used as a pejorative?  I agree that the original intent was positive, but unfortunately, over the course of time the phrase took on a negative connotation.  I do not know what the Rep. intent was, could all be rather innocent however IMHO it was insensitive.
Click to expand...

It's insensitive when a Republican says it about a Democrat?

But it's not insensitive when a Democrat caterwauls a southern dialect and speech impediments rendered a recent Republican POTUS a Mad Magazine fool?

The only difference here is that Republicans apologize if there is even a hint they have erred in someone else's perceptions.

I have not seen one single Democrat apologize for the spurilous if not calumnous things said about President George W. Bush that were categorically straight out of JHHatfield's lying manuscript which became the platform of the Democrat Party in 2000 and perilously, 2004. Not one!!! Even Dan Rather who was excoriated and fired for publishing a falsified story about the President years later went on and on and on about how truthful he was, when such was not the case. His story was not founded in proof but in hatred and the prejudice garnered over years of hearing the JHHatfield schtick over and over and over.

JHHatfield was a Texas convict who served time for setting a carbomb up in his boss's automobile for the purpose of murdering him. Mr. Hatfield took exception when then-Texas Governor Bush refused to pardon him. When his term was served, Mr. Hatfield decided to get even with Governor Bush by writing a huge piece of fiction he successfully passed off to Little Brown and Co., who planned to publish it as nonfiction. When the four interviewees of Mr. Hatfield allegedly interviewed were queried, each of them told the same story--Mr. Hatfield not only had never interviewed any of them, he hadn't even talked to any of them on the phone, verified by the phone company.

lol

What a number the Democrats did on President George Bush. Most Presidents get 100 days. The Democrats didn't give President Bush 100 seconds. At his first address to the nation, the new Senator and former First Lady Clinton rolled her eyes every time President Bush said one word. I saw the camera shots of her, and it wasn't too dignified. I don't care any more. It's water under the bridge. What I do care about is the two-party system. When one party executes such egregious behavior as that, they lose status in the eyes of everyday people who aren't leaning one way or the other. It would have been understandable if the party learned a lesson from it the first time, but the same carbon copy charges as Hatfield falsely claimed came up in 2004 election, almost verbatim. Bush won on a sympathy vote twice the Electoral College, and he had stiff competition both times.

I hope I never see another political party worship the words of a wannabe murderer as some kind of Yoda being to build a party plank around. The entire JHHatfield package was rejected by the American people twice and I'm sorry to say, Mr. Rather let it be his downfall..


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

freedombecki said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Literary experts do not back your claim up.
> 
> The Wonderful Tar-Baby Story
> *Editor's Analysis of  "The Wonderful Tar-Baby Story*
> 
> If anything, the stories of Uncle Remus point out how shrewd black people were in spite of the ill-mannered treatment they suffered with punishment for daring to learn how to read and write in some parts, and the stories should be read to show how their wisdom overcame nearly every encountered perverse trial they faced as well as their far better good humanness than any tormenter they had.
> 
> Speech issues? Hey, pal I endured years of whining about Bush's drawl at NYT Forums years ago, and it wasn't Republicans doing the complaining, it was Democrats.
> 
> So a race issue?
> 
> It gets the wah-wah trumpet ridicule it deserves from me.
> 
> Uncle Remus pulled out the best, not the worst in black people. Using dialect as a dagger on somebody else is nothing but a wire whisk that whips up froth in the silliest of ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FreedomBecki - just curious, have you never heard the term 'tar baby' used as a pejorative?  I agree that the original intent was positive, but unfortunately, over the course of time the phrase took on a negative connotation.  I do not know what the Rep. intent was, could all be rather innocent however IMHO it was insensitive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's insensitive when a Republican says it about a Democrat?
> 
> But it's not insensitive when a Democrat caterwauls a southern dialect and speech impediments rendered a recent Republican POTUS a Mad Magazine fool?
> 
> The only difference here is that Republicans apologize if there is even a hint they have erred in someone else's perceptions.
> 
> I have not seen one single Democrat apologize for the spurilous if not calumnous things said about President George W. Bush that were categorically straight out of JHHatfield's lying manuscript which became the platform of the Democrat Party in 2000 and perilously, 2004. Not one!!! Even Dan Rather who was excoriated and fired for publishing a falsified story about the President years later went on and on and on about how truthful he was, when such was not the case. His story was not founded in proof but in hatred and the prejudice garnered over years of hearing the JHHatfield schtick over and over and over.
> 
> JHHatfield was a Texas convict who served time for setting a carbomb up in his boss's automobile for the purpose of murdering him. Mr. Hatfield took exception when then-Texas Governor Bush refused to pardon him. When his term was served, Mr. Hatfield decided to get even with Governor Bush by writing a huge piece of fiction he successfully passed off to Little Brown and Co., who planned to publish it as nonfiction. When the four interviewees of Mr. Hatfield allegedly interviewed were queried, each of them told the same story--Mr. Hatfield not only had never interviewed any of them, he hadn't even talked to any of them on the phone, verified by the phone company.
> 
> lol
> 
> What a number the Democrats did on President George Bush. Most Presidents get 100 days. The Democrats didn't give President Bush 100 seconds. At his first address to the nation, the new Senator and former First Lady Clinton rolled her eyes every time President Bush said one word. I saw the camera shots of her, and it wasn't too dignified. I don't care any more. It's water under the bridge. What I do care about is the two-party system. When one party executes such egregious behavior as that, they lose status in the eyes of everyday people who aren't leaning one way or the other. It would have been understandable if the party learned a lesson from it the first time, but the same carbon copy charges as Hatfield falsely claimed came up in 2004 election, almost verbatim. Bush won on a sympathy vote twice the Electoral College, and he had stiff competition both times.
> 
> I hope I never see another political party worship the words of a wannabe murderer as some kind of Yoda being to build a party plank around. The entire JHHatfield package was rejected by the American people twice and I'm sorry to say, Mr. Rather let it be his downfall..
Click to expand...


Well thanks for the answer. Actually the whole R vs. D thing never entered my head...I was just thinking about humans mistreating humans.


----------



## The_GiantNoodle

freedombecki said:


> It's insensitive when a Republican says it about a Democrat?
> 
> But it's not insensitive when a Democrat caterwauls a southern dialect and speech impediments rendered a recent Republican POTUS a Mad Magazine fool?
> 
> .


 
Dear LORD!!!! Im not for EITHER side but THIS is a HORRIBLE thing. How dare you be political on this crap! Yes, blacks tend to be a bit more racist on whites. But it has ZERO bering here!!!!!! We are to be HONERABLE people. And we are to lift ourselves above this shit. 
Plus your a bringing in politics to the conversation! WHAAAAT? I am no sympathiser. Especially since I was beaten and robbed by blacks years ago. (Im white) But how DARE you turn something that is not.... into something that you spin into some BS racist crap!!!!


----------



## Tank

Obama says he was just being a "typical white person".


----------



## The Infidel

California Girl said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of pussies.
> 
> I weep for America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Apparently, a sticky substance is now offensive. How pathetic. That's what left wing whining about 'racism' has done. We now cannot speak in case some fucking moron creates some faux outrage. Pathetic jerkoffs.
Click to expand...


Kind of like Eeny, meeny, miny, moe

Eeny, meeny, miny, moe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

or drinking the Kool-Aid

Anything to give the idiots out there a reason to squawk and whine... 

I say any dumbass that took that as a racist statement ought to look in the mirror. To Hell with an apology.... FTW!

What a bunch of pussies indeed!


----------



## rightwinger

freedombecki said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Literary experts do not back your claim up.
> 
> The Wonderful Tar-Baby Story
> *Editor's Analysis of  "The Wonderful Tar-Baby Story*
> 
> If anything, the stories of Uncle Remus point out how shrewd black people were in spite of the ill-mannered treatment they suffered with punishment for daring to learn how to read and write in some parts, and the stories should be read to show how their wisdom overcame nearly every encountered perverse trial they faced as well as their far better good humanness than any tormenter they had.
> 
> Speech issues? Hey, pal I endured years of whining about Bush's drawl at NYT Forums years ago, and it wasn't Republicans doing the complaining, it was Democrats.
> 
> So a race issue?
> 
> It gets the wah-wah trumpet ridicule it deserves from me.
> 
> Uncle Remus pulled out the best, not the worst in black people. Using dialect as a dagger on somebody else is nothing but a wire whisk that whips up froth in the silliest of ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you think being deliberately obtuse makes you seem clever. Yes, since you're obviously too stupid to figure that comment out, I'm calling you obtuse. Either deliberately, or by some freak accident of nature. Please find one single source that directly claims that the term Tar Baby is NOT a racial slur. Understand me now, because I know you're kind of slow. I don't mean an "expert" from a KKK website, or some obscure quote with no author attribution, taken out of context. I want the actual words..."Tar Baby is not a racial slur", or words to that effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard the story at a tender age and laughed till I cried because it was so funny. I wasn't thinking black or white, I was thinking "silly funny animals." The literary commentary backs me up one hundred percent. The black people survived and thrived under the duress that was placed upon them by sheer wit and wisdom against virtual dulliards who would harm them.
> 
> You're only seeing what you want to see. I've seen racial hatred and racial meanness up close and personal. I didn't prefer to see it, it was merely there, seen in a way I couldn't possibly miss it. Such perversity is not in any Uncle Remus tale, but its diametric opposite is--human cleverness and diversion tactics in the face of meanness.
> 
> Get a grip.
Click to expand...


Other people heard the same story and laghed and said "Look at that tar baby....ni**ers look just like that"  Young black children were then taunted with the term tar babies and it became offensive

Once that bell was wrung, you can't go back to an innocent Uncle Remus story


----------



## editec

Ali777 said:


> GOP Rep. Doug Lamborn of Colorado has apologized to President Obama for using the controversial phrase "tar baby" in a talk-radio discussion of the president's economic policies (specifically, "I don't want to be associated with him. It's like touching a tar baby and you get it, you're stuck").
> 
> According to the Huffington Post, the term "tar baby" has origins going back to an 1881 Uncle Remus story by writer Joel Chandler Harris and can be used to imply that a situation is difficult to solve. It has recently developed more derogatory connotations related to African Americans.
> 
> Lamborn, who has been called the most conservative member of Congress, was of course only familiar with the "difficult to solve" definition. And he's already decided that the president will accept his apology, telling the Denver Post, "I am sure that he will not take offense and that he'll be happy to accept my apology because he is a man of character."
> 
> The Tea Partier may be right. With a record of voting to the right of 96 percent of his colleagues on economic issues and 93 percent on social issues, Lamborn's poor choice of words (he says in retrospect that he would have used "quagmire" instead) reflects badly on his judgment and vocabulary (and perhaps his subconscious), but it's probably the least of the president's problems with him. Rep Apologizes for Obama Tar Baby Comment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just what the Tea Party needs right now. The only thing I agree with him on is that Obama will probably accept his apology. I hope the voters don't.
Click to expand...

 
It rather sad that the man is in trouble for this particular metaphor because metaphorically that was a good choice

The fact that tar is black and so too is Obama was not, I suspect, his point.

_Tar baby_ is a well understood metphor to describe something that is a trap, and having NOTHING to do with RACISM.

It's time we Americans grew up when it comes to issue of race.

And in this case, its the DEMS who really ought to grow up.


----------



## Stephanie

LOL, now they have their panties in a wad over TAR BABY.

How figgen hilarious. I'll be glad when the Obama is gone, then we won't have to listen to stupid shit like this.

someone called him TAR BABY..lol lol lol lol lol


----------



## Two Thumbs

Ali777 said:


> GOP Rep. Doug Lamborn of Colorado has apologized to President Obama for using the controversial phrase "tar baby" in a talk-radio discussion of the president's economic policies (specifically, "I don't want to be associated with him. It's like touching a tar baby and you get it, you're stuck").
> 
> According to the Huffington Post, the term "tar baby" has origins going back to an 1881 Uncle Remus story by writer Joel Chandler Harris and can be used to imply that a situation is difficult to solve. It has recently developed more derogatory connotations related to African Americans.
> 
> Lamborn, who has been called the most conservative member of Congress, was of course only familiar with the "difficult to solve" definition. And he's already decided that the president will accept his apology, telling the Denver Post, "I am sure that he will not take offense and that he'll be happy to accept my apology because he is a man of character."
> 
> The Tea Partier may be right. With a record of voting to the right of 96 percent of his colleagues on economic issues and 93 percent on social issues, Lamborn's poor choice of words (he says in retrospect that he would have used "quagmire" instead) reflects badly on his judgment and vocabulary (and perhaps his subconscious), but it's probably the least of the president's problems with him.  Rep Apologizes for Obama Tar Baby Comment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just what the Tea Party needs right now. The only thing I agree with him on is that Obama will probably accept his apology. I hope the voters don't.
Click to expand...


It was a poor choice of words for people who spend thier days trying to be offended.

So I guess you will vote for someone other than obama since his choice for VP called his fellow Americans terrorist b/c they have a different opinion.

Unless, of course, you are yet another in a long line of lying hypocrites that see it differently.


----------



## Wry Catcher

dilloduck said:


> So far back that no one even knows WTF it means.
> 
> Fucking wimpy assholes.



Those who read and remember know WTF it means:

Why "Tar Baby" Is Such a Sticky Phrase - TIME

Above links to an article in Time from 2006.

It generally means a sticky situation, and I take the Congressman's word he used it in that context.


----------



## Sallow

Again..with feeling..

List of ethnic slurs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The Racial Slur Database

Hulu - Saturday Night Live: Word Association


----------



## Sallow

editec said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOP Rep. Doug Lamborn of Colorado has apologized to President Obama for using the controversial phrase "tar baby" in a talk-radio discussion of the president's economic policies (specifically, "I don't want to be associated with him. It's like touching a tar baby and you get it, you're stuck").
> 
> According to the Huffington Post, the term "tar baby" has origins going back to an 1881 Uncle Remus story by writer Joel Chandler Harris and can be used to imply that a situation is difficult to solve. It has recently developed more derogatory connotations related to African Americans.
> 
> Lamborn, who has been called the most conservative member of Congress, was of course only familiar with the "difficult to solve" definition. And he's already decided that the president will accept his apology, telling the Denver Post, "I am sure that he will not take offense and that he'll be happy to accept my apology because he is a man of character."
> 
> The Tea Partier may be right. With a record of voting to the right of 96 percent of his colleagues on economic issues and 93 percent on social issues, Lamborn's poor choice of words (he says in retrospect that he would have used "quagmire" instead) reflects badly on his judgment and vocabulary (and perhaps his subconscious), but it's probably the least of the president's problems with him. Rep Apologizes for Obama Tar Baby Comment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just what the Tea Party needs right now. The only thing I agree with him on is that Obama will probably accept his apology. I hope the voters don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It rather sad that the man is in trouble for this particular metaphor because metaphorically that was a good choice
> 
> The fact that tar is black and so too is Obama was not, I suspect, his point.
> 
> _Tar baby_ is a well understood metphor to describe something that is a trap, and having NOTHING to do with RACISM.
> 
> It's time we Americans grew up when it comes to issue of race.
> 
> And in this case, its the DEMS who really ought to grow up.
Click to expand...


It comes up in the two databases I posted of racial slurs and the sketch with Chevy Chase and Richard Pryor.


----------



## Two Thumbs

But it's Ok to call conservatives terrorist.

I'm sure there's a story somewhere that uses terroist in some other fashion than to imply people that murder innocent by standards.

Whens the last time anyone ever head the term tar baby?

Let alone heard anyone call someone a tar baby.


----------



## Divine Wind

rightwinger said:


> Yes, because he is black and it is racist to use it to refer to black people



When does it switch from being "racially sensistive" to "racist" when treating people different because of the color of their skin?

If this remark had been in reference to negotiating with Senator Reid or by a Democrat in reference to negotiating with Tea Party members, would we be having this conversation?

Is this racist:?  &#8220;The Tar Baby&#8221; Strategy | The Democratic Daily

If President Obama accepts Rep. Lamborn's apology, is it because the President is a stand up guy?  Being Politically Correct?  or would it be because he'd prefer to _be judged by the content of his character and not the color of his skin_?


----------



## California Girl

Stephanie said:


> LOL, now they have their panties in a wad over TAR BABY.
> 
> How figgen hilarious. I'll be glad when the Obama is gone, then we won't have to listen to stupid shit like this.
> 
> someone called him TAR BABY..lol lol lol lol lol



No one called him a fucking tar baby. 

Geeez, it appears that both sides are incapable of discussing the actual facts of the comment and, seemingly, prefer to howl about something that did not happen. 

No wonder the country is a mess. Far too much stupid.


----------



## Stephanie

California Girl said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, now they have their panties in a wad over TAR BABY.
> 
> How figgen hilarious. I'll be glad when the Obama is gone, then we won't have to listen to stupid shit like this.
> 
> someone called him TAR BABY..lol lol lol lol lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one called him a fucking tar baby.
> 
> Geeez, it appears that both sides are incapable of discussing the actual facts of the comment and, seemingly, prefer to howl about something that did not happen.
> 
> No wonder the country is a mess. Far too much stupid.
Click to expand...


If you say so.


----------



## Stephanie

This thread is stupid and the OP is only here to stir up shit. They tried to with the Palin thread.

nice going..


----------



## Sallow

Sallow said:


> Again..with feeling..
> 
> List of ethnic slurs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> The Racial Slur Database
> 
> Hulu - Saturday Night Live: Word Association



As the above illustrates..it's a racial slur..has been for a very long time.


----------



## Sallow

Two Thumbs said:


> But it's Ok to call conservatives terrorist.
> 
> I'm sure there's a story somewhere that uses terroist in some other fashion than to imply people that murder innocent by standards.
> 
> Whens the last time anyone ever head the term tar baby?
> 
> Let alone heard anyone call someone a tar baby.



There are terrorist groups out there that never murdered anyone. All they do is destroy property or do damage that doesn't involve killing people.

US Court: Domestic Terrorism Includes Non-Violence | Presstorm Media
Animal Liberation Front - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Earth Liberation Front - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Divine Wind

Sallow said:


> There are terrorist groups out there that never murdered anyone. All they do is destroy property or do damage that doesn't involve killing people.
> 
> US Court: Domestic Terrorism Includes Non-Violence | Presstorm Media
> Animal Liberation Front - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Earth Liberation Front - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



1) The point of terrorism is to terrorize.

2) Those groups have hurt people.

3) They haven't killed anyone _yet_.  The fact they've risked it and even hurt people says more about their luck in not killing someone more than their ability to kill someone.


----------



## driveby

Just for the record:

Tar baby -  something from which it is nearly impossible to extricate oneself.

The congressman did not call Obama a tar baby, but referred to his policies, which the context makes perfect sense when matched with the official definition. The congressman still made a mistake using this word for the simple fact that when you're in that position, you have to stay a step ahead of the party of demonizing, race baiting assholes. The term was not racially motivated in the least bit, it's all spin, but he has to be smart enough to not give moonbats any type of ammunition......


----------



## Two Thumbs

Sallow said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it's Ok to call conservatives terrorist.
> 
> I'm sure there's a story somewhere that uses terroist in some other fashion than to imply people that murder innocent by standards.
> 
> Whens the last time anyone ever head the term tar baby?
> 
> Let alone heard anyone call someone a tar baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are terrorist groups out there that never murdered anyone. All they do is destroy property or do damage that doesn't involve killing people.
> 
> US Court: Domestic Terrorism Includes Non-Violence | Presstorm Media
> Animal Liberation Front - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Earth Liberation Front - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


and how does that make it OK for the VP to call me a terrorist?


----------



## R.D.

Sallow said:


> [
> There are terrorist groups out there that never murdered anyone. All they do is destroy property or do damage that doesn't involve killing people.
> 
> US Court: Domestic Terrorism Includes Non-Violence | Presstorm Media
> Animal Liberation Front - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Earth Liberation Front - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Funny you omited the Weatherman from you list of terrorist orgs. 

The Tea Party has done none of what you listed.  From your first link... the term (terrorist) ceases to have any meaning except as a buzzword for despotism.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Two Thumbs said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it's Ok to call conservatives terrorist.
> 
> I'm sure there's a story somewhere that uses terroist in some other fashion than to imply people that murder innocent by standards.
> 
> Whens the last time anyone ever head the term tar baby?
> 
> Let alone heard anyone call someone a tar baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are terrorist groups out there that never murdered anyone. All they do is destroy property or do damage that doesn't involve killing people.
> 
> US Court: Domestic Terrorism Includes Non-Violence | Presstorm Media
> Animal Liberation Front - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Earth Liberation Front - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and how does that make it *OK for the VP to call me a terrorist*?
Click to expand...


Not at all.  The inference made by the Congresspeople in chambers is tasteless and Biden going along with the jibe is wrong.


----------



## Zona

"I think he got what he wanted, which is built on the repubs strategy: Play the race(ist) card, so you get the words out there. Then, when the dems protest, righties can try to deflect attention by saying dems are playing the race card.

It's exactly what the do. Think about it. They get the words out there but then claim dems are overly PC and playing the race card when standing up to them."


----------



## driveby

Zona said:


> "I think he got what he wanted, which is built on the repubs strategy: Play the race(ist) card, so you get the words out there. Then, when the dems protest, righties can try to deflect attention by saying dems are playing the race card.
> 
> It's exactly what the do. Think about it. They get the words out there but then claim dems are overly PC and playing the race card when standing up to them."



You must spend the other half of your day chasing your tail....


----------



## Sallow

Two Thumbs said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it's Ok to call conservatives terrorist.
> 
> I'm sure there's a story somewhere that uses terroist in some other fashion than to imply people that murder innocent by standards.
> 
> Whens the last time anyone ever head the term tar baby?
> 
> Let alone heard anyone call someone a tar baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are terrorist groups out there that never murdered anyone. All they do is destroy property or do damage that doesn't involve killing people.
> 
> US Court: Domestic Terrorism Includes Non-Violence | Presstorm Media
> Animal Liberation Front - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Earth Liberation Front - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and how does that make it OK for the VP to call me a terrorist?
Click to expand...


If he did?

Nope.

I don't think it's kosher to call the President a gangster, thug, marxist, liar and a host of other nicities blurted out by Republican politicians either.

Civility should be the order in politics.


----------



## Sallow

Zona said:


> "I think he got what he wanted, which is built on the repubs strategy: Play the race(ist) card, so you get the words out there. Then, when the dems protest, righties can try to deflect attention by saying dems are playing the race card.
> 
> It's exactly what the do. Think about it. They get the words out there but then claim dems are overly PC and playing the race card when standing up to them."



That..and they get to "Code Talk" to the base.

As in "Yeah boys..I hate the fact he's black too..like you guys."


----------



## driveby

Sallow said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I think he got what he wanted, which is built on the repubs strategy: Play the race(ist) card, so you get the words out there. Then, when the dems protest, righties can try to deflect attention by saying dems are playing the race card.
> 
> It's exactly what the do. Think about it. They get the words out there but then claim dems are overly PC and playing the race card when standing up to them."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That..and they get to "Code Talk" to the base.
> 
> As in "Yeah boys..I hate the fact he's black too..like you guys."
Click to expand...


Do they use "negro dialect" ?

Nevermind, i'll ask Harry Reid that question.......


----------



## Sallow

R.D. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> There are terrorist groups out there that never murdered anyone. All they do is destroy property or do damage that doesn't involve killing people.
> 
> US Court: Domestic Terrorism Includes Non-Violence | Presstorm Media
> Animal Liberation Front - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Earth Liberation Front - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you omited the Weatherman from you list of terrorist orgs.
> 
> The Tea Party has done none of what you listed.  From your first link... the term (terrorist) ceases to have any meaning except as a buzzword for despotism.
Click to expand...


Why is that "funny"?

The Weatherman tried not to hurt anyone..but wound up killing several people.

Not so sure about the Tea Party..yet.

But it seems that Cantor had a magic bullet problem a while back..



Eric Cantor and the Magic Bullet - Coop's Corner - CBS News

Seems to have taken a page out of Rove's book.


----------



## Sallow

driveby said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I think he got what he wanted, which is built on the repubs strategy: Play the race(ist) card, so you get the words out there. Then, when the dems protest, righties can try to deflect attention by saying dems are playing the race card.
> 
> It's exactly what the do. Think about it. They get the words out there but then claim dems are overly PC and playing the race card when standing up to them."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That..and they get to "Code Talk" to the base.
> 
> As in "Yeah boys..I hate the fact he's black too..like you guys."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do they use "negro dialect" ?
> 
> Nevermind, i'll ask Harry Reid that question.......
Click to expand...


They might.


----------



## Skull Pilot

What's racist about this?


----------



## R.D.

Sallow said:


> Why is that "funny"?
> 
> The Weatherman tried not to hurt anyone..but wound up killing several people.
> 
> Not so sure about the Tea Party..yet.
> 
> But it seems that Cantor had a magic bullet problem a while back..
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Cantor and the Magic Bullet - Coop's Corner - CBS News
> 
> Seems to have taken a page out of Rove's book.



Funny because I knew you would lie about not meaning to   hurt anyone.

Ayres, who in 1970 was said to have summed up the Weatherman philosophy as: &#8220;Kill all the rich people. Break up their cars and apartments. Bring the revolution home, Kill your parents, that&#8217;s where it&#8217;s really at.


Then use a  loaded accusation against the TP, again.


----------



## Ali777

Sallow said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are terrorist groups out there that never murdered anyone. All they do is destroy property or do damage that doesn't involve killing people.
> 
> US Court: Domestic Terrorism Includes Non-Violence | Presstorm Media
> Animal Liberation Front - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Earth Liberation Front - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and how does that make it OK for the VP to call me a terrorist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he did?
> 
> Nope.
> 
> I don't think it's kosher to call the President a gangster, thug, marxist, liar and a host of other nicities blurted out by Republican politicians either.
> 
> Civility should be the order in politics.
Click to expand...


The Birther movement alone is enough to trump right-wing whining about name-calling for all time.


----------



## Zona

White people.  If you feel as thought the term 'tar baby' is not offensive to blacks, go up to one, the biggest one you can find, and call him one.  Let us know how it turned out.   Pussy's behind keyboards.

California girl is the biggest apologist of everything right I have ever seen.  Wow.


----------



## Sallow

R.D. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that "funny"?
> 
> The Weatherman tried not to hurt anyone..but wound up killing several people.
> 
> Not so sure about the Tea Party..yet.
> 
> But it seems that Cantor had a magic bullet problem a while back..
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Cantor and the Magic Bullet - Coop's Corner - CBS News
> 
> Seems to have taken a page out of Rove's book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny because I knew you would lie about not meaning to   hurt anyone.
> 
> Ayres, who in 1970 was said to have summed up the Weatherman philosophy as: Kill all the rich people. Break up their cars and apartments. Bring the revolution home, Kill your parents, thats where its really at.
> 
> 
> Then use a  loaded accusation against the TP, again.
Click to expand...


Yeah..Ayers was known for being pretty sarcastic. Interestingly enough..was he ever charged with Murder? Or anything?

G. Gordon Liddy..who really has killed people by his own admission..did what..several years in jail before he started whining? Then threatened to point to graves?

And um..Orlando Bosch..remember him? Real life terrorist. Guess who gave him a pardon.

Oh yeah. George HW Bush. The guy bombs a plane..KILLING OVER 70 people...and Poppa Bush? Lets him loose.

Killed real people.

So go on.

Pals around with terrorists? Heck the Bushes..open businesses with their families and let them loose. And who the fuck funded that crazy bastard before he planned and executed 9/11.


----------



## del

Zona said:


> White people.  If you feel as thought the term 'tar baby' is not offensive to blacks, go up to one, the biggest one you can find, and call him one.  Let us know how it turned out.   Pussy's behind keyboards.
> 
> California girl is the biggest apologist of everything right I have ever seen.  Wow.



that'd be relevant if anyone had actually called obama a tar baby. as it is, not so much...

keep swinging corky


----------



## del

Sallow said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that "funny"?
> 
> The Weatherman tried not to hurt anyone..but wound up killing several people.
> 
> Not so sure about the Tea Party..yet.
> 
> But it seems that Cantor had a magic bullet problem a while back..
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Cantor and the Magic Bullet - Coop's Corner - CBS News
> 
> Seems to have taken a page out of Rove's book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny because I knew you would lie about not meaning to   hurt anyone.
> 
> Ayres, who in 1970 was said to have summed up the Weatherman philosophy as: Kill all the rich people. Break up their cars and apartments. Bring the revolution home, Kill your parents, thats where its really at.
> 
> 
> Then use a  loaded accusation against the TP, again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah..Ayers was known for being pretty sarcastic. Interestingly enough..was he ever charged with Murder? Or anything?
> 
> G. Gordon Liddy..who really has killed people by his own admission..did what..several years in jail before he started whining? Then threatened to point to graves?
> 
> And um..Orlando Bosch..remember him? Real life terrorist. Guess who gave him a pardon.
> 
> Oh yeah. George HW Bush. The guy bombs a plane..KILLING OVER 70 people...and Poppa Bush? Lets him loose.
> 
> Killed real people.
> 
> So go on.
> 
> Pals around with terrorists? Heck the Bushes..open businesses with their families and let them loose. And who the fuck funded that crazy bastard before he planned and executed 9/11.
Click to expand...


adjust your meds- you've lost it.


----------



## elvis

del said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people.  If you feel as thought the term 'tar baby' is not offensive to blacks, go up to one, the biggest one you can find, and call him one.  Let us know how it turned out.   Pussy's behind keyboards.
> 
> California girl is the biggest apologist of everything right I have ever seen.  Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that'd be relevant if anyone had actually called obama a tar baby. as it is, not so much...
> 
> keep swinging *corky*
Click to expand...


Sammy Sosa?


----------



## Sallow

del said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny because I knew you would lie about not meaning to   hurt anyone.
> 
> Ayres, who in 1970 was said to have summed up the Weatherman philosophy as: Kill all the rich people. Break up their cars and apartments. Bring the revolution home, Kill your parents, thats where its really at.
> 
> 
> Then use a  loaded accusation against the TP, again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah..Ayers was known for being pretty sarcastic. Interestingly enough..was he ever charged with Murder? Or anything?
> 
> G. Gordon Liddy..who really has killed people by his own admission..did what..several years in jail before he started whining? Then threatened to point to graves?
> 
> And um..Orlando Bosch..remember him? Real life terrorist. Guess who gave him a pardon.
> 
> Oh yeah. George HW Bush. The guy bombs a plane..KILLING OVER 70 people...and Poppa Bush? Lets him loose.
> 
> Killed real people.
> 
> So go on.
> 
> Pals around with terrorists? Heck the Bushes..open businesses with their families and let them loose. And who the fuck funded that crazy bastard before he planned and executed 9/11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> adjust your meds- you've lost it.
Click to expand...


Naw.

Just letting you guys know..that we are well aware of your terrorist ties.

Oh..sorry..Freedom Fighters!


----------



## del

Sallow said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah..Ayers was known for being pretty sarcastic. Interestingly enough..was he ever charged with Murder? Or anything?
> 
> G. Gordon Liddy..who really has killed people by his own admission..did what..several years in jail before he started whining? Then threatened to point to graves?
> 
> And um..Orlando Bosch..remember him? Real life terrorist. Guess who gave him a pardon.
> 
> Oh yeah. George HW Bush. The guy bombs a plane..KILLING OVER 70 people...and Poppa Bush? Lets him loose.
> 
> Killed real people.
> 
> So go on.
> 
> Pals around with terrorists? Heck the Bushes..open businesses with their families and let them loose. And who the fuck funded that crazy bastard before he planned and executed 9/11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adjust your meds- you've lost it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Naw.
> 
> Just letting you guys know..that we are well aware of your terrorist ties.
> 
> Oh..sorry..Freedom Fighters!
Click to expand...


no, you've lost it. sorry, but that's the way it is.

did joe biden call you and tell you to up the terrorist count?


----------



## WillowTree

Zona said:


> White people.  If you feel as thought the term 'tar baby' is not offensive to blacks, go up to one, the biggest one you can find, and call him one.  Let us know how it turned out.   Pussy's behind keyboards.
> 
> California girl is the biggest apologist of everything right I have ever seen.  Wow.



so black people are violent? over a children's story.. wow..


----------



## Sallow

del said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> adjust your meds- you've lost it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw.
> 
> Just letting you guys know..that we are well aware of your terrorist ties.
> 
> Oh..sorry..Freedom Fighters!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, you've lost it. sorry, but that's the way it is.
> 
> did joe biden call you and tell you to up the terrorist count?
Click to expand...


English Del..I don't speak bird...I eat them

So English..or Wolf or get in my belly!


----------



## rdean

WillowTree said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people.  If you feel as thought the term 'tar baby' is not offensive to blacks, go up to one, the biggest one you can find, and call him one.  Let us know how it turned out.   Pussy's behind keyboards.
> 
> California girl is the biggest apologist of everything right I have ever seen.  Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so black people are violent? over a children's story.. wow..
Click to expand...


Slavery

Lynchings

Jim Crow

Children's stories? mmmm, not so much.  But you knew that.


----------



## Ali777

WillowTree said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people.  If you feel as thought the term 'tar baby' is not offensive to blacks, go up to one, the biggest one you can find, and call him one.  Let us know how it turned out.   Pussy's behind keyboards.
> 
> California girl is the biggest apologist of everything right I have ever seen.  Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so black people are violent? over a children's story.. wow..
Click to expand...


Who said anything about violence?


----------



## BDBoop

Ali777 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people.  If you feel as thought the term 'tar baby' is not offensive to blacks, go up to one, the biggest one you can find, and call him one.  Let us know how it turned out.   Pussy's behind keyboards.
> 
> California girl is the biggest apologist of everything right I have ever seen.  Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so black people are violent? over a children's story.. wow..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said anything about violence?
Click to expand...


Willow did.


----------



## del

Sallow said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naw.
> 
> Just letting you guys know..that we are well aware of your terrorist ties.
> 
> Oh..sorry..Freedom Fighters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, you've lost it. sorry, but that's the way it is.
> 
> did joe biden call you and tell you to up the terrorist count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> English Del..I don't speak bird...I eat them
> 
> So English..or Wolf or get in my belly!
Click to expand...


your inability to comprehend isn't my problem, lupus


----------



## Sallow

del said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, you've lost it. sorry, but that's the way it is.
> 
> did joe biden call you and tell you to up the terrorist count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> English Del..I don't speak bird...I eat them
> 
> So English..or Wolf or get in my belly!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your inability to comprehend isn't my problem, lupus
Click to expand...


Tasty.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I think he meant to call Obama a Macaca.


----------



## Zander

He apologized for the stupid people and for political purposes. Tar baby is not a racist term. Niggardly is not a racist term. Some people are just stupid. Others are just looking for a reason to distract from Obama's horrid performance as POTUS.


----------



## Ali777

editec said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOP Rep. Doug Lamborn of Colorado has apologized to President Obama for using the controversial phrase "tar baby" in a talk-radio discussion of the president's economic policies (specifically, "I don't want to be associated with him. It's like touching a tar baby and you get it, you're stuck").
> 
> According to the Huffington Post, the term "tar baby" has origins going back to an 1881 Uncle Remus story by writer Joel Chandler Harris and can be used to imply that a situation is difficult to solve. It has recently developed more derogatory connotations related to African Americans.
> 
> Lamborn, who has been called the most conservative member of Congress, was of course only familiar with the "difficult to solve" definition. And he's already decided that the president will accept his apology, telling the Denver Post, "I am sure that he will not take offense and that he'll be happy to accept my apology because he is a man of character."
> 
> The Tea Partier may be right. With a record of voting to the right of 96 percent of his colleagues on economic issues and 93 percent on social issues, Lamborn's poor choice of words (he says in retrospect that he would have used "quagmire" instead) reflects badly on his judgment and vocabulary (and perhaps his subconscious), but it's probably the least of the president's problems with him. Rep Apologizes for Obama Tar Baby Comment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just what the Tea Party needs right now. The only thing I agree with him on is that Obama will probably accept his apology. I hope the voters don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It rather sad that the man is in trouble for this particular metaphor because metaphorically that was a good choice
> 
> The fact that tar is black and so too is Obama was not, I suspect, his point.
> 
> _Tar baby_ is a well understood metphor to describe something that is a trap, and having NOTHING to do with RACISM.
> 
> It's time we Americans grew up when it comes to issue of race.
> 
> And in this case, its the DEMS who really ought to grow up.
Click to expand...


So you're saying that Democrats somehow re-wrote societal norms so that the term "tar baby" is considered a racial slur.


----------



## Ali777

Zander said:


> He apologized for the stupid people and for political purposes. Tar baby is not a racist term. Niggardly is not a racist term. Some people are just stupid. Others are just looking for a reason to distract from Obama's horrid performance as POTUS.



What makes you think you gets to decide what's racist towards blacks and what's not?


----------



## manifold

Ali777 said:


> GOP Rep. Doug Lamborn of Colorado has apologized to President Obama for using the controversial phrase "tar baby" in a talk-radio discussion of the president's economic policies (specifically, "I don't want to be associated with him. It's like touching a tar baby and you get it, you're stuck").
> 
> According to the Huffington Post, the term "tar baby" has origins going back to an 1881 Uncle Remus story by writer Joel Chandler Harris and can be used to imply that a situation is difficult to solve. It has recently developed more derogatory connotations related to African Americans.
> 
> Lamborn, who has been called the most conservative member of Congress, was of course only familiar with the "difficult to solve" definition. And he's already decided that the president will accept his apology, telling the Denver Post, "I am sure that he will not take offense and that he'll be happy to accept my apology because he is a man of character."
> 
> The Tea Partier may be right. With a record of voting to the right of 96 percent of his colleagues on economic issues and 93 percent on social issues, Lamborn's poor choice of words (he says in retrospect that he would have used "quagmire" instead) reflects badly on his judgment and vocabulary (and perhaps his subconscious), but it's probably the least of the president's problems with him.  Rep Apologizes for Obama Tar Baby Comment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just what the Tea Party needs right now. The only thing I agree with him on is that Obama will probably accept his apology. I hope the voters don't.
Click to expand...




Until now, I've only been aware of the term's usage as a racial slur.

But now that I know it has another meaning I can't wait to work it into a conversation.


----------



## Zander

Ali777 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> He apologized for the stupid people and for political purposes. Tar baby is not a racist term. Niggardly is not a racist term. Some people are just stupid. Others are just looking for a reason to distract from Obama's horrid performance as POTUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think you gets to decide what's racist towards blacks and what's not?
Click to expand...


I don't. In this case we have the entire context, so all we have to do is read what he said.  Anyone he reads what he said will quickly realize that he wasn't using "tar baby" as a racist term.


----------



## Zona

del said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people.  If you feel as thought the term 'tar baby' is not offensive to blacks, go up to one, the biggest one you can find, and call him one.  Let us know how it turned out.   Pussy's behind keyboards.
> 
> California girl is the biggest apologist of everything right I have ever seen.  Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that'd be relevant if anyone had actually called obama a tar baby. as it is, not so much...
> 
> keep swinging corky
Click to expand...


Fair enough.  Saying obama obama obama and then mentioning the words tar baby is fine righty?  I am being serious here..if this guy said something like this in public pre Obama, then maybe this was not done on purpose.  Has he ever said this before pre obama...?  Of course not.

Gotcha.  You are being disingenuous if you really are saying he did not do this on purpose.  


wink wink nudge nudge....hey republicans, just reminding you I am with you....brb, now I will apologize to him and my apologists will make everything right.

Tar baby, please.


----------



## Salt Jones

I think white conservatives should go into black neighborhoods or just stop random black people on the street and use the term tar baby, then come back and report on the outcome.


----------



## Zona

Zander said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> He apologized for the stupid people and for political purposes. Tar baby is not a racist term. Niggardly is not a racist term. Some people are just stupid. Others are just looking for a reason to distract from Obama's horrid performance as POTUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think you gets to decide what's racist towards blacks and what's not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't. In this case we have the entire context, so all we have to do is read what he said.  Anyone he reads what he said will quickly realize that he wasn't using "tar baby" as a racist term.
Click to expand...


In the last 60 or 70 years, has the term "tar baby" not been racial?  Seriously, please just stop.  We get it, your an apologist.


----------



## The Infidel

pussies


----------



## Ali777

Zander said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> He apologized for the stupid people and for political purposes. Tar baby is not a racist term. Niggardly is not a racist term. Some people are just stupid. Others are just looking for a reason to distract from Obama's horrid performance as POTUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think you gets to decide what's racist towards blacks and what's not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't. In this case we have the entire context, so all we have to do is read what he said.  Anyone he reads what he said will quickly realize that he wasn't using "tar baby" as a racist term.
Click to expand...


Who says? You? Just because you want to play stupid doesn't mean the rest of the world has to. You get one opinion, one interpretation of what he meant. You don't get to dictate what the rest of the world thinks of what he said, or what he meant. You already had to backtrack and change up on claiming "tar baby" was not a racist term. Maybe you should quit while you're ahead. Trying to speak for the entire world just isn't working for you. Especially since you obviously don't know what the hell you're talking about.


----------



## The Infidel

Zona said:


> In the last 60 or 70 years, has the term "tar baby" not been racial?  Seriously, please just stop.  We get it, your an apologist.


----------



## Zander

Zona said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think you gets to decide what's racist towards blacks and what's not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't. In this case we have the entire context, so all we have to do is read what he said.  Anyone he reads what he said will quickly realize that he wasn't using "tar baby" as a racist term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the last 60 or 70 years, has the term "tar baby" not been racial?  Seriously, please just stop.  We get it, your an apologist.
Click to expand...


I not an apologist. I am a realist. The man used an expression that has more than one meaning.  It's not his fault that you are stupid. 

Not to worry, useful idiots, race hustlers and poverty pimps will all dutifully trot out the shopworn charges of "Racism" and fan the flames of hatred.


----------



## Stephanie

Ali777 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think you gets to decide what's racist towards blacks and what's not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't. In this case we have the entire context, so all we have to do is read what he said.  Anyone he reads what he said will quickly realize that he wasn't using "tar baby" as a racist term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who says? You? Just because you want to play stupid doesn't mean the rest of the world has to. You get one opinion, one interpretation of what he meant. *You don't get to dictate what the rest of the world thinks of what he said, *or what he meant. You already had to backtrack and change up on claiming "tar baby" was not a racist term. Maybe you should quit while you're ahead. Trying to speak for the entire world just isn't working for you. Especially since you obviously don't know what the hell you're talking about.
Click to expand...


Why the hell NOT??
You seem to THINK YOU CAN..
give it rest dear, when you all have to get your panties in a wad over the words, tar baby... It is just PLAIN OLE STUPID.


----------



## Zander

Ali777 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think you gets to decide what's racist towards blacks and what's not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't. In this case we have the entire context, so all we have to do is read what he said.  Anyone he reads what he said will quickly realize that he wasn't using "tar baby" as a racist term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who says? You? Just because you want to play stupid doesn't mean the rest of the world has to. You get one opinion, one interpretation of what he meant. You don't get to dictate what the rest of the world thinks of what he said, or what he meant. You already had to backtrack and change up on claiming "tar baby" was not a racist term. Maybe you should quit while you're ahead. Trying to speak for the entire world just isn't working for you. Especially since you obviously don't know what the hell you're talking about.
Click to expand...


You're a crackpot. I speak for myself, nobody else.


----------



## del

Zona said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people.  If you feel as thought the term 'tar baby' is not offensive to blacks, go up to one, the biggest one you can find, and call him one.  Let us know how it turned out.   Pussy's behind keyboards.
> 
> California girl is the biggest apologist of everything right I have ever seen.  Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that'd be relevant if anyone had actually called obama a tar baby. as it is, not so much...
> 
> keep swinging corky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough.  Saying obama obama obama and then mentioning the words tar baby is fine righty?  I am being serious here..if this guy said something like this in public pre Obama, then maybe this was not done on purpose.  Has he ever said this before pre obama...?  Of course not.
> 
> Gotcha.  You are being disingenuous if you really are saying he did not do this on purpose.
> 
> 
> wink wink nudge nudge....hey republicans, just reminding you I am with you....brb, now I will apologize to him and my apologists will make everything right.
> 
> Tar baby, please.
Click to expand...


you remain an idiot of epic proportions.


----------



## del

Ali777 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think you gets to decide what's racist towards blacks and what's not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't. In this case we have the entire context, so all we have to do is read what he said.  Anyone he reads what he said will quickly realize that he wasn't using "tar baby" as a racist term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who says? You? Just because you want to play stupid doesn't mean the rest of the world has to. You get one opinion, one interpretation of what he meant. You don't get to dictate what the rest of the world thinks of what he said, or what he meant. You already had to backtrack and change up on claiming "tar baby" was not a racist term. Maybe you should quit while you're ahead. Trying to speak for the entire world just isn't working for you. Especially since you obviously don't know what the hell you're talking about.
Click to expand...


it's only a racist term in the minds of racists. 

true story


----------



## The Infidel

del said:


> it's only a racist term in the minds of racists.
> 
> true story


----------



## Ali777

Zander said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't. In this case we have the entire context, so all we have to do is read what he said.  Anyone he reads what he said will quickly realize that he wasn't using "tar baby" as a racist term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who says? You? Just because you want to play stupid doesn't mean the rest of the world has to. You get one opinion, one interpretation of what he meant. You don't get to dictate what the rest of the world thinks of what he said, or what he meant. You already had to backtrack and change up on claiming "tar baby" was not a racist term. Maybe you should quit while you're ahead. Trying to speak for the entire world just isn't working for you. Especially since you obviously don't know what the hell you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a crackpot. I speak for myself, nobody else.
Click to expand...




> Anyone he reads what he said will quickly realize that he wasn't using "tar baby" as a racist term



So who were you referring to as "ANYBODY"?


----------



## del

Ali777 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who says? You? Just because you want to play stupid doesn't mean the rest of the world has to. You get one opinion, one interpretation of what he meant. You don't get to dictate what the rest of the world thinks of what he said, or what he meant. You already had to backtrack and change up on claiming "tar baby" was not a racist term. Maybe you should quit while you're ahead. Trying to speak for the entire world just isn't working for you. Especially since you obviously don't know what the hell you're talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a crackpot. I speak for myself, nobody else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone he reads what he said will quickly realize that he wasn't using "tar baby" as a racist term
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So who were you referring to as "ANYBODY"?
Click to expand...


anyone with a room temperature IQ or higher.

sorry you didn't make the cut


----------



## Ali777

del said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a crackpot. I speak for myself, nobody else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone he reads what he said will quickly realize that he wasn't using "tar baby" as a racist term
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So who were you referring to as "ANYBODY"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> anyone with a room temperature IQ or higher.
> 
> sorry you didn't make the cut
Click to expand...


But he just said he only speaks for himself. Do try to keep up. It will save you a lot of embarrassment in the future. Not that you seem to care.


----------



## BDBoop

What were two Republicans thinking, calling Obama 'tar baby' and 'boy'? - CSMonitor.com

*Republican Rep. Doug Lamborn of Colorado and commentator Pat Buchanan, a former candidate for president, both apologized Wednesday for using racially charged terms to refer to Obama.*



> And then Tuesday night, former GOP presidential candidate and MSNBC contributor Pat Buchanan, in a tête-à-tête with the Rev. Al Sharpton, referred to Mr. Obama as "your boy." My what? the Rev. Mr. Sharpton shot back. My president, Barack Obama? What did you say?
> 
> Mr. Buchanan hinted that he was using a boxing analogy, replying that the president was "your boy in the ring."
> 
> Representative Lamborn, who apologized to Obama in a letter, said in a separate statement Wednesday that he shouldn't have used a term "that some find insensitive" and that he meant to criticize presidential policies that have "created an economic quagmire for the nation, and [which] are responsible for the dismal economic conditions our country faces."
> 
> Some folks took what I said as some kind of a slur, Mr. Buchanan said on Wednesday. None was meant, none was intended, none was delivered.
> 
> Nevertheless, to some critics, the gaffes are illuminating bits of evidence to underscore what many believe is an essentially racist view of Obama by some in America's conservative circles.
> 
> Given that language is the primary purveyor of people's deepest thoughts, as well as the fact that language use is often unconscious, "even a slip of the tongue can reflect the kind of prevalence of racism that still exists within our culture," says Shawn Parry-Giles, director of the Center for Political Communication and Civic Leadership at the University of Maryland in College Park. "Progressives would say it's part of a larger conspiracy to target voters to use Obama's race as a means to help defeat him."


----------



## GHook93

It is just like the lipstick on a pig comment by Obama! He meant nothing by it. PCness douche bags like you make a mountain out of a mole hill! He wasn't being racist, rather he was using a common phrase for a sticky situation! Nothing racist about it! In fact it came about from Br'er Rabbit!

Tar baby - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Am I not allowed to order ribs and watermelon (two foods I LOVED and love them together), because their associated with black people?

PCness is out of control!


----------



## GHook93

Sallow said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of pussies.
> 
> I weep for America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Apparently, a sticky substance is now offensive. How pathetic. That's what left wing whining about 'racism' has done. We now cannot speak in case some fucking moron creates some faux outrage. Pathetic jerkoffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tar baby is a racist term from waaaaay back.
> 
> Didn't you say you didn't like Racists?
Click to expand...


Tar Baby is a common phrase by many people for a sticky situation, you stupid fuck. It came about from Br'er Rabbit!

Same with saying they tarred and feathered that guy! Meaning they punished that guy unmercifully. Liberals try to make it a race thing, but it was a copy mob punish feudal Europe and the colonies! The victims were mostly White!


----------



## Ali777

GHook93 said:


> It is just like the lipstick on a pig comment by Obama! He meant nothing by it. PCness douche bags like you make a mountain out of a mole hill! He wasn't being racist, rather he was using a common phrase for a sticky situation! Nothing racist about it! In fact it came about from Br'er Rabbit!
> 
> Tar baby - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Am I not allowed to order ribs and watermelon (two foods I LOVED and love them together), because their associated with black people?
> 
> PCness is out of control!


i

This from your own source....





> The expression tar baby is also used occasionally as a derogatory term for black people (in the U.S. it refers to African-Americans; in New Zealand it refers to Maori). As a result, some people suggest avoiding the use of the term in any context


----------



## GHook93

Sallow said:


> Basically I could care less if a person is racist.
> 
> But I do not want racists as legislators or leaders of the country, if they are using their racist beliefs to create laws or policy.



Does it matter at all to you that the rep didn't mean in any way shape or form to be racist? He wasn't referring to a black baby, he was referring to a sticky situation!

Rather a faux outrage at a conservative is your real aim!


----------



## GHook93

Ali777 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is just like the lipstick on a pig comment by Obama! He meant nothing by it. PCness douche bags like you make a mountain out of a mole hill! He wasn't being racist, rather he was using a common phrase for a sticky situation! Nothing racist about it! In fact it came about from Br'er Rabbit!
> 
> Tar baby - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Am I not allowed to order ribs and watermelon (two foods I LOVED and love them together), because their associated with black people?
> 
> PCness is out of control!
> 
> 
> 
> i
> 
> This from your own source....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The expression tar baby is also used occasionally as a derogatory term for black people (in the U.S. it refers to African-Americans; in New Zealand it refers to Maori). As a result, some people suggest avoiding the use of the term in any context
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


And what is your point? He was clearly meaning a sticky situation!


----------



## GHook93

Article 15 said:


> You have to be fucking moron to think that referring to a black person as a "tar baby" in any context is going to fly.



You do have a point there! He should have been more selective with his words. It would have been like a rep calling say Cantor a penny-pincher!


----------



## Sarah G

Oddball said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's he supposed to be sorry about?
> 
> 
> 
> He supposed to be sorry that thin-skinned race-card-playing liberoidal pussies are offended at the drop of a hat.
Click to expand...


Who would even use that term anymore?  Some old white toothless teabag idiot probably.

Maybe some of them should try stepping into this century.  Damn they're so dumb.


----------



## elvis

Sarah G said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's he supposed to be sorry about?
> 
> 
> 
> He supposed to be sorry that thin-skinned race-card-playing liberoidal pussies are offended at the drop of a hat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who would anyone even use that term anymore?  Some old white toothless teabag idiot probably.
> 
> Maybe some of them should try stepping into this century.  Damn they're so dumb.
Click to expand...

I don't think the Congressman fits that description.  But I don't think he should have said it anyway.


----------



## Ali777

GHook93 said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is just like the lipstick on a pig comment by Obama! He meant nothing by it. PCness douche bags like you make a mountain out of a mole hill! He wasn't being racist, rather he was using a common phrase for a sticky situation! Nothing racist about it! In fact it came about from Br'er Rabbit!
> 
> Tar baby - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Am I not allowed to order ribs and watermelon (two foods I LOVED and love them together), because their associated with black people?
> 
> PCness is out of control!
> 
> 
> 
> i
> 
> This from your own source....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The expression tar baby is also used occasionally as a derogatory term for black people (in the U.S. it refers to African-Americans; in New Zealand it refers to Maori). As a result, some people suggest avoiding the use of the term in any context
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what is your point? He was clearly meaning a sticky situation!
Click to expand...


God, you can't seriously be this dense. What the fuck do you think "avoiding the use of the term in any context" means? It means don't use the term unless you don't care about the derogatory meaning it construes. Your own source blows your entire argument out of the water.


----------



## del

Ali777 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i
> 
> This from your own source....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is your point? He was clearly meaning a sticky situation!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *God, you can't seriously be this dense.* What the fuck do you think "avoiding the use of the term in any context" means? It means don't use the term unless you don't care about the derogatory meaning it construes. Your own source blows your entire argument out of the water.
Click to expand...


you may want to ask yourself the same question


----------



## Zona

Obama Obama Obama.......tar baby
Obama Obama Obama.......spear chucker
Obama Obama Obama.......Coon
Obama Obama Obama.......******

I am pretty sure if you are having a conversation (especially as an elected official) and you say his name and use any of the names I listed above in the same talking point,  ITS NOT A GOOD IDEA.  (At least not out loud, fucking racists.)


----------



## Zona

elvis said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> He supposed to be sorry that thin-skinned race-card-playing liberoidal pussies are offended at the drop of a hat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who would anyone even use that term anymore?  Some old white toothless teabag idiot probably.
> 
> Maybe some of them should try stepping into this century.  Damn they're so dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think the Congressman fits that description.  But I don't think he should have said it anyway.
Click to expand...


He is worse...he can sway laws.


----------



## del

Zona said:


> Obama Obama Obama.......tar baby
> Obama Obama Obama.......spear chucker
> Obama Obama Obama.......Coon
> Obama Obama Obama.......******
> 
> I am pretty sure if you are having a conversation (especially as an elected official) and you say his name and use any of the names I listed above in the same talking point,  ITS NOT A GOOD IDEA.  (At least not out loud, fucking racists.)



you're getting more stupid by the post


----------



## Ali777

del said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what is your point? He was clearly meaning a sticky situation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *God, you can't seriously be this dense.* What the fuck do you think "avoiding the use of the term in any context" means? It means don't use the term unless you don't care about the derogatory meaning it construes. Your own source blows your entire argument out of the water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you may want to ask yourself the same question
Click to expand...


You're the one that can't tell the difference between a statement and a question.


----------



## Ali777

del said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama Obama Obama.......tar baby
> Obama Obama Obama.......spear chucker
> Obama Obama Obama.......Coon
> Obama Obama Obama.......******
> 
> I am pretty sure if you are having a conversation (especially as an elected official) and you say his name and use any of the names I listed above in the same talking point,  ITS NOT A GOOD IDEA.  (At least not out loud, fucking racists.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're getting more stupid by the post
Click to expand...


Are you ever going to actually contribute something to the discussion besides
insulting people?


----------



## California Girl

jillian said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of pussies.
> 
> I weep for America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you find troubling? i'd be far more concerned about the racist pos in office in colorado.
Click to expand...


I'd be far more concerned about people labeling other people as 'racist' just because they disagree with their politics. Race baiting is racism. In that regard, I see a whole hell of a lot of racism in this thread.... but it ain't from the right wing.


----------



## Dr Grump

C'mon CG, it was a poor choice of words....


----------



## elvis

Ali777 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama Obama Obama.......tar baby
> Obama Obama Obama.......spear chucker
> Obama Obama Obama.......Coon
> Obama Obama Obama.......******
> 
> I am pretty sure if you are having a conversation (especially as an elected official) and you say his name and use any of the names I listed above in the same talking point,  ITS NOT A GOOD IDEA.  (At least not out loud, fucking racists.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're getting more stupid by the post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you ever going to actually contribute something to the discussion besides
> insulting people?
Click to expand...


are you ever going to stop being a whiny bitch?


----------



## elvis

California Girl said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nation of pussies.
> 
> I weep for America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you find troubling? i'd be far more concerned about the racist pos in office in colorado.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd be far more concerned about people labeling other people as 'racist' just because they disagree with their politics. Race baiting is racism. In that regard, I see a whole hell of a lot of racism in this thread.... but it ain't from the right wing.
Click to expand...


I'm sure there's racism in this thread from both sides.  but the Congressman shouldn't have used those words.


----------



## Tank

I called my friend a "tar baby" today, he just laughed.


----------



## VanceMack

The article states 'tar baby' is known from the old Uncle Remus stories but has 'more recently been known as a racial slur'.

Does anyone know when this became a racial slur and who decided it was a racial slur?


----------



## California Girl

VanceMack said:


> The article states 'tar baby' is known from the old Uncle Remus stories but has 'more recently been known as a racial slur'.
> 
> Does anyone know when this became a racial slur and who decided it was a racial slur?



It became a racial slur when the left decided it was racist. Never mind that it is not a racial slur, and is a perfectly reasonable analogy in context. 

Fucking left wing and their obsessional need to brand everyone as racists. Pathetic bunch of losers.... I guess if they don't have logic and fact to back them up, the only card left to play is 'race'.


----------



## California Girl

elvis said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you find troubling? i'd be far more concerned about the racist pos in office in colorado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be far more concerned about people labeling other people as 'racist' just because they disagree with their politics. Race baiting is racism. In that regard, I see a whole hell of a lot of racism in this thread.... but it ain't from the right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure there's racism in this thread from both sides.  but the Congressman shouldn't have used those words.
Click to expand...


I really don't see why he shouldn't. Logically, in context, there is nothing race related about it. They are words. Words in themselves are not racist. What makes them racist is the context in which they are used. 

For example.... a lot of my friends call me 'Yank'. They don't mean to be unkind.... it's just a word... meaning 'American'. There have been times when someone has called me a 'Yank', and meant it to be nasty. Then I take offense.... because in the context they use it, it is meant to be an insult. 

Context is vital.


----------



## BDBoop

VanceMack said:


> The article states 'tar baby' is known from the old Uncle Remus stories but has 'more recently been known as a racial slur'.
> 
> Does anyone know when this became a racial slur and who decided it was a racial slur?



/wave What are you doing so far from home?


----------



## California Girl

Sallow said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are terrorist groups out there that never murdered anyone. All they do is destroy property or do damage that doesn't involve killing people.
> 
> US Court: Domestic Terrorism Includes Non-Violence | Presstorm Media
> Animal Liberation Front - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Earth Liberation Front - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and how does that make it OK for the VP to call me a terrorist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he did?
> 
> Nope.
> 
> I don't think it's kosher to call the President a gangster, thug, marxist, liar and a host of other nicities blurted out by Republican politicians either.
> 
> Civility should be the order in politics.
Click to expand...


But it was ok when the President wasn't a Democrat, right?

Fucking hypocrite.


----------



## homeboy

Quite frankly, this congressman is a jackass. Racism is and always will be an issue in this country. Not sure what his actual intent was, but as an educated man, he should have been smarter than that


----------



## Sallow

California Girl said:


> VanceMack said:
> 
> 
> 
> The article states 'tar baby' is known from the old Uncle Remus stories but has 'more recently been known as a racial slur'.
> 
> Does anyone know when this became a racial slur and who decided it was a racial slur?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It became a racial slur when the left decided it was racist. Never mind that it is not a racial slur, and is a perfectly reasonable analogy in context.
> 
> Fucking left wing and their obsessional need to brand everyone as racists. Pathetic bunch of losers.... I guess if they don't have logic and fact to back them up, the only card left to play is 'race'.
Click to expand...


You are a true idiot.

I posted several racial slur databases that clearly has the term in it.

Elvis posted a Saturday Night Live skit with Richard Pryor and Chevy Chase, where, they exchange racist terms..and "Tar Baby" is used.

This has been a racist slur since I can remember..and I can remember back to the 60s.

And still you hold on to this notion that somehow, someway..it's not.

Not only are you an idiot..but you are a loon.


----------



## driveby

The game of pool, especially 8 ball, is more racist than this congressman. How many of you moonbats wanna close down all the pool halls?....


----------



## California Girl

Sallow said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VanceMack said:
> 
> 
> 
> The article states 'tar baby' is known from the old Uncle Remus stories but has 'more recently been known as a racial slur'.
> 
> Does anyone know when this became a racial slur and who decided it was a racial slur?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It became a racial slur when the left decided it was racist. Never mind that it is not a racial slur, and is a perfectly reasonable analogy in context.
> 
> Fucking left wing and their obsessional need to brand everyone as racists. Pathetic bunch of losers.... I guess if they don't have logic and fact to back them up, the only card left to play is 'race'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a true idiot.
> 
> I posted several racial slur databases that clearly has the term in it.
> 
> Elvis posted a Saturday Night Live skit with Richard Pryor and Chevy Chase, where, they exchange racist terms..and "Tar Baby" is used.
> 
> This has been a racist slur since I can remember..and I can remember back to the 60s.
> 
> And still you hold on to this notion that somehow, someway..it's not.
> 
> Not only are you an idiot..but you are a loon.
Click to expand...


Context. Look it up. 

Idiot.


----------



## Sallow

California Girl said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> It became a racial slur when the left decided it was racist. Never mind that it is not a racial slur, and is a perfectly reasonable analogy in context.
> 
> Fucking left wing and their obsessional need to brand everyone as racists. Pathetic bunch of losers.... I guess if they don't have logic and fact to back them up, the only card left to play is 'race'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a true idiot.
> 
> I posted several racial slur databases that clearly has the term in it.
> 
> Elvis posted a Saturday Night Live skit with Richard Pryor and Chevy Chase, where, they exchange racist terms..and "Tar Baby" is used.
> 
> This has been a racist slur since I can remember..and I can remember back to the 60s.
> 
> And still you hold on to this notion that somehow, someway..it's not.
> 
> Not only are you an idiot..but you are a loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Context. Look it up.
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...




Yeah..the Context is..

Racist.


----------



## Sallow

driveby said:


> The game of pool, especially 8 ball, is more racist than this congressman. How many of you moonbats wanna close down all the pool halls?....



Pool has a tar baby?


----------



## Rinata

Statement by Ben Jealous in 2009:

We arent taking issue with the Tea Party itself. What were taking issue with is the perpetual tolerance for racist and, you know, and racist statements by their own folks. And they, you know, they need to just come out and say once and for all that theres no place for bigots or bigotry in our ranks and then back it up.

Did this ever happen?? Did any tea bagger or even an old stuffed shirt Republican ever say anything like this?? I don't think so. 

Am I wrong?? If so, I'd love to know.


----------



## driveby

Sallow said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The game of pool, especially 8 ball, is more racist than this congressman. How many of you moonbats wanna close down all the pool halls?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pool has a tar baby?
Click to expand...


In the game of 8 ball is won when the white ball knocks the black ball completely off the table and into the pocket, that's definitely more racist than this current witch hunt you clowns are on......


----------



## Sallow

driveby said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> driveby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The game of pool, especially 8 ball, is more racist than this congressman. How many of you moonbats wanna close down all the pool halls?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pool has a tar baby?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the game of 8 ball is won when the white ball knocks the black ball completely off the table and into the pocket, that's definitely more racist than this current witch hunt you clowns are on......
Click to expand...


Do you have to say:

"Tar Baby in the corner pocket" before the shot?


----------



## elvis

Sallow said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pool has a tar baby?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the game of 8 ball is won when the white ball knocks the black ball completely off the table and into the pocket, that's definitely more racist than this current witch hunt you clowns are on......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have to say:
> 
> "Tar Baby in the corner pocket" before the shot?
Click to expand...


no.  but if the white one goes in when shooting at the 8 ball you lose.


----------



## driveby

Sallow said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pool has a tar baby?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the game of 8 ball is won when the white ball knocks the black ball completely off the table and into the pocket, that's definitely more racist than this current witch hunt you clowns are on......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have to say:
> 
> "Tar Baby in the corner pocket" before the shot?
Click to expand...


You can, but you'd lose in the same manner you're losing this debate, because you don't understand context......


----------



## California Girl

Sallow said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a true idiot.
> 
> I posted several racial slur databases that clearly has the term in it.
> 
> Elvis posted a Saturday Night Live skit with Richard Pryor and Chevy Chase, where, they exchange racist terms..and "Tar Baby" is used.
> 
> This has been a racist slur since I can remember..and I can remember back to the 60s.
> 
> And still you hold on to this notion that somehow, someway..it's not.
> 
> Not only are you an idiot..but you are a loon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Context. Look it up.
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah..the Context is..
> 
> Racist.
Click to expand...


No. It was not. 

Moron.

If he had called Obama a tar baby, I would agree with you. But that is not what he said, and this is race baiting. Race baiting is as abhorrent as racism. It is, in fact, racism... in that it is using race as a weapon against another person. 

Anyone with an average intellect can quite easily see the difference. 

You people (and by 'you people' I mean anyone who claims the phrase 'tar baby' is racist) is a fucking fool.


----------



## California Girl

driveby said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> driveby said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the game of 8 ball is won when the white ball knocks the black ball completely off the table and into the pocket, that's definitely more racist than this current witch hunt you clowns are on......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have to say:
> 
> "Tar Baby in the corner pocket" before the shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can, but you'd lose in the same manner you're losing this debate, because you don't understand context......
Click to expand...


For the idoits in the thread. Driveby is black. I am white. If I say to Driveby 'you're a tar baby', I can legitimately be accused of racism. If I say to Driveby 'your post is gonna be a tar baby in future', that is not. It means that he will be judged by his words or his actions. 

How the fuck can anyone not see this? 

Seriously.

Far too much stupid in America these days.


----------



## driveby

California Girl said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have to say:
> 
> "Tar Baby in the corner pocket" before the shot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can, but you'd lose in the same manner you're losing this debate, because you don't understand context......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the idoits in the thread. Driveby is black. I am white. If I say to Driveby 'you're a tar baby', I can legitimately be accused of racism. If I say to Driveby 'your post is gonna be a tar baby in future', that is not. It means that he will be judged by his words or his actions.
> 
> How the fuck can anyone not see this?
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> Far too much stupid in America these days.
Click to expand...


I take no offense to the congressmans statement because:

1) I understand the meaning of the word "context".

2) I'm not a race baiting moonbat looking to score cheap political points.

The liberals in this thread, not so much......


----------



## California Girl

driveby said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> driveby said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can, but you'd lose in the same manner you're losing this debate, because you don't understand context......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the idoits in the thread. Driveby is black. I am white. If I say to Driveby 'you're a tar baby', I can legitimately be accused of racism. If I say to Driveby 'your post is gonna be a tar baby in future', that is not. It means that he will be judged by his words or his actions.
> 
> How the fuck can anyone not see this?
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> Far too much stupid in America these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take no offense to the congressmans statement because:
> 
> 1) I understand the meaning of the word "context".
> 
> 2) I'm not a race baiting moonbat looking to score cheap political points.
> 
> The liberals in this thread, not so much......
Click to expand...


What I find scary is that it isn't just the left.... some of 'em are actually normally very rational posters.


----------



## California Girl

Rinata said:


> Statement by Ben Jealous in 2009:
> 
> We arent taking issue with the Tea Party itself. What were taking issue with is the perpetual tolerance for racist and, you know, and racist statements by their own folks. And they, you know, they need to just come out and say once and for all that theres no place for bigots or bigotry in our ranks and then back it up.
> 
> Did this ever happen?? Did any tea bagger or even an old stuffed shirt Republican ever say anything like this?? I don't think so.
> 
> Am I wrong?? If so, I'd love to know.



There are bigots in the Democrat Party.... it's excused as a 'big tent'. So you can fuck off holding other people to a different standard. 

When the Democrats have no bigots in their midst, then - and only then - can they bitch about others.

Idiot.


----------



## California Girl

Sallow said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pool has a tar baby?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the game of 8 ball is won when the white ball knocks the black ball completely off the table and into the pocket, that's definitely more racist than this current witch hunt you clowns are on......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have to say:
> 
> "Tar Baby in the corner pocket" before the shot?
Click to expand...


Why don't you call me a racist in public - on the board - instead of in private? "





> Tar Baby is racist. Much like yourself.


" Fortunately, you lost any credibility long ago. 


You are nothing more than a race baiting bullshit artist.... and you're not a very talented artist. Asshole.


----------



## Rinata

California Girl said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statement by Ben Jealous in 2009:
> 
> We arent taking issue with the Tea Party itself. What were taking issue with is the perpetual tolerance for racist and, you know, and racist statements by their own folks. And they, you know, they need to just come out and say once and for all that theres no place for bigots or bigotry in our ranks and then back it up.
> 
> Did this ever happen?? Did any tea bagger or even an old stuffed shirt Republican ever say anything like this?? I don't think so.
> 
> Am I wrong?? If so, I'd love to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are bigots in the Democrat Party.... it's excused as a 'big tent'. So you can fuck off holding other people to a different standard.
> 
> When the Democrats have no bigots in their midst, then - and only then - can they bitch about others.
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...


Where do I hold anyone to a different standard?? Also, look at what I asked and then look how you responded. As usual, you did not answer the question. All you did was avoid the question, state the obvious, and tell a lie. So you can fuck off, how's that???


----------



## manifold

del said:


> it's only a racist term in the minds of racists.



And then some.


----------



## California Girl

Rinata said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statement by Ben Jealous in 2009:
> 
> We arent taking issue with the Tea Party itself. What were taking issue with is the perpetual tolerance for racist and, you know, and racist statements by their own folks. And they, you know, they need to just come out and say once and for all that theres no place for bigots or bigotry in our ranks and then back it up.
> 
> Did this ever happen?? Did any tea bagger or even an old stuffed shirt Republican ever say anything like this?? I don't think so.
> 
> Am I wrong?? If so, I'd love to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are bigots in the Democrat Party.... it's excused as a 'big tent'. So you can fuck off holding other people to a different standard.
> 
> When the Democrats have no bigots in their midst, then - and only then - can they bitch about others.
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do I hold anyone to a different standard?? Also, look at what I asked and then look how you responded. As usual, you did not answer the question. All you did was avoid the question, state the obvious, and tell a lie. So you can fuck off, how's that???
Click to expand...


You're a pig ignorant, lying, fat assed bitch.


----------



## California Girl

To review.... this is what he said:



> &#8220;Even if some people say, &#8216;Well, the Republicans should have done this or they should have done that,&#8217; they will hold the president responsible. Now, I don&#8217;t even want to have to be associated with him. It&#8217;s like touching a tar baby and you get it, you&#8217;re stuck, and you&#8217;re a part of the problem now and you can&#8217;t get away.&#8221;



Now, to review the origins of the phrase 'tar baby'. It originates from the 19th-century Uncle Remus stories. In one particular story, B'rer Fox makes a doll out of a lump of tar and uses it to trap B'rer Rabbit. B'rer Rabbit gets more and more stuck the more he hits and kicks the tar baby.

Anyone with an IQ over room temperature can easily understand the context. So, can someone please clearly and logically explain how the fuck that comment is racist.


----------



## manifold

California Girl said:


> To review.... this is what he said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if some people say, Well, the Republicans should have done this or they should have done that, they will hold the president responsible. Now, I dont even want to have to be associated with him. Its like touching a tar baby and you get it, youre stuck, and youre a part of the problem now and you cant get away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, to review the origins of the phrase 'tar baby'. It originates from the 19th-century Uncle Remus stories. In one particular story, B'rer Fox makes a doll out of a lump of tar and uses it to trap B'rer Rabbit. B'rer Rabbit gets more and more stuck the more he hits and kicks the tar baby.
> 
> Anyone with an IQ over room temperature can easily understand the context. So, can someone please clearly and logically explain how the fuck that comment is racist.
Click to expand...


It's only racist if he intended it to be a racial slur.  Only he knows for sure.

But he did apologize.


----------



## WillowTree

California Girl said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are bigots in the Democrat Party.... it's excused as a 'big tent'. So you can fuck off holding other people to a different standard.
> 
> When the Democrats have no bigots in their midst, then - and only then - can they bitch about others.
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do I hold anyone to a different standard?? Also, look at what I asked and then look how you responded. As usual, you did not answer the question. All you did was avoid the question, state the obvious, and tell a lie. So you can fuck off, how's that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a pig ignorant, lying, fat assed bitch.
Click to expand...


----------



## WillowTree

California Girl said:


> To review.... this is what he said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if some people say, Well, the Republicans should have done this or they should have done that, they will hold the president responsible. Now, I dont even want to have to be associated with him. Its like touching a tar baby and you get it, youre stuck, and youre a part of the problem now and you cant get away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, to review the origins of the phrase 'tar baby'. It originates from the 19th-century Uncle Remus stories. In one particular story, B'rer Fox makes a doll out of a lump of tar and uses it to trap B'rer Rabbit. B'rer Rabbit gets more and more stuck the more he hits and kicks the tar baby.
> 
> Anyone with an IQ over room temperature can easily understand the context. So, can someone please clearly and logically explain how the fuck that comment is racist.
Click to expand...


No, they cannot.


----------



## California Girl

manifold said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> To review.... this is what he said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if some people say, Well, the Republicans should have done this or they should have done that, they will hold the president responsible. Now, I dont even want to have to be associated with him. Its like touching a tar baby and you get it, youre stuck, and youre a part of the problem now and you cant get away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, to review the origins of the phrase 'tar baby'. It originates from the 19th-century Uncle Remus stories. In one particular story, B'rer Fox makes a doll out of a lump of tar and uses it to trap B'rer Rabbit. B'rer Rabbit gets more and more stuck the more he hits and kicks the tar baby.
> 
> Anyone with an IQ over room temperature can easily understand the context. So, can someone please clearly and logically explain how the fuck that comment is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's only racist if he intended it to be a racial slur.  Only he knows for sure.
> 
> But he did apologize.
Click to expand...


I honestly just do not see how it could be perceived as racist. I wish I did, because I like to at least understand the argument, even if I don't agree with it. I just do not get it. And I am not a stupid person.


----------



## manifold

California Girl said:


> I honestly just do not see how it could be perceived as racist. I wish I did, because I like to at least understand the argument, even if I don't agree with it. I just do not get it. And I am not a stupid person.



Perhaps you've simply led a sheltered life.  For as long as I can remember the term has been considered just as much a racist slur against blacks as is ******, porch monkey, jungle bunny, or spear chucker.  I'm willing to give him the benefit of the doubt in this case, but it's far from unfathomable (or unreasonable) that many people took it to be a racial slur.


----------



## California Girl

manifold said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly just do not see how it could be perceived as racist. I wish I did, because I like to at least understand the argument, even if I don't agree with it. I just do not get it. And I am not a stupid person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you've simply led a sheltered life.  For as long as I can remember the term has been considered just as much a racist slur against blacks as is ******, porch monkey, jungle bunny, or spear chucker.  I'm willing to give him the benefit of the doubt in this case, but it's far from unfathomable (or unreasonable) that many people took it to be a racial slur.
Click to expand...


I don't think my life's been sheltered. I have black family so it's not like I don't have any exposure to blacks. There is a huge difference between 'tar baby' and the other terms you use as examples. In that, tar baby has a legitimate, non-racial origin. Terms such as 'jungle bunny', 'porch monkey' 'n*gger' or 'spear chucker' have no other meaning but to insult based on race. But a tar baby is a fictional creation, about the stickiness of tar, and not in any way racial. If it is used as an insult, sure, absolutely, that is racist.... and I would happily label someone who used it in that way as a racist. But the fact is, in the context used, it was not racist. 

So, this is just yet more race baiting by the left. And, personally, I find that as abhorrent as racism. Like with Sallow calling me a racist  - he knows that is not true. So why do it? For point scoring.... and using race to score points is, in itself, racist.


----------



## WillowTree

manifold said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly just do not see how it could be perceived as racist. I wish I did, because I like to at least understand the argument, even if I don't agree with it. I just do not get it. And I am not a stupid person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you've simply led a sheltered life.  For as long as I can remember the term has been considered just as much a racist slur against blacks as is ******, porch monkey, jungle bunny, or spear chucker.  I'm willing to give him the benefit of the doubt in this case, but it's far from unfathomable (or unreasonable) that many people took it to be a racial slur.
Click to expand...


then you must tell us why "tar baby" is racist! there must be a reason.


----------



## manifold

California Girl said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly just do not see how it could be perceived as racist. I wish I did, because I like to at least understand the argument, even if I don't agree with it. I just do not get it. And I am not a stupid person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you've simply led a sheltered life.  For as long as I can remember the term has been considered just as much a racist slur against blacks as is ******, porch monkey, jungle bunny, or spear chucker.  I'm willing to give him the benefit of the doubt in this case, but it's far from unfathomable (or unreasonable) that many people took it to be a racial slur.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think my life's been sheltered. I have black family so it's not like I don't have any exposure to blacks. There is a huge difference between 'tar baby' and the other terms you use as examples. In that, tar baby has a legitimate, non-racial origin. Terms such as 'jungle bunny', 'porch monkey' 'n*gger' or 'spear chucker' have no other meaning but to insult based on race. But a tar baby is a fictional creation, about the stickiness of tar, and not in any way racial. If it is used as an insult, sure, absolutely, that is racist.... and I would happily label someone who used it in that way as a racist. But the fact is, in the context used, it was not racist.
> 
> So, this is just yet more race baiting by the left. And, personally, I find that as abhorrent as racism. Like with Sallow calling me a racist  - he knows that is not true. So why do it? For point scoring.... and using race to score points is, in itself, racist.
Click to expand...


The term gets used as a racial slur regardless of your protestations to the contrary.

Fact, not opinion.


----------



## California Girl

manifold said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you've simply led a sheltered life.  For as long as I can remember the term has been considered just as much a racist slur against blacks as is ******, porch monkey, jungle bunny, or spear chucker.  I'm willing to give him the benefit of the doubt in this case, but it's far from unfathomable (or unreasonable) that many people took it to be a racial slur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think my life's been sheltered. I have black family so it's not like I don't have any exposure to blacks. There is a huge difference between 'tar baby' and the other terms you use as examples. In that, tar baby has a legitimate, non-racial origin. Terms such as 'jungle bunny', 'porch monkey' 'n*gger' or 'spear chucker' have no other meaning but to insult based on race. But a tar baby is a fictional creation, about the stickiness of tar, and not in any way racial. If it is used as an insult, sure, absolutely, that is racist.... and I would happily label someone who used it in that way as a racist. But the fact is, in the context used, it was not racist.
> 
> So, this is just yet more race baiting by the left. And, personally, I find that as abhorrent as racism. Like with Sallow calling me a racist  - he knows that is not true. So why do it? For point scoring.... and using race to score points is, in itself, racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The term gets used as a racial slur regardless of your protestations to the contrary.
> 
> Fact, not opinion.
Click to expand...


I haven't said that it cannot be racist. Just that, in the context used, it was not racist. 

Fact, not opinion.


----------



## manifold

California Girl said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think my life's been sheltered. I have black family so it's not like I don't have any exposure to blacks. There is a huge difference between 'tar baby' and the other terms you use as examples. In that, tar baby has a legitimate, non-racial origin. Terms such as 'jungle bunny', 'porch monkey' 'n*gger' or 'spear chucker' have no other meaning but to insult based on race. But a tar baby is a fictional creation, about the stickiness of tar, and not in any way racial. If it is used as an insult, sure, absolutely, that is racist.... and I would happily label someone who used it in that way as a racist. But the fact is, in the context used, it was not racist.
> 
> So, this is just yet more race baiting by the left. And, personally, I find that as abhorrent as racism. Like with Sallow calling me a racist  - he knows that is not true. So why do it? For point scoring.... and using race to score points is, in itself, racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The term gets used as a racial slur regardless of your protestations to the contrary.
> 
> Fact, not opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't said that it cannot be racist. Just that, in the context used, it was not racist.
> 
> Fact, not opinion.
Click to expand...


In the context it was used, it's not clear at all how it was intended.  However, like I said, I'm willing to give him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Ali777

California Girl said:


> To review.... this is what he said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8220;Even if some people say, &#8216;Well, the Republicans should have done this or they should have done that,&#8217; they will hold the president responsible. Now, I don&#8217;t even want to have to be associated with him. It&#8217;s like touching a tar baby and you get it, you&#8217;re stuck, and you&#8217;re a part of the problem now and you can&#8217;t get away.&#8221;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, to review the origins of the phrase 'tar baby'. It originates from the 19th-century Uncle Remus stories. In one particular story, B'rer Fox makes a doll out of a lump of tar and uses it to trap B'rer Rabbit. B'rer Rabbit gets more and more stuck the more he hits and kicks the tar baby.
> 
> Anyone with an IQ over room temperature can easily understand the context. So, can someone please clearly and logically explain how the fuck that comment is racist.
Click to expand...


It's been explained enough. If you want to be viewed as racist, go right ahead and use it.
If not, don't. A fucking first grader can understand that. Oh and BTW, the "N" word began as a word that wasn't racist either. Feel free to use that term too, because it wasn't considered racist once. Etymology of a word , or phrase, has a lot more to do with the modern usage than just one story OR WHERE IT ORIGINATED. You come off like some KKK member trying to justify being racist with the bible.


----------



## Ali777

manifold said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly just do not see how it could be perceived as racist. I wish I did, because I like to at least understand the argument, even if I don't agree with it. I just do not get it. And I am not a stupid person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you've simply led a sheltered life.  For as long as I can remember the term has been considered just as much a racist slur against blacks as is ******, porch monkey, jungle bunny, or spear chucker.  I'm willing to give him the benefit of the doubt in this case, but it's far from unfathomable (or unreasonable) that many people took it to be a racial slur.
Click to expand...


Using the "N" word in any context is just as racist. Just saying. She had the good taste to edit it, so as not to be so offensive. You've been using it in this and other forums without doing so. That's not cool.


----------



## manifold

******.

Just sayin...


----------



## RadiomanATL

manifold said:


> ******.
> 
> Just sayin...



I've always gotten a chuckle out of the word "jigaboo".


----------



## Sallow

RadiomanATL said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ******.
> 
> Just sayin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always gotten a chuckle out of the word "jigaboo".
Click to expand...


What about "Chickenbutt"..

That always gets a chuckle out of me..

Something about chickens and butts.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Sallow said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ******.
> 
> Just sayin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always gotten a chuckle out of the word "jigaboo".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about "Chickenbutt"..
> 
> That always gets a chuckle out of me..
> 
> Something about chickens and butts.
Click to expand...


I like wop too.


----------



## Sallow

RadiomanATL said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always gotten a chuckle out of the word "jigaboo".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about "Chickenbutt"..
> 
> That always gets a chuckle out of me..
> 
> Something about chickens and butts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like wop too.
Click to expand...


What's an italian helicopter sound like?

Wop..wop..wop..wop..genie..genie..genie..


----------



## Ali777

I don't use racial slurs. Or try not to. I'm not perfect. I think that one persons humor may cause others, mostly kids in school, to be targeted and bullied. I think we as adults should set an example.

All those that disagree can kiss my black ass.

Oooops. That just slipped out.


----------



## Zander

Is the word boogyman racist too?


----------



## Ali777

Sallow said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about "Chickenbutt"..
> 
> That always gets a chuckle out of me..
> 
> Something about chickens and butts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like wop too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's an italian helicopter sound like?
> 
> Wop..wop..wop..wop..genie..genie..genie..
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dT5iH024eg]&#x202a;Richard Pryor-The Man-Part 2&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

classic.


----------



## Ali777

manifold said:


> ******.
> 
> Just sayin...



Feel better?


----------



## Zander

Ali777 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like wop too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's an italian helicopter sound like?
> 
> Wop..wop..wop..wop..genie..genie..genie..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> classic.
Click to expand...


Racist


----------



## Divine Wind

Zander said:


> Is the word boogyman racist too?



Only if the person using the word is white and male.  Everyone else gets a pass because they've all been oppressed by white males at one point or another.  Oh, and if the person saying it is a Republican, then it counts double points against them.


----------



## California Girl

manifold said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> The term gets used as a racial slur regardless of your protestations to the contrary.
> 
> Fact, not opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't said that it cannot be racist. Just that, in the context used, it was not racist.
> 
> Fact, not opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the context it was used, it's not clear at all how it was intended.  However, like I said, I'm willing to give him the benefit of the doubt.
Click to expand...


It's clear to anyone with a reasonable intellect. It was used in the original context - that of the stickiness of tar, not the color of tar. Supporting Obama's policies will stick to those who do.... and, come election time, it's gonna still be sticking to them. Not rocket science. 

As I said, I despise racism, and I also despise race baiting.


----------



## BDBoop

Ali777 said:


> I don't use racial slurs. Or try not to. I'm not perfect. I think that one persons humor may cause others, mostly kids in school, to be targeted and bullied. I think we as adults should set an example.
> 
> All those that disagree can kiss my black ass.
> 
> Oooops. That just slipped out.



Your black ass just slipped out? Have you considered suspenders?


----------



## California Girl

Ali777 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> To review.... this is what he said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if some people say, Well, the Republicans should have done this or they should have done that, they will hold the president responsible. Now, I dont even want to have to be associated with him. Its like touching a tar baby and you get it, youre stuck, and youre a part of the problem now and you cant get away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, to review the origins of the phrase 'tar baby'. It originates from the 19th-century Uncle Remus stories. In one particular story, B'rer Fox makes a doll out of a lump of tar and uses it to trap B'rer Rabbit. B'rer Rabbit gets more and more stuck the more he hits and kicks the tar baby.
> 
> Anyone with an IQ over room temperature can easily understand the context. So, can someone please clearly and logically explain how the fuck that comment is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's been explained enough. If you want to be viewed as racist, go right ahead and use it.
> If not, don't. A fucking first grader can understand that. Oh and BTW, the "N" word began as a word that wasn't racist either. Feel free to use that term too, because it wasn't considered racist once. Etymology of a word , or phrase, has a lot more to do with the modern usage than just one story OR WHERE IT ORIGINATED. You come off like some KKK member trying to justify being racist with the bible.
Click to expand...


You come off like a fucking idiot. 

The 'n' word has, historically, been used as demeaning to blacks. I can understand that. Hence I do not use the word. 

'Tar baby' is not racist. The 'racist' element has been created by those seeking to manipulate stupid people. I am not a stupid person so it's not that easy to manipulate me. 

Oh, and BTW, I'm still waiting for some explanation of how the fuck it is racist in the context it was used in. 

Faux outrage and pretend racism is sickening.... and, worse, it is dangerous. It mocks those who suffer from real, actual racism, and makes it far harder to spot real racism. Personally, I find that quite annoying. You may as well just come out and claim that everyone who disagrees with Obama is a racist.


----------



## California Girl

BDBoop said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't use racial slurs. Or try not to. I'm not perfect. I think that one persons humor may cause others, mostly kids in school, to be targeted and bullied. I think we as adults should set an example.
> 
> All those that disagree can kiss my black ass.
> 
> Oooops. That just slipped out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your black ass just slipped out? Have you considered suspenders?
Click to expand...


She should worry more about her stupidity showing. Got suspenders to cover that up?


----------



## Ali777

California Girl said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> To review.... this is what he said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, to review the origins of the phrase 'tar baby'. It originates from the 19th-century Uncle Remus stories. In one particular story, B'rer Fox makes a doll out of a lump of tar and uses it to trap B'rer Rabbit. B'rer Rabbit gets more and more stuck the more he hits and kicks the tar baby.
> 
> Anyone with an IQ over room temperature can easily understand the context. So, can someone please clearly and logically explain how the fuck that comment is racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been explained enough. If you want to be viewed as racist, go right ahead and use it.
> If not, don't. A fucking first grader can understand that. Oh and BTW, the "N" word began as a word that wasn't racist either. Feel free to use that term too, because it wasn't considered racist once. Etymology of a word , or phrase, has a lot more to do with the modern usage than just one story OR WHERE IT ORIGINATED. You come off like some KKK member trying to justify being racist with the bible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You come off like a fucking idiot.
> 
> The 'n' word has, historically, been used as demeaning to blacks. I can understand that. Hence I do not use the word.
> 
> 'Tar baby' is not racist. The 'racist' element has been created by those seeking to manipulate stupid people. I am not a stupid person so it's not that easy to manipulate me.
> 
> Oh, and BTW, I'm still waiting for some explanation of how the fuck it is racist in the context it was used in.
> 
> Faux outrage and pretend racism is sickening.... and, worse, it is dangerous. It mocks those who suffer from real, actual racism, and makes it far harder to spot real racism. Personally, I find that quite annoying. You may as well just come out and claim that everyone who disagrees with Obama is a racist.
Click to expand...


If my explanations are idiotic, it's only because I'm responding to your arguments in kind.
You claimed, "now, let's look at where the term 'tar baby' originated". I responded by trying to inform you that the "N" WORD has the same non-racist origins. However, since then, both word have been hijacked by racist, who have attached racist connotations to their usage. As a result, anyone who uses EITHER TERMS are viewed a racist. Words and phrases have a history, termed etymology. I really don't know any other way to explain it to you. I will only tell you that in the black community "tar baby" is right up there having the same offensiveness as the "N" word. 

YOU DON'T GET TO DECIDE WHAT'S OFFENSIVE TO BLACKS. 
THAT'S YOU'RE FUCKING PROBLEM.

YOU THINK IN TERMS OF  A WHITE PRIVILEGES MENTALITY THAT STILL THINKS YOU GET TO TELL BLACKS WHAT THEY FIND OFFENSIVE, IN A COMMUNITY, YOU DON'T BELONG TO.

DON'T LECTURE ME ABOUT WHAT'S DANGEROUS. I'M BLACK. I KNOW WHAT IS CONSIDERED OFFENSIVE IN THE THAT COMMUNITY, BECAUSE I BELONG TO IT.

GET A FUCKING CLUE.
MY GOD, WHAT'S YOUR PROBLEM?


----------



## Ali777

California Girl said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't use racial slurs. Or try not to. I'm not perfect. I think that one persons humor may cause others, mostly kids in school, to be targeted and bullied. I think we as adults should set an example.
> 
> All those that disagree can kiss my black ass.
> 
> Oooops. That just slipped out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your black ass just slipped out? Have you considered suspenders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She should worry more about her stupidity showing. Got suspenders to cover that up?
Click to expand...


You should worry more about your own stupidity, Miss " I get to tell blacks what they should find offensive".

She is a he btw.

Stupid fuck.


----------



## California Girl

Ali777 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been explained enough. If you want to be viewed as racist, go right ahead and use it.
> If not, don't. A fucking first grader can understand that. Oh and BTW, the "N" word began as a word that wasn't racist either. Feel free to use that term too, because it wasn't considered racist once. Etymology of a word , or phrase, has a lot more to do with the modern usage than just one story OR WHERE IT ORIGINATED. You come off like some KKK member trying to justify being racist with the bible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You come off like a fucking idiot.
> 
> The 'n' word has, historically, been used as demeaning to blacks. I can understand that. Hence I do not use the word.
> 
> 'Tar baby' is not racist. The 'racist' element has been created by those seeking to manipulate stupid people. I am not a stupid person so it's not that easy to manipulate me.
> 
> Oh, and BTW, I'm still waiting for some explanation of how the fuck it is racist in the context it was used in.
> 
> Faux outrage and pretend racism is sickening.... and, worse, it is dangerous. It mocks those who suffer from real, actual racism, and makes it far harder to spot real racism. Personally, I find that quite annoying. You may as well just come out and claim that everyone who disagrees with Obama is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If my explanations are idiotic, it's only because I'm responding to your arguments in kind.
> You claimed, "now, let's look at where the term 'tar baby' originated". I responded by trying to inform you that the "N" has the same non-racist origins. However, since then, both word have been hijacked by racist, who have attached racist connotations to their usage. As a result, anyone who uses EITHER TERMS are viewed a racist. Words and phrases have a history, termed etymology. I really don't know any other way to explain it to you. I will only tell you that in the black community "tar baby" is right up there having the same offensiveness as the "N" word.
> 
> YOU DON'T GET TO DECIDE WHAT'S OFFENSIVE TO BLACKS.
> THAT'S YOU FUCKING PROBLEM.
> 
> YOU THINK IN TERMS OF  A WHITE PRIVILEGES MENTALITY THAT STILL THINKS YOU GET TO TELL BLACKS WHAT THEY FIND OFFENSIVE, BECAUSE YOU'RE WHITE.
> 
> DON'T LECTURE ME ABOUT WHAT'S DANGEROUS. I'M BLACK. I KNOW WHAT IS CONSIDERED OFFENSIVE IN THE THAT COMMUNITY, BECAUSE I BELONG TO IT.
> 
> GET A FUCKING CLUE.
> MY GOD, WHAT'S YOUR PROBLEM?
Click to expand...


My problem, oh hysterical one, is that no one gets to decide what is offensive to any individual. You don't speak for 'blacks' any more than anyone else. I could not give a shit what color your skin is. Being black is no more or no less than being blond, or blue eyed, or a redhead. You're not a 'community', you're an individual. 'Community' is a political tool used by those who are arrogant enough to think they can speak for others. You can stick your 'community' where the sun don't shine. 

And your need to capitalize your post shows a lack of self control. I dislike hysteria. I find it clouds one's judgement and ability to think logically. 

'Tar baby' is not racist unless it is used in a racist way. 

My problem is idiots who use racism as a political tool. I find that equally as offensive as real racism. Actually, in some respects, it is worse than real racism.... because people like you make it harder to see the real racists. If you cared about this mythical 'black community', you would not use racism as a weapon.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Ali777 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been explained enough. If you want to be viewed as racist, go right ahead and use it.
> If not, don't. A fucking first grader can understand that. Oh and BTW, the "N" word began as a word that wasn't racist either. Feel free to use that term too, because it wasn't considered racist once. Etymology of a word , or phrase, has a lot more to do with the modern usage than just one story OR WHERE IT ORIGINATED. You come off like some KKK member trying to justify being racist with the bible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You come off like a fucking idiot.
> 
> The 'n' word has, historically, been used as demeaning to blacks. I can understand that. Hence I do not use the word.
> 
> 'Tar baby' is not racist. The 'racist' element has been created by those seeking to manipulate stupid people. I am not a stupid person so it's not that easy to manipulate me.
> 
> Oh, and BTW, I'm still waiting for some explanation of how the fuck it is racist in the context it was used in.
> 
> Faux outrage and pretend racism is sickening.... and, worse, it is dangerous. It mocks those who suffer from real, actual racism, and makes it far harder to spot real racism. Personally, I find that quite annoying. You may as well just come out and claim that everyone who disagrees with Obama is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If my explanations are idiotic, it's only because I'm responding to your arguments in kind.
> You claimed, "now, let's look at where the term 'tar baby' originated". I responded by trying to inform you that the "N" WORD has the same non-racist origins. However, since then, both word have been hijacked by racist, who have attached racist connotations to their usage. As a result, anyone who uses EITHER TERMS are viewed a racist. Words and phrases have a history, termed etymology. I really don't know any other way to explain it to you. I will only tell you that in the black community "tar baby" is right up there having the same offensiveness as the "N" word.
> 
> YOU DON'T GET TO DECIDE WHAT'S OFFENSIVE TO BLACKS.
> THAT'S YOU'RE FUCKING PROBLEM.
> 
> YOU THINK IN TERMS OF  A WHITE PRIVILEGES MENTALITY THAT STILL THINKS YOU GET TO TELL BLACKS WHAT THEY FIND OFFENSIVE, IN A COMMUNITY, YOU DON'T BELONG TO.
> 
> DON'T LECTURE ME ABOUT WHAT'S DANGEROUS. I'M BLACK. I KNOW WHAT IS CONSIDERED OFFENSIVE IN THE THAT COMMUNITY, BECAUSE I BELONG TO IT.
> 
> GET A FUCKING CLUE.
> MY GOD, WHAT'S YOUR PROBLEM?
Click to expand...


----------



## Ali777

California Girl said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You come off like a fucking idiot.
> 
> The 'n' word has, historically, been used as demeaning to blacks. I can understand that. Hence I do not use the word.
> 
> 'Tar baby' is not racist. The 'racist' element has been created by those seeking to manipulate stupid people. I am not a stupid person so it's not that easy to manipulate me.
> 
> Oh, and BTW, I'm still waiting for some explanation of how the fuck it is racist in the context it was used in.
> 
> Faux outrage and pretend racism is sickening.... and, worse, it is dangerous. It mocks those who suffer from real, actual racism, and makes it far harder to spot real racism. Personally, I find that quite annoying. You may as well just come out and claim that everyone who disagrees with Obama is a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If my explanations are idiotic, it's only because I'm responding to your arguments in kind.
> You claimed, "now, let's look at where the term 'tar baby' originated". I responded by trying to inform you that the "N" has the same non-racist origins. However, since then, both word have been hijacked by racist, who have attached racist connotations to their usage. As a result, anyone who uses EITHER TERMS are viewed a racist. Words and phrases have a history, termed etymology. I really don't know any other way to explain it to you. I will only tell you that in the black community "tar baby" is right up there having the same offensiveness as the "N" word.
> 
> YOU DON'T GET TO DECIDE WHAT'S OFFENSIVE TO BLACKS.
> THAT'S YOU FUCKING PROBLEM.
> 
> YOU THINK IN TERMS OF  A WHITE PRIVILEGES MENTALITY THAT STILL THINKS YOU GET TO TELL BLACKS WHAT THEY FIND OFFENSIVE, BECAUSE YOU'RE WHITE.
> 
> DON'T LECTURE ME ABOUT WHAT'S DANGEROUS. I'M BLACK. I KNOW WHAT IS CONSIDERED OFFENSIVE IN THE THAT COMMUNITY, BECAUSE I BELONG TO IT.
> 
> GET A FUCKING CLUE.
> MY GOD, WHAT'S YOUR PROBLEM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My problem, oh hysterical one, is that no one gets to decide what is offensive to any individual. You don't speak for 'blacks' any more than anyone else. I could not give a shit what color your skin is. Being black is no more or no less than being blond, or blue eyed, or a redhead. You're not a 'community', you're an individual. 'Community' is a political tool used by those who are arrogant enough to think they can speak for others. You can stick your 'community' where the sun don't shine.
> 
> And your need to capitalize your post shows a lack of self control. I dislike hysteria. I find it clouds one's judgement and ability to think logically.
> 
> 'Tar baby' is not racist unless it is used in a racist way.
> 
> My problem is idiots who use racism as a political tool. I find that equally as offensive as real racism. Actually, in some respects, it is worse than real racism.... because people like you make it harder to see the real racists. If you cared about this mythical 'black community', you would not use racism as a weapon.
Click to expand...


Ok, fine. 
If you want to play this game.

Please source one black person that doesn't think "tar baby" is a racist term.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Ali777 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my explanations are idiotic, it's only because I'm responding to your arguments in kind.
> You claimed, "now, let's look at where the term 'tar baby' originated". I responded by trying to inform you that the "N" has the same non-racist origins. However, since then, both word have been hijacked by racist, who have attached racist connotations to their usage. As a result, anyone who uses EITHER TERMS are viewed a racist. Words and phrases have a history, termed etymology. I really don't know any other way to explain it to you. I will only tell you that in the black community "tar baby" is right up there having the same offensiveness as the "N" word.
> 
> YOU DON'T GET TO DECIDE WHAT'S OFFENSIVE TO BLACKS.
> THAT'S YOU FUCKING PROBLEM.
> 
> YOU THINK IN TERMS OF  A WHITE PRIVILEGES MENTALITY THAT STILL THINKS YOU GET TO TELL BLACKS WHAT THEY FIND OFFENSIVE, BECAUSE YOU'RE WHITE.
> 
> DON'T LECTURE ME ABOUT WHAT'S DANGEROUS. I'M BLACK. I KNOW WHAT IS CONSIDERED OFFENSIVE IN THE THAT COMMUNITY, BECAUSE I BELONG TO IT.
> 
> GET A FUCKING CLUE.
> MY GOD, WHAT'S YOUR PROBLEM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My problem, oh hysterical one, is that no one gets to decide what is offensive to any individual. You don't speak for 'blacks' any more than anyone else. I could not give a shit what color your skin is. Being black is no more or no less than being blond, or blue eyed, or a redhead. You're not a 'community', you're an individual. 'Community' is a political tool used by those who are arrogant enough to think they can speak for others. You can stick your 'community' where the sun don't shine.
> 
> And your need to capitalize your post shows a lack of self control. I dislike hysteria. I find it clouds one's judgement and ability to think logically.
> 
> 'Tar baby' is not racist unless it is used in a racist way.
> 
> My problem is idiots who use racism as a political tool. I find that equally as offensive as real racism. Actually, in some respects, it is worse than real racism.... because people like you make it harder to see the real racists. If you cared about this mythical 'black community', you would not use racism as a weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, fine.
> If you want to play this game.
> 
> Please source one black person that doesn't think "tar baby" is a racist term.
Click to expand...


Uncle Remus.


----------



## Ali777

RadiomanATL said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> My problem, oh hysterical one, is that no one gets to decide what is offensive to any individual. You don't speak for 'blacks' any more than anyone else. I could not give a shit what color your skin is. Being black is no more or no less than being blond, or blue eyed, or a redhead. You're not a 'community', you're an individual. 'Community' is a political tool used by those who are arrogant enough to think they can speak for others. You can stick your 'community' where the sun don't shine.
> 
> And your need to capitalize your post shows a lack of self control. I dislike hysteria. I find it clouds one's judgement and ability to think logically.
> 
> 'Tar baby' is not racist unless it is used in a racist way.
> 
> My problem is idiots who use racism as a political tool. I find that equally as offensive as real racism. Actually, in some respects, it is worse than real racism.... because people like you make it harder to see the real racists. If you cared about this mythical 'black community', you would not use racism as a weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, fine.
> If you want to play this game.
> 
> Please source one black person that doesn't think "tar baby" is a racist term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uncle Remus.
Click to expand...


Prove Uncle Remus is a black person.

( i just want to see if this guy is really this easy to bait )

* edit *
I'd like a birth certificate confirming his race please.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Ali777 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, fine.
> If you want to play this game.
> 
> Please source one black person that doesn't think "tar baby" is a racist term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncle Remus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove Uncle Remus is a black person.
> 
> ( i just want to see if this guy is really this easy to bait )
> 
> * edit *
> I'd like a birth certificate confirming his race please.
Click to expand...


----------



## RadiomanATL

Ali777 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove Uncle Remus is a black person.
> 
> ( i just want to see if this guy is really this easy to bait )
> 
> * edit *
> I'd like a birth certificate confirming his race please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have a nice day.
Click to expand...


----------



## Zander

RadiomanATL said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uncle Remus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove Uncle Remus is a black person.
> 
> ( i just want to see if this guy is really this easy to bait )
> 
> * edit *
> I'd like a birth certificate confirming his race please.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## RadiomanATL

Zander said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove Uncle Remus is a black person.
> 
> ( i just want to see if this guy is really this easy to bait )
> 
> * edit *
> I'd like a birth certificate confirming his race please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Thanks.

That was a fine bit of witty repartee if I do say so myself. Even left Ali speechless. So much so that he couldn't think of a comeback worthy of my post and so he was forced to place me on ignore so he wouldn't embarrass himself further.


----------



## Zander

RadiomanATL said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> That was a fine bit of witty repartee if I do say so myself. Even left Ali speechless. So much so that he couldn't think of a comeback worthy of my post and so he was forced to place me on ignore so he wouldn't embarrass himself further.
Click to expand...

I had a real gut busting, tears rolling down my eyes laugh.  You PWNED his ass so hard.....Thanks for the therapy!


----------



## RadiomanATL

Zander said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> That was a fine bit of witty repartee if I do say so myself. Even left Ali speechless. So much so that he couldn't think of a comeback worthy of my post and so he was forced to place me on ignore so he wouldn't embarrass himself further.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a real gut busting, tears rolling down my eyes laugh.  You PWNED his ass so hard.....Thanks for the therapy!
Click to expand...


Anytime


----------



## manifold

California Girl said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't said that it cannot be racist. Just that, in the context used, it was not racist.
> 
> Fact, not opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the context it was used, it's not clear at all how it was intended.  However, like I said, I'm willing to give him the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's clear to anyone with a reasonable intellect. It was used in the original context - that of the stickiness of tar, not the color of tar. Supporting Obama's policies will stick to those who do.... and, come election time, it's gonna still be sticking to them. Not rocket science.
> 
> As I said, I despise racism, and I also despise race baiting.
Click to expand...


Bullshit.  He referred to a black man as a tar baby.  The context is ambiguous at best.


----------



## Ali777

manifold said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the context it was used, it's not clear at all how it was intended.  However, like I said, I'm willing to give him the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's clear to anyone with a reasonable intellect. It was used in the original context - that of the stickiness of tar, not the color of tar. Supporting Obama's policies will stick to those who do.... and, come election time, it's gonna still be sticking to them. Not rocket science.
> 
> As I said, I despise racism, and I also despise race baiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  He referred to a black man as a tar baby.  The context is ambiguous at best.
Click to expand...


If she despised racism as much as she claims, she'd, at the very least, be willing to 
consider that most people see the term "tar baby" as racist, regardless of what context it's use in.


----------



## CitizenPained

Yeah, nothing awkward about calling a black man a tar baby. Move along now. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Ali777

CitizenPained said:


> Yeah, nothing awkward about calling a black man a tar baby. Move along now. Nothing to see here.



Ha...nice post.

*edit*

No, seriously...I agree with you.
Nice post. Ok?


----------



## Rinata

California Girl said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are bigots in the Democrat Party.... it's excused as a 'big tent'. So you can fuck off holding other people to a different standard.
> 
> When the Democrats have no bigots in their midst, then - and only then - can they bitch about others.
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do I hold anyone to a different standard?? Also, look at what I asked and then look how you responded. As usual, you did not answer the question. All you did was avoid the question, state the obvious, and tell a lie. So you can fuck off, how's that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a pig ignorant, lying, fat assed bitch.
Click to expand...


Are you ever going to stop embarrassing yourself with these low class posts??


----------



## Rinata

California Girl said:


> To review.... this is what he said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if some people say, Well, the Republicans should have done this or they should have done that, they will hold the president responsible. Now, I dont even want to have to be associated with him. Its like touching a tar baby and you get it, youre stuck, and youre a part of the problem now and you cant get away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, to review the origins of the phrase 'tar baby'. It originates from the 19th-century Uncle Remus stories. In one particular story, B'rer Fox makes a doll out of a lump of tar and uses it to trap B'rer Rabbit. B'rer Rabbit gets more and more stuck the more he hits and kicks the tar baby.
> 
> Anyone with an IQ over room temperature can easily understand the context. So, can someone please clearly and logically explain how the fuck that comment is racist.
Click to expand...


You are an ignorant, racist bitch. Quit trying to shove this crap down people's throats. Do you think this poor excuse of an explanation fools anybody?? Why don't you just own that you're as bigoted as the day is long?? Get a spine.


----------



## Rinata

WillowTree said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> To review.... this is what he said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if some people say, Well, the Republicans should have done this or they should have done that, they will hold the president responsible. Now, I dont even want to have to be associated with him. Its like touching a tar baby and you get it, youre stuck, and youre a part of the problem now and you cant get away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, to review the origins of the phrase 'tar baby'. It originates from the 19th-century Uncle Remus stories. In one particular story, B'rer Fox makes a doll out of a lump of tar and uses it to trap B'rer Rabbit. B'rer Rabbit gets more and more stuck the more he hits and kicks the tar baby.
> 
> Anyone with an IQ over room temperature can easily understand the context. So, can someone please clearly and logically explain how the fuck that comment is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they cannot.
Click to expand...


You wouldn't get it, Willow. You probably can't even dress yourself yet.


----------



## Rinata

California Girl said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> To review.... this is what he said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, to review the origins of the phrase 'tar baby'. It originates from the 19th-century Uncle Remus stories. In one particular story, B'rer Fox makes a doll out of a lump of tar and uses it to trap B'rer Rabbit. B'rer Rabbit gets more and more stuck the more he hits and kicks the tar baby.
> 
> Anyone with an IQ over room temperature can easily understand the context. So, can someone please clearly and logically explain how the fuck that comment is racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only racist if he intended it to be a racial slur.  Only he knows for sure.
> 
> But he did apologize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I honestly just do not see how it could be perceived as racist. I wish I did, because I like to at least understand the argument, even if I don't agree with it. I just do not get it. And I am not a stupid person.
Click to expand...


If anybody buys this bullshit, this country is in more trouble than I thought.


----------



## Rinata

Ali777 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been explained enough. If you want to be viewed as racist, go right ahead and use it.
> If not, don't. A fucking first grader can understand that. Oh and BTW, the "N" word began as a word that wasn't racist either. Feel free to use that term too, because it wasn't considered racist once. Etymology of a word , or phrase, has a lot more to do with the modern usage than just one story OR WHERE IT ORIGINATED. You come off like some KKK member trying to justify being racist with the bible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You come off like a fucking idiot.
> 
> The 'n' word has, historically, been used as demeaning to blacks. I can understand that. Hence I do not use the word.
> 
> 'Tar baby' is not racist. The 'racist' element has been created by those seeking to manipulate stupid people. I am not a stupid person so it's not that easy to manipulate me.
> 
> Oh, and BTW, I'm still waiting for some explanation of how the fuck it is racist in the context it was used in.
> 
> Faux outrage and pretend racism is sickening.... and, worse, it is dangerous. It mocks those who suffer from real, actual racism, and makes it far harder to spot real racism. Personally, I find that quite annoying. You may as well just come out and claim that everyone who disagrees with Obama is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If my explanations are idiotic, it's only because I'm responding to your arguments in kind.
> You claimed, "now, let's look at where the term 'tar baby' originated". I responded by trying to inform you that the "N" WORD has the same non-racist origins. However, since then, both word have been hijacked by racist, who have attached racist connotations to their usage. As a result, anyone who uses EITHER TERMS are viewed a racist. Words and phrases have a history, termed etymology. I really don't know any other way to explain it to you. I will only tell you that in the black community "tar baby" is right up there having the same offensiveness as the "N" word.
> 
> YOU DON'T GET TO DECIDE WHAT'S OFFENSIVE TO BLACKS.
> THAT'S YOU'RE FUCKING PROBLEM.
> 
> YOU THINK IN TERMS OF  A WHITE PRIVILEGES MENTALITY THAT STILL THINKS YOU GET TO TELL BLACKS WHAT THEY FIND OFFENSIVE, IN A COMMUNITY, YOU DON'T BELONG TO.
> 
> DON'T LECTURE ME ABOUT WHAT'S DANGEROUS. I'M BLACK. I KNOW WHAT IS CONSIDERED OFFENSIVE IN THE THAT COMMUNITY, BECAUSE I BELONG TO IT.
> 
> GET A FUCKING CLUE.
> MY GOD, WHAT'S YOUR PROBLEM?
Click to expand...


Her problem is that she's a mean and bitter broad and takes it out on every single person she can. You can see why I would never again explain my reasons for anything I say. I don't care how many times she asks. I am convinced that she gets it. She just wants everybody to, "explain" so that she can turn around with another vicious attack. This bitch is a real piece of work.


----------



## Rinata

RadiomanATL said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uncle Remus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove Uncle Remus is a black person.
> 
> ( i just want to see if this guy is really this easy to bait )
> 
> * edit *
> I'd like a birth certificate confirming his race please.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


That is a a picture of the actor, James Baskett.


----------



## The Infidel

Rinata said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's only racist if he intended it to be a racial slur.  Only he knows for sure.
> 
> But he did apologize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly just do not see how it could be perceived as racist. I wish I did, because I like to at least understand the argument, even if I don't agree with it. I just do not get it. And I am not a stupid person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If anybody buys this bullshit, this country is in more trouble than I thought.
Click to expand...


Better get to building a bunker then, b/c I buy it... in context, I see NO PROBLEM with it.

You asshats hollering about racism are just a bunch bitchy little punks who want to throw as much shit at the conservatives as possible, in the hopes that it sticks. Plus, your racists yourselves most likely.... race is the last thing I think of when I first meet someone.


Problem for you is... most normal Americans are beginning to see right thru you idiots garbage storms. 

The more rope you take, the tighter the noose will get..... wait, is that a racist remark too?
Because I was referring to the "give em enough rope yada yada" remark, OK?


----------



## Rinata

RadiomanATL said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> That was a fine bit of witty repartee if I do say so myself. Even left Ali speechless. So much so that he couldn't think of a comeback worthy of my post and so he was forced to place me on ignore so he wouldn't embarrass himself further.
Click to expand...


Oh, shut up, stupid. I highly doubt it. You are so impressed with yourself, but I think that was stupid and not the least bit witty. I can see why Zander liked it. Another fool.


----------



## Rinata

The Infidel said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly just do not see how it could be perceived as racist. I wish I did, because I like to at least understand the argument, even if I don't agree with it. I just do not get it. And I am not a stupid person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anybody buys this bullshit, this country is in more trouble than I thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better get to building a bunker then, b/c I buy it... in context, I see NO PROBLEM with it.
> 
> You asshats hollering about racism are just a bunch bitchy little punks who want to throw as much shit at the conservatives as possible, in the hopes that it sticks. Plus, your racists yourselves most likely.... race is the last thing I think of when I first meet someone.
> 
> 
> Problem for you is... most normal Americans are beginning to see right thru you idiots garbage storms.
> 
> The more rope you take, the tighter the noose will get..... wait, is that a racist remark too?
> Because I was referring to the "give em enough rope yada yada" remark, OK?
Click to expand...


Go to hell, you jerk.


----------



## The Infidel

Rinata said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anybody buys this bullshit, this country is in more trouble than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better get to building a bunker then, b/c I buy it... in context, I see NO PROBLEM with it.
> 
> You asshats hollering about racism are just a bunch bitchy little punks who want to throw as much shit at the conservatives as possible, in the hopes that it sticks. Plus, your racists yourselves most likely.... race is the last thing I think of when I first meet someone.
> 
> 
> Problem for you is... most normal Americans are beginning to see right thru you idiots garbage storms.
> 
> The more rope you take, the tighter the noose will get..... wait, is that a racist remark too?
> Because I was referring to the "give em enough rope yada yada" remark, OK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go to hell, you jerk.
Click to expand...


You first.... I will even hold the door for ya.


 * *glad to see I got to ya**


----------



## Ali777

The Infidel said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly just do not see how it could be perceived as racist. I wish I did, because I like to at least understand the argument, even if I don't agree with it. I just do not get it. And I am not a stupid person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anybody buys this bullshit, this country is in more trouble than I thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better get to building a bunker then, b/c I buy it... in context, I see NO PROBLEM with it.
> 
> You asshats hollering about racism are just a bunch bitchy little punks who want to throw as much shit at the conservatives as possible, in the hopes that it sticks. Plus, your racists yourselves most likely.... race is the last thing I think of when I first meet someone.
> 
> 
> Problem for you is... most normal Americans are beginning to see right thru you idiots garbage storms.
> 
> The more rope you take, the tighter the noose will get..... wait, is that a racist remark too?
> Because I was referring to the "give em enough rope yada yada" remark, OK?
Click to expand...


Source?


----------



## Ali777

Rinata said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anybody buys this bullshit, this country is in more trouble than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better get to building a bunker then, b/c I buy it... in context, I see NO PROBLEM with it.
> 
> You asshats hollering about racism are just a bunch bitchy little punks who want to throw as much shit at the conservatives as possible, in the hopes that it sticks. Plus, your racists yourselves most likely.... race is the last thing I think of when I first meet someone.
> 
> 
> Problem for you is... most normal Americans are beginning to see right thru you idiots garbage storms.
> 
> The more rope you take, the tighter the noose will get..... wait, is that a racist remark too?
> Because I was referring to the "give em enough rope yada yada" remark, OK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go to hell, you jerk.
Click to expand...


That's exactly where bottom feeders like this chump post from.


----------



## California Girl

Ali777 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my explanations are idiotic, it's only because I'm responding to your arguments in kind.
> You claimed, "now, let's look at where the term 'tar baby' originated". I responded by trying to inform you that the "N" has the same non-racist origins. However, since then, both word have been hijacked by racist, who have attached racist connotations to their usage. As a result, anyone who uses EITHER TERMS are viewed a racist. Words and phrases have a history, termed etymology. I really don't know any other way to explain it to you. I will only tell you that in the black community "tar baby" is right up there having the same offensiveness as the "N" word.
> 
> YOU DON'T GET TO DECIDE WHAT'S OFFENSIVE TO BLACKS.
> THAT'S YOU FUCKING PROBLEM.
> 
> YOU THINK IN TERMS OF  A WHITE PRIVILEGES MENTALITY THAT STILL THINKS YOU GET TO TELL BLACKS WHAT THEY FIND OFFENSIVE, BECAUSE YOU'RE WHITE.
> 
> DON'T LECTURE ME ABOUT WHAT'S DANGEROUS. I'M BLACK. I KNOW WHAT IS CONSIDERED OFFENSIVE IN THE THAT COMMUNITY, BECAUSE I BELONG TO IT.
> 
> GET A FUCKING CLUE.
> MY GOD, WHAT'S YOUR PROBLEM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My problem, oh hysterical one, is that no one gets to decide what is offensive to any individual. You don't speak for 'blacks' any more than anyone else. I could not give a shit what color your skin is. Being black is no more or no less than being blond, or blue eyed, or a redhead. You're not a 'community', you're an individual. 'Community' is a political tool used by those who are arrogant enough to think they can speak for others. You can stick your 'community' where the sun don't shine.
> 
> And your need to capitalize your post shows a lack of self control. I dislike hysteria. I find it clouds one's judgement and ability to think logically.
> 
> 'Tar baby' is not racist unless it is used in a racist way.
> 
> My problem is idiots who use racism as a political tool. I find that equally as offensive as real racism. Actually, in some respects, it is worse than real racism.... because people like you make it harder to see the real racists. If you cared about this mythical 'black community', you would not use racism as a weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, fine.
> If you want to play this game.
> 
> Please source one black person that doesn't think "tar baby" is a racist term.
Click to expand...


Interestingly, yesterday I spoke to my cousin's husband - he's black (I add that only because you insist that skin color is relevant) - he says he does not consider it racist - unless someone uses it as a way to insult a black person - then, he would consider it racist. So, I can source a black guy who doesn't think it is racist. But.... he is a very smart guy so perhaps intellect counts when it comes to racism.


----------



## California Girl

Rinata said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You come off like a fucking idiot.
> 
> The 'n' word has, historically, been used as demeaning to blacks. I can understand that. Hence I do not use the word.
> 
> 'Tar baby' is not racist. The 'racist' element has been created by those seeking to manipulate stupid people. I am not a stupid person so it's not that easy to manipulate me.
> 
> Oh, and BTW, I'm still waiting for some explanation of how the fuck it is racist in the context it was used in.
> 
> Faux outrage and pretend racism is sickening.... and, worse, it is dangerous. It mocks those who suffer from real, actual racism, and makes it far harder to spot real racism. Personally, I find that quite annoying. You may as well just come out and claim that everyone who disagrees with Obama is a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If my explanations are idiotic, it's only because I'm responding to your arguments in kind.
> You claimed, "now, let's look at where the term 'tar baby' originated". I responded by trying to inform you that the "N" WORD has the same non-racist origins. However, since then, both word have been hijacked by racist, who have attached racist connotations to their usage. As a result, anyone who uses EITHER TERMS are viewed a racist. Words and phrases have a history, termed etymology. I really don't know any other way to explain it to you. I will only tell you that in the black community "tar baby" is right up there having the same offensiveness as the "N" word.
> 
> YOU DON'T GET TO DECIDE WHAT'S OFFENSIVE TO BLACKS.
> THAT'S YOU'RE FUCKING PROBLEM.
> 
> YOU THINK IN TERMS OF  A WHITE PRIVILEGES MENTALITY THAT STILL THINKS YOU GET TO TELL BLACKS WHAT THEY FIND OFFENSIVE, IN A COMMUNITY, YOU DON'T BELONG TO.
> 
> DON'T LECTURE ME ABOUT WHAT'S DANGEROUS. I'M BLACK. I KNOW WHAT IS CONSIDERED OFFENSIVE IN THE THAT COMMUNITY, BECAUSE I BELONG TO IT.
> 
> GET A FUCKING CLUE.
> MY GOD, WHAT'S YOUR PROBLEM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her problem is that she's a mean and bitter broad and takes it out on every single person she can. You can see why I would never again explain my reasons for anything I say. I don't care how many times she asks. I am convinced that she gets it. She just wants everybody to, "explain" so that she can turn around with another vicious attack. This bitch is a real piece of work.
Click to expand...


  Maybe. On the bright side, I have never ever insulted anyone's deceased family - ever. That, my fat friend, is your way. I have standards.... unlike you, ya fat assed ho.


----------



## California Girl

Ali777 said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better get to building a bunker then, b/c I buy it... in context, I see NO PROBLEM with it.
> 
> You asshats hollering about racism are just a bunch bitchy little punks who want to throw as much shit at the conservatives as possible, in the hopes that it sticks. Plus, your racists yourselves most likely.... race is the last thing I think of when I first meet someone.
> 
> 
> Problem for you is... most normal Americans are beginning to see right thru you idiots garbage storms.
> 
> The more rope you take, the tighter the noose will get..... wait, is that a racist remark too?
> Because I was referring to the "give em enough rope yada yada" remark, OK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to hell, you jerk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly where bottom feeders like this chump post from.
Click to expand...


----------



## California Girl

Rinata said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> To review.... this is what he said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if some people say, Well, the Republicans should have done this or they should have done that, they will hold the president responsible. Now, I dont even want to have to be associated with him. Its like touching a tar baby and you get it, youre stuck, and youre a part of the problem now and you cant get away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, to review the origins of the phrase 'tar baby'. It originates from the 19th-century Uncle Remus stories. In one particular story, B'rer Fox makes a doll out of a lump of tar and uses it to trap B'rer Rabbit. B'rer Rabbit gets more and more stuck the more he hits and kicks the tar baby.
> 
> Anyone with an IQ over room temperature can easily understand the context. So, can someone please clearly and logically explain how the fuck that comment is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an ignorant, racist bitch. Quit trying to shove this crap down people's throats. Do you think this poor excuse of an explanation fools anybody?? Why don't you just own that you're as bigoted as the day is long?? Get a spine.
Click to expand...


 I'm a racist? 

Calling someone a racist for point scoring is, in itself, racist. So the racist is you, fatty.


----------



## Ali777

California Girl said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> My problem, oh hysterical one, is that no one gets to decide what is offensive to any individual. You don't speak for 'blacks' any more than anyone else. I could not give a shit what color your skin is. Being black is no more or no less than being blond, or blue eyed, or a redhead. You're not a 'community', you're an individual. 'Community' is a political tool used by those who are arrogant enough to think they can speak for others. You can stick your 'community' where the sun don't shine.
> 
> And your need to capitalize your post shows a lack of self control. I dislike hysteria. I find it clouds one's judgement and ability to think logically.
> 
> 'Tar baby' is not racist unless it is used in a racist way.
> 
> My problem is idiots who use racism as a political tool. I find that equally as offensive as real racism. Actually, in some respects, it is worse than real racism.... because people like you make it harder to see the real racists. If you cared about this mythical 'black community', you would not use racism as a weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, fine.
> If you want to play this game.
> 
> Please source one black person that doesn't think "tar baby" is a racist term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interestingly, yesterday I spoke to my cousin's husband - he's black (I add that only because you insist that skin color is relevant) - he says he does not consider it racist - unless someone uses it as a way to insult a black person - then, he would consider it racist. So, I can source a black guy who doesn't think it is racist. But.... he is a very smart guy so perhaps intellect counts when it comes to racism.
Click to expand...


Prove it.


----------



## Lars

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9h5gm0O0agU&feature=channel_video_title]&#x202a;Brer Obama and the Briar Patch&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ali777

Hey everybody.

Yesterday I was talking to a white guy.

He told me that "tar baby" is considered racist.

I only mention he was white because I know it's relevant to some people.

It's not relevant to me though.

But, but, but....I can't provide any other source, other than fictional characters
to support my claims.

Good thing I just happened to have a white person handy and we just happened to strike up a conversation, that so conveniently supports my position, huh?


----------



## VanceMack

So...did the representative call Obama a 'tar baby' or the sticky situation he was IN a tar baby?


----------



## L.K.Eder

my secreeett sources in the otarbaby administration tell me (they are white, green, black and purple), that hussein was not at all offended. and he likes the brer rabbit stories.


----------



## Sarah G

L.K.Eder said:


> my secreeett sources in the otarbaby administration tell me (they are white, green, black and purple), that hussein was not at all offended. and he likes the brer rabbit stories.



Yeah, they always take the high road.  Unlike the tarbaby rightwingnuts..


----------



## Ali777

VanceMack said:


> So...did the representative call Obama a 'tar baby' or the sticky situation he was IN a tar baby?



Answering you question is like going to a KKK meeting.
Now, did I just call you a KKK member, or answering your question
as being like being at a KKK meeting?

Fucking moron?


----------



## Ali777

Lars said:


> &#x202a;Brer Obama and the Briar Patch&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube



Did your mother have any kids that's aren't morons?


----------



## California Girl

Ali777 said:


> Hey everybody.
> 
> Yesterday I was talking to a white guy.
> 
> He told me that "tar baby" is considered racist.
> 
> I only mention he was white because I know it's relevant to some people.
> 
> It's not relevant to me though.
> 
> But, but, but....I can't provide any other source, other than fictional characters
> to support my claims.
> 
> Good thing I just happened to have a white person handy and we just happened to strike up a conversation, that so conveniently supports my position, huh?



Whine much, little racist one?


----------



## California Girl

Ali777 said:


> VanceMack said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...did the representative call Obama a 'tar baby' or the sticky situation he was IN a tar baby?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answering you question is like going to a KKK meeting.
> Now, did I just call you a KKK member, or answering your question
> as being like being at a KKK meeting?
> 
> Fucking moron?
Click to expand...


So, you can't answer the question so you make racist comparisons instead. How convenient. Moron.


----------



## California Girl

Sarah G said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> my secreeett sources in the otarbaby administration tell me (they are white, green, black and purple), that hussein was not at all offended. and he likes the brer rabbit stories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they always take the high road.  Unlike the tarbaby rightwingnuts..
Click to expand...


Apparently, you're a racist.


----------



## California Girl

Ali777 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, fine.
> If you want to play this game.
> 
> Please source one black person that doesn't think "tar baby" is a racist term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly, yesterday I spoke to my cousin's husband - he's black (I add that only because you insist that skin color is relevant) - he says he does not consider it racist - unless someone uses it as a way to insult a black person - then, he would consider it racist. So, I can source a black guy who doesn't think it is racist. But.... he is a very smart guy so perhaps intellect counts when it comes to racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it.
Click to expand...


Prove you're not a racist.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Ali777 said:


> Hey everybody.
> 
> Yesterday I was talking to a white guy.
> 
> He told me that "tar baby" is considered racist.
> 
> I only mention he was white because I know it's relevant to some people.
> 
> It's not relevant to me though.
> 
> But, but, but....I can't provide any other source, other than fictional characters
> to support my claims.
> 
> Good thing I just happened to have a white person handy and we just happened to strike up a conversation, that so conveniently supports my position, huh?



that is so great.

i have such a person handy in every position that matters.

he or she has no name but is the authoritay on the topic i just ran into a wall with.


----------



## L.K.Eder

VanceMack said:


> So...did the representative call Obama a 'tar baby' or the sticky situation he was IN a tar baby?



he said "now i don't even want to be associated with him [obama], it's like touching a tar-baby"

so he compared obama to a tarbaby.

thanks for asking, again.


----------



## Ali777

L.K.Eder said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everybody.
> 
> Yesterday I was talking to a white guy.
> 
> He told me that "tar baby" is considered racist.
> 
> I only mention he was white because I know it's relevant to some people.
> 
> It's not relevant to me though.
> 
> But, but, but....I can't provide any other source, other than fictional characters
> to support my claims.
> 
> Good thing I just happened to have a white person handy and we just happened to strike up a conversation, that so conveniently supports my position, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is so great.
> 
> i have such a person handy in every position that matters.
> 
> he or she has no name but is the authoritay on the topic i just ran into a wall with.
Click to expand...


Get outa here. Me too. I was just talking to one of them that confirmed we would have this discussion...what are the odds?


----------



## manifold

Ali777 said:


> Hey everybody.
> 
> Yesterday I was talking to a white guy.
> 
> He told me that "tar baby" is considered racist.
> 
> I only mention he was white because I know it's relevant to some people.
> 
> It's not relevant to me though.
> 
> But, but, but....I can't provide any other source, other than fictional characters
> to support my claims.
> 
> Good thing I just happened to have a white person handy and we just happened to strike up a conversation, that so conveniently supports my position, huh?


----------



## manifold

L.K.Eder said:


> VanceMack said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...did the representative call Obama a 'tar baby' or the sticky situation he was IN a tar baby?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he said "now i don't even want to be associated with him [obama], it's like touching a tar-baby"
> 
> so he compared obama to a tarbaby.
> 
> thanks for asking, again.
Click to expand...


Yup.

But right here in this thread we have a self-proclaimed intelligent person (just ask her), expecting people to believe that she just can't possibly fathom how ANYONE might see it as racist.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Rinata said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove Uncle Remus is a black person.
> 
> ( i just want to see if this guy is really this easy to bait )
> 
> * edit *
> I'd like a birth certificate confirming his race please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a a picture of the actor, James Baskett.
Click to expand...


Dear God, you're stupid.


----------



## Divine Wind

manifold said:


> But right here in this thread we have a self-proclaimed intelligent person (just ask her), expecting people to believe that she just can't possibly fathom how ANYONE might see it as racist.



It's true that the term has been used as racially degrading, but that is not the case here.  Does anyone really believe Rep. Lamborn meant use the term "tar baby" as a racial slur against President Obama?

Second, when does treating a person different because of their race cross the line from being "racially sensitive" into being racist?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Rinata said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> That was a fine bit of witty repartee if I do say so myself. Even left Ali speechless. So much so that he couldn't think of a comeback worthy of my post and so he was forced to place me on ignore so he wouldn't embarrass himself further.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, shut up, stupid. I highly doubt it. You are so impressed with yourself, but I think that was stupid and not the least bit witty. I can see why Zander liked it. Another fool.
Click to expand...


I don't doubt it. He had nothing to say and was so embarrassed that he had to put me on ignore.

The fact that you have no sense of humor is no surprise either. It actually takes intelligence to enjoy wit.


----------



## California Girl

manifold said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VanceMack said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...did the representative call Obama a 'tar baby' or the sticky situation he was IN a tar baby?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he said "now i don't even want to be associated with him [obama], it's like touching a tar-baby"
> 
> so he compared obama to a tarbaby.
> 
> thanks for asking, again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> But right here in this thread we have a self-proclaimed intelligent person (just ask her), expecting people to believe that she just can't possibly fathom how ANYONE might see it as racist.
Click to expand...


Context is not one sentence. True story. 

I'm still waiting for an explanation. What I find interesting is that even asking for an explanation apparently makes me a racist.   I guess there is no explanation other than 'it's racist because we say so'. Which might make sense to you, but it does not to me.


----------



## California Girl

Divine.Wind said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> But right here in this thread we have a self-proclaimed intelligent person (just ask her), expecting people to believe that she just can't possibly fathom how ANYONE might see it as racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's true that the term has been used as racially degrading, but that is not the case here.  Does anyone really believe Rep. Lamborn meant use the term "tar baby" as a racial slur against President Obama?
> 
> Second, when does treating a person different because of their race cross the line from being "racially sensitive" into being racist?
Click to expand...


Using race as a weapon is racist. Therefore, everyone who calls Lamborn a racist because of this remark should look in a mirror. They'll see a racist gazing back at them.


----------



## California Girl

RadiomanATL said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a a picture of the actor, James Baskett.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear God, you're stupid.
Click to expand...


You are not wrong.


----------



## manifold

California Girl said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> he said "now i don't even want to be associated with him [obama], it's like touching a tar-baby"
> 
> so he compared obama to a tarbaby.
> 
> thanks for asking, again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> But right here in this thread we have a self-proclaimed intelligent person (just ask her), expecting people to believe that she just can't possibly fathom how ANYONE might see it as racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Context is not one sentence. True story.
> 
> I'm still waiting for an explanation. What I find interesting is that even asking for an explanation apparently makes me a racist.   I guess there is no explanation other than 'it's racist because we say so'. Which might make sense to you, but it does not to me.
Click to expand...


I already said I don't think he intended it to be a racial slur.  And I didn't call you a racist either you lying twat.

It's just funny watching you pretend that you can't understand why comparing a black man to a tar baby might raise an eyebrow or two.

You're behaving like a complete partisan fucktard.  But whatcha gonna do?


----------



## California Girl

manifold said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> But right here in this thread we have a self-proclaimed intelligent person (just ask her), expecting people to believe that she just can't possibly fathom how ANYONE might see it as racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Context is not one sentence. True story.
> 
> I'm still waiting for an explanation. What I find interesting is that even asking for an explanation apparently makes me a racist.   I guess there is no explanation other than 'it's racist because we say so'. Which might make sense to you, but it does not to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already said I don't think he intended it to be a racial slur.  And I didn't call you a racist either you lying twat.
> 
> It's just funny watching you pretend that you can't understand why comparing a black man to a tar baby might raise an eyebrow or two.
> 
> You're behaving like a complete partisan fucktard.  But whatcha gonna do?
Click to expand...


I didn't say you called me a racist, no need to get all butthurt, my little whiny friend. 

I seem to be speaking a foreign language or.... or maybe some people are just being willfully stupid..... IF he had compared a black man to a tar baby, I would agree - it was racist..... but.... and it is a significantly large but..... he did not compare Obama to a tar baby..... he was talking about Obama's policies, not the man. 

Sadly, as a country, it appears we have not matured enough to cope with a black President. That saddens me, because I honestly thought we had. But clearly, the left wing need to grow the fuck up another decade or two. Because the racism comes from them, not the right.


----------



## Divine Wind

California Girl said:


> Using race as a weapon is racist. Therefore, everyone who calls Lamborn a racist because of this remark should look in a mirror. They'll see a racist gazing back at them.



Agreed.  It's one thing to remind Rep. Lamborn that some people consider the term to be racist, but  it is a another to accuse him of racism for the purpose of political expediency or to muddy the political waters with faux angst....which is exactly what I think the far left is doing in pushing this point.

Rep. Lamborn apologized and stated he meant no disrespect.  If the President believes him, the apology should be accepted.  If the President believes the phrase was racially motivated, then he should not accept the apology.   

Does anyone think President Obama won't accept the apology?


----------



## manifold

California Girl said:


> he did not compare Obama to a tar baby..... he was talking about Obama's policies, not the man.



IMO, that's what he meant.  But 'literally' he absolutely compared Obama to a tar baby.  If you were one tenth as intelligent as you claim (or perhaps simply honest), you'd know that.  He didn't say 'his policies' he said 'him', as in, I don't want to touch "HIM", it's like touching a tar baby.  Go read up on the usage of pronouns you stupid twat.


----------



## Sallow

California Girl said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> But right here in this thread we have a self-proclaimed intelligent person (just ask her), expecting people to believe that she just can't possibly fathom how ANYONE might see it as racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's true that the term has been used as racially degrading, but that is not the case here.  Does anyone really believe Rep. Lamborn meant use the term "tar baby" as a racial slur against President Obama?
> 
> Second, when does treating a person different because of their race cross the line from being "racially sensitive" into being racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using race as a weapon is racist. Therefore, everyone who calls Lamborn a racist because of this remark should look in a mirror. They'll see a racist gazing back at them.
Click to expand...


Um..no.

Correctly pointing out that "Tar Baby" is a racist term is not racism.

It's been a racist term for almost a century.


----------



## RadiomanATL

How funny is it that the term "tar-baby" actually comes from African folklore?


----------



## Divine Wind

Sallow said:


> Correctly pointing out that "Tar Baby" is a racist term is not racism.
> 
> It's been a racist term for almost a century.



Slightly disagree.  The term isn't racist, but how it is used by some people has indeed been racist.  Pointing out this fact isn't racist, but but accusing Rep. Lamborn of being a racist for using it is wrong, at best, and  is either racist or politically motivated at worst.


----------



## Sarah G

California Girl said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Context is not one sentence. True story.
> 
> I'm still waiting for an explanation. What I find interesting is that even asking for an explanation apparently makes me a racist.   I guess there is no explanation other than 'it's racist because we say so'. Which might make sense to you, but it does not to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already said I don't think he intended it to be a racial slur.  And I didn't call you a racist either you lying twat.
> 
> It's just funny watching you pretend that you can't understand why comparing a black man to a tar baby might raise an eyebrow or two.
> 
> You're behaving like a complete partisan fucktard.  But whatcha gonna do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say you called me a racist, no need to get all butthurt, my little whiny friend.
> 
> I seem to be speaking a foreign language or.... or maybe some people are just being willfully stupid..... IF he had compared a black man to a tar baby, I would agree - it was racist..... but.... and it is a significantly large but..... he did not compare Obama to a tar baby..... he was talking about Obama's policies, not the man.
> 
> Sadly, as a country, it appears we have not matured enough to cope with a black President. That saddens me, because I honestly thought we had. But clearly, the left wing need to grow the fuck up another decade or two. Because the racism comes from them, not the right.
Click to expand...


He's the one who made that antiquated and racist comment.  Not Democrats.


----------



## California Girl

manifold said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> he did not compare Obama to a tar baby..... he was talking about Obama's policies, not the man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, that's what he meant.  But 'literally' he absolutely compared Obama to a tar baby.  If you were one tenth as intelligent as you claim (or perhaps simply honest), you'd know that.  He didn't say 'his policies' he said 'him', as in, I don't want to touch "HIM", it's like touching a tar baby.  Go read up on the usage of pronouns you stupid twat.
Click to expand...


I have all the information I require to make an honest judgement.... honest being the key word. In context - and by context I mean his whole comment, not one fucking sentence - he was clearly talking about Obama's policies. That is not calling Obama a tar baby. And the phrase is about the stickiness of tar, not the color of tar. I don't care how many idiots claim something is racist when it is not.... claiming something is racist does not make it racist. 

Two people on this thread have called me a racist. Does that make me a racist? No. It makes them fucking morons who use race as weapon - that makes them racists, but it has no impact on me.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Sallow said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's true that the term has been used as racially degrading, but that is not the case here.  Does anyone really believe Rep. Lamborn meant use the term "tar baby" as a racial slur against President Obama?
> 
> Second, when does treating a person different because of their race cross the line from being "racially sensitive" into being racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using race as a weapon is racist. Therefore, everyone who calls Lamborn a racist because of this remark should look in a mirror. They'll see a racist gazing back at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um..no.
> 
> Correctly pointing out that "Tar Baby" is a racist term is not racism.
> 
> It's been a racist term for almost a century.
Click to expand...


Depends on context.

Nation of Islam defended Romney's usage of it in 2006.


----------



## California Girl

Sarah G said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already said I don't think he intended it to be a racial slur.  And I didn't call you a racist either you lying twat.
> 
> It's just funny watching you pretend that you can't understand why comparing a black man to a tar baby might raise an eyebrow or two.
> 
> You're behaving like a complete partisan fucktard.  But whatcha gonna do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say you called me a racist, no need to get all butthurt, my little whiny friend.
> 
> I seem to be speaking a foreign language or.... or maybe some people are just being willfully stupid..... IF he had compared a black man to a tar baby, I would agree - it was racist..... but.... and it is a significantly large but..... he did not compare Obama to a tar baby..... he was talking about Obama's policies, not the man.
> 
> Sadly, as a country, it appears we have not matured enough to cope with a black President. That saddens me, because I honestly thought we had. But clearly, the left wing need to grow the fuck up another decade or two. Because the racism comes from them, not the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's the one who made that antiquated and racist comment.  Not Democrats.
Click to expand...


The comment was not racist. Simple. Fact.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Who knew that calling something a sticky gooey mess is now racist? 

Is there a weekly playbook that comes out so we can keep up?


----------



## manifold

California Girl said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> he did not compare Obama to a tar baby..... he was talking about Obama's policies, not the man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, that's what he meant.  But 'literally' he absolutely compared Obama to a tar baby.  If you were one tenth as intelligent as you claim (or perhaps simply honest), you'd know that.  He didn't say 'his policies' he said 'him', as in, I don't want to touch "HIM", it's like touching a tar baby.  Go read up on the usage of pronouns you stupid twat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have all the information I require to make an honest judgement.... honest being the key word. In context - and by context I mean his whole comment, *not one fucking sentence* - he was clearly talking about Obama's policies. That is not calling Obama a tar baby. And the phrase is about the stickiness of tar, not the color of tar. I don't care how many idiots claim something is racist when it is not.... claiming something is racist does not make it racist.
> 
> Two people on this thread have called me a racist. Does that make me a racist? No. It makes them fucking morons who use race as weapon - that makes them racists, but it has no impact on me.
Click to expand...


Apparently you don't appreciate the irony that you have to dismiss the ACTUAL FUCKING WORDS that he used in order to continue with your retarded charade.

But whatcha gonna do?


----------



## California Girl

manifold said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, that's what he meant.  But 'literally' he absolutely compared Obama to a tar baby.  If you were one tenth as intelligent as you claim (or perhaps simply honest), you'd know that.  He didn't say 'his policies' he said 'him', as in, I don't want to touch "HIM", it's like touching a tar baby.  Go read up on the usage of pronouns you stupid twat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have all the information I require to make an honest judgement.... honest being the key word. In context - and by context I mean his whole comment, not one fucking sentence - he was clearly talking about Obama's policies. That is not calling Obama a tar baby. And the phrase is about the stickiness of tar, not the color of tar. I don't care how many idiots claim something is racist when it is not.... claiming something is racist does not make it racist.
> 
> Two people on this thread have called me a racist. Does that make me a racist? No. It makes them fucking morons who use race as weapon - that makes them racists, but it has no impact on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you don't appreciate the irony that you have to dismiss the ACTUAL FUCKING WORDS that he used in order to continue with your retarded charade.
> 
> But whatcha gonna do?
Click to expand...


I'm not dismissing the ACTUAL FUCKING WORDS (fyi: I do dismiss anyone who feels the need to capitalize words as somewhat hysterical). I am looking at the context of his comment - all of it. Not one sentence, but the whole comment. Because that is context. Context is not a sentence. It is the whole.... ummmm.... context. That's called critical thinking.


----------



## California Girl

RadiomanATL said:


> Who knew that calling something a sticky gooey mess is now racist?
> 
> Is there a weekly playbook that comes out so we can keep up?





This week's talking point is, I understand, 'think of the children'.


----------



## manifold

California Girl said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have all the information I require to make an honest judgement.... honest being the key word. In context - and by context I mean his whole comment, not one fucking sentence - he was clearly talking about Obama's policies. That is not calling Obama a tar baby. And the phrase is about the stickiness of tar, not the color of tar. I don't care how many idiots claim something is racist when it is not.... claiming something is racist does not make it racist.
> 
> Two people on this thread have called me a racist. Does that make me a racist? No. It makes them fucking morons who use race as weapon - that makes them racists, but it has no impact on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you don't appreciate the irony that you have to dismiss the ACTUAL FUCKING WORDS that he used in order to continue with your retarded charade.
> 
> But whatcha gonna do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not dismissing the ACTUAL FUCKING WORDS (fyi: I do dismiss anyone who feels the need to capitalize words as somewhat hysterical). I am looking at the context of his comment - all of it. Not one sentence, but the whole comment. Because that is context. Context is not a sentence. It is the whole.... ummmm.... context. That's called critical thinking.
Click to expand...


So you agree then that taken out of context, it's reasonable to conclude that one sentence is racist?


----------



## rightwinger

California Girl said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> he did not compare Obama to a tar baby..... he was talking about Obama's policies, not the man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, that's what he meant.  But 'literally' he absolutely compared Obama to a tar baby.  If you were one tenth as intelligent as you claim (or perhaps simply honest), you'd know that.  He didn't say 'his policies' he said 'him', as in, I don't want to touch "HIM", it's like touching a tar baby.  Go read up on the usage of pronouns you stupid twat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have all the information I require to make an honest judgement.... honest being the key word. In context - and by context I mean his whole comment, not one fucking sentence - he was clearly talking about Obama's policies. That is not calling Obama a tar baby. And the phrase is about the stickiness of tar, not the color of tar. I don't care how many idiots claim something is racist when it is not.... claiming something is racist does not make it racist.
> 
> Two people on this thread have called me a racist. Does that make me a racist? No. It makes them fucking morons who use race as weapon - that makes them racists, but it has no impact on me.
Click to expand...


OK....let's make it simple for you

You do not use a black person and "tar baby" in the same sentence...regardless of context

You do not use a black person and "watermelon" in the same sentence....regardless of context

You do not use a black person and "n*gger" in the same sentence...regardless of context


----------



## Sallow

Divine.Wind said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correctly pointing out that "Tar Baby" is a racist term is not racism.
> 
> It's been a racist term for almost a century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly disagree.  The term isn't racist, but how it is used by some people has indeed been racist.  Pointing out this fact isn't racist, but but accusing Rep. Lamborn of being a racist for using it is wrong, at best, and  is either racist or politically motivated at worst.
Click to expand...


I just find it incredibly interesting that these sort of terms have never been applied to a white polician..by other politicians.

Amazing isn't it?

I mean..George W. Bush was a tar baby if anyone was..


----------



## manifold

Sallow said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correctly pointing out that "Tar Baby" is a racist term is not racism.
> 
> It's been a racist term for almost a century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly disagree.  The term isn't racist, but how it is used by some people has indeed been racist.  Pointing out this fact isn't racist, but but accusing Rep. Lamborn of being a racist for using it is wrong, at best, and  is either racist or politically motivated at worst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just find it incredibly interesting that these sort of terms have never been applied to a white polician..by other politicians.
> 
> Amazing isn't it?
> 
> I mean..George W. Bush was a tar baby if anyone was..
Click to expand...


I don't think anyone ever called him 'boy' either.


----------



## California Girl

manifold said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you don't appreciate the irony that you have to dismiss the ACTUAL FUCKING WORDS that he used in order to continue with your retarded charade.
> 
> But whatcha gonna do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not dismissing the ACTUAL FUCKING WORDS (fyi: I do dismiss anyone who feels the need to capitalize words as somewhat hysterical). I am looking at the context of his comment - all of it. Not one sentence, but the whole comment. Because that is context. Context is not a sentence. It is the whole.... ummmm.... context. That's called critical thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you agree then that taken out of context, it's reasonable to conclude that one sentence is racist?
Click to expand...


I have already said that. Which is why I always look for context. 

Habitually, both sides take one sentence, out of context, and create faux outrage about it. Context is vital to understand intent and meaning. Did he mean to be offensive? No. Was the comment racist? No. 

Not rocket science.


----------



## Sarah G

Sallow said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correctly pointing out that "Tar Baby" is a racist term is not racism.
> 
> It's been a racist term for almost a century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly disagree.  The term isn't racist, but how it is used by some people has indeed been racist.  Pointing out this fact isn't racist, but but accusing Rep. Lamborn of being a racist for using it is wrong, at best, and  is either racist or politically motivated at worst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just find it incredibly interesting that these sort of terms have never been applied to a white polician..by other politicians.
> 
> Amazing isn't it?
> 
> I mean..George W. Bush was a tar baby if anyone was..
Click to expand...


  That's a fact.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Sallow said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correctly pointing out that "Tar Baby" is a racist term is not racism.
> 
> It's been a racist term for almost a century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly disagree.  The term isn't racist, but how it is used by some people has indeed been racist.  Pointing out this fact isn't racist, but but accusing Rep. Lamborn of being a racist for using it is wrong, at best, and  is either racist or politically motivated at worst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just find it incredibly interesting that these sort of terms have never been applied to a white polician..by other politicians.
> 
> Amazing isn't it?
> 
> I mean..George W. Bush was a tar baby if anyone was..
Click to expand...


It has been.

&#8220;The Tar Baby&#8221; Strategy | The Democratic Daily

Bush's Tar Baby - Democratic Underground


----------



## California Girl

Sallow said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correctly pointing out that "Tar Baby" is a racist term is not racism.
> 
> It's been a racist term for almost a century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly disagree.  The term isn't racist, but how it is used by some people has indeed been racist.  Pointing out this fact isn't racist, but but accusing Rep. Lamborn of being a racist for using it is wrong, at best, and  is either racist or politically motivated at worst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just find it incredibly interesting that these sort of terms have never been applied to a white polician..by other politicians.
> 
> Amazing isn't it?
> 
> I mean..George W. Bush was a tar baby if anyone was..
Click to expand...


It wasn't applied to Obama. It was applied to his policies. Damn, you are one thick shit these days Shallow. Seriously. What happened to your ability to think logically?


----------



## Sallow

RadiomanATL said:


> Who knew that calling something a sticky gooey mess is now racist?
> 
> Is there a weekly playbook that comes out so we can keep up?



Romney Apologizes For 'Tar Baby' - CBS News

And all the more reason no one should be using it..



> Black leaders were outraged at his use of the term, which dates to the 19th century Uncle Remus stories by journalist Joel Chandler Harris. The term refers to a doll made of tar that traps Br'er Rabbit, the main characters in the series of stories. It has come to be known as a way of describing a sticky mess  and has been used as a derogatory term for a black person.
> 
> "Tar baby is a totally inappropriate phrase in the 21st century," said Larry Jones, a black Republican and civil rights activist.


----------



## California Girl

RadiomanATL said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly disagree.  The term isn't racist, but how it is used by some people has indeed been racist.  Pointing out this fact isn't racist, but but accusing Rep. Lamborn of being a racist for using it is wrong, at best, and  is either racist or politically motivated at worst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just find it incredibly interesting that these sort of terms have never been applied to a white polician..by other politicians.
> 
> Amazing isn't it?
> 
> I mean..George W. Bush was a tar baby if anyone was..
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has been.
> 
> The Tar Baby Strategy | The Democratic Daily
> 
> Bush's Tar Baby - Democratic Underground
Click to expand...


Oh dear. It appears that the left are racists! Who could see that coming?


----------



## Sarah G

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, that's what he meant.  But 'literally' he absolutely compared Obama to a tar baby.  If you were one tenth as intelligent as you claim (or perhaps simply honest), you'd know that.  He didn't say 'his policies' he said 'him', as in, I don't want to touch "HIM", it's like touching a tar baby.  Go read up on the usage of pronouns you stupid twat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have all the information I require to make an honest judgement.... honest being the key word. In context - and by context I mean his whole comment, not one fucking sentence - he was clearly talking about Obama's policies. That is not calling Obama a tar baby. And the phrase is about the stickiness of tar, not the color of tar. I don't care how many idiots claim something is racist when it is not.... claiming something is racist does not make it racist.
> 
> Two people on this thread have called me a racist. Does that make me a racist? No. It makes them fucking morons who use race as weapon - that makes them racists, but it has no impact on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK....let's make it simple for you
> 
> You do not use a black person and "tar baby" in the same sentence...regardless of context
> 
> You do not use a black person and "watermelon" in the same sentence....regardless of context
> 
> You do not use a black person and "n*gger" in the same sentence...regardless of context
Click to expand...


These teaparty idiots just ain't got no couth.


----------



## manifold

California Girl said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not dismissing the ACTUAL FUCKING WORDS (fyi: I do dismiss anyone who feels the need to capitalize words as somewhat hysterical). I am looking at the context of his comment - all of it. Not one sentence, but the whole comment. Because that is context. Context is not a sentence. It is the whole.... ummmm.... context. That's called critical thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you agree then that taken out of context, it's reasonable to conclude that one sentence is racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have already said that. Which is why I always look for context.
> 
> Habitually, both sides take one sentence, out of context, and create faux outrage about it. Context is vital to understand intent and meaning. Did he mean to be offensive? No. Was the comment racist? No.
> 
> Not rocket science.
Click to expand...


Apparently you're not quite smart enough to realize that context is subjective and your opinion about it isn't the universal standard.


----------



## Divine Wind

RadiomanATL said:


> It has been.
> 
> The Tar Baby Strategy | The Democratic Daily
> 
> Bush's Tar Baby - Democratic Underground



^^^^^^This.



Sallow said:


> I just find it incredibly interesting that these sort of terms have never been applied to a white polician..by other politicians.
> 
> Amazing isn't it?
> 
> I mean..George W. Bush was a tar baby if anyone was..



Yes, Iraq was and is a tar baby.  Is that racist?


----------



## L.K.Eder

California Girl said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, that's what he meant.  But 'literally' he absolutely compared Obama to a tar baby.  If you were one tenth as intelligent as you claim (or perhaps simply honest), you'd know that.  He didn't say 'his policies' he said 'him', as in, I don't want to touch "HIM", it's like touching a tar baby.  Go read up on the usage of pronouns you stupid twat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have all the information I require to make an honest judgement.... honest being the key word. In context - and by context I mean his whole comment, not one fucking sentence - he was clearly talking about Obama's policies. That is not calling Obama a tar baby. And the phrase is about the stickiness of tar, not the color of tar. I don't care how many idiots claim something is racist when it is not.... claiming something is racist does not make it racist.
> 
> Two people on this thread have called me a racist. Does that make me a racist? No. It makes them fucking morons who use race as weapon - that makes them racists, but it has no impact on me.
Click to expand...



but but the context.

and the critical thinking.

and the honesty.

lol, what a broken dumb jerk-in-a-box.


----------



## Sallow

RadiomanATL said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly disagree.  The term isn't racist, but how it is used by some people has indeed been racist.  Pointing out this fact isn't racist, but but accusing Rep. Lamborn of being a racist for using it is wrong, at best, and  is either racist or politically motivated at worst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just find it incredibly interesting that these sort of terms have never been applied to a white polician..by other politicians.
> 
> Amazing isn't it?
> 
> I mean..George W. Bush was a tar baby if anyone was..
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has been.
> 
> The Tar Baby Strategy | The Democratic Daily
> 
> Bush's Tar Baby - Democratic Underground
Click to expand...


Well shut my mouth..

And which Democratic politician was using it to describe Bush?


----------



## RadiomanATL

manifold said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly disagree.  The term isn't racist, but how it is used by some people has indeed been racist.  Pointing out this fact isn't racist, but but accusing Rep. Lamborn of being a racist for using it is wrong, at best, and  is either racist or politically motivated at worst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just find it incredibly interesting that these sort of terms have never been applied to a white polician..by other politicians.
> 
> Amazing isn't it?
> 
> I mean..George W. Bush was a tar baby if anyone was..
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone ever called him 'boy' either.
Click to expand...


Where were you 2001 - 2009? The dark side of the moon?

Frat boy ring any bells?


----------



## Sallow

California Girl said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly disagree.  The term isn't racist, but how it is used by some people has indeed been racist.  Pointing out this fact isn't racist, but but accusing Rep. Lamborn of being a racist for using it is wrong, at best, and  is either racist or politically motivated at worst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just find it incredibly interesting that these sort of terms have never been applied to a white polician..by other politicians.
> 
> Amazing isn't it?
> 
> I mean..George W. Bush was a tar baby if anyone was..
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't applied to Obama. It was applied to his policies. Damn, you are one thick shit these days Shallow. Seriously. What happened to your ability to think logically?
Click to expand...


When a viewpoint agrees with your own..it's logical.

When it doesn't...the person that doesn't agree with you suddenly becomes an idiot, a racist, a buffoon and all sorts of sweet nothings you like to post in personal attacks instead debating the idea.


----------



## manifold

RadiomanATL said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly disagree.  The term isn't racist, but how it is used by some people has indeed been racist.  Pointing out this fact isn't racist, but but accusing Rep. Lamborn of being a racist for using it is wrong, at best, and  is either racist or politically motivated at worst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just find it incredibly interesting that these sort of terms have never been applied to a white polician..*by other politicians.
> *
> Amazing isn't it?
> 
> I mean..George W. Bush was a tar baby if anyone was..
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has been.
> 
> The Tar Baby Strategy | The Democratic Daily
> 
> Bush's Tar Baby - Democratic Underground
Click to expand...


For your convenience I bolded the part that you apparently overlooked (or ignored).


----------



## RadiomanATL

Sallow said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just find it incredibly interesting that these sort of terms have never been applied to a white polician..by other politicians.
> 
> Amazing isn't it?
> 
> I mean..George W. Bush was a tar baby if anyone was..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been.
> 
> The Tar Baby Strategy | The Democratic Daily
> 
> Bush's Tar Baby - Democratic Underground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well shut my mouth..
> 
> And which Democratic politician was using it to describe Bush?
Click to expand...


They called him a monkey and a chimp.

Just as "racist". (or has the playbook changed this week?)


----------



## Sallow

RadiomanATL said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just find it incredibly interesting that these sort of terms have never been applied to a white polician..by other politicians.
> 
> Amazing isn't it?
> 
> I mean..George W. Bush was a tar baby if anyone was..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone ever called him 'boy' either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where were you 2001 - 2009? The dark side of the moon?
> 
> Frat boy ring any bells?
Click to expand...


Which Democratic politician called him that?

Your johnny on the spot..sure you can come up with a name..right quick.


----------



## Sallow

RadiomanATL said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been.
> 
> The Tar Baby Strategy | The Democratic Daily
> 
> Bush's Tar Baby - Democratic Underground
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well shut my mouth..
> 
> And which Democratic politician was using it to describe Bush?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They called him a monkey and a chimp.
> 
> Just as "racist". (or has the playbook changed this week?)
Click to expand...


Names..people..names.


----------



## California Girl

Sallow said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just find it incredibly interesting that these sort of terms have never been applied to a white polician..by other politicians.
> 
> Amazing isn't it?
> 
> I mean..George W. Bush was a tar baby if anyone was..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't applied to Obama. It was applied to his policies. Damn, you are one thick shit these days Shallow. Seriously. What happened to your ability to think logically?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When a viewpoint agrees with your own..it's logical.
> 
> When it doesn't...the person that doesn't agree with you suddenly becomes an idiot, a racist, a buffoon and all sorts of sweet nothings you like to post in personal attacks instead debating the idea.
Click to expand...


Actually, my buffoonish little buddy, I only ever call someone a racist if they are trivializing racism. Unlike you, you prefer to hide your racist views by labeling anyone who disagrees with you as a racist. In my view, that is trivializing racism.... which is, in itself, racist. 

How can I debate this? No one will explain to me how the fucking comment is racist. If no one will explain it, I cannot debate it. I can just repeat the fact..... and the fact is that, in context, it was not racist. This is just another faux outrage from the left in order to demean someone they disagree with. Fucking bunch of racists.


----------



## manifold

All these partisan water carriers must feel pretty damn betrayed by the fact that he apologized for using a racial slur.

Ironic partisanship is ironic.


----------



## RadiomanATL

manifold said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just find it incredibly interesting that these sort of terms have never been applied to a white polician..*by other politicians.
> *
> Amazing isn't it?
> 
> I mean..George W. Bush was a tar baby if anyone was..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been.
> 
> The Tar Baby Strategy | The Democratic Daily
> 
> Bush's Tar Baby - Democratic Underground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For your convenience I bolded the part that you apparently overlooked (or ignored).
Click to expand...


Oh, I'm sorry. I didn't see that part, nor realize that only elected representatives can use derogatory remarks aimed at other politicians. I'll be sure to keep up with the double standard for the next time.


----------



## rightwinger

Sallow said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just find it incredibly interesting that these sort of terms have never been applied to a white polician..by other politicians.
> 
> Amazing isn't it?
> 
> I mean..George W. Bush was a tar baby if anyone was..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't applied to Obama. It was applied to his policies. Damn, you are one thick shit these days Shallow. Seriously. What happened to your ability to think logically?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When a viewpoint agrees with your own..it's logical.
> 
> When it doesn't...the person that doesn't agree with you suddenly becomes an idiot, a racist, a buffoon and all sorts of sweet nothings you like to post in personal attacks instead debating the idea.
Click to expand...


Is that the California Girl we all know and love?


----------



## manifold

RadiomanATL said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been.
> 
> &#8220;The Tar Baby&#8221; Strategy | The Democratic Daily
> 
> Bush's Tar Baby - Democratic Underground
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For your convenience I bolded the part that you apparently overlooked (or ignored).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry. I didn't see that part, nor realize that only elected representatives can use derogatory remarks aimed at other politicians. I'll be sure to keep up with the double standard for the next time.
Click to expand...




You're the fucking moron comparing anonymous message board posts to the comments of a US representative, as if it proves something.


----------



## Sallow

I'll help out here..



> "What if [Obama] is so outside our comprehension, that only if you understand Kenyan, anti-colonial behavior, can you begin to piece together [his actions]?" Gingrich asked. "That is the most accurate, predictive model for his behavior."
> Newt Gingrich Slammed For Saying Obama May Hold 'Kenyan, Anti-Colonial' Worldview



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r90z0PMnKwI]&#x202a;George Allen introduces Macaca&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

You know..stuff like that.

Should be easy.


----------



## Divine Wind

RadiomanATL said:


> Oh, I'm sorry. I didn't see that part, nor realize that only elected representatives can use derogatory remarks aimed at other politicians. I'll be sure to keep up with the double standard for the next time.



Agreed it's a double standard.  Either the term "tar baby" is racist or it is not.  It doesn't matter who says it. 

I, for one, do not believe it is racist even though some do use it as a derogatory term just as others use the word "cracker" as a derogatory term.   I certainly do not believe Rep. Lamborn was using the phrase in a racial manner, but do understand why some people want to make it appear that way.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Sallow said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think *anyone *ever called him 'boy' either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where were you 2001 - 2009? The dark side of the moon?
> 
> Frat boy ring any bells?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which Democratic politician called him that?
> 
> Your johnny on the spot..sure you can come up with a name..right quick.
Click to expand...



The call was "anyone". I underlined it and bolded it for you in case you have trouble finding it.

Do you really need a list of links of "anyone" calling him a frat boy?


----------



## Sallow

California Girl said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't applied to Obama. It was applied to his policies. Damn, you are one thick shit these days Shallow. Seriously. What happened to your ability to think logically?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When a viewpoint agrees with your own..it's logical.
> 
> When it doesn't...the person that doesn't agree with you suddenly becomes an idiot, a racist, a buffoon and all sorts of sweet nothings you like to post in personal attacks instead debating the idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, my buffoonish little buddy, I only ever call someone a racist if they are trivializing racism. Unlike you, you prefer to hide your racist views by labeling anyone who disagrees with you as a racist. In my view, that is trivializing racism.... which is, in itself, racist.
> 
> How can I debate this? *No one will explain to me how the fucking comment is racist. *If no one will explain it, I cannot debate it. I can just repeat the fact..... and the fact is that, in context, it was not racist. This is just another faux outrage from the left in order to demean someone they disagree with. Fucking bunch of racists.
Click to expand...


I've linked databases to racist slurs and shown a sketch from Saturday Night Live with racial epithets (as did Elvis) to demonstrate..that indeed..Tar Baby is quite racist.

You've either dismissed it or yammered on about "context".

Look if politicians are going to behave in this sort of manner..they are going to be called on it..and rightfully so.

I can't remember a time that Democratic politicians yammered on about race, national origin or religion.

Republican politicians do it frequently. And it should not be part of the national dialogue on policy..unless that policy is specific to race, national origin or religion.


----------



## manifold

Sallow said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well shut my mouth..
> 
> And which Democratic politician was using it to describe Bush?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They called him a monkey and a chimp.
> 
> Just as "racist". (or has the playbook changed this week?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Names..people..names.
Click to expand...


The Democrat Underground poster with the screenname 'H2O Man' used the term in reference to President Bush and the Iraqi war.

That's exactly the same thing as a US Representative going on the radio and calling Obama a tar baby.


----------



## Sallow

RadiomanATL said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where were you 2001 - 2009? The dark side of the moon?
> 
> Frat boy ring any bells?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Democratic politician called him that?
> 
> Your johnny on the spot..sure you can come up with a name..right quick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The call was "anyone". I underlined it and bolded it for you in case you have trouble finding it.
> 
> Do you really need a list of links of "anyone" calling him a frat boy?
Click to expand...


Naw.

I've called him a FratBoy quite frequently. 

Never chimp though..I never really understood that one.

I don't think he looks like a chimp.


----------



## California Girl

Divine.Wind said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry. I didn't see that part, nor realize that only elected representatives can use derogatory remarks aimed at other politicians. I'll be sure to keep up with the double standard for the next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed it's a double standard.  Either the term "tar baby" is racist or it is not.  It doesn't matter who says it.
> 
> I, for one, do not believe it is racist even though some do use it as a derogatory term just as others use the word "cracker" as a derogatory term.   I certainly do not believe Rep. Lamborn was using the phrase in a racial manner, but do understand why some people want to make it appear that way.
Click to expand...


Actually, that's not right. It depends on the context of the term as to whether it is racist or not. The same is not true of some terms... such as 'porch monkey', 'jungle bunny' or 'spear chucker'. There is no other context for any of those other than to make a race based insult - and that is racist. The term 'tar baby' is no quite so simple. It relates to the stickiness of tar, not the color. Therefore, one has to look at the context to ascertain whether it is meant to be racist. If used in a racist way - as a direct insult towards a black person, then absolutely, it is racist. The fact is that it was not used in that context. Therefore, it was not a racist comment. 

Critical thinking - a useful tool for anyone who wants to be taken seriously.


----------



## manifold

Sallow said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which Democratic politician called him that?
> 
> Your johnny on the spot..sure you can come up with a name..right quick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The call was "anyone". I underlined it and bolded it for you in case you have trouble finding it.
> 
> Do you really need a list of links of "anyone" calling him a frat boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Naw.
> 
> I've called him a FratBoy quite frequently.
> 
> Never chimp though..I never really understood that one.
> 
> I don't think he looks like a chimp.
Click to expand...


And of course calling a privileged rich person, who in fact was in a fraternity, a frat boy is exactly the same thing as referring to a black man as 'boy'.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Sallow said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well shut my mouth..
> 
> And which Democratic politician was using it to describe Bush?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They called him a monkey and a chimp.
> 
> Just as "racist". (or has the playbook changed this week?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Names..people..names.
Click to expand...


I'll remember that it's only racist and derogatory when an elected official does it next time.

Or will it be a double standard then too? I can't keep up with the moving goalposts each time someone says something that is potentially offensive.


----------



## Sallow

RadiomanATL said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They called him a monkey and a chimp.
> 
> Just as "racist". (or has the playbook changed this week?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Names..people..names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll remember that it's only racist and derogatory when an elected official does it next time.
> 
> Or will it be a double standard then too? I can't keep up with the moving goalposts each time someone says something that is potentially offensive.
Click to expand...


So..the google didn't come up with anyone.


----------



## California Girl

Sallow said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> When a viewpoint agrees with your own..it's logical.
> 
> When it doesn't...the person that doesn't agree with you suddenly becomes an idiot, a racist, a buffoon and all sorts of sweet nothings you like to post in personal attacks instead debating the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, my buffoonish little buddy, I only ever call someone a racist if they are trivializing racism. Unlike you, you prefer to hide your racist views by labeling anyone who disagrees with you as a racist. In my view, that is trivializing racism.... which is, in itself, racist.
> 
> How can I debate this? *No one will explain to me how the fucking comment is racist. *If no one will explain it, I cannot debate it. I can just repeat the fact..... and the fact is that, in context, it was not racist. This is just another faux outrage from the left in order to demean someone they disagree with. Fucking bunch of racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've linked databases to racist slurs and shown a sketch from Saturday Night Live with racial epithets (as did Elvis) to demonstrate..that indeed..Tar Baby is quite racist.
> 
> You've either dismissed it or yammered on about "context".
> 
> Look if politicians are going to behave in this sort of manner..they are going to be called on it..and rightfully so.
> 
> I can't remember a time that Democratic politicians yammered on about race, national origin or religion.
> 
> Republican politicians do it frequently. And it should not be part of the national dialogue on policy..unless that policy is specific to race, national origin or religion.
Click to expand...


You can link to whatever bullshit you want to justify your bullshit - fact is that it remains bullshit. 

I 'yammer' on about 'context' because 'context' is actually quite important. It is a habit of both sides to take a comment out of context and create an issue. I find that intellectually shallow and partisan. I find it hugely entertaining that you consider context to be 'yammering'. It tells me a lot about you - and none of it good. 

If you can't remember a time that Democrats yammered on about race, national origin or religion, you may be suffering from early alzheimers or or some other form of dementia. Seek medical help - quickly. This thread - classic example of Democrats yammering on about race.


----------



## manifold

RadiomanATL said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They called him a monkey and a chimp.
> 
> Just as "racist". (or has the playbook changed this week?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Names..people..names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll remember that it's only racist and derogatory when an elected official does it next time.
> 
> Or will it be a double standard then too? I can't keep up with the moving goalposts each time someone says something that is potentially offensive.
Click to expand...


It's certainly worse when an elected official does it than when Tank posts it at USMB.


----------



## RadiomanATL

manifold said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> For your convenience I bolded the part that you apparently overlooked (or ignored).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry. I didn't see that part, nor realize that only elected representatives can use derogatory remarks aimed at other politicians. I'll be sure to keep up with the double standard for the next time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the fucking moron comparing anonymous message board posts to the comments of a US representative, as if it proves something.
Click to expand...


No, actually one was an article written comparing the two. 

Article=/=MB just so ya know.


----------



## Sallow

Divine.Wind said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry. I didn't see that part, nor realize that only elected representatives can use derogatory remarks aimed at other politicians. I'll be sure to keep up with the double standard for the next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed it's a double standard.  Either the term "tar baby" is racist or it is not.  It doesn't matter who says it.
> 
> I, for one, do not believe it is racist even though some do use it as a derogatory term just as others use the word "cracker" as a derogatory term.   I certainly do not believe Rep. Lamborn was using the phrase in a racial manner, but do understand why some people want to make it appear that way.
Click to expand...


It's "code talking". I don't know enough about Representative Lamborn to know whether he's racist or not..but was it meant as a racist remark. I've read it and I think it says "Don't worry guys..I with ya" to the racists.

This is a frequent tactic of the right that wants their votes. And it's been used, shamefully I might add...by people not personally racist at all.


----------



## RadiomanATL

manifold said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They called him a monkey and a chimp.
> 
> Just as "racist". (or has the playbook changed this week?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Names..people..names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Democrat Underground poster with the screenname 'H2O Man' used the term in reference to President Bush and the Iraqi war.
> 
> That's exactly the same thing as a US Representative going on the radio and calling Obama a tar baby.
Click to expand...


Convenient that you ignore the first link. Which is an article written by Robert Freedland for the Democratic Daily and cross referenced to John Kerry for President. 

But I guess that doesn't fit your narrative, so it becomes ignored. Too bad its right there for everyone to see.


----------



## manifold

RadiomanATL said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry. I didn't see that part, nor realize that only elected representatives can use derogatory remarks aimed at other politicians. I'll be sure to keep up with the double standard for the next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the fucking moron comparing anonymous message board posts to the comments of a US representative, as if it proves something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually one was an article written comparing the two.
> 
> Article=/=MB just so ya know.
Click to expand...


The link I clicked (that you posted) was a messageboard.

Fact, not opinion.


----------



## California Girl

Sallow said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry. I didn't see that part, nor realize that only elected representatives can use derogatory remarks aimed at other politicians. I'll be sure to keep up with the double standard for the next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed it's a double standard.  Either the term "tar baby" is racist or it is not.  It doesn't matter who says it.
> 
> I, for one, do not believe it is racist even though some do use it as a derogatory term just as others use the word "cracker" as a derogatory term.   I certainly do not believe Rep. Lamborn was using the phrase in a racial manner, but do understand why some people want to make it appear that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's "code talking". I don't know enough about Representative Lamborn to know whether he's racist or not..but was it meant as a racist remark. I've read it and I think it says "Don't worry guys..I with ya" to the racists.
> 
> This is a frequent tactic of the right that wants their votes. And it's been used, shamefully I might add...by people not personally racist at all.
Click to expand...


 You actually believe that or are you just bullshitting for the sake of it?


----------



## Sallow

California Girl said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, my buffoonish little buddy, I only ever call someone a racist if they are trivializing racism. Unlike you, you prefer to hide your racist views by labeling anyone who disagrees with you as a racist. In my view, that is trivializing racism.... which is, in itself, racist.
> 
> How can I debate this? *No one will explain to me how the fucking comment is racist. *If no one will explain it, I cannot debate it. I can just repeat the fact..... and the fact is that, in context, it was not racist. This is just another faux outrage from the left in order to demean someone they disagree with. Fucking bunch of racists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've linked databases to racist slurs and shown a sketch from Saturday Night Live with racial epithets (as did Elvis) to demonstrate..that indeed..Tar Baby is quite racist.
> 
> You've either dismissed it or yammered on about "context".
> 
> Look if politicians are going to behave in this sort of manner..they are going to be called on it..and rightfully so.
> 
> I can't remember a time that Democratic politicians yammered on about race, national origin or religion.
> 
> Republican politicians do it frequently. And it should not be part of the national dialogue on policy..unless that policy is specific to race, national origin or religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can link to whatever bullshit you want to justify your bullshit - fact is that it remains bullshit.
> 
> I 'yammer' on about 'context' because 'context' is actually quite important. It is a habit of both sides to take a comment out of context and create an issue. I find that intellectually shallow and partisan. I find it hugely entertaining that you consider context to be 'yammering'. It tells me a lot about you - and none of it good.
> 
> *If you can't remember a time that Democrats yammered on about race, national origin or religion,* you may be suffering from early alzheimers or or some other form of dementia. Seek medical help - quickly. This thread - classic example of Democrats yammering on about race.
Click to expand...


Within my lifetime? Dixiecrats did..and that was nearly 50 years ago. And they were pretty conservative.

But recently? Naw..can't remember it.

Perhaps you can link one.


----------



## manifold

RadiomanATL said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Names..people..names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrat Underground poster with the screenname 'H2O Man' used the term in reference to President Bush and the Iraqi war.
> 
> That's exactly the same thing as a US Representative going on the radio and calling Obama a tar baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Convenient that you ignore the first link. Which is an article written by Robert Freedland for the Democratic Daily and cross referenced to John Kerry for President.
> 
> But I guess that doesn't fit your narrative, so it becomes ignored. Too bad its right there for everyone to see.
Click to expand...


Actually, the first link I clicked was such a painfully fucking retarded and partisan attempt on your part that I didn't bother to click on the second.

Don't blame me because you posted a link that makes you look like a chump.


----------



## RadiomanATL

manifold said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The call was "anyone". I underlined it and bolded it for you in case you have trouble finding it.
> 
> Do you really need a list of links of "anyone" calling him a frat boy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw.
> 
> I've called him a FratBoy quite frequently.
> 
> Never chimp though..I never really understood that one.
> 
> I don't think he looks like a chimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And of course calling a privileged rich person, who in fact was in a fraternity, a frat boy is exactly the same thing as referring to a black man as 'boy'.
Click to expand...


Would removing the word "frat" make you feel any better and put some balm on your butthurt?

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/21/opinion/21dowd.html


----------



## RadiomanATL

Sallow said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Names..people..names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll remember that it's only racist and derogatory when an elected official does it next time.
> 
> Or will it be a double standard then too? I can't keep up with the moving goalposts each time someone says something that is potentially offensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So..the google didn't come up with anyone.
Click to expand...


I don't care enough to search. Just thought I would point out the double standard though.


----------



## California Girl

Sallow said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've linked databases to racist slurs and shown a sketch from Saturday Night Live with racial epithets (as did Elvis) to demonstrate..that indeed..Tar Baby is quite racist.
> 
> You've either dismissed it or yammered on about "context".
> 
> Look if politicians are going to behave in this sort of manner..they are going to be called on it..and rightfully so.
> 
> I can't remember a time that Democratic politicians yammered on about race, national origin or religion.
> 
> Republican politicians do it frequently. And it should not be part of the national dialogue on policy..unless that policy is specific to race, national origin or religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can link to whatever bullshit you want to justify your bullshit - fact is that it remains bullshit.
> 
> I 'yammer' on about 'context' because 'context' is actually quite important. It is a habit of both sides to take a comment out of context and create an issue. I find that intellectually shallow and partisan. I find it hugely entertaining that you consider context to be 'yammering'. It tells me a lot about you - and none of it good.
> 
> *If you can't remember a time that Democrats yammered on about race, national origin or religion,* you may be suffering from early alzheimers or or some other form of dementia. Seek medical help - quickly. This thread - classic example of Democrats yammering on about race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Within my lifetime? Dixiecrats did..and that was nearly 50 years ago. And they were pretty conservative.
> 
> But recently? Naw..can't remember it.
> 
> Perhaps you can link one.
Click to expand...


You only need to go back to 2008. Google it. Obama - candidate. Easy. Shameless using of race and religion for politics. If you can't remember that far back, seriously, get help. You have memory problems.


----------



## RadiomanATL

manifold said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the fucking moron comparing anonymous message board posts to the comments of a US representative, as if it proves something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, actually one was an article written comparing the two.
> 
> Article=/=MB just so ya know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The link I clicked (that you posted) was a messageboard.
> 
> Fact, not opinion.
Click to expand...


2 links were posted.

Fact. Not opinion.

You ignored the first. Fact. Not opinion.


----------



## manifold

RadiomanATL said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll remember that it's only racist and derogatory when an elected official does it next time.
> 
> Or will it be a double standard then too? I can't keep up with the moving goalposts each time someone says something that is potentially offensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So..the google didn't come up with anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care enough to search. Just thought I would point out the double standard though.
Click to expand...


The only thing you've pointed out is what a partisan hack you really are.

Why don't you go find some more anonymous internet posts to prove what a stupid douche you are.


----------



## Sallow

California Girl said:


> You actually believe that or are you just bullshitting for the sake of it?



Believe what?

Code talking..yeah I do.

Reagan used it with his "Welfare Queen" stories. I don't think Reagan had a racist bone in his body..but that was remarkably racist..and untrue I might add.


----------



## RadiomanATL

manifold said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrat Underground poster with the screenname 'H2O Man' used the term in reference to President Bush and the Iraqi war.
> 
> That's exactly the same thing as a US Representative going on the radio and calling Obama a tar baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convenient that you ignore the first link. Which is an article written by Robert Freedland for the Democratic Daily and cross referenced to John Kerry for President.
> 
> But I guess that doesn't fit your narrative, so it becomes ignored. Too bad its right there for everyone to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, the first link I clicked was such a painfully fucking retarded and partisan attempt on your part that I didn't bother to click on the second.
> 
> Don't blame me because you posted a link that makes you look like a chump.
Click to expand...


The first link was the article. Are you normally in the habit of taking things out of order? Perhaps they were placed in a specific order on purpose. The main one first, additional, but not primary, support in the second.

But continue to ignore the evidence.


----------



## RadiomanATL

manifold said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> So..the google didn't come up with anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care enough to search. Just thought I would point out the double standard though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing you've pointed out is what a partisan hack you really are.
> 
> Why don't you go find some more anonymous internet posts to prove what a stupid douche you are.
Click to expand...


1.5/10 mani. It's been pointed out to you repeatedly that two links were offered. And you continue to ignore the evidence in the first and attempt to change the narrative.

Bush was called a Tar Baby by Democrats.

Next.


----------



## Sallow

California Girl said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can link to whatever bullshit you want to justify your bullshit - fact is that it remains bullshit.
> 
> I 'yammer' on about 'context' because 'context' is actually quite important. It is a habit of both sides to take a comment out of context and create an issue. I find that intellectually shallow and partisan. I find it hugely entertaining that you consider context to be 'yammering'. It tells me a lot about you - and none of it good.
> 
> *If you can't remember a time that Democrats yammered on about race, national origin or religion,* you may be suffering from early alzheimers or or some other form of dementia. Seek medical help - quickly. This thread - classic example of Democrats yammering on about race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Within my lifetime? Dixiecrats did..and that was nearly 50 years ago. And they were pretty conservative.
> 
> But recently? Naw..can't remember it.
> 
> Perhaps you can link one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You only need to go back to 2008. Google it. Obama - candidate. Easy. Shameless using of race and religion for politics. If you can't remember that far back, seriously, get help. You have memory problems.
Click to expand...


Post some quotes of him shooting down McCain for his associations, religion, national origin..sheesh..something.

He was pretty respectful toward McCain.


----------



## manifold

CG, Radiotwat et al apparently subscribe to some uber-silly notion that in order for any slur to be racist, it must be universally racist.  That is, if it's racist to call a black man a ******, it's just as racist to call a white man a ******.  Or a chimp.  Or boy.  Or porch monkey.  Or spear chucking, watermelon gobbling, greasy fried chicken eating, lazy fucking coon!

And that of course, is decidedly fucking retarded.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Actually, that seems to be the Democratic narrative. Considering they have to ignore context in order to make it racist.

1.3/10.


----------



## Sallow

RadiomanATL said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll remember that it's only racist and derogatory when an elected official does it next time.
> 
> Or will it be a double standard then too? I can't keep up with the moving goalposts each time someone says something that is potentially offensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So..the google didn't come up with anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care enough to search. Just thought I would point out the double standard though.
Click to expand...


Well you had no trouble posting two links..but now you don't "care" to search.

Got it.


----------



## California Girl

Sallow said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Within my lifetime? Dixiecrats did..and that was nearly 50 years ago. And they were pretty conservative.
> 
> But recently? Naw..can't remember it.
> 
> Perhaps you can link one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You only need to go back to 2008. Google it. Obama - candidate. Easy. Shameless using of race and religion for politics. If you can't remember that far back, seriously, get help. You have memory problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post some quotes of him shooting down McCain for his associations, religion, national origin..sheesh..something.
> 
> He was pretty respectful toward McCain.
Click to expand...


Ohhhh, you need to change the parameters now?   You don't get to call the shots about what kind of comments fit the rules you defined. Idiot. 

Google it yourself. Find out for yourself how your own bunch of hypocrites used race for politics. 

You are becoming laughable, Shallow. Seriously. This is pathetic. Calling me a racist.... that really should be beneath you.... shame on you. Defriending me was pathetic enough - but calling me a racist.... really.... you're losing it. I honestly think you may have some kind of mental illness.


----------



## manifold

RadiomanATL said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care enough to search. Just thought I would point out the double standard though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing you've pointed out is what a partisan hack you really are.
> 
> Why don't you go find some more anonymous internet posts to prove what a stupid douche you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.5/10 mani. It's been pointed out to you repeatedly that two links were offered. And you continue to ignore the evidence in the first and attempt to change the narrative.
> 
> Bush was called a Tar Baby by Democrats.
> 
> Next.
Click to expand...


An opinion piece is slightly better than an anonymous message board post.

But it is still not a valid comparison to comments made by a sitting member of Congress.  And that's exactly the stupid ass comparison you're trying to push here.

Next.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Sallow said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> So..the google didn't come up with anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care enough to search. Just thought I would point out the double standard though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you had no trouble posting two links..but now you don't "care" to search.
> 
> Got it.
Click to expand...


I had no trouble posting two links. But after I realized that you guys were too lazy to do your own research I decided I would join you.


----------



## RadiomanATL

manifold said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing you've pointed out is what a partisan hack you really are.
> 
> Why don't you go find some more anonymous internet posts to prove what a stupid douche you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.5/10 mani. It's been pointed out to you repeatedly that two links were offered. And you continue to ignore the evidence in the first and attempt to change the narrative.
> 
> Bush was called a Tar Baby by Democrats.
> 
> Next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An opinion piece is slightly better than an anonymous message board post.
> 
> But it is still not a valid comparison to comments made by a sitting member of Congress.  And that's exactly the stupid ass comparison you're trying to push here.
> 
> Next.
Click to expand...


I'll remember that the opinions of elected representatives are valued higher than professional opinion writers next time.


----------



## manifold

Come on now Sallow, don't be unreasonable.  Everybody knows that referring to Bush as a frat boy is every bit as racist as calling Obama a tar baby.


----------



## manifold

RadiomanATL said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.5/10 mani. It's been pointed out to you repeatedly that two links were offered. And you continue to ignore the evidence in the first and attempt to change the narrative.
> 
> Bush was called a Tar Baby by Democrats.
> 
> Next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An opinion piece is slightly better than an anonymous message board post.
> 
> But it is still not a valid comparison to comments made by a sitting member of Congress.  And that's exactly the stupid ass comparison you're trying to push here.
> 
> Next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll remember that the opinions of elected representatives are valued higher than professional opinion writers next time.
Click to expand...


Please do.


----------



## manifold

And just to confirm:  Sallow's challenge to find something similar said by a democrat politician about a republican has gone completely unmet.

But whatcha gonna do?


----------



## BDBoop

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, that's what he meant.  But 'literally' he absolutely compared Obama to a tar baby.  If you were one tenth as intelligent as you claim (or perhaps simply honest), you'd know that.  He didn't say 'his policies' he said 'him', as in, I don't want to touch "HIM", it's like touching a tar baby.  Go read up on the usage of pronouns you stupid twat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have all the information I require to make an honest judgement.... honest being the key word. In context - and by context I mean his whole comment, not one fucking sentence - he was clearly talking about Obama's policies. That is not calling Obama a tar baby. And the phrase is about the stickiness of tar, not the color of tar. I don't care how many idiots claim something is racist when it is not.... claiming something is racist does not make it racist.
> 
> Two people on this thread have called me a racist. Does that make me a racist? No. It makes them fucking morons who use race as weapon - that makes them racists, but it has no impact on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK....let's make it simple for you
> 
> You do not use a black person and "tar baby" in the same sentence...regardless of context
> 
> You do not use a black person and "watermelon" in the same sentence....regardless of context
> 
> You do not use a black person and "n*gger" in the same sentence...regardless of context
Click to expand...


And might I add for those keeping track at home, that you don't refer to the President's 50th birthday party celebration as a "Hiphop BBQ that didn't create jobs" (thanks for that one, Faux News).


----------



## BDBoop

Divine.Wind said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been.
> 
> The Tar Baby Strategy | The Democratic Daily
> 
> Bush's Tar Baby - Democratic Underground
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^This.
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just find it incredibly interesting that these sort of terms have never been applied to a white polician..by other politicians.
> 
> Amazing isn't it?
> 
> I mean..George W. Bush was a tar baby if anyone was..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Iraq was and is a tar baby.  Is that racist?
Click to expand...


No, it's ignorant. Did everybody drop out in 10th grade, and we learned "QUAGMIRE" in 11th, ffs?


----------



## L.K.Eder

BDBoop said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been.
> 
> The Tar Baby Strategy | The Democratic Daily
> 
> Bush's Tar Baby - Democratic Underground
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^This.
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just find it incredibly interesting that these sort of terms have never been applied to a white polician..by other politicians.
> 
> Amazing isn't it?
> 
> I mean..George W. Bush was a tar baby if anyone was..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Iraq was and is a tar baby.  Is that racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's ignorant. Did everybody drop out in 10th grade, and we learned "QUAGMIRE" in 11th, ffs?
Click to expand...


quagmire was retired. no one who wanted to sell a war wanted the new war to be associated with that tarbaby of a word.


----------



## Rinata

California Girl said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> My problem, oh hysterical one, is that no one gets to decide what is offensive to any individual. You don't speak for 'blacks' any more than anyone else. I could not give a shit what color your skin is. Being black is no more or no less than being blond, or blue eyed, or a redhead. You're not a 'community', you're an individual. 'Community' is a political tool used by those who are arrogant enough to think they can speak for others. You can stick your 'community' where the sun don't shine.
> 
> And your need to capitalize your post shows a lack of self control. I dislike hysteria. I find it clouds one's judgement and ability to think logically.
> 
> 'Tar baby' is not racist unless it is used in a racist way.
> 
> My problem is idiots who use racism as a political tool. I find that equally as offensive as real racism. Actually, in some respects, it is worse than real racism.... because people like you make it harder to see the real racists. If you cared about this mythical 'black community', you would not use racism as a weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, fine.
> If you want to play this game.
> 
> Please source one black person that doesn't think "tar baby" is a racist term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interestingly, yesterday I spoke to my cousin's husband - he's black (I add that only because you insist that skin color is relevant) - he says he does not consider it racist - unless someone uses it as a way to insult a black person - then, he would consider it racist. So, I can source a black guy who doesn't think it is racist. But.... he is a very smart guy so perhaps intellect counts when it comes to racism.
Click to expand...


Well, that's really swell. But the majority of blacks feel differently. Aren't you old enough to know that you can't tell people how to feel?? But you constantly try. If a black person tells you that the term, "tar baby" insults them, then believe it!! Instead of running around trying to get other opinions. That is stupid and insensitive.


----------



## Rinata

California Girl said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my explanations are idiotic, it's only because I'm responding to your arguments in kind.
> You claimed, "now, let's look at where the term 'tar baby' originated". I responded by trying to inform you that the "N" WORD has the same non-racist origins. However, since then, both word have been hijacked by racist, who have attached racist connotations to their usage. As a result, anyone who uses EITHER TERMS are viewed a racist. Words and phrases have a history, termed etymology. I really don't know any other way to explain it to you. I will only tell you that in the black community "tar baby" is right up there having the same offensiveness as the "N" word.
> 
> YOU DON'T GET TO DECIDE WHAT'S OFFENSIVE TO BLACKS.
> THAT'S YOU'RE FUCKING PROBLEM.
> 
> YOU THINK IN TERMS OF  A WHITE PRIVILEGES MENTALITY THAT STILL THINKS YOU GET TO TELL BLACKS WHAT THEY FIND OFFENSIVE, IN A COMMUNITY, YOU DON'T BELONG TO.
> 
> DON'T LECTURE ME ABOUT WHAT'S DANGEROUS. I'M BLACK. I KNOW WHAT IS CONSIDERED OFFENSIVE IN THE THAT COMMUNITY, BECAUSE I BELONG TO IT.
> 
> GET A FUCKING CLUE.
> MY GOD, WHAT'S YOUR PROBLEM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her problem is that she's a mean and bitter broad and takes it out on every single person she can. You can see why I would never again explain my reasons for anything I say. I don't care how many times she asks. I am convinced that she gets it. She just wants everybody to, "explain" so that she can turn around with another vicious attack. This bitch is a real piece of work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe. On the bright side, I have never ever insulted anyone's deceased family - ever. That, my fat friend, is your way. I have standards.... unlike you, ya fat assed ho.
Click to expand...


I still stand by my comment and it was YOU I insulted, not your dead fiance. ANYBODY that doesn't get stuck marrying you has dodged a bullet. I'm sorry that after a year, you still don't get that you were the object of my scorn. But you're so narcississtic, you just don't see it. Not my problem.


----------



## Rinata

Ali777 said:


> Hey everybody.
> 
> Yesterday I was talking to a white guy.
> 
> He told me that "tar baby" is considered racist.
> 
> I only mention he was white because I know it's relevant to some people.
> 
> It's not relevant to me though.
> 
> But, but, but....I can't provide any other source, other than fictional characters
> to support my claims.
> 
> Good thing I just happened to have a white person handy and we just happened to strike up a conversation, that so conveniently supports my position, huh?


----------



## Rinata

California Girl said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> To review.... this is what he said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, to review the origins of the phrase 'tar baby'. It originates from the 19th-century Uncle Remus stories. In one particular story, B'rer Fox makes a doll out of a lump of tar and uses it to trap B'rer Rabbit. B'rer Rabbit gets more and more stuck the more he hits and kicks the tar baby.
> 
> Anyone with an IQ over room temperature can easily understand the context. So, can someone please clearly and logically explain how the fuck that comment is racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an ignorant, racist bitch. Quit trying to shove this crap down people's throats. Do you think this poor excuse of an explanation fools anybody?? Why don't you just own that you're as bigoted as the day is long?? Get a spine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a racist?
> 
> Calling someone a racist for point scoring is, in itself, racist. So the racist is you, fatty.
Click to expand...


Oh, shut up!!! Your fat jokes are getting so boring. Especially when I'm not fat!! Point scoring??


----------



## Rinata

VanceMack said:


> So...did the representative call Obama a 'tar baby' or the sticky situation he was IN a tar baby?



It doesn't matter!!! Did you ever hear such a comment when Bush, Clinton, or Reagan was president??? NO!!!!!


----------



## Divine Wind

BDBoop said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Iraq was and is a tar baby.  Is that racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's ignorant. Did everybody drop out in 10th grade, and we learned "QUAGMIRE" in 11th, ffs?
Click to expand...


Why is it ignorant?  In fact, isn't quagmire and tar baby equivalent to the same thing; being stuck in a situation?  

What does Facial Feminization Surgery have to do with whether or not the term "tar baby" is racist or not?  FFS - Facial feminization surgery


----------



## L.K.Eder

Divine.Wind said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Iraq was and is a tar baby.  Is that racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's ignorant. Did everybody drop out in 10th grade, and we learned "QUAGMIRE" in 11th, ffs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it ignorant?  In fact, isn't quagmire and tar baby equivalent to the same thing; being stuck in a situation?
> 
> What does Facial Feminization Surgery have to do with whether or not the term "tar baby" is racist or not?  FFS - Facial feminization surgery
Click to expand...



hm, slow or weird.


----------



## Divine Wind

Sallow said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed it's a double standard.  Either the term "tar baby" is racist or it is not.  It doesn't matter who says it.
> 
> I, for one, do not believe it is racist even though some do use it as a derogatory term just as others use the word "cracker" as a derogatory term.   I certainly do not believe Rep. Lamborn was using the phrase in a racial manner, but do understand why some people want to make it appear that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's "code talking". I don't know enough about Representative Lamborn to know whether he's racist or not..but was it meant as a racist remark. I've read it and I think it says "Don't worry guys..I with ya" to the racists.
Click to expand...


If that were true, then President Obama shouldn't accept his apology.  Correct?


----------



## Rinata

RadiomanATL said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a a picture of the actor, James Baskett.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear God, you're stupid.
Click to expand...


I wish I could have made book on your response. That's exactly what I thought you'd say. Obama haters are so predictable.


----------



## rightwinger

Divine.Wind said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry. I didn't see that part, nor realize that only elected representatives can use derogatory remarks aimed at other politicians. I'll be sure to keep up with the double standard for the next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed it's a double standard.  Either the term "tar baby" is racist or it is not.  It doesn't matter who says it.
> 
> I, for one, do not believe it is racist even though some do use it as a derogatory term just as others use the word "cracker" as a derogatory term.   I certainly do not believe Rep. Lamborn was using the phrase in a racial manner, but do understand why some people want to make it appear that way.
Click to expand...


Unfortunately,  life is not that simple. Some words are racist in one use and not in another. Blacks can joke and call each other n*gger but it is inappropriate if a white person does it.....sorry, that's just the way life is

You don't use a tar baby analogy when talking about a black person
You don't use an elephant analogy when talking about a fat person
You don't use a dwarf analogy when talking about a short person


----------



## Divine Wind

rightwinger said:


> Unfortunately,  life is not that simple. Some words are racist in one use and not in another. Blacks can joke and call each other n*gger but it is inappropriate if a white person does it.....sorry, that's just the way life is
> 
> You don't use a tar baby analogy when talking about a black person
> You don't use an elephant analogy when talking about a fat person
> You don't use a dwarf analogy when talking about a short person



Isn't it racist to say one person can do something but another person cannot because of the color of their skin?


----------



## rightwinger

Divine.Wind said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately,  life is not that simple. Some words are racist in one use and not in another. Blacks can joke and call each other n*gger but it is inappropriate if a white person does it.....sorry, that's just the way life is
> 
> You don't use a tar baby analogy when talking about a black person
> You don't use an elephant analogy when talking about a fat person
> You don't use a dwarf analogy when talking about a short person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it racist to say one person can do something but another person cannot because of the color of their skin?
Click to expand...


Nope, it's part of being an adult to realize when something is appropriate and when it is not


----------



## BDBoop

rightwinger said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry. I didn't see that part, nor realize that only elected representatives can use derogatory remarks aimed at other politicians. I'll be sure to keep up with the double standard for the next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed it's a double standard.  Either the term "tar baby" is racist or it is not.  It doesn't matter who says it.
> 
> I, for one, do not believe it is racist even though some do use it as a derogatory term just as others use the word "cracker" as a derogatory term.   I certainly do not believe Rep. Lamborn was using the phrase in a racial manner, but do understand why some people want to make it appear that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately,  life is not that simple. Some words are racist in one use and not in another. Blacks can joke and call each other n*gger but it is inappropriate if a white person does it.....sorry, that's just the way life is
> 
> You don't use a tar baby analogy when talking about a black person
> You don't use an elephant analogy when talking about a fat person
> You don't use a dwarf analogy when talking about a short person
Click to expand...


George Carlin nailed it.

"Yes, you can prick your finger, but don't finger your prick. No, no."

George Carlin's Seven Dirty Words


----------



## Divine Wind

rightwinger said:


> Nope, it's part of being an adult to realize when something is appropriate and when it is not



Sounds racist to me.  
_
I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin, but by the content of their character._
*Martin Luther King, Jr.*


Seems to me Rep. Lamborn is being judged by the color of his skin, not the content of his character.


----------



## rightwinger

Divine.Wind said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it's part of being an adult to realize when something is appropriate and when it is not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds racist to me.
> _
> I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin, but by the content of their character._
> *Martin Luther King, Jr.*
> 
> 
> Seems to me Rep. Lamborn is being judged by the color of his skin, not the content of his character.
Click to expand...


I suspect that when one probes the character of Rep Lamborn  you will find a good ole boy who enjoys a good colored joke now and then


----------



## Divine Wind

L.K.Eder said:


> hm, slow or weird.



U.S. Marine, so it's both.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Are _ad hominem_ attacks the norm around here or just  the reaction of someone with nothing more to say?


----------



## L.K.Eder

Divine.Wind said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> hm, slow or weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Marine, so it's both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are _ad hominem_ attacks the norm around here or just  the reaction of someone with nothing more to say?
Click to expand...


they are the norm.

you will get over it, ffs.


----------



## Divine Wind

rightwinger said:


> I suspect that when one probes the character of Rep Lamborn  you will find a good ole boy who enjoys a good colored joke now and then



Unsubstantiated accusations of racism do not answer the question.  They only serve to distract attention from answering the question.


----------



## Divine Wind

L.K.Eder said:


> they are the norm.



Sadly, I believe you.


----------



## California Girl

Rinata said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, fine.
> If you want to play this game.
> 
> Please source one black person that doesn't think "tar baby" is a racist term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly, yesterday I spoke to my cousin's husband - he's black (I add that only because you insist that skin color is relevant) - he says he does not consider it racist - unless someone uses it as a way to insult a black person - then, he would consider it racist. So, I can source a black guy who doesn't think it is racist. But.... he is a very smart guy so perhaps intellect counts when it comes to racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that's really swell. But the majority of blacks feel differently. Aren't you old enough to know that you can't tell people how to feel?? But you constantly try. If a black person tells you that the term, "tar baby" insults them, then believe it!! Instead of running around trying to get other opinions. That is stupid and insensitive.
Click to expand...


I treat people as individuals. If an individual find the phrase insulting, that's fine. But it does not make it racist. It means that they are not smart enough to understand the meaning of 'context'.... but, apparently, context is 'yammering'.

Anyone who thinks context is not vital is a fucking moron. And that, my fat assed friend, is you.


----------



## rightwinger

Divine.Wind said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect that when one probes the character of Rep Lamborn  you will find a good ole boy who enjoys a good colored joke now and then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unsubstantiated accusations of racism do not answer the question.  They only serve to distract attention from answering the question.
Click to expand...


Hence, I only suspect

My rationale is that I have rarely heard tar baby analogies in the last forty years. Most have caught on that is  rarely appropriate nowadays. Tar baby was a popular term in the 50s and 60s mostly in the south

Even Disney won't show Song of the South anymore because of the tar baby segment

But it seems tar baby is alive and well with Rep Lamborn and his friends


----------



## L.K.Eder

rightwinger said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect that when one probes the character of Rep Lamborn  you will find a good ole boy who enjoys a good colored joke now and then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unsubstantiated accusations of racism do not answer the question.  They only serve to distract attention from answering the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hence, I only suspect
> 
> My rationale is that I have rarely heard tar baby analogies in the last forty years. Most have caught on that is  rarely appropriate nowadays. Tar baby was a popular term in the 50s and 60s mostly in the south
> 
> Even Disney won't show Song of the South anymore.
> 
> But it seems tar baby is alive and well with Rep Lamborn and his friends
Click to expand...


that's because they like the br'er rabbit stories so much, that they tell them to each other over cigars, whine and bribes.


----------



## California Girl

rightwinger said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect that when one probes the character of Rep Lamborn  you will find a good ole boy who enjoys a good colored joke now and then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unsubstantiated accusations of racism do not answer the question.  They only serve to distract attention from answering the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hence, I only suspect
> 
> My rationale is that I have rarely heard tar baby analogies in the last forty years. Most have caught on that is  rarely appropriate nowadays. Tar baby was a popular term in the 50s and 60s mostly in the south
> 
> Even Disney won't show Song of the South anymore.
> 
> But it seems tar baby is alive and well with Rep Lamborn and his friends
Click to expand...


And yet, it is totally appropriate (apparently) to accuse people of being 'terrorists' just because they happen to hold a different political view. That's offensive.... it's the hypocrisy of the left that entertains me. Get all butt hurt over one insult, and carry on insulting other people. 

Fuck that.


----------



## rightwinger

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unsubstantiated accusations of racism do not answer the question.  They only serve to distract attention from answering the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence, I only suspect
> 
> My rationale is that I have rarely heard tar baby analogies in the last forty years. Most have caught on that is  rarely appropriate nowadays. Tar baby was a popular term in the 50s and 60s mostly in the south
> 
> Even Disney won't show Song of the South anymore.
> 
> But it seems tar baby is alive and well with Rep Lamborn and his friends
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, it is totally appropriate (apparently) to accuse people of being 'terrorists' just because they happen to hold a different political view. That's offensive.... it's the hypocrisy of the left that entertains me. Get all butt hurt over one insult, and carry on insulting other people.
> 
> Fuck that.
Click to expand...


Just for context...

Do you and your friends often refer to tar baby when you talk about a situation that gets worse the more you fight it?


----------



## Ali777

Divine.Wind said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it's part of being an adult to realize when something is appropriate and when it is not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds racist to me.
> _
> I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin, but by the content of their character._
> *Martin Luther King, Jr.*
> 
> 
> Seems to me Rep. Lamborn is being judged by the color of his skin, not the content of his character.
Click to expand...


Wow. Now I've seen it all. You've actually got that audacity to quote Martin Luther King Jr., a black man, to defend the usage of the word "Tar Baby".


----------



## Ali777

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unsubstantiated accusations of racism do not answer the question.  They only serve to distract attention from answering the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence, I only suspect
> 
> My rationale is that I have rarely heard tar baby analogies in the last forty years. Most have caught on that is  rarely appropriate nowadays. Tar baby was a popular term in the 50s and 60s mostly in the south
> 
> Even Disney won't show Song of the South anymore.
> 
> But it seems tar baby is alive and well with Rep Lamborn and his friends
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, it is totally appropriate (apparently) to accuse people of being 'terrorists' just because they happen to hold a different political view. That's offensive.... it's the hypocrisy of the left that entertains me. Get all butt hurt over one insult, and carry on insulting other people.
> 
> Fuck that.
Click to expand...


Who on the left is claiming it's acceptable to call political opponents terrorist?


----------



## Divine Wind

Ali777 said:


> Wow. Now I've seen it all. You've actually got that audacity to quote Martin Luther King Jr., a black man, to defend the usage of the word "Tar Baby".



Yes.  I read a book titled "The Audacity of Hope" and was inspired to speak up for truth, justice and the American way.  

So, do you  think whether or not the use of a word is racist depends upon a person's character or the color of their skin?


----------



## Divine Wind

Ali777 said:


> Who on the left is claiming it's acceptable to call political opponents terrorist?



The current Vice President of these here United States:
Sources: Joe Biden likened tea partiers to terrorists - Jonathan Allen and John Bresnahan - POLITICO.com


----------



## manifold

Ironic that the one person screaming about context is eager to ignore the inherent racial context of a white man using the tar baby analogy in reference to a black man.

Ironic, but given the hack in question, hardly surprising.


----------



## BDBoop

Divine.Wind said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who on the left is claiming it's acceptable to call political opponents terrorist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The current Vice President of these here United States:
> Sources: Joe Biden likened tea partiers to terrorists - Jonathan Allen and John Bresnahan - POLITICO.com
Click to expand...


And as posted previously, if someone doesn't want to be perceived as a terrorist, here's a novel idea.

DON'T TAKE HOSTAGES.


----------



## California Girl

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hence, I only suspect
> 
> My rationale is that I have rarely heard tar baby analogies in the last forty years. Most have caught on that is  rarely appropriate nowadays. Tar baby was a popular term in the 50s and 60s mostly in the south
> 
> Even Disney won't show Song of the South anymore.
> 
> But it seems tar baby is alive and well with Rep Lamborn and his friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, it is totally appropriate (apparently) to accuse people of being 'terrorists' just because they happen to hold a different political view. That's offensive.... it's the hypocrisy of the left that entertains me. Get all butt hurt over one insult, and carry on insulting other people.
> 
> Fuck that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just for context...
> 
> Do you and your friends often refer to tar baby when you talk about a situation that gets worse the more you fight it?
Click to expand...


No. In fact, I don't think I have ever used the term.


----------



## California Girl

Ali777 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hence, I only suspect
> 
> My rationale is that I have rarely heard tar baby analogies in the last forty years. Most have caught on that is  rarely appropriate nowadays. Tar baby was a popular term in the 50s and 60s mostly in the south
> 
> Even Disney won't show Song of the South anymore.
> 
> But it seems tar baby is alive and well with Rep Lamborn and his friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, it is totally appropriate (apparently) to accuse people of being 'terrorists' just because they happen to hold a different political view. That's offensive.... it's the hypocrisy of the left that entertains me. Get all butt hurt over one insult, and carry on insulting other people.
> 
> Fuck that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who on the left is claiming it's acceptable to call political opponents terrorist?
Click to expand...


I'm not inclined to respond to you with any reason..... you called me a racist, and now you think you can just carry on asking me questions? Fuck you, you racist bitch.


----------



## California Girl

BDBoop said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who on the left is claiming it's acceptable to call political opponents terrorist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The current Vice President of these here United States:
> Sources: Joe Biden likened tea partiers to terrorists - Jonathan Allen and John Bresnahan - POLITICO.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And as posted previously, if someone doesn't want to be perceived as a terrorist, here's a novel idea.
> 
> DON'T TAKE HOSTAGES.
Click to expand...


racist.


----------



## California Girl

manifold said:


> Ironic that the one person screaming about context is eager to ignore the inherent racial context of a white man using the tar baby analogy in reference to a black man.
> 
> Ironic, but given the hack in question, hardly surprising.



I don't 'scream' about anything, mani. I leave that to the CAPITAL LETTER ranters. I just maintain my view. Context is vital to understand the meaning of any comment. There is no inherent racial context.... there is just context. 

Seems to me that the left want to make it about race. And that is more racist than a reference to a tar baby.


----------



## Rinata

RadiomanATL said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> That was a fine bit of witty repartee if I do say so myself. Even left Ali speechless. So much so that he couldn't think of a comeback worthy of my post and so he was forced to place me on ignore so he wouldn't embarrass himself further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, shut up, stupid. I highly doubt it. You are so impressed with yourself, but I think that was stupid and not the least bit witty. I can see why Zander liked it. Another fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't doubt it. He had nothing to say and was so embarrassed that he had to put me on ignore.
> 
> 
> The fact that you have no sense of humor is no surprise either. It actually takes intelligence to enjoy wit.
Click to expand...


I have a great sense of humor. I know you think you're the second coming of Bob Hope, but I don't think your comments are the least bit funny. Just dumb.


----------



## Rinata

California Girl said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> he said "now i don't even want to be associated with him [obama], it's like touching a tar-baby"
> 
> so he compared obama to a tarbaby.
> 
> thanks for asking, again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> But right here in this thread we have a self-proclaimed intelligent person (just ask her), expecting people to believe that she just can't possibly fathom how ANYONE might see it as racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Context is not one sentence. True story.
> 
> I'm still waiting for an explanation. What I find interesting is that even asking for an explanation apparently makes me a racist.   I guess there is no explanation other than 'it's racist because we say so'. Which might make sense to you, but it does not to me.
Click to expand...


If you get an explanation, you're going to insult the poster and cuss them out. You know that's true. You don't want to know anything about the term, so quit being a lying sack of shit. You know it's racist.


----------



## The Infidel

rightwinger said:


> Just for context...
> 
> Do you and your friends often refer to tar baby when you talk about a situation that gets worse the more you fight it?



This entire thread is a tar baby


----------



## Rinata

manifold said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> But right here in this thread we have a self-proclaimed intelligent person (just ask her), expecting people to believe that she just can't possibly fathom how ANYONE might see it as racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Context is not one sentence. True story.
> 
> I'm still waiting for an explanation. What I find interesting is that even asking for an explanation apparently makes me a racist.   I guess there is no explanation other than 'it's racist because we say so'. Which might make sense to you, but it does not to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already said I don't think he intended it to be a racial slur.  And I didn't call you a racist either you lying twat.
> 
> It's just funny watching you pretend that you can't understand why comparing a black man to a tar baby might raise an eyebrow or two.
> You're behaving like a complete partisan fucktard.  But whatcha gonna do?
Click to expand...


 Told you. Everybody has your number. By playing dumb you are making a big fool of yourself.


----------



## Rinata

California Girl said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> he did not compare Obama to a tar baby..... he was talking about Obama's policies, not the man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, that's what he meant.  But 'literally' he absolutely compared Obama to a tar baby.  If you were one tenth as intelligent as you claim (or perhaps simply honest), you'd know that.  He didn't say 'his policies' he said 'him', as in, I don't want to touch "HIM", it's like touching a tar baby.  Go read up on the usage of pronouns you stupid twat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have all the information I require to make an honest judgement.... honest being the key word. In context - and by context I mean his whole comment, not one fucking sentence - he was clearly talking about Obama's policies. That is not calling Obama a tar baby. And the phrase is about the stickiness of tar, not the color of tar. I don't care how many idiots claim something is racist when it is not.... claiming something is racist does not make it racist.
> 
> Two people on this thread have called me a racist. Does that make me a racist? No. It makes them fucking morons who use race as weapon - that makes them racists, but it has no impact on me.
Click to expand...


You just think you are God Almighty, don't you??? 

I told you that you have no right to dictate to others what is considered racist and what is not. Especially if blacks tell you a certain term offends them!! When anybody is offended you cannot tell them how to feel. The thing to do is to respect their feelings and not use the offending term again. Not try to prove that they are wrong for being offended. Why don't you get that??

You keep bragging about how smart you are, but you sure don't exhibit it here.


----------



## Rinata

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, that's what he meant.  But 'literally' he absolutely compared Obama to a tar baby.  If you were one tenth as intelligent as you claim (or perhaps simply honest), you'd know that.  He didn't say 'his policies' he said 'him', as in, I don't want to touch "HIM", it's like touching a tar baby.  Go read up on the usage of pronouns you stupid twat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have all the information I require to make an honest judgement.... honest being the key word. In context - and by context I mean his whole comment, not one fucking sentence - he was clearly talking about Obama's policies. That is not calling Obama a tar baby. And the phrase is about the stickiness of tar, not the color of tar. I don't care how many idiots claim something is racist when it is not.... claiming something is racist does not make it racist.
> 
> Two people on this thread have called me a racist. Does that make me a racist? No. It makes them fucking morons who use race as weapon - that makes them racists, but it has no impact on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK....let's make it simple for you
> 
> You do not use a black person and "tar baby" in the same sentence...regardless of context
> 
> You do not use a black person and "watermelon" in the same sentence....regardless of context
> 
> You do not use a black person and "n*gger" in the same sentence...regardless of context
Click to expand...


She'll get it all right. But she'll lie and say she doesn't and attack you again.


----------



## The Infidel

Rinata said:


> If you get an explanation, you're going to insult the poster and cuss them out. You know that's true. You don't want to know anything about the term, so quit being a lying sack of shit. You know it's racist.



I want an explanation!

The way I see it.... the original term was never meant to be racist, just like the word gay was never intended to used as a description for a lifestyle... It meant you were happy.

Tar baby was in its ORIGINAL context and you cant prove it was'nt.... thats what pisses you moonbats off the most.

THOUGHT POLICE!!!!!


----------



## California Girl

Rinata said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have all the information I require to make an honest judgement.... honest being the key word. In context - and by context I mean his whole comment, not one fucking sentence - he was clearly talking about Obama's policies. That is not calling Obama a tar baby. And the phrase is about the stickiness of tar, not the color of tar. I don't care how many idiots claim something is racist when it is not.... claiming something is racist does not make it racist.
> 
> Two people on this thread have called me a racist. Does that make me a racist? No. It makes them fucking morons who use race as weapon - that makes them racists, but it has no impact on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK....let's make it simple for you
> 
> You do not use a black person and "tar baby" in the same sentence...regardless of context
> 
> You do not use a black person and "watermelon" in the same sentence....regardless of context
> 
> You do not use a black person and "n*gger" in the same sentence...regardless of context
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She'll get it all right. But she'll lie and say she doesn't and attack you again.
Click to expand...


Could you please fuck off responding on my behalf. I appreciate that the left think they have the right to decide what other people will or will not say, but you don't. So fuck off... mmmk, fatty?


----------



## California Girl

Rinata said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, that's what he meant.  But 'literally' he absolutely compared Obama to a tar baby.  If you were one tenth as intelligent as you claim (or perhaps simply honest), you'd know that.  He didn't say 'his policies' he said 'him', as in, I don't want to touch "HIM", it's like touching a tar baby.  Go read up on the usage of pronouns you stupid twat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have all the information I require to make an honest judgement.... honest being the key word. In context - and by context I mean his whole comment, not one fucking sentence - he was clearly talking about Obama's policies. That is not calling Obama a tar baby. And the phrase is about the stickiness of tar, not the color of tar. I don't care how many idiots claim something is racist when it is not.... claiming something is racist does not make it racist.
> 
> Two people on this thread have called me a racist. Does that make me a racist? No. It makes them fucking morons who use race as weapon - that makes them racists, but it has no impact on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just think you are God Almighty, don't you???
> 
> I told you that you have no right to dictate to others what is considered racist and what is not. Especially if blacks tell you a certain term offends them!! When anybody is offended you cannot tell them how to feel. The thing to do is to respect their feelings and not use the offending term again. Not try to prove that they are wrong for being offended. Why don't you get that??
> 
> You keep bragging about how smart you are, but you sure don't exhibit it here.
Click to expand...


No, I don't think I'm God Almighty. I just know that I'm smarter than you.... but, to be fair, a fucking rock is smarter than you. 

And, as for exhibiting 'smart'.... you really shouldn't bitch about others, you ignorant bitch.


----------



## California Girl

The Infidel said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you get an explanation, you're going to insult the poster and cuss them out. You know that's true. You don't want to know anything about the term, so quit being a lying sack of shit. You know it's racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want an explanation!
> 
> The way I see it.... the original term was never meant to be racist, just like the word gay was never intended to used as a description for a lifestyle... It meant you were happy.
> 
> Tar baby was in its ORIGINAL context and you cant prove it was'nt.... thats what pisses you moonbats off the most.
> 
> THOUGHT POLICE!!!!!
Click to expand...


I asked for an explanation pages ago.... I even provided the full quote.... which might be why none of these idiots can explain why it's racist.... because any explanation would be ridiculous... because it wasn't racist.


----------



## Rinata

California Girl said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK....let's make it simple for you
> 
> You do not use a black person and "tar baby" in the same sentence...regardless of context
> 
> You do not use a black person and "watermelon" in the same sentence....regardless of context
> 
> You do not use a black person and "n*gger" in the same sentence...regardless of context
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She'll get it all right. But she'll lie and say she doesn't and attack you again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could you please fuck off responding on my behalf. I appreciate that the left think they have the right to decide what other people will or will not say, but you don't. So fuck off... mmmk, fatty?
Click to expand...


Well, that's what you do, isn't it??? And if you don't like my posts, don't read them. Or there is something else you can do. Have them deleted!!! You're good at that!!! You can dish it out, but you sure cannot take it.


----------



## The Infidel

rightwinger said:


> You don't use a tar baby analogy when talking about a black person
> 
> 
> 
> *THIS IS NOT WHAT HAPPENED*
> 
> You don't use an elephant analogy when talking about a fat person
> You don't use a dwarf analogy when talking about a short person



Nice try though


----------



## Rat in the Hat

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, that's what he meant.  But 'literally' he absolutely compared Obama to a tar baby.  If you were one tenth as intelligent as you claim (or perhaps simply honest), you'd know that.  He didn't say 'his policies' he said 'him', as in, I don't want to touch "HIM", it's like touching a tar baby.  Go read up on the usage of pronouns you stupid twat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have all the information I require to make an honest judgement.... honest being the key word. In context - and by context I mean his whole comment, not one fucking sentence - he was clearly talking about Obama's policies. That is not calling Obama a tar baby. And the phrase is about the stickiness of tar, not the color of tar. I don't care how many idiots claim something is racist when it is not.... claiming something is racist does not make it racist.
> 
> Two people on this thread have called me a racist. Does that make me a racist? No. It makes them fucking morons who use race as weapon - that makes them racists, but it has no impact on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK....let's make it simple for you
> 
> You do not use a black person and "tar baby" in the same sentence...regardless of context
> 
> You do not use a black person and "watermelon" in the same sentence....regardless of context
> 
> You do not use a black person and "n*gger" in the same sentence...regardless of context
Click to expand...


I can agree with you on examples #1 & #3, but have to question #2.

Would the following be a racist statement?

Michelle Obama donated watermelons grown in the White House garden to a local food pantry.


----------



## Divine Wind

BDBoop said:


> And as posted previously, if someone doesn't want to be perceived as a terrorist, here's a novel idea.
> 
> DON'T TAKE HOSTAGES.


Isn't that moving the goal posts?  I answered a question and get this?  

Great idea!  So who are you accusing of taking "hostages"?


----------



## Rinata

California Girl said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have all the information I require to make an honest judgement.... honest being the key word. In context - and by context I mean his whole comment, not one fucking sentence - he was clearly talking about Obama's policies. That is not calling Obama a tar baby. And the phrase is about the stickiness of tar, not the color of tar. I don't care how many idiots claim something is racist when it is not.... claiming something is racist does not make it racist.
> 
> Two people on this thread have called me a racist. Does that make me a racist? No. It makes them fucking morons who use race as weapon - that makes them racists, but it has no impact on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just think you are God Almighty, don't you???
> 
> I told you that you have no right to dictate to others what is considered racist and what is not. Especially if blacks tell you a certain term offends them!! When anybody is offended you cannot tell them how to feel. The thing to do is to respect their feelings and not use the offending term again. Not try to prove that they are wrong for being offended. Why don't you get that??
> 
> You keep bragging about how smart you are, but you sure don't exhibit it here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't think I'm God Almighty. I just know that I'm smarter than you.... but, to be fair, a fucking rock is smarter than you.
> 
> And, as for exhibiting 'smart'.... you really shouldn't bitch about others, you ignorant bitch.
Click to expand...


Hit a nerve, did I?? Listen, you miserable bitch, on my worst day I am smarter than you are on your best day.


----------



## The Infidel

Rinata said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> She'll get it all right. But she'll lie and say she doesn't and attack you again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please fuck off responding on my behalf. I appreciate that the left think they have the right to decide what other people will or will not say, but you don't. So fuck off... mmmk, fatty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that's what you do, isn't it??? And if you don't like my posts, don't read them. Or there is something else you can do. Have them deleted!!! You're good at that!!! You can dish it out, but you sure cannot take it.
Click to expand...


you just want to be a asshat about it.... Thats all of it in a nutshell. Thats OK to say is'nt it? I dont want to offend turtles are anYthing. Oh SNAP.... do turtles represent some racial group or something?


----------



## California Girl

Rinata said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just think you are God Almighty, don't you???
> 
> I told you that you have no right to dictate to others what is considered racist and what is not. Especially if blacks tell you a certain term offends them!! When anybody is offended you cannot tell them how to feel. The thing to do is to respect their feelings and not use the offending term again. Not try to prove that they are wrong for being offended. Why don't you get that??
> 
> You keep bragging about how smart you are, but you sure don't exhibit it here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't think I'm God Almighty. I just know that I'm smarter than you.... but, to be fair, a fucking rock is smarter than you.
> 
> And, as for exhibiting 'smart'.... you really shouldn't bitch about others, you ignorant bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hit a nerve, did I?? Listen, you miserable bitch, on my worst day I am smarter than you are on your best day.
Click to expand...


Don't flatter yourself, fat ass. And quoting Judge Judy is not exactly making you look smart. It tells me you sit around watching waaaay too much day time tv. 

Fail.


----------



## California Girl

Rinata said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> She'll get it all right. But she'll lie and say she doesn't and attack you again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please fuck off responding on my behalf. I appreciate that the left think they have the right to decide what other people will or will not say, but you don't. So fuck off... mmmk, fatty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that's what you do, isn't it??? And if you don't like my posts, don't read them. Or there is something else you can do. Have them deleted!!! You're good at that!!! You can dish it out, but you sure cannot take it.
Click to expand...


You mad, huh? The over use of !!!s always shows that someone is losing their ability to respond rationally.   Why would I have your posts deleted? They're funny.


----------



## The Infidel

California Girl said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't think I'm God Almighty. I just know that I'm smarter than you.... but, to be fair, a fucking rock is smarter than you.
> 
> And, as for exhibiting 'smart'.... you really shouldn't bitch about others, you ignorant bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit a nerve, did I?? Listen, you miserable bitch, on my worst day I am smarter than you are on your best day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't flatter yourself, fat ass *(i.e. elephant)*. And quoting Judge Judy is not exactly making you look smart. It tells me you sit around watching waaaay too much day time tv.
> 
> Fail.
Click to expand...


You forgot to mention the code word for fat asses!


----------



## California Girl

The Infidel said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please fuck off responding on my behalf. I appreciate that the left think they have the right to decide what other people will or will not say, but you don't. So fuck off... mmmk, fatty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's what you do, isn't it??? And if you don't like my posts, don't read them. Or there is something else you can do. Have them deleted!!! You're good at that!!! You can dish it out, but you sure cannot take it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you just want to be a asshat about it.... Thats all of it in a nutshell. Thats OK to say is'nt it? I dont want to offend turtles are anYthing. Oh SNAP.... do turtles represent some racial group or something?
Click to expand...


----------



## syrenn

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, that's what he meant.  But 'literally' he absolutely compared Obama to a tar baby.  If you were one tenth as intelligent as you claim (or perhaps simply honest), you'd know that.  He didn't say 'his policies' he said 'him', as in, I don't want to touch "HIM", it's like touching a tar baby.  Go read up on the usage of pronouns you stupid twat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have all the information I require to make an honest judgement.... honest being the key word. In context - and by context I mean his whole comment, not one fucking sentence - he was clearly talking about Obama's policies. That is not calling Obama a tar baby. And the phrase is about the stickiness of tar, not the color of tar. I don't care how many idiots claim something is racist when it is not.... claiming something is racist does not make it racist.
> 
> Two people on this thread have called me a racist. Does that make me a racist? No. It makes them fucking morons who use race as weapon - that makes them racists, but it has no impact on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK....let's make it simple for you
> 
> You do not use a black person and "tar baby" in the same sentence...regardless of context
> 
> You do not use a black person and "watermelon" in the same sentence....regardless of context
> 
> You do not use a black person and "n*gger" in the same sentence...regardless of context
Click to expand...



I guess you would be right, however blacks do it all the time with each other. 

So i guess using the "verboten words" is only racist when a white person uses them.


----------



## syrenn

Rinata said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just think you are God Almighty, don't you???
> 
> I told you that you have no right to dictate to others what is considered racist and what is not. Especially if blacks tell you a certain term offends them!! When anybody is offended you cannot tell them how to feel. The thing to do is to respect their feelings and not use the offending term again. Not try to prove that they are wrong for being offended. Why don't you get that??
> 
> You keep bragging about how smart you are, but you sure don't exhibit it here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't think I'm God Almighty. I just know that I'm smarter than you.... but, to be fair, a fucking rock is smarter than you.
> 
> And, as for exhibiting 'smart'.... you really shouldn't bitch about others, you ignorant bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hit a nerve, did I?? Listen, you miserable bitch, on my worst day I am smarter than you are on your best day.
Click to expand...



I rather doubt that.


----------



## California Girl

syrenn said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't think I'm God Almighty. I just know that I'm smarter than you.... but, to be fair, a fucking rock is smarter than you.
> 
> And, as for exhibiting 'smart'.... you really shouldn't bitch about others, you ignorant bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit a nerve, did I?? Listen, you miserable bitch, on my worst day I am smarter than you are on your best day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I rather doubt that.
Click to expand...


Quoting Judge Judy just confirms that she's a couch potato. 

She mad.


----------



## rightwinger

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, it is totally appropriate (apparently) to accuse people of being 'terrorists' just because they happen to hold a different political view. That's offensive.... it's the hypocrisy of the left that entertains me. Get all butt hurt over one insult, and carry on insulting other people.
> 
> Fuck that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for context...
> 
> Do you and your friends often refer to tar baby when you talk about a situation that gets worse the more you fight it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. In fact, I don't think I have ever used the term.
Click to expand...


Strange...I don't ever recall using it either. 

The term "tar baby" and the fable have been considered inappropriate for decades. Only the ridiculously out of touch would still use it. Especially when referring to a black man


----------



## California Girl

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for context...
> 
> Do you and your friends often refer to tar baby when you talk about a situation that gets worse the more you fight it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. In fact, I don't think I have ever used the term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Strange...I don't ever recall using it either.
> 
> The term "tar baby" and the fable have been considered inappropriate for decades. Only the ridiculously out of touch would still use it. Especially when referring to a black man
Click to expand...


Again, he wasn't referring to Obama as a person. He was referring to Obama's policies. Context. It's inconvenient but it is what it is.... and it is not what it is not.... and it is not racist.


----------



## rightwinger

syrenn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have all the information I require to make an honest judgement.... honest being the key word. In context - and by context I mean his whole comment, not one fucking sentence - he was clearly talking about Obama's policies. That is not calling Obama a tar baby. And the phrase is about the stickiness of tar, not the color of tar. I don't care how many idiots claim something is racist when it is not.... claiming something is racist does not make it racist.
> 
> Two people on this thread have called me a racist. Does that make me a racist? No. It makes them fucking morons who use race as weapon - that makes them racists, but it has no impact on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK....let's make it simple for you
> 
> You do not use a black person and "tar baby" in the same sentence...regardless of context
> 
> You do not use a black person and "watermelon" in the same sentence....regardless of context
> 
> You do not use a black person and "n*gger" in the same sentence...regardless of context
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you would be right, however blacks do it all the time with each other.
> 
> So i guess using the "verboten words" is only racist when a white person uses them.
Click to expand...


That's about it. Blacks are allowed to say it to each other......whites are not

Simple isn't it?


----------



## The Infidel

rightwinger said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK....let's make it simple for you
> 
> You do not use a black person and "tar baby" in the same sentence...regardless of context
> 
> You do not use a black person and "watermelon" in the same sentence....regardless of context
> 
> You do not use a black person and "n*gger" in the same sentence...regardless of context
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you would be right, however blacks do it all the time with each other.
> 
> So i guess using the "verboten words" is only racist when a white person uses them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's about it. Blacks are allowed to say it to each other......whites are not
> 
> Simple isn't it?
Click to expand...


So that makes it OK....?

What a typical liberal response


----------



## California Girl

rightwinger said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK....let's make it simple for you
> 
> You do not use a black person and "tar baby" in the same sentence...regardless of context
> 
> You do not use a black person and "watermelon" in the same sentence....regardless of context
> 
> You do not use a black person and "n*gger" in the same sentence...regardless of context
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you would be right, however blacks do it all the time with each other.
> 
> So i guess using the "verboten words" is only racist when a white person uses them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's about it. Blacks are allowed to say it to each other......whites are not
> 
> Simple isn't it?
Click to expand...


I don't accept that. Either it is ok for everyone or it is not ok for anyone. Anything else is racist.


----------



## rightwinger

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you would be right, however blacks do it all the time with each other.
> 
> So i guess using the "verboten words" is only racist when a white person uses them.
> 
> 
> 
> That's about it. Blacks are allowed to say it to each other......whites are not
> 
> Simple isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't accept that. Either it is ok for everyone or it is not ok for anyone. Anything else is racist.
Click to expand...


When you deal with children you tell them there are good words and there are bad words. It makes it simple for them. 
With adults, things are different. You are expected to understand when certain words are acceptable and when they are not. 

Chris Rock explained it best..

Two fat girls can joke about how fat they are, if a skinny girl does it...it's just plain mean

Two poor people can joke about how little money they have, if a rich person does it....it's just plain mean

Two black people can call each other n*gger, if a white person does it.......it's just plain mean


----------



## Rinata

The Infidel said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please fuck off responding on my behalf. I appreciate that the left think they have the right to decide what other people will or will not say, but you don't. So fuck off... mmmk, fatty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's what you do, isn't it??? And if you don't like my posts, don't read them. Or there is something else you can do. Have them deleted!!! You're good at that!!! You can dish it out, but you sure cannot take it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you just want to be a asshat about it.... Thats all of it in a nutshell. Thats OK to say is'nt it? I dont want to offend turtles are anYthing. Oh SNAP.... do turtles represent some racial group or something?
Click to expand...


Get bent you suck up.


----------



## Rinata

California Girl said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't think I'm God Almighty. I just know that I'm smarter than you.... but, to be fair, a fucking rock is smarter than you.
> 
> And, as for exhibiting 'smart'.... you really shouldn't bitch about others, you ignorant bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit a nerve, did I?? Listen, you miserable bitch, on my worst day I am smarter than you are on your best day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't flatter yourself, fat ass. And quoting Judge Judy is not exactly making you look smart. It tells me you sit around watching waaaay too much day time tv.
> 
> Fail.
Click to expand...


Judge Judy??? WTF??? I don't watch her. I'm too busy during the week to watch tv. The fact that you can quote her means you must watch her yourself, you ignorant hypocrite!!!
I have heard that expression from a family member many times since I was a kid and I like it.

I'll bet you call me fat because it's really YOU that's fat. I'll bet you sit around all day eating and watching all of the stupid daytime shows. Well, finally the truth comes out. You cow!!! Start taking walks instead of watching Judge Judy. And don't try to sue the city for building the sidewalk so close to your ass.


----------



## manifold

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. In fact, I don't think I have ever used the term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange...I don't ever recall using it either.
> 
> The term "tar baby" and the fable have been considered inappropriate for decades. Only the ridiculously out of touch would still use it. Especially when referring to a black man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, he wasn't referring to Obama as a person. He was referring to Obama's policies. Context. It's inconvenient but it is what it is.... and it is not what it is not.... and it is not racist.
Click to expand...


Still struggling with something so simple as the pronoun 'him' huh?

But you're a critical thinking, intellectual powerhouse.


----------



## Rinata

California Girl said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please fuck off responding on my behalf. I appreciate that the left think they have the right to decide what other people will or will not say, but you don't. So fuck off... mmmk, fatty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's what you do, isn't it??? And if you don't like my posts, don't read them. Or there is something else you can do. Have them deleted!!! You're good at that!!! You can dish it out, but you sure cannot take it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mad, huh? The over use of !!!s always shows that someone is losing their ability to respond rationally.   Why would I have your posts deleted? They're funny.
Click to expand...


Because I have your number and you don't like it. Like telling you that anybody that didn't get stuck being married to you really dodged a bullet. What a friggin' shrew you would be.


----------



## manifold

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's about it. Blacks are allowed to say it to each other......whites are not
> 
> Simple isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't accept that. Either it is ok for everyone or it is not ok for anyone. Anything else is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you deal with children you tell them there are good words and there are bad words. It makes it simple for them.
> With adults, things are different. You are expected to understand when certain words are acceptable and when they are not.
> 
> Chris Rock explained it best..
> 
> Two fat girls can joke about how fat they are, if a skinny girl does it...it's just plain mean
> 
> Two poor people can joke about how little money they have, if a rich person does it....it's just plain mean
> 
> Two black people can call each other n*gger, if a white person does it.......it's just plain mean
Click to expand...


You're absolutely right of course.  Unfortunately this is simply just too nuanced for CG's simple mind.

But whatcha gonna do?


----------



## Rinata

syrenn said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't think I'm God Almighty. I just know that I'm smarter than you.... but, to be fair, a fucking rock is smarter than you.
> 
> And, as for exhibiting 'smart'.... you really shouldn't bitch about others, you ignorant bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit a nerve, did I?? Listen, you miserable bitch, on my worst day I am smarter than you are on your best day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I rather doubt that.
Click to expand...


Why would I care what you think???


----------



## Rinata

California Girl said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hit a nerve, did I?? Listen, you miserable bitch, on my worst day I am smarter than you are on your best day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rather doubt that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quoting Judge Judy just confirms that she's a couch potato.
> 
> She mad.
Click to expand...


You really told on yourself that time. YOU watch Judge Judy. And if you're familiar with her expressions, how could you be unless you watch her show??


----------



## manifold

Rinata said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I rather doubt that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting Judge Judy just confirms that she's a couch potato.
> 
> She mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really told on yourself that time. YOU watch Judge Judy. And if you're familiar with her expressions, how could you be unless you watch her show??
Click to expand...


Yup


----------



## del

Rinata said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, shut up, stupid. I highly doubt it. You are so impressed with yourself, but I think that was stupid and not the least bit witty. I can see why Zander liked it. Another fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't doubt it. He had nothing to say and was so embarrassed that he had to put me on ignore.
> 
> 
> The fact that you have no sense of humor is no surprise either. It actually takes intelligence to enjoy wit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a great sense of humor. I know you think you're the second coming of Bob Hope, but I don't think your comments are the least bit funny. Just dumb.
Click to expand...


bob hope?


----------



## del

Rinata said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's what you do, isn't it??? And if you don't like my posts, don't read them. Or there is something else you can do. Have them deleted!!! You're good at that!!! You can dish it out, but you sure cannot take it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you just want to be a asshat about it.... Thats all of it in a nutshell. Thats OK to say is'nt it? I dont want to offend turtles are anYthing. Oh SNAP.... do turtles represent some racial group or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get bent you suck up.
Click to expand...


^^^^
explains why you think bob hope was funny


----------



## rightwinger

manifold said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't accept that. Either it is ok for everyone or it is not ok for anyone. Anything else is racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you deal with children you tell them there are good words and there are bad words. It makes it simple for them.
> With adults, things are different. You are expected to understand when certain words are acceptable and when they are not.
> 
> Chris Rock explained it best..
> 
> Two fat girls can joke about how fat they are, if a skinny girl does it...it's just plain mean
> 
> Two poor people can joke about how little money they have, if a rich person does it....it's just plain mean
> 
> Two black people can call each other n*gger, if a white person does it.......it's just plain mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're absolutely right of course.  Unfortunately this is simply just too nuanced for CG's simple mind.
> 
> But whatcha gonna do?
Click to expand...


She will never get it. She lives in her own isolated world where she looks down on everyone else


----------



## BDBoop

rightwinger said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you deal with children you tell them there are good words and there are bad words. It makes it simple for them.
> With adults, things are different. You are expected to understand when certain words are acceptable and when they are not.
> 
> Chris Rock explained it best..
> 
> Two fat girls can joke about how fat they are, if a skinny girl does it...it's just plain mean
> 
> Two poor people can joke about how little money they have, if a rich person does it....it's just plain mean
> 
> Two black people can call each other n*gger, if a white person does it.......it's just plain mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're absolutely right of course.  Unfortunately this is simply just too nuanced for CG's simple mind.
> 
> But whatcha gonna do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She will never get it. She lives in her own isolated world where she looks down on everyone else
Click to expand...


Well, that's the end result of toxic. Isolation.


----------



## BDBoop

Column: GOP's disrespect of Obama goes beyond debt fight - USATODAY.com



> House Majority Leader Eric Cantor, R-Va., has been especially relentless in the debt-ceiling fight. He attacked this first African-American president with a palpable disrespect not only for Obama personally, but also for his esteemed office.
> 
> Following what Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid, D-Nev., called Cantor's "childish" display during a meeting with Obama, the House majority leader complained that the president had cut short the meeting and stormed out of the room. "He shoved back and said, 'I'll see you tomorrow' and walked out," Cantor snidely told reporters as though the president needs _his_ permission to end a White House gathering.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> House Majority Leader Eric Cantor, R-Va., has been especially relentless in the debt-ceiling fight. He attacked this first African-American president with a palpable disrespect not only for Obama personally, but also for his esteemed office.
> 
> Following what Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid, D-Nev., called Cantor's "childish" display during a meeting with Obama, the House majority leader complained that the president had cut short the meeting and stormed out of the room. "He shoved back and said, 'I'll see you tomorrow' and walked out," Cantor snidely told reporters as though the president needs his permission to end a White House gathering.



The right sees it as justified, given all the hate GWB got. 

Cantor was a marginally competent political bomb-thrower; an otherwise dreadful legislator.


----------



## BDBoop

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> House Majority Leader Eric Cantor, R-Va., has been especially relentless in the debt-ceiling fight. He attacked this first African-American president with a palpable disrespect not only for Obama personally, but also for his esteemed office.
> 
> Following what Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid, D-Nev., called Cantor's "childish" display during a meeting with Obama, the House majority leader complained that the president had cut short the meeting and stormed out of the room. "He shoved back and said, 'I'll see you tomorrow' and walked out," Cantor snidely told reporters as though the president needs his permission to end a White House gathering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right sees it as justified, given all the hate GWB got.
> 
> Cantor was a marginally competent political bomb-thrower; an otherwise dreadful legislator.
Click to expand...


See, I was on the other side of the fence then, as well as completely ignorant of political events. *Coincidence? I think not.* So: were members of the House and Senate treating Bush with a complete lack of respect?


----------



## syrenn

rightwinger said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK....let's make it simple for you
> 
> You do not use a black person and "tar baby" in the same sentence...regardless of context
> 
> You do not use a black person and "watermelon" in the same sentence....regardless of context
> 
> You do not use a black person and "n*gger" in the same sentence...regardless of context
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you would be right, however blacks do it all the time with each other.
> 
> So i guess using the "verboten words" is only racist when a white person uses them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's about it. Blacks are allowed to say it to each other......whites are not
> 
> Simple isn't it?
Click to expand...



Not simple at all. 

If it acceptable to use a word then it is acceptable. 

Its _that_ simple.


----------



## syrenn

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's about it. Blacks are allowed to say it to each other......whites are not
> 
> Simple isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't accept that. Either it is ok for everyone or it is not ok for anyone. Anything else is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you deal with children you tell them there are good words and there are bad words. It makes it simple for them.
> With adults, things are different. You are expected to understand when certain words are acceptable and when they are not.
> 
> Chris Rock explained it best..
> 
> Two fat girls can joke about how fat they are, if a skinny girl does it...it's just plain mean
> 
> Two poor people can joke about how little money they have, if a rich person does it....it's just plain mean
> 
> Two black people can call each other n*gger, if a white person does it.......it's just plain mean
Click to expand...



mean is a far cry from..... racist.


----------



## syrenn

Rinata said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hit a nerve, did I?? Listen, you miserable bitch, on my worst day I am smarter than you are on your best day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rather doubt that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I care what you think???
Click to expand...



I did not ask if you cared now did i? Its a statement.


----------



## Rinata

del said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't doubt it. He had nothing to say and was so embarrassed that he had to put me on ignore.
> 
> 
> The fact that you have no sense of humor is no surprise either. It actually takes intelligence to enjoy wit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a great sense of humor. I know you think you're the second coming of Bob Hope, but I don't think your comments are the least bit funny. Just dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bob hope?
Click to expand...


 Well, I wanted to refer to a comedian that had passed on. You know, second coming and all that.


----------



## Rinata

del said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you just want to be a asshat about it.... Thats all of it in a nutshell. Thats OK to say is'nt it? I dont want to offend turtles are anYthing. Oh SNAP.... do turtles represent some racial group or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get bent you suck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> explains why you think bob hope was funny
Click to expand...


He was known to be a successful, funny comedian. I didn't say that I liked him. Good Lord.


----------



## Rinata

syrenn said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I rather doubt that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I care what you think???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did not ask if you cared now did i? Its a statement.
Click to expand...


A stupid statement.


----------



## Divine Wind

Is it just me or are we not talking politics any more, just personal feuds?

Ever hear of the Hatfields and the McCoys feud?


----------



## Lars

Ali777 said:


> Lars said:
> 
> 
> 
> &#x202a;Brer Obama and the Briar Patch&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did your mother have any kids that's aren't morons?
Click to expand...


What, was this book banned in whatever shithole Muslim country you and your family from? I guess I shouldn't expect any better from faux Americans like yourself, but the fact is most real Americans, particularly southerners have heard of this book and understand the reference. 

Why is it that dark skinned people have this engrained sense of victimhood? Why do they view every criticism of one of there own  or any reference to a dark color in a derogatory sense as an attack on their race? This is about as stupid as the Dallas City council member calling a fellow councilman racist for discussing a "black hole of debt".


----------



## L.K.Eder

manifold said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strange...I don't ever recall using it either.
> 
> The term "tar baby" and the fable have been considered inappropriate for decades. Only the ridiculously out of touch would still use it. Especially when referring to a black man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, he wasn't referring to Obama as a person. He was referring to Obama's policies. Context. It's inconvenient but it is what it is.... and it is not what it is not.... and it is not racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still struggling with something so simple as the pronoun 'him' huh?
> 
> But you're a critical thinking, intellectual powerhouse.
Click to expand...



now i don't even want to be associated with 'em, them there policies of that tarbaby.


----------



## California Girl

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's about it. Blacks are allowed to say it to each other......whites are not
> 
> Simple isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't accept that. Either it is ok for everyone or it is not ok for anyone. Anything else is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you deal with children you tell them there are good words and there are bad words. It makes it simple for them.
> With adults, things are different. You are expected to understand when certain words are acceptable and when they are not.
> 
> Chris Rock explained it best..
> 
> Two fat girls can joke about how fat they are, if a skinny girl does it...it's just plain mean
> 
> Two poor people can joke about how little money they have, if a rich person does it....it's just plain mean
> 
> Two black people can call each other n*gger, if a white person does it.......it's just plain mean
Click to expand...


I really don't need a comedian 'splaining shit to me. You might. But I'm a grown up. 

I was raised not to use the 'n' word and I don't use it. Nor would I refer to anyone - black, white or sky blue - as a 'porch monkey', 'jungle bunny', 'spear chucker' or any other phrase that references that person's skin color. Because that is racist and I am not a racist. However, referring to supporting Obama's policies as a 'tar baby' is not referring to his skin color. Therefore, it was not racist. 

Again, this is faux racism - and that, to me, is as distasteful as actual racism. It is time that we stopped lying about people in order to score political points. Because that is the grown up way to behave. The reason why I call people 'moron' or 'idiot' or 'dumbass' etc on this forum is that many people seem incapable of acting their age instead of their shoe size.


----------



## California Girl

rightwinger said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you deal with children you tell them there are good words and there are bad words. It makes it simple for them.
> With adults, things are different. You are expected to understand when certain words are acceptable and when they are not.
> 
> Chris Rock explained it best..
> 
> Two fat girls can joke about how fat they are, if a skinny girl does it...it's just plain mean
> 
> Two poor people can joke about how little money they have, if a rich person does it....it's just plain mean
> 
> Two black people can call each other n*gger, if a white person does it.......it's just plain mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're absolutely right of course.  Unfortunately this is simply just too nuanced for CG's simple mind.
> 
> But whatcha gonna do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She will never get it. She lives in her own isolated world where she looks down on everyone else
Click to expand...


You do realize that it is more than a fraction moronic to make shit up about people just to score points, right? 

I get the fact that some people struggle with logic, it's a lack of critical thinking. I get that about you. You are probably capable of critical thought - you just prefer not to practice it. But I do.... that is what makes us different. I question, you accept.


----------



## Flaylo

California Girl said:


> What's he supposed to be sorry about?



California Racist Girl has exposed herself again. Asking dumb questions.


----------



## California Girl

manifold said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strange...I don't ever recall using it either.
> 
> The term "tar baby" and the fable have been considered inappropriate for decades. Only the ridiculously out of touch would still use it. Especially when referring to a black man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, he wasn't referring to Obama as a person. He was referring to Obama's policies. Context. It's inconvenient but it is what it is.... and it is not what it is not.... and it is not racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still struggling with something so simple as the pronoun 'him' huh?
> 
> But you're a critical thinking, intellectual powerhouse.
Click to expand...


Actually, it is. Critical thought requires taking all the information available into consideration. Not one sentence, but the whole comment. That is why I see things somewhat differently to many others on occasion. Because I consider the whole instead of the parts. So, yea, basically.... compared to quite a few others in this thread - I am an intellectual powerhouse.... that's not saying much.... since a fucking houseplant is smarter than most of the thought process in this thread. 

I dislike faux racism. And this is faux racism. Faux racism is dangerous.


----------



## Flaylo

So when Charlie calls rightwingers monkeys you all get mad as shat, Obama gets called tarbaby and California Racist Girl thinks its ok. Only in rightwing-America.


----------



## California Girl

Flaylo said:


> So when Charlie calls rightwingers monkeys you all get mad as shat, Obama gets called tarbaby and California Racist Girl thinks its ok. Only in rightwing-America.



  You mad.


----------



## California Girl

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's he supposed to be sorry about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Racist Girl has exposed herself again. Asking dumb questions.
Click to expand...


 You mad.


----------



## Flaylo

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when Charlie calls rightwingers monkeys you all get mad as shat, Obama gets called tarbaby and California Racist Girl thinks its ok. Only in rightwing-America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mad.
Click to expand...


Not as mad as you and your neg rep my sweet little racist girl, your taxes pay my monthly salary, now that has to piss you off. racists trying to save their faces.


----------



## California Girl

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when Charlie calls rightwingers monkeys you all get mad as shat, Obama gets called tarbaby and California Racist Girl thinks its ok. Only in rightwing-America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not as mad as you and your neg rep my sweet little racist girl, your taxes pay my monthly salary, now that has to piss you off. racists trying to save their faces.
Click to expand...


Calling me a racist gets you negged, little boy. You know that already. And you know I'm not a racist. You call me a racist because you are incapable of logical, rational argument. You do it for point scoring.... that, my little ROAD soldier.... is racist. So the racist is you, not me. Trivializing racism is disgusting. You are no better than those you pretend to disagree with. 

And.... you mad.


----------



## Flaylo

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not as mad as you and your neg rep my sweet little racist girl, your taxes pay my monthly salary, now that has to piss you off. racists trying to save their faces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling me a racist gets you negged, little boy. You know that already. And you know I'm not a racist. You call me a racist because you are incapable of logical, rational argument. You do it for point scoring.... that, my little ROAD soldier.... is racist. So the racist is you, not me. Trivializing racism is disgusting. You are no better than those you pretend to disagree with.
> 
> And.... you mad.
Click to expand...


Because you are a shat you facking dumb arse, if you see no problem with a black person being called a tarbaby you must think its ok so you are a racist and you are mad because I told you so. I'm black, do you think if any of my soldiers called a black soldier a tar baby that they wouldn't get punished? Go and google tarbaby, you're the one with the facking irrational, retarded argument trying to defend shat that can't be defended.


----------



## California Girl

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not as mad as you and your neg rep my sweet little racist girl, your taxes pay my monthly salary, now that has to piss you off. racists trying to save their faces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling me a racist gets you negged, little boy. You know that already. And you know I'm not a racist. You call me a racist because you are incapable of logical, rational argument. You do it for point scoring.... that, my little ROAD soldier.... is racist. So the racist is you, not me. Trivializing racism is disgusting. You are no better than those you pretend to disagree with.
> 
> And.... you mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you are a shat you facking dumb arse, if you see no problem with a black person being called a tarbaby you must think its ok so you are a racist and you are mad because I told you so. I'm black, do you think if any of my soldiers called a black soldier a tar baby that they wouldn't get punished? Go and google tarbaby, you're the one with the facking irrational, retarded argument trying to defend shat that can't be defended.
Click to expand...


Nobody called anybody a 'tar baby', ROAD soldier boy. 

You mad. And you think it's ok to call someone a racist just for point scoring. That makes you a racist.


----------



## Flaylo

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling me a racist gets you negged, little boy. You know that already. And you know I'm not a racist. You call me a racist because you are incapable of logical, rational argument. You do it for point scoring.... that, my little ROAD soldier.... is racist. So the racist is you, not me. Trivializing racism is disgusting. You are no better than those you pretend to disagree with.
> 
> And.... you mad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you are a shat you facking dumb arse, if you see no problem with a black person being called a tarbaby you must think its ok so you are a racist and you are mad because I told you so. I'm black, do you think if any of my soldiers called a black soldier a tar baby that they wouldn't get punished? Go and google tarbaby, you're the one with the facking irrational, retarded argument trying to defend shat that can't be defended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody called anybody a 'tar baby', ROAD soldier boy.
> 
> You mad. And you think it's ok to call someone a racist just for point scoring. That makes you a racist.
Click to expand...


Yes because you are, I don't give a shat if anyone else defends you either, go up to the average black woman and call her a tar baby and you'll be lucky to have any teeth left. Associating an African American with that term is racist, the dipshat should have used better judgement and so should you have. I don't get mad at racist crazy people, I enjoy calling them what they are.


----------



## California Girl

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you are a shat you facking dumb arse, if you see no problem with a black person being called a tarbaby you must think its ok so you are a racist and you are mad because I told you so. I'm black, do you think if any of my soldiers called a black soldier a tar baby that they wouldn't get punished? Go and google tarbaby, you're the one with the facking irrational, retarded argument trying to defend shat that can't be defended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody called anybody a 'tar baby', ROAD soldier boy.
> 
> You mad. And you think it's ok to call someone a racist just for point scoring. That makes you a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes because you are, I don't give a shat if anyone else defends you either, go up to the average black woman and call her a tar baby and you'll be lucky to have any teeth left. Associating an African American with that term is racist, the dipshat should have used better judgement and so should you have. I don't get mad at racist crazy people, I enjoy calling them what they are.
Click to expand...


Nobody called anybody a 'tar baby'. But please don't let facts get in the way of your faux racism. It's funny.  

You mad.


----------



## Ravi

manifold said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> To review.... this is what he said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if some people say, Well, the Republicans should have done this or they should have done that, they will hold the president responsible. Now, I dont even want to have to be associated with him. Its like touching a tar baby and you get it, youre stuck, and youre a part of the problem now and you cant get away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, to review the origins of the phrase 'tar baby'. It originates from the 19th-century Uncle Remus stories. In one particular story, B'rer Fox makes a doll out of a lump of tar and uses it to trap B'rer Rabbit. B'rer Rabbit gets more and more stuck the more he hits and kicks the tar baby.
> 
> Anyone with an IQ over room temperature can easily understand the context. So, can someone please clearly and logically explain how the fuck that comment is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's only racist if he intended it to be a racial slur.  Only he knows for sure.
> 
> But he did apologize.
Click to expand...


This should have ended the thread.


----------



## Flaylo

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody called anybody a 'tar baby', ROAD soldier boy.
> 
> You mad. And you think it's ok to call someone a racist just for point scoring. That makes you a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes because you are, I don't give a shat if anyone else defends you either, go up to the average black woman and call her a tar baby and you'll be lucky to have any teeth left. Associating an African American with that term is racist, the dipshat should have used better judgement and so should you have. I don't get mad at racist crazy people, I enjoy calling them what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody called anybody a 'tar baby'. But please don't let facts get in the way of your faux racism. It's funny.
> 
> You mad.
Click to expand...


Ok Trick Racist B****, repeatedly denying the obvious is mental illness.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Ravi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> To review.... this is what he said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, to review the origins of the phrase 'tar baby'. It originates from the 19th-century Uncle Remus stories. In one particular story, B'rer Fox makes a doll out of a lump of tar and uses it to trap B'rer Rabbit. B'rer Rabbit gets more and more stuck the more he hits and kicks the tar baby.
> 
> Anyone with an IQ over room temperature can easily understand the context. So, can someone please clearly and logically explain how the fuck that comment is racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only racist if he intended it to be a racial slur.  Only he knows for sure.
> 
> But he did apologize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This should have ended the thread.
Click to expand...



yeah, but like with the waffen-ss thread, a lot of posters have problems with a certain brand of honesty, context and critical thinking. so this thread needs to go on, until evereyflonzingone agrees that the real racists are lefties, democrats and obama.


----------



## Ravi

L.K.Eder said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's only racist if he intended it to be a racial slur.  Only he knows for sure.
> 
> But he did apologize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should have ended the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, but like with the waffen-ss thread, a lot of posters have problems with a certain brand of honesty, context and critical thinking. so this thread needs to go on, until evereyflonzingone agrees that the real racists are lefties, democrats and obama.
Click to expand...

Well, there is that. If you call me a coon, it is my fault.


----------



## Flaylo

L.K.Eder said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's only racist if he intended it to be a racial slur.  Only he knows for sure.
> 
> But he did apologize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should have ended the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, but like with the waffen-ss thread, a lot of posters have problems with a certain brand of honesty, context and critical thinking. so this thread needs to go on, until evereyflonzingone agrees that the real racists are lefties, democrats and obama.
Click to expand...


California Racist Girl is a few cards short of a full deck, she didn't believe the comment was racist before he apologized, but even apologies don't mean he wasn't racist. Politicians should have some consequences.


----------



## California Girl

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes because you are, I don't give a shat if anyone else defends you either, go up to the average black woman and call her a tar baby and you'll be lucky to have any teeth left. Associating an African American with that term is racist, the dipshat should have used better judgement and so should you have. I don't get mad at racist crazy people, I enjoy calling them what they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody called anybody a 'tar baby'. But please don't let facts get in the way of your faux racism. It's funny.
> 
> You mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok Trick Racist B****, repeatedly denying the obvious is mental illness.
Click to expand...


Trivializing racism is racist. That makes you the racist, my little ROAD soldier. 

And yet, you are the one denying the obvious... and you do it for political point scoring.... again, a sign of racism. 

Fail&Won'tGo, you are the racist one.


----------



## California Girl

Flaylo said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should have ended the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, but like with the waffen-ss thread, a lot of posters have problems with a certain brand of honesty, context and critical thinking. so this thread needs to go on, until evereyflonzingone agrees that the real racists are lefties, democrats and obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> California Racist Girl is a few cards short of a full deck, she didn't believe the comment was racist before he apologized, but even apologies don't mean he wasn't racist. Politicians should have some consequences.
Click to expand...


He apologized because a bunch of racists accused him of making a racist remark. Who's the racist? It isn't him. It is those who use race as a weapon. That's you. Every action has a consequence. Your action is to trivialize racism and make a mockery of it. Mine is to review his comment, in context, and conclude that, logically, he did not call anyone a 'tar baby'.


----------



## Flaylo

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody called anybody a 'tar baby'. But please don't let facts get in the way of your faux racism. It's funny.
> 
> You mad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Trick Racist B****, repeatedly denying the obvious is mental illness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trivializing racism is racist. That makes you the racist, my little ROAD soldier.
> 
> And yet, you are the one denying the obvious... and you do it for political point scoring.... again, a sign of racism.
> 
> Fail&Won'tGo, you are the racist one.
Click to expand...


Look up trivial and trivializing arschloch, you did that with your post. I m not a racist and can't be one and you know why.


----------



## Flaylo

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, but like with the waffen-ss thread, a lot of posters have problems with a certain brand of honesty, context and critical thinking. so this thread needs to go on, until evereyflonzingone agrees that the real racists are lefties, democrats and obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Racist Girl is a few cards short of a full deck, she didn't believe the comment was racist before he apologized, but even apologies don't mean he wasn't racist. Politicians should have some consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He apologized because a bunch of racists accused him of making a racist remark. Who's the racist? It isn't him. It is those who use race as a weapon. That's you. Every action has a consequence. Your action is to trivialize racism and make a mockery of it. Mine is to review his comment, in context, and conclude that, logically, he did not call anyone a 'tar baby'.
Click to expand...


People who call other people who use racist slurs are racist just because you don't like that the racist slur came from your party? You're definitely a few cards short of a full deck.


----------



## rightwinger

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't accept that. Either it is ok for everyone or it is not ok for anyone. Anything else is racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you deal with children you tell them there are good words and there are bad words. It makes it simple for them.
> With adults, things are different. You are expected to understand when certain words are acceptable and when they are not.
> 
> Chris Rock explained it best..
> 
> Two fat girls can joke about how fat they are, if a skinny girl does it...it's just plain mean
> 
> Two poor people can joke about how little money they have, if a rich person does it....it's just plain mean
> 
> Two black people can call each other n*gger, if a white person does it.......it's just plain mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't need a comedian 'splaining shit to me. You might. But I'm a grown up.
> 
> I was raised not to use the 'n' word and I don't use it. Nor would I refer to anyone - black, white or sky blue - as a 'porch monkey', 'jungle bunny', 'spear chucker' or any other phrase that references that person's skin color. Because that is racist and I am not a racist. However, referring to supporting Obama's policies as a 'tar baby' is not referring to his skin color. Therefore, it was not racist.
> 
> Again, this is faux racism - and that, to me, is as distasteful as actual racism. It is time that we stopped lying about people in order to score political points. Because that is the grown up way to behave. The reason why I call people 'moron' or 'idiot' or 'dumbass' etc on this forum is that many people seem incapable of acting their age instead of their shoe size.
Click to expand...


You are far from a grownup California Girl. This thread as well as many others demonstrate it. You hold a simplistic view of the world we live in where everything exists in absolute. You hold yourself up as superior to others and condescension reeks in every post

The reason you constantly refer to others as idiots and morons is that you are so insecure that you need to constantly try to belittle those who disagree with you in order for you to think your post has some merit

Your posts have very little informational or logical merit. Other than belittling others and holding yourself up as an example for others to follow, you have very little to offer


----------



## RadiomanATL

Rinata said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a a picture of the actor, James Baskett.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear God, you're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish I could have made book on your response. That's exactly what I thought you'd say. Obama haters are so predictable.
Click to expand...


My response has nothing to do with Obama. It has to do with you.

Unless you are so fucking stupid and delusional that you think you ARE Obama? I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Rinata said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, shut up, stupid. I highly doubt it. You are so impressed with yourself, but I think that was stupid and not the least bit witty. I can see why Zander liked it. Another fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't doubt it. He had nothing to say and was so embarrassed that he had to put me on ignore.
> 
> 
> The fact that you have no sense of humor is no surprise either. It actually takes intelligence to enjoy wit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a great sense of humor. I know you think you're the second coming of Bob Hope, but I don't think your comments are the least bit funny. Just dumb.
Click to expand...


You have no sense of humor


----------



## manifold

California Girl said:


> Nobody called anybody a 'tar baby'.



Right, he just used simile to compare Obama to a tar baby.  That's nothing at all like calling him a tar baby.

_
California Girl has dug herself into a deep deep hole.  I don't even want to touch her, it's like touching a racist._

^an example of me not calling CG a racist.


----------



## Ravi

manifold said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody called anybody a 'tar baby'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, he just used simile to compare Obama to a tar baby.  That's nothing at all like calling him a tar baby.
> 
> _
> California Girl has dug herself into a deep deep hole.  I don't even want to touch her, it's like touching a racist._
> 
> ^an example of me not calling CG a racist.
Click to expand...

Or maybe associating with her is like touching a hillbilly.


----------



## Divine Wind

Ravi said:


> Or maybe associating with her is like touching a hillbilly.



Some hillbillies are fun to touch.  Just sayin'.


----------



## Rinata

RadiomanATL said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear God, you're stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could have made book on your response. That's exactly what I thought you'd say. Obama haters are so predictable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My response has nothing to do with Obama. It has to do with you.
> 
> Unless you are so fucking stupid and delusional that you think you ARE Obama? I wouldn't doubt it.
Click to expand...


Don't be silly. Why do you waste my time with such silly posts??


----------



## Rinata

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't accept that. Either it is ok for everyone or it is not ok for anyone. Anything else is racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you deal with children you tell them there are good words and there are bad words. It makes it simple for them.
> With adults, things are different. You are expected to understand when certain words are acceptable and when they are not.
> 
> Chris Rock explained it best..
> 
> Two fat girls can joke about how fat they are, if a skinny girl does it...it's just plain mean
> 
> Two poor people can joke about how little money they have, if a rich person does it....it's just plain mean
> 
> Two black people can call each other n*gger, if a white person does it.......it's just plain mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't need a comedian 'splaining shit to me. You might. But I'm a grown up.
> 
> I was raised not to use the 'n' word and I don't use it. Nor would I refer to anyone - black, white or sky blue - as a 'porch monkey', 'jungle bunny', 'spear chucker' or any other phrase that references that person's skin color. Because that is racist and I am not a racist. However, referring to supporting Obama's policies as a 'tar baby' is not referring to his skin color. Therefore, it was not racist.
> 
> Again, this is faux racism - and that, to me, is as distasteful as actual racism. It is time that we stopped lying about people in order to score political points. Because that is the grown up way to behave. The reason why I call people 'moron' or 'idiot' or 'dumbass' etc on this forum is that many people seem incapable of acting their age instead of their shoe size.
Click to expand...


I think you call people names because you want to. You like it. And for the last time, stop telling people how to feel!!!!!!! It doesn't matter in what context, "tar baby " was used. It was used in reference to the president!!!! Black people find it offensive. Shouldn't they be the judge of what offends them??

Again I will ask, what right do you have to argue about it and tell them they are wrong??? That's very presumptuous, don't ya think??? As though your opinion is the last word!!! Get a clue. It's not!!! Damn, what a hard head you are. 

But I know you are going to keep arguing about it and you'll make sure you get the last word. You can never just let anything go. You just love to argue and be disagreeable.  It's what you live for.


----------



## Rinata

California Girl said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, he wasn't referring to Obama as a person. He was referring to Obama's policies. Context. It's inconvenient but it is what it is.... and it is not what it is not.... and it is not racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still struggling with something so simple as the pronoun 'him' huh?
> 
> But you're a critical thinking, intellectual powerhouse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it is. Critical thought requires taking all the information available into consideration. Not one sentence, but the whole comment. That is why I see things somewhat differently to many others on occasion. Because I consider the whole instead of the parts. So, yea, basically.... compared to quite a few others in this thread - I am an intellectual powerhouse.... that's not saying much.... since a fucking houseplant is smarter than most of the thought process in this thread.
> 
> I dislike faux racism. And this is faux racism. Faux racism is dangerous.
Click to expand...


Get the bucket somebody!!! Never seen so much crap.


----------



## Sallow

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for context...
> 
> Do you and your friends often refer to tar baby when you talk about a situation that gets worse the more you fight it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. In fact, I don't think I have ever used the term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Strange...I don't ever recall using it either.
> 
> The term "tar baby" and the fable have been considered inappropriate for decades. Only the ridiculously out of touch would still use it. Especially when referring to a black man
Click to expand...


Heck.. "Song of the South" is considered *extremely offensive*. Yet over and over again..it's been brought up in this very thread.


----------



## Sallow

Lars said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lars said:
> 
> 
> 
> &#x202a;Brer Obama and the Briar Patch&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did your mother have any kids that's aren't morons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What, was this book banned in whatever shithole Muslim country you and your family from? I guess I shouldn't expect any better from faux Americans like yourself, but the fact is most real Americans, particularly southerners have heard of this book and understand the reference.
> 
> Why is it that dark skinned people have this engrained sense of victimhood? Why do they view every criticism of one of there own  or any reference to a dark color in a derogatory sense as an attack on their race? This is about as stupid as the Dallas City council member calling a fellow councilman racist for discussing a "black hole of debt".
Click to expand...


Something about a slave trade in this country that went on for over a century then aparthied that went on for some 7 decades or so might have a little something to do with it.

Are you from this country? And are you really that ignorant of history?


----------



## Sallow

California Girl said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You only need to go back to 2008. Google it. Obama - candidate. Easy. Shameless using of race and religion for politics. If you can't remember that far back, seriously, get help. You have memory problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post some quotes of him shooting down McCain for his associations, religion, national origin..sheesh..something.
> 
> He was pretty respectful toward McCain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ohhhh, you need to change the parameters now?   You don't get to call the shots about what kind of comments fit the rules you defined. Idiot.
> 
> Google it yourself. Find out for yourself how your own bunch of hypocrites used race for politics.
> 
> You are becoming laughable, Shallow. Seriously. This is pathetic. Calling me a racist.... that really should be beneath you.... shame on you. Defriending me was pathetic enough - but calling me a racist.... really.... you're losing it. I honestly think you may have some kind of mental illness.
Click to expand...


Defriending you?



Now you are making stuff up.


----------



## rightwinger

Sallow said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. In fact, I don't think I have ever used the term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange...I don't ever recall using it either.
> 
> The term "tar baby" and the fable have been considered inappropriate for decades. Only the ridiculously out of touch would still use it. Especially when referring to a black man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heck.. "Song of the South" is considered *extremely offensive*. Yet over and over again..it's been brought up in this very thread.
Click to expand...


Do you mean all those happy slaves singing and dancing is offensive?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Rinata said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could have made book on your response. That's exactly what I thought you'd say. Obama haters are so predictable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My response has nothing to do with Obama. It has to do with you.
> 
> Unless you are so fucking stupid and delusional that you think you ARE Obama? I wouldn't doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't be silly. Why do you waste my time with such silly posts??
Click to expand...


In case you missed it, you replied to a post of mine that wasn't even directed at you, and then try to bring Obama into it....which had nothing to do with my post.


You're pretty dumb, you know that?


----------



## Divine Wind

rightwinger said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strange...I don't ever recall using it either.
> 
> The term "tar baby" and the fable have been considered inappropriate for decades. Only the ridiculously out of touch would still use it. Especially when referring to a black man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck.. "Song of the South" is considered *extremely offensive*. Yet over and over again..it's been brought up in this very thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you mean all those happy slaves singing and dancing is offensive?
Click to expand...


If true, someone needs to write a letter to NPR about their racist content: *'Porgy and Bess' : NPR*


----------



## California Girl

Sallow said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post some quotes of him shooting down McCain for his associations, religion, national origin..sheesh..something.
> 
> He was pretty respectful toward McCain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh, you need to change the parameters now?   You don't get to call the shots about what kind of comments fit the rules you defined. Idiot.
> 
> Google it yourself. Find out for yourself how your own bunch of hypocrites used race for politics.
> 
> You are becoming laughable, Shallow. Seriously. This is pathetic. Calling me a racist.... that really should be beneath you.... shame on you. Defriending me was pathetic enough - but calling me a racist.... really.... you're losing it. I honestly think you may have some kind of mental illness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Defriending you?
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are making stuff up.
Click to expand...


No, I'm not, sweetie. You used to be on my friends list. Now you're not. I didn't remove you. You removed yourself. Childish nonsense. Fucking baby.


----------



## California Girl

Rinata said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still struggling with something so simple as the pronoun 'him' huh?
> 
> But you're a critical thinking, intellectual powerhouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it is. Critical thought requires taking all the information available into consideration. Not one sentence, but the whole comment. That is why I see things somewhat differently to many others on occasion. Because I consider the whole instead of the parts. So, yea, basically.... compared to quite a few others in this thread - I am an intellectual powerhouse.... that's not saying much.... since a fucking houseplant is smarter than most of the thought process in this thread.
> 
> I dislike faux racism. And this is faux racism. Faux racism is dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get the bucket somebody!!! Never seen so much crap.
Click to expand...


Try reading your own !!!! filled posts, more crap than one fat butt can hold.


----------



## California Girl

Ravi said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should have ended the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, but like with the waffen-ss thread, a lot of posters have problems with a certain brand of honesty, context and critical thinking. so this thread needs to go on, until evereyflonzingone agrees that the real racists are lefties, democrats and obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, there is that. If you call me a coon, it is my fault.
Click to expand...


If someone called someone else a 'coon', 'tar baby', 'jungle bunny', 'porch monkey' or 'n*gger', I would be right there calling them out on racism. But the facts of the comment do not fit the claim. Context. Critical thinking. Apparently these skills are not practiced by many. Oh well, that is their ignorance to live with.


----------



## driveby

37 pages and moonbats are still too ignorant to understand context.....


----------



## driveby

Democrats didn't raise taxes during their nearly two year super majority, why? They want to make sure that when they do, repubs are a part of that tar baby........


----------



## California Girl

driveby said:


> Democrats didn't raise taxes during their nearly two year super majority, why? They want to make sure that when they do, repubs are a part of that tar baby........



Racist!


----------



## Ali777

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, but like with the waffen-ss thread, a lot of posters have problems with a certain brand of honesty, context and critical thinking. so this thread needs to go on, until evereyflonzingone agrees that the real racists are lefties, democrats and obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Racist Girl is a few cards short of a full deck, she didn't believe the comment was racist before he apologized, but even apologies don't mean he wasn't racist. Politicians should have some consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He apologized because a bunch of racists accused him of making a racist remark. Who's the racist? It isn't him. It is those who use race as a weapon. That's you. Every action has a consequence. Your action is to trivialize racism and make a mockery of it. Mine is to review his comment, in context, and conclude that, logically, he did not call anyone a 'tar baby'.
Click to expand...


So basically what you're saying is that his apology wasn't sincere. Because he didn't mention anything about racist. He claimed that he was using the term in a non-racist context. So you're admitting this was all a lie. Thanks for proving the point so many are trying to explain to you, with your own word.


----------



## Divine Wind

Ali777 said:


> So basically what you're saying is that his apology wasn't sincere. Because he didn't mention anything about racist. He claimed that he was using the term in a non-racist context. So you're admitting this was all a lie. Thanks for proving the point so many are trying to explain to you, with your own word.



Disagreed.  As any good person would do, if they inadvertently say something which another person finds offensive, they apologize just as a good person would do if they accidentally stepped on another person's foot.   I'm surprised more people don't understand this simple act of courtesy.


----------



## syrenn

I guess for political correctness.... things that stick should all now be called Gum babies. 


LOL


----------



## Divine Wind

syrenn said:


> I guess for political correctness.... things that stick should all now be called Gum babies.
> 
> 
> LOL



True, that'd be more PC....but I think I'd prefer "Stickier than a honey-dipped Democrat".


----------



## California Girl

Ali777 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> California Racist Girl is a few cards short of a full deck, she didn't believe the comment was racist before he apologized, but even apologies don't mean he wasn't racist. Politicians should have some consequences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He apologized because a bunch of racists accused him of making a racist remark. Who's the racist? It isn't him. It is those who use race as a weapon. That's you. Every action has a consequence. Your action is to trivialize racism and make a mockery of it. Mine is to review his comment, in context, and conclude that, logically, he did not call anyone a 'tar baby'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So basically what you're saying is that his apology wasn't sincere. Because he didn't mention anything about racist. He claimed that he was using the term in a non-racist context. So you're admitting this was all a lie. Thanks for proving the point so many are trying to explain to you, with your own word.
Click to expand...


So, basically, what you're saying is that you lack basic comprehension skills. Good to know. I thought it might be my fault for not making myself clear. 

You're really not very smart, are you?


----------



## California Girl

Divine.Wind said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So basically what you're saying is that his apology wasn't sincere. Because he didn't mention anything about racist. He claimed that he was using the term in a non-racist context. So you're admitting this was all a lie. Thanks for proving the point so many are trying to explain to you, with your own word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreed.  As any good person would do, if they inadvertently say something which another person finds offensive, they apologize just as a good person would do if they accidentally stepped on another person's foot.   I'm surprised more people don't understand this simple act of courtesy.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't have thought it necessary to explain that.... apparently I was wrong. Some people really are that stupid. Scary shit.


----------



## L.K.Eder

queef queef queef


----------



## Rinata

California Girl said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You only need to go back to 2008. Google it. Obama - candidate. Easy. Shameless using of race and religion for politics. If you can't remember that far back, seriously, get help. You have memory problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post some quotes of him shooting down McCain for his associations, religion, national origin..sheesh..something.
> 
> He was pretty respectful toward McCain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ohhhh, you need to change the parameters now?   You don't get to call the shots about what kind of comments fit the rules you defined. Idiot.
> 
> Google it yourself. Find out for yourself how your own bunch of hypocrites used race for politics.
> You are becoming laughable, Shallow. Seriously. This is pathetic. Calling me a racist.... that really should be beneath you.... shame on you. Defriending me was pathetic enough - but calling me a racist.... really.... you're losing it. I honestly think you may have some kind of mental illness.
Click to expand...


Why are you asking Sallow to do those things??? You are the one making the statement and you want somebody else to do the research?? Yet I have seen you get mad when people post something without a link. You always ask for it. What an unreasonable bitch you are.

And all those insults directed at Sallow for calling you a racist is ridiculous. You ARE a racist!!!!!!!!!!!!! As well as a total hypocrite!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope my punctuation is irritating the snot out of you.


----------



## Ali777

Divine.Wind said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So basically what you're saying is that his apology wasn't sincere. Because he didn't mention anything about racist. He claimed that he was using the term in a non-racist context. So you're admitting this was all a lie. Thanks for proving the point so many are trying to explain to you, with your own word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreed.  As any good person would do, if they inadvertently say something which another person finds offensive, they apologize just as a good person would do if they accidentally stepped on another person's foot.   I'm surprised more people don't understand this simple act of courtesy.
Click to expand...


I was actually responding to the comment that he apologized because racist made him do it. He said nothing about racist. Therefore, if the argument is that he was forced to because of racist, he's a liar. Because he claimed it was because "some people" were offended. 

But since you asked, I'll try to explain it to you. Claiming that "some people" are offended by the "tar baby" term, implies that he isn't. It implies that he didn't know that it was offensive, or didn't care at the time he said it. Neither of which are very complimentary to a sitting public official.


----------



## California Girl

Rinata said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post some quotes of him shooting down McCain for his associations, religion, national origin..sheesh..something.
> 
> He was pretty respectful toward McCain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh, you need to change the parameters now?   You don't get to call the shots about what kind of comments fit the rules you defined. Idiot.
> 
> Google it yourself. Find out for yourself how your own bunch of hypocrites used race for politics.
> You are becoming laughable, Shallow. Seriously. This is pathetic. Calling me a racist.... that really should be beneath you.... shame on you. Defriending me was pathetic enough - but calling me a racist.... really.... you're losing it. I honestly think you may have some kind of mental illness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you asking Sallow to do those things??? You are the one making the statement and you want somebody else to do the research?? Yet I have seen you get mad when people post something without a link. You always ask for it. What an unreasonable bitch you are.
> 
> And all those insults directed at Sallow for calling you a racist is ridiculous. You ARE a racist!!!!!!!!!!!!! As well as a total hypocrite!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope my punctuation is irritating the snot out of you.
Click to expand...


Mind your own fucking business, fat ass. I am no more a racist than you are. The difference between you and I is that if I accidentally offend someone - or even if I deliberately offend someone - I am open to apologizing for that. Unlike you. Say.... for instance... if I had made a comment about a dead family member of another poster - yea, I'd definitely apologize for that. But not you..... you are a fat assed old ho, bitch.


----------



## Ali777

California Girl said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> He apologized because a bunch of racists accused him of making a racist remark. Who's the racist? It isn't him. It is those who use race as a weapon. That's you. Every action has a consequence. Your action is to trivialize racism and make a mockery of it. Mine is to review his comment, in context, and conclude that, logically, he did not call anyone a 'tar baby'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So basically what you're saying is that his apology wasn't sincere. Because he didn't mention anything about racist. He claimed that he was using the term in a non-racist context. So you're admitting this was all a lie. Thanks for proving the point so many are trying to explain to you, with your own word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, basically, what you're saying is that you lack basic comprehension skills. Good to know. I thought it might be my fault for not making myself clear.
> 
> You're really not very smart, are you?
Click to expand...


Actually I'm very intelligent and you know it.
In fact, you can't stand that fact. Intelligent responses to your bigotry is the last thing you want to deal with. You avoid it like the plague, because deep down you know you're wrong. We're all prejudice against something. But, most are willing to change
their beliefs when confronted with evidence to the contrary of what they believe.
I don't lack comprehension skills. I understand you all too well.


----------



## Sallow

syrenn said:


> I guess for political correctness.... things that stick should all now be called Gum babies.
> 
> 
> LOL



How about just not using the term at all. It's pretty antiquated and seldom comes up in normal or polite conversation.

Seems that "Political Correctness" only comes up when someone gets knocked for using a racist or bigotted term then gets all butthurt when they get called on it.


----------



## Sallow

rightwinger said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strange...I don't ever recall using it either.
> 
> The term "tar baby" and the fable have been considered inappropriate for decades. Only the ridiculously out of touch would still use it. Especially when referring to a black man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck.. "Song of the South" is considered *extremely offensive*. Yet over and over again..it's been brought up in this very thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you mean all those happy slaves singing and dancing is offensive?
Click to expand...


It would probably be as offensive if a German director showed Jewish people in Concentration Camps having sing alongs and playing with the children of the guards.


----------



## Ali777

Sallow said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess for political correctness.... things that stick should all now be called Gum babies.
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about just not using the term at all. It's pretty antiquated and seldom comes up in normal or polite conversation.
> 
> Seems that "Political Correctness" only comes up when someone gets knocked for using a racist or bigotted term then gets all butthurt when they get called on it.
Click to expand...


It's a conspiracy. We're all conspiring to pretend "tar baby" is racist, when we know it isn't.
Aliens are making us do it. It's the end of the universe as we know it.


----------



## driveby

Sallow said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heck.. "Song of the South" is considered *extremely offensive*. Yet over and over again..it's been brought up in this very thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean all those happy slaves singing and dancing is offensive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would probably be as offensive if a German director showed Jewish people in Concentration Camps having sing alongs and playing with the children of the guards.
Click to expand...


Yeah, that's the same thing, rdeanlite.......


----------



## California Girl

Ali777 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess for political correctness.... things that stick should all now be called Gum babies.
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about just not using the term at all. It's pretty antiquated and seldom comes up in normal or polite conversation.
> 
> Seems that "Political Correctness" only comes up when someone gets knocked for using a racist or bigotted term then gets all butthurt when they get called on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a conspiracy. We're all conspiring to pretend "tar baby" is racist, when we know it isn't.
> Aliens are making us do it. It's the end of the universe as we know it.
Click to expand...


Actually, you're not. You're just ignoring context. Which is sort of understandable, but not very intelligent. The phrase 'tar baby' absolutely can be racist.... if it is used in a racist way. However, it was not. So it wasn't. But please don't let logic interrupt your partisan bullshit. I'm sure that's far more entertaining.... for fools.


----------



## Sallow

driveby said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean all those happy slaves singing and dancing is offensive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would probably be as offensive if a German director showed Jewish people in Concentration Camps having sing alongs and playing with the children of the guards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's the same thing, rdeanlite.......
Click to expand...


Well I am figuring less people were affected by the Nazis. Slavery in this region went on for 100 years before the revolution..100 years after the revolution and then there were some 70 years of de facto apartheid in this country.

The Nazis were only around for less then a decade.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Sallow said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would probably be as offensive if a German director showed Jewish people in Concentration Camps having sing alongs and playing with the children of the guards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's the same thing, rdeanlite.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I am figuring less people were affected by the Nazis. Slavery in this region went on for 100 years before the revolution..100 years after the revolution and then there were some 70 years of de facto apartheid in this country.
> 
> The Nazis were only around for less then a decade.
Click to expand...


12 years, which in nazi speak is 1000 years.


----------



## Sallow

L.K.Eder said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> driveby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's the same thing, rdeanlite.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am figuring less people were affected by the Nazis. Slavery in this region went on for 100 years before the revolution..100 years after the revolution and then there were some 70 years of de facto apartheid in this country.
> 
> The Nazis were only around for less then a decade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 12 years, which in nazi speak is 1000 years.
Click to expand...


The party may have been around that long..but not really in power.

But 1000 years is about right.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Sallow said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am figuring less people were affected by the Nazis. Slavery in this region went on for 100 years before the revolution..100 years after the revolution and then there were some 70 years of de facto apartheid in this country.
> 
> The Nazis were only around for less then a decade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 years, which in nazi speak is 1000 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The party may have been around that long..but not really in power.
> 
> But 1000 years is about right.
Click to expand...


the party was around app. 20 years.

in power 12 years.

trust me, i can count.


----------



## rightwinger

Ali777 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So basically what you're saying is that his apology wasn't sincere. Because he didn't mention anything about racist. He claimed that he was using the term in a non-racist context. So you're admitting this was all a lie. Thanks for proving the point so many are trying to explain to you, with your own word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, basically, what you're saying is that you lack basic comprehension skills. Good to know. I thought it might be my fault for not making myself clear.
> 
> You're really not very smart, are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I'm very intelligent and you know it.
> In fact, you can't stand that fact. Intelligent responses to your bigotry is the last thing you want to deal with. You avoid it like the plague, because deep down you know you're wrong. We're all prejudice against something. But, most are willing to change
> their beliefs when confronted with evidence to the contrary of what they believe.
> I don't lack comprehension skills. I understand you all too well.
Click to expand...


Don't take it personally, she questions the intelligence of every poster who has the gall to disagree with her. It is her way of compensating for her own immense Insecurity and lack of a cogent argument.


----------



## Ali777

California Girl said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about just not using the term at all. It's pretty antiquated and seldom comes up in normal or polite conversation.
> 
> Seems that "Political Correctness" only comes up when someone gets knocked for using a racist or bigotted term then gets all butthurt when they get called on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a conspiracy. We're all conspiring to pretend "tar baby" is racist, when we know it isn't.
> Aliens are making us do it. It's the end of the universe as we know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, you're not. You're just ignoring context. Which is sort of understandable, but not very intelligent. The phrase 'tar baby' absolutely can be racist.... if it is used in a racist way. However, it was not. So it wasn't. But please don't let logic interrupt your partisan bullshit. I'm sure that's far more entertaining.... for fools.
Click to expand...


Uh, I'm ignoring context in this being an Aliens conspiracy? 
What are you talking about? 

BTW, no one is ignoring context. The argument is that the context doesn't matter in this case. Using such a term can absolutely be racist in any context. That's why he apologized. Or at least, that's why he said he did. How is that ignoring context?


----------



## Ali777

driveby said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean all those happy slaves singing and dancing is offensive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would probably be as offensive if a German director showed Jewish people in Concentration Camps having sing alongs and playing with the children of the guards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's the same thing, rdeanlite.......
Click to expand...


Basically he's right. It is the same thing.


----------



## rightwinger

Ali777 said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would probably be as offensive if a German director showed Jewish people in Concentration Camps having sing alongs and playing with the children of the guards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's the same thing, rdeanlite.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Basically he's right. It is the same thing.
Click to expand...


Slavery and Concentration camps are the same thing


----------



## Ali777

rightwinger said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> driveby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's the same thing, rdeanlite.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically he's right. It is the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slavery and Concentration camps are the same thing
Click to expand...


Basically. I think the point is that they're both crimes against humanity.


----------



## Ali777

rightwinger said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, basically, what you're saying is that you lack basic comprehension skills. Good to know. I thought it might be my fault for not making myself clear.
> 
> You're really not very smart, are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I'm very intelligent and you know it.
> In fact, you can't stand that fact. Intelligent responses to your bigotry is the last thing you want to deal with. You avoid it like the plague, because deep down you know you're wrong. We're all prejudice against something. But, most are willing to change
> their beliefs when confronted with evidence to the contrary of what they believe.
> I don't lack comprehension skills. I understand you all too well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't take it personally, she questions the intelligence of every poster who has the gall to disagree with her. It is her way of compensating for her own immense Insecurity and lack of a cogent argument.
Click to expand...


Yeah, been there done that myself.


----------



## Rinata

California Girl said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly, yesterday I spoke to my cousin's husband - he's black (I add that only because you insist that skin color is relevant) - he says he does not consider it racist - unless someone uses it as a way to insult a black person - then, he would consider it racist. So, I can source a black guy who doesn't think it is racist. But.... he is a very smart guy so perhaps intellect counts when it comes to racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's really swell. But the majority of blacks feel differently. Aren't you old enough to know that you can't tell people how to feel?? But you constantly try. If a black person tells you that the term, "tar baby" insults them, then believe it!! Instead of running around trying to get other opinions. That is stupid and insensitive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I treat people as individuals. If an individual find the phrase insulting, that's fine. But it does not make it racist. It means that they are not smart enough to understand the meaning of 'context'.... but, apparently, context is 'yammering'.
> Anyone who thinks context is not vital is a fucking moron. And that, my fat assed friend, is you.
Click to expand...


You know, you are just plain ignorant. And what's so funny is that you think you're a genius. It's usually that way though. People like you that run around saying how smart they are are usually dumber than a bag of rocks. What an over inflated ego you have!! 

This is one of the most ignorant, pompous statements I have ever heard in my life. You are just a friggin' mess. Oh, and I am not fat assed and I am not your friend.


----------



## del

Ali777 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So basically what you're saying is that his apology wasn't sincere. Because he didn't mention anything about racist. He claimed that he was using the term in a non-racist context. So you're admitting this was all a lie. Thanks for proving the point so many are trying to explain to you, with your own word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, basically, what you're saying is that you lack basic comprehension skills. Good to know. I thought it might be my fault for not making myself clear.
> 
> You're really not very smart, are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Actually I'm very intelligent* and you know it.
> In fact, you can't stand that fact. Intelligent responses to your bigotry is the last thing you want to deal with. You avoid it like the plague, because deep down you know you're wrong. We're all prejudice against something. But, most are willing to change
> their beliefs when confronted with evidence to the contrary of what they believe.
> I don't lack comprehension skills. I understand you all too well.
Click to expand...


if you have to tell people that you're intelligent, you probably aren't.


----------



## del

L.K.Eder said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 12 years, which in nazi speak is 1000 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The party may have been around that long..but not really in power.
> 
> But 1000 years is about right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the party was around app. 20 years.
> 
> in power 12 years.
> 
> trust me, i can count.
Click to expand...


racist


----------



## Divine Wind

Ali777 said:


> But since you asked, I'll try to explain it to you. Claiming that "some people" are offended by the "tar baby" term, implies that he isn't. It implies that he didn't know that it was offensive, or didn't care at the time he said it. Neither of which are very complimentary to a sitting public official.



Some parts of the country aren't as racist as other parts.  Cultural norms are different. I spent a lot of my youth and college in Colorado and like the attitude of Westerners.  Basically, nobody gives a shit what color you are or who you are fucking.  Just don't tell them what to do which is why they don't like big government.  I'm positive Rep. Lamborn didn't know or intend the term to be offensive.  Once he was alerted that parts of the country where racists lived used the term offensively, he did the gentlemanly thing and apologized. 

It's been my good fortune to travel and live in many parts of our nation and the world. I found out early on that it is a mistake to think everyone thinks just as you or I do.  What may seem perfectly innocent to you or I can be offensive to someone else and vice-versa.  Certain hand gestures or the idea of showing the bottom of your shoe can seem innocent, but end up offending a person from a different region of the world.  The proper thing to do in such a case is just as Rep. Lamborn did, offer an apology and a statement that no disrespect was intended.


----------



## Rinata

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's he supposed to be sorry about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Racist Girl has exposed herself again. Asking dumb questions.
Click to expand...


OMG!!! That girl really needs something to do. Seriously??? Incredible!!!


----------



## Ali777

del said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, basically, what you're saying is that you lack basic comprehension skills. Good to know. I thought it might be my fault for not making myself clear.
> 
> You're really not very smart, are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Actually I'm very intelligent* and you know it.
> In fact, you can't stand that fact. Intelligent responses to your bigotry is the last thing you want to deal with. You avoid it like the plague, because deep down you know you're wrong. We're all prejudice against something. But, most are willing to change
> their beliefs when confronted with evidence to the contrary of what they believe.
> I don't lack comprehension skills. I understand you all too well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you have to tell people that you're intelligent, you probably aren't.
Click to expand...


I shouldn't have to.


----------



## del

Rinata said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's he supposed to be sorry about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Racist Girl has exposed herself again. Asking dumb questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG!!! That girl really needs something to do. Seriously??? Incredible!!!
Click to expand...


chill

have another donut or something


----------



## Ali777

Divine.Wind said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But since you asked, I'll try to explain it to you. Claiming that "some people" are offended by the "tar baby" term, implies that he isn't. It implies that he didn't know that it was offensive, or didn't care at the time he said it. Neither of which are very complimentary to a sitting public official.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some parts of the country aren't as racist as other parts.  Cultural norms are different. I spent a lot of my youth and college in Colorado and like the attitude of Westerners.  Basically, nobody gives a shit what color you are or who you are fucking.  Just don't tell them what to do which is why they don't like big government.  I'm positive Rep. Lamborn didn't know or intend the term to be offensive.  Once he was alerted that parts of the country where racists lived used the term offensively, he did the gentlemanly thing and apologized.
> 
> It's been my good fortune to travel and live in many parts of our nation and the world. I found out early on that it is a mistake to think everyone thinks just as you or I do.  What may seem perfectly innocent to you or I can be offensive to someone else and vice-versa.  Certain hand gestures or the idea of showing the bottom of your shoe can seem innocent, but end up offending a person from a different region of the world.  The proper thing to do in such a case is just as Rep. Lamborn did, offer an apology and a statement that no disrespect was intended.
Click to expand...


The truth is you don't have any idea what he knows and what he doesn't.
You're just giving him the benefit of the doubt, without taken into consideration certain pertinent facts.

Just curious. During the time you were attending college, visiting the city of Colorado, conversing with the locals---did you once get the impression that the the use of "tar baby"
was the thing to do? You can't speak for all of Colorado, or even his district I know. But I just find it hard to believe that, even there, they don't concern themselves with cultural sensitivity. What you're describing is a State where they are all ignorant to the offensive nature of the term. I find that very hard to believe.


----------



## del

Ali777 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But since you asked, I'll try to explain it to you. Claiming that "some people" are offended by the "tar baby" term, implies that he isn't. It implies that he didn't know that it was offensive, or didn't care at the time he said it. Neither of which are very complimentary to a sitting public official.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some parts of the country aren't as racist as other parts.  Cultural norms are different. I spent a lot of my youth and college in Colorado and like the attitude of Westerners.  Basically, nobody gives a shit what color you are or who you are fucking.  Just don't tell them what to do which is why they don't like big government.  I'm positive Rep. Lamborn didn't know or intend the term to be offensive.  Once he was alerted that parts of the country where racists lived used the term offensively, he did the gentlemanly thing and apologized.
> 
> It's been my good fortune to travel and live in many parts of our nation and the world. I found out early on that it is a mistake to think everyone thinks just as you or I do.  What may seem perfectly innocent to you or I can be offensive to someone else and vice-versa.  Certain hand gestures or the idea of showing the bottom of your shoe can seem innocent, but end up offending a person from a different region of the world.  The proper thing to do in such a case is just as Rep. Lamborn did, offer an apology and a statement that no disrespect was intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth is you don't have any idea what he knows and what he doesn't.
> You're just giving him the benefit of the doubt, without taken into consideration certain pertinent facts.
> 
> Just curious. During the time you were attending college, visiting the city of Colorado, conversing with the locals---did you once get the impression that the the use of "tar baby"
> was the thing to do? You can't speak for all of Colorado, or even his district I know. But I just find it hard to believe that, even there, they don't concern themselves with cultural sensitivity. What you're describing is a State where they are all ignorant to the offensive nature of the term. I find that very hard to believe.
Click to expand...


you'd be less ridiculous if you didn't call colorado a city, einstein.

in fact, i wager the amount of ridicule you'd be exposed to would be niggardly.


----------



## rightwinger

Ali777 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But since you asked, I'll try to explain it to you. Claiming that "some people" are offended by the "tar baby" term, implies that he isn't. It implies that he didn't know that it was offensive, or didn't care at the time he said it. Neither of which are very complimentary to a sitting public official.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some parts of the country aren't as racist as other parts.  Cultural norms are different. I spent a lot of my youth and college in Colorado and like the attitude of Westerners.  Basically, nobody gives a shit what color you are or who you are fucking.  Just don't tell them what to do which is why they don't like big government.  I'm positive Rep. Lamborn didn't know or intend the term to be offensive.  Once he was alerted that parts of the country where racists lived used the term offensively, he did the gentlemanly thing and apologized.
> 
> It's been my good fortune to travel and live in many parts of our nation and the world. I found out early on that it is a mistake to think everyone thinks just as you or I do.  What may seem perfectly innocent to you or I can be offensive to someone else and vice-versa.  Certain hand gestures or the idea of showing the bottom of your shoe can seem innocent, but end up offending a person from a different region of the world.  The proper thing to do in such a case is just as Rep. Lamborn did, offer an apology and a statement that no disrespect was intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth is you don't have any idea what he knows and what he doesn't.
> You're just giving him the benefit of the doubt, without taken into consideration certain pertinent facts.
> 
> Just curious. During the time you were attending college, visiting the city of Colorado, conversing with the locals---did you once get the impression that the the use of "tar baby"
> was the thing to do? You can't speak for all of Colorado, or even his district I know. But I just find it hard to believe that, even there, they don't concern themselves with cultural sensitivity. What you're describing is a State where they are all ignorant to the offensive nature of the term. I find that very hard to believe.
Click to expand...


I don't think I have seen it used in 30 years. I would be surprised if his younger constituents were even familiar with the term

They are now


----------



## Sallow

del said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The party may have been around that long..but not really in power.
> 
> But 1000 years is about right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the party was around app. 20 years.
> 
> in power 12 years.
> 
> trust me, i can count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> racist
Click to expand...


Mathematician.


----------



## del

Sallow said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> the party was around app. 20 years.
> 
> in power 12 years.
> 
> trust me, i can count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mathematician.
Click to expand...


lap dog


----------



## rightwinger

del said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some parts of the country aren't as racist as other parts.  Cultural norms are different. I spent a lot of my youth and college in Colorado and like the attitude of Westerners.  Basically, nobody gives a shit what color you are or who you are fucking.  Just don't tell them what to do which is why they don't like big government.  I'm positive Rep. Lamborn didn't know or intend the term to be offensive.  Once he was alerted that parts of the country where racists lived used the term offensively, he did the gentlemanly thing and apologized.
> 
> It's been my good fortune to travel and live in many parts of our nation and the world. I found out early on that it is a mistake to think everyone thinks just as you or I do.  What may seem perfectly innocent to you or I can be offensive to someone else and vice-versa.  Certain hand gestures or the idea of showing the bottom of your shoe can seem innocent, but end up offending a person from a different region of the world.  The proper thing to do in such a case is just as Rep. Lamborn did, offer an apology and a statement that no disrespect was intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is you don't have any idea what he knows and what he doesn't.
> You're just giving him the benefit of the doubt, without taken into consideration certain pertinent facts.
> 
> Just curious. During the time you were attending college, visiting the city of Colorado, conversing with the locals---did you once get the impression that the the use of "tar baby"
> was the thing to do? You can't speak for all of Colorado, or even his district I know. But I just find it hard to believe that, even there, they don't concern themselves with cultural sensitivity. What you're describing is a State where they are all ignorant to the offensive nature of the term. I find that very hard to believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you'd be less ridiculous if you didn't call colorado a city, einstein.
> 
> in fact, i wager the amount of ridicule you'd be exposed to would be niggardly.
Click to expand...


I'd bet you a watermelon you haven't heard that one in a coons age


----------



## L.K.Eder

del said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mathematician.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lap dog
Click to expand...


lemon pie


----------



## Sallow

del said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mathematician.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lap dog
Click to expand...


Feather brain.


----------



## Sallow

L.K.Eder said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mathematician.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lap dog
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lemon pie
Click to expand...


Tomato.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Sallow said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> lap dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lemon pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tomato.
Click to expand...


phytofuckingphthora infuckingfestans


----------



## L.K.Eder

sorry dudes, i fucked up the freestyle word association game.

i meant to write "lemon CURRY".

damn, do i suck.


----------



## del

Ali777 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Actually I'm very intelligent* and you know it.
> In fact, you can't stand that fact. Intelligent responses to your bigotry is the last thing you want to deal with. You avoid it like the plague, because deep down you know you're wrong. We're all prejudice against something. But, most are willing to change
> their beliefs when confronted with evidence to the contrary of what they believe.
> I don't lack comprehension skills. I understand you all too well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you have to tell people that you're intelligent, you probably aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I shouldn't have to.
Click to expand...



and yet, mensaboi, you have.

go figure


----------



## Ali777

del said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some parts of the country aren't as racist as other parts.  Cultural norms are different. I spent a lot of my youth and college in Colorado and like the attitude of Westerners.  Basically, nobody gives a shit what color you are or who you are fucking.  Just don't tell them what to do which is why they don't like big government.  I'm positive Rep. Lamborn didn't know or intend the term to be offensive.  Once he was alerted that parts of the country where racists lived used the term offensively, he did the gentlemanly thing and apologized.
> 
> It's been my good fortune to travel and live in many parts of our nation and the world. I found out early on that it is a mistake to think everyone thinks just as you or I do.  What may seem perfectly innocent to you or I can be offensive to someone else and vice-versa.  Certain hand gestures or the idea of showing the bottom of your shoe can seem innocent, but end up offending a person from a different region of the world.  The proper thing to do in such a case is just as Rep. Lamborn did, offer an apology and a statement that no disrespect was intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is you don't have any idea what he knows and what he doesn't.
> You're just giving him the benefit of the doubt, without taken into consideration certain pertinent facts.
> 
> Just curious. During the time you were attending college, visiting the city of Colorado, conversing with the locals---did you once get the impression that the the use of "tar baby"
> was the thing to do? You can't speak for all of Colorado, or even his district I know. But I just find it hard to believe that, even there, they don't concern themselves with cultural sensitivity. What you're describing is a State where they are all ignorant to the offensive nature of the term. I find that very hard to believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you'd be less ridiculous if you didn't call colorado a city, einstein.
> 
> in fact, i wager the amount of ridicule you'd be exposed to would be niggardly.
Click to expand...


I meant to say "cities", so sue me.


----------



## del

Ali777 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is you don't have any idea what he knows and what he doesn't.
> You're just giving him the benefit of the doubt, without taken into consideration certain pertinent facts.
> 
> Just curious. During the time you were attending college, visiting the city of Colorado, conversing with the locals---did you once get the impression that the the use of "tar baby"
> was the thing to do? You can't speak for all of Colorado, or even his district I know. But I just find it hard to believe that, even there, they don't concern themselves with cultural sensitivity. What you're describing is a State where they are all ignorant to the offensive nature of the term. I find that very hard to believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you'd be less ridiculous if you didn't call colorado a city, einstein.
> 
> in fact, i wager the amount of ridicule you'd be exposed to would be niggardly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I meant to say "cities", so sue me.
Click to expand...


i didn't mean to interrupt; i believe you were enlightening all of us on the topic of your heightened intellect.

please, carry on.


----------



## Sallow

del said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some parts of the country aren't as racist as other parts.  Cultural norms are different. I spent a lot of my youth and college in Colorado and like the attitude of Westerners.  Basically, nobody gives a shit what color you are or who you are fucking.  Just don't tell them what to do which is why they don't like big government.  I'm positive Rep. Lamborn didn't know or intend the term to be offensive.  Once he was alerted that parts of the country where racists lived used the term offensively, he did the gentlemanly thing and apologized.
> 
> It's been my good fortune to travel and live in many parts of our nation and the world. I found out early on that it is a mistake to think everyone thinks just as you or I do.  What may seem perfectly innocent to you or I can be offensive to someone else and vice-versa.  Certain hand gestures or the idea of showing the bottom of your shoe can seem innocent, but end up offending a person from a different region of the world.  The proper thing to do in such a case is just as Rep. Lamborn did, offer an apology and a statement that no disrespect was intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is you don't have any idea what he knows and what he doesn't.
> You're just giving him the benefit of the doubt, without taken into consideration certain pertinent facts.
> 
> Just curious. During the time you were attending college, visiting the city of Colorado, conversing with the locals---did you once get the impression that the the use of "tar baby"
> was the thing to do? You can't speak for all of Colorado, or even his district I know. But I just find it hard to believe that, even there, they don't concern themselves with cultural sensitivity. What you're describing is a State where they are all ignorant to the offensive nature of the term. I find that very hard to believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you'd be less ridiculous if you didn't call colorado a city, einstein.
> 
> in fact, i wager the amount of ridicule you'd be exposed to would be niggardly.
Click to expand...


You've never been to Colorado City?

Colorado City, Arizona - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## del

Sallow said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is you don't have any idea what he knows and what he doesn't.
> You're just giving him the benefit of the doubt, without taken into consideration certain pertinent facts.
> 
> Just curious. During the time you were attending college, visiting the city of Colorado, conversing with the locals---did you once get the impression that the the use of "tar baby"
> was the thing to do? You can't speak for all of Colorado, or even his district I know. But I just find it hard to believe that, even there, they don't concern themselves with cultural sensitivity. What you're describing is a State where they are all ignorant to the offensive nature of the term. I find that very hard to believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you'd be less ridiculous if you didn't call colorado a city, einstein.
> 
> in fact, i wager the amount of ridicule you'd be exposed to would be niggardly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've never been to Colorado City?
> 
> Colorado City, Arizona - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


actually, i have. 

did you have another obscure point, or are you just avoiding weeding the pole beans?


----------



## Divine Wind

Ali777 said:


> The truth is you don't have any idea what he knows and what he doesn't.


You know that cuts both ways, don't you?  So why are you so ardent about calling him a racist?



Ali777 said:


> Just curious. During the time you were attending college, visiting the city of Colorado, conversing with the locals---did you once get the impression that the the use of "tar baby" was the thing to do?


When I was growing up, I saw "Songs of the South".  The song "Zip-a-Dee-Doo-Dah" was a favorite as well as the stories told by Uncle Remus.  I didn't perceive them as being racist any more than reading Aesop's Fables.  If you are asking me if racists exist in Colorado, I'm sure there are.  Every group has people who, for whatever reason, hate others just as some here seem to hate Republicans or Democrats, Lefties or Righties.


----------



## Sallow

del said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> you'd be less ridiculous if you didn't call colorado a city, einstein.
> 
> in fact, i wager the amount of ridicule you'd be exposed to would be niggardly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've never been to Colorado City?
> 
> Colorado City, Arizona - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually, i have.
> 
> did you have another obscure point, or are you just avoiding weeding the pole beans?
Click to expand...


I hear Emu burgers are very tasty.

Hmmm..Emu Burgers..


----------



## Ali777

del said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> you'd be less ridiculous if you didn't call colorado a city, einstein.
> 
> in fact, i wager the amount of ridicule you'd be exposed to would be niggardly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I meant to say "cities", so sue me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i didn't mean to interrupt; i believe you were enlightening all of us on the topic of your heightened intellect.
> 
> please, carry on.
Click to expand...


That's not the topic.


----------



## Sallow

Divine.Wind said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is you don't have any idea what he knows and what he doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> You know that cuts both ways, don't you?  So why are you so ardent about calling him a racist?
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious. During the time you were attending college, visiting the city of Colorado, conversing with the locals---did you once get the impression that the the use of "tar baby" was the thing to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I was growing up, I saw "Songs of the South".  The song "Zip-a-Dee-Doo-Dah" was a favorite as well as the stories told by Uncle Remus.  *I didn't perceive them as being racist any more than reading Aesop's Fables. * If you are asking me if racists exist in Colorado, I'm sure there are.  Every group has people who, for whatever reason, hate others just as some here seem to hate Republicans or Democrats, Lefties or Righties.
Click to expand...


----------



## del

Sallow said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've never been to Colorado City?
> 
> Colorado City, Arizona - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually, i have.
> 
> did you have another obscure point, or are you just avoiding weeding the pole beans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear Emu burgers are very tasty.
> 
> Hmmm..Emu Burgers..
Click to expand...


you should pick your zucchini at least a day earlier than you are currently.


----------



## Ali777

Divine.Wind said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is you don't have any idea what he knows and what he doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> You know that cuts both ways, don't you?  So why are you so ardent about calling him a racist?
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious. During the time you were attending college, visiting the city of Colorado, conversing with the locals---did you once get the impression that the the use of "tar baby" was the thing to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I was growing up, I saw "Songs of the South".  The song "Zip-a-Dee-Doo-Dah" was a favorite as well as the stories told by Uncle Remus.  I didn't perceive them as being racist any more than reading Aesop's Fables.  If you are asking me if racists exist in Colorado, I'm sure there are.  Every group has people who, for whatever reason, hate others just as some here seem to hate Republicans or Democrats, Lefties or Righties.
Click to expand...


I'm not sure I ever called him a racist.

Ya know, I was pretty clear with what I asked you. There really wasn't any reason to be confused about it. I wanted to know if they all go around using the term "tar baby", as if it's the thing to do, totally ignorant of it being racially offensive? The fact that you are responding ,by acknowledging that there are racist in Colorado, tends to indicate that you think only racist would use the term.


----------



## rightwinger

Sallow said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've never been to Colorado City?
> 
> Colorado City, Arizona - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually, i have.
> 
> did you have another obscure point, or are you just avoiding weeding the pole beans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear Emu burgers are very tasty.
> 
> Hmmm..Emu Burgers..
Click to expand...


Tastes like chicken


----------



## del

Ali777 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is you don't have any idea what he knows and what he doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> You know that cuts both ways, don't you?  So why are you so ardent about calling him a racist?
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious. During the time you were attending college, visiting the city of Colorado, conversing with the locals---did you once get the impression that the the use of "tar baby" was the thing to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I was growing up, I saw "Songs of the South".  The song "Zip-a-Dee-Doo-Dah" was a favorite as well as the stories told by Uncle Remus.  I didn't perceive them as being racist any more than reading Aesop's Fables.  If you are asking me if racists exist in Colorado, I'm sure there are.  Every group has people who, for whatever reason, hate others just as some here seem to hate Republicans or Democrats, Lefties or Righties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I ever called him a racist.
> 
> Ya know, I was pretty clear with what I asked you. There really wasn't any reason to be confused about it. I wanted to know if they all go around using the term "tar baby", as if it's the thing to do, totally ignorant of it being racially offensive? The fact that you are responding ,by acknowledging that there are racist in Colorado, tends to indicate that you think only racist would use the term there.
Click to expand...


your confirmation bias is showing.

have someone explain to you what that means.


----------



## Ali777

del said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know that cuts both ways, don't you?  So why are you so ardent about calling him a racist?
> 
> When I was growing up, I saw "Songs of the South".  The song "Zip-a-Dee-Doo-Dah" was a favorite as well as the stories told by Uncle Remus.  I didn't perceive them as being racist any more than reading Aesop's Fables.  If you are asking me if racists exist in Colorado, I'm sure there are.  Every group has people who, for whatever reason, hate others just as some here seem to hate Republicans or Democrats, Lefties or Righties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I ever called him a racist.
> 
> Ya know, I was pretty clear with what I asked you. There really wasn't any reason to be confused about it. I wanted to know if they all go around using the term "tar baby", as if it's the thing to do, totally ignorant of it being racially offensive? The fact that you are responding ,by acknowledging that there are racist in Colorado, tends to indicate that you think only racist would use the term there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your confirmation bias is showing.
> 
> have someone explain to you what that means.
Click to expand...


Back at ya.


----------



## Sallow

del said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually, i have.
> 
> did you have another obscure point, or are you just avoiding weeding the pole beans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear Emu burgers are very tasty.
> 
> Hmmm..Emu Burgers..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should pick your zucchini at least a day earlier than you are currently.
Click to expand...


They are Japanese Cucumbers, dammit.


----------



## del

Sallow said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear Emu burgers are very tasty.
> 
> Hmmm..Emu Burgers..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should pick your zucchini at least a day earlier than you are currently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are Japanese Cucumbers, dammit.
> 
> View attachment 14572
Click to expand...


i stand corrected then.


----------



## Ali777

rightwinger said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually, i have.
> 
> did you have another obscure point, or are you just avoiding weeding the pole beans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear Emu burgers are very tasty.
> 
> Hmmm..Emu Burgers..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tastes like chicken
Click to expand...


LOL...might get hungry again in an hour in this case.


----------



## del

Ali777 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I ever called him a racist.
> 
> Ya know, I was pretty clear with what I asked you. There really wasn't any reason to be confused about it. I wanted to know if they all go around using the term "tar baby", as if it's the thing to do, totally ignorant of it being racially offensive? The fact that you are responding ,by acknowledging that there are racist in Colorado, tends to indicate that you think only racist would use the term there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your confirmation bias is showing.
> 
> have someone explain to you what that means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Back at ya.
Click to expand...


i lack the ability to have confirmation bias, but thanks.


----------



## Ali777

del said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> your confirmation bias is showing.
> 
> have someone explain to you what that means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back at ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i lack the ability to have confirmation bias, but thanks.
Click to expand...


You're welcome.


----------



## L.K.Eder

del said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> your confirmation bias is showing.
> 
> have someone explain to you what that means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back at ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i lack the ability to have confirmation bias, but thanks.
Click to expand...


now now, don't sell yourself short, socialist beeotch.


----------



## Divine Wind

rightwinger said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear Emu burgers are very tasty.
> 
> Hmmm..Emu Burgers..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tastes like chicken
Click to expand...


A lot of things taste like chicken including rattlesnake although the rattlesnake I had mostly tasted like chicken neck. It wasn't very fat.


----------



## RadiomanATL

del said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> your confirmation bias is showing.
> 
> have someone explain to you what that means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back at ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i lack the ability to have confirmation bias, but thanks.
Click to expand...




He doesn't get it, does he?


----------



## Divine Wind

Ali777 said:


> Ya know, I was pretty clear with what I asked you. There really wasn't any reason to be confused about it. I wanted to know if they all go around using the term "tar baby", as if it's the thing to do, totally ignorant of it being racially offensive? The fact that you are responding ,by acknowledging that there are racist in Colorado, tends to indicate that you think only racist would use the term.



Yes, people use the phrase "tar baby" when describing a sticky situation.  It's in the common lexicon either due to the stories or the movie.  "Tar pit" and quagmire are similar phrases.  No, when people hear the phrase they don't jump up, begin foaming at the mouth and start calling the person who said it "YOU FUCKING IGNORANT RACIST!!!!!" and start jumping up and down.  That just ain't civilized nor polite.


----------



## Ali777

Divine.Wind said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, I was pretty clear with what I asked you. There really wasn't any reason to be confused about it. I wanted to know if they all go around using the term "tar baby", as if it's the thing to do, totally ignorant of it being racially offensive? The fact that you are responding ,by acknowledging that there are racist in Colorado, tends to indicate that you think only racist would use the term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, people use the phrase "tar baby" when describing a sticky situation.  It's in the common lexicon either due to the stories or the movie.  "Tar pit" and quagmire are similar phrases.  No, when people hear the phrase they don't jump up, begin foaming at the mouth and start calling the person who said it "YOU FUCKING IGNORANT RACIST!!!!!" and start jumping up and down.  That just ain't civilized nor polite.
Click to expand...


Then what was the protest outside his office over this about? If everybody talks like that, why were there protest outside his office? Why are progressive radio talk shows calling him out on it? You'd think they'd be coming to his defense saying everyone talks like that.


----------



## California Girl

Ali777 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, I was pretty clear with what I asked you. There really wasn't any reason to be confused about it. I wanted to know if they all go around using the term "tar baby", as if it's the thing to do, totally ignorant of it being racially offensive? The fact that you are responding ,by acknowledging that there are racist in Colorado, tends to indicate that you think only racist would use the term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, people use the phrase "tar baby" when describing a sticky situation.  It's in the common lexicon either due to the stories or the movie.  "Tar pit" and quagmire are similar phrases.  No, when people hear the phrase they don't jump up, begin foaming at the mouth and start calling the person who said it "YOU FUCKING IGNORANT RACIST!!!!!" and start jumping up and down.  That just ain't civilized nor polite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then what was the protest outside his office over this about? If everybody talks like that, why were there protest outside his office? Why are progressive radio talk shows calling him out on it? You'd think they'd be coming to his defense saying everyone talks like that.
Click to expand...


Progressives calling a Republican a racist. You calling me a racist. Meaningless race baiting by the left. You may find it of importance, but the right are very used to fake accusations of racism for political point scoring. A lot of us find it very sad that those who claim to defend minorities treat them with such disrespect as to trivialize the very thing they profess to care about.


----------



## Ali777

California Girl said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, people use the phrase "tar baby" when describing a sticky situation.  It's in the common lexicon either due to the stories or the movie.  "Tar pit" and quagmire are similar phrases.  No, when people hear the phrase they don't jump up, begin foaming at the mouth and start calling the person who said it "YOU FUCKING IGNORANT RACIST!!!!!" and start jumping up and down.  That just ain't civilized nor polite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then what was the protest outside his office over this about? If everybody talks like that, why were there protest outside his office? Why are progressive radio talk shows calling him out on it? You'd think they'd be coming to his defense saying everyone talks like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Progressives calling a Republican a racist. You calling me a racist. Meaningless race baiting by the left. You may find it of importance, but the right are very used to fake accusations of racism for political point scoring. A lot of us find it very sad that those who claim to defend minorities treat them with such disrespect as to trivialize the very thing they profess to care about.
Click to expand...


So basically, you live to be called racist, got cha.


----------



## Divine Wind

Ali777 said:


> Then what was the protest outside his office over this about? If everybody talks like that, why were there protest outside his office? Why are *progressive* radio talk shows calling him out on it? You'd think they'd be coming to his defense saying everyone talks like that.



The clue is in your own post, M'am.  How much of this is honest, bipartisan complaint and how much of it is over-inflated, partisan melodrama to make something appear either worse than it is or something that it is not?

How many of those protesters were Republicans or there for purely civil, not political reasons?


----------



## Shogun

Maybe tea partiers should just go ahead and call him a ****** like they want to instead of all this dancing around the word.


----------



## Ali777

Divine.Wind said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then what was the protest outside his office over this about? If everybody talks like that, why were there protest outside his office? Why are *progressive* radio talk shows calling him out on it? You'd think they'd be coming to his defense saying everyone talks like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The clue is in your own post, M'am.  How much of this is honest, bipartisan complaint and how much of it is over-inflated, partisan melodrama to make something appear either worse than it is or something that it is not?
> 
> How many of those protesters were Republicans or there for purely civil, not political reasons?
Click to expand...


You claimed it's part of the "common lexicon". Now you're claiming it's only common among Republicans? The people you claimed before that use it, to refer to a sticky situation, whom are unaware of it's racial offensiveness...you're now claiming they're all republicans?

*edit* 
BTW I'm not a M'am.


----------



## del

Ali777 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then what was the protest outside his office over this about? If everybody talks like that, why were there protest outside his office? Why are *progressive* radio talk shows calling him out on it? You'd think they'd be coming to his defense saying everyone talks like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The clue is in your own post, M'am.  How much of this is honest, bipartisan complaint and how much of it is over-inflated, partisan melodrama to make something appear either worse than it is or something that it is not?
> 
> How many of those protesters were Republicans or there for purely civil, not political reasons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed it's part of the "common lexicon". Now you're claiming it's only common among Republicans? The people you claimed before that use it, to refer to a sticky situation, whom are unaware of it's racial offensiveness...you're now claiming they're all republicans?
Click to expand...


----------



## Ali777

Shogun said:


> Maybe tea partiers should just go ahead and call him a ****** like they want to instead of all this dancing around the word.



I think they just did.


----------



## Ali777

del said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> The clue is in your own post, M'am.  How much of this is honest, bipartisan complaint and how much of it is over-inflated, partisan melodrama to make something appear either worse than it is or something that it is not?
> 
> How many of those protesters were Republicans or there for purely civil, not political reasons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed it's part of the "common lexicon". Now you're claiming it's only common among Republicans? The people you claimed before that use it, to refer to a sticky situation, whom are unaware of it's racial offensiveness...you're now claiming they're all republicans?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Coward.


----------



## Divine Wind

Ali777 said:


> You claimed it's part of the "common lexicon". Now you're claiming it's only common among Republicans? The people you claimed before that use it, to refer to a sticky situation, whom are unaware of it's racial offensiveness...you're now claiming they're all republicans?



Not at all.  Why would you think that? 

My apologies.  I meant no offense.  I thought your name was Ali and that was a poor assumption on my part.


----------



## Ali777

Divine.Wind said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed it's part of the "common lexicon". Now you're claiming it's only common among Republicans? The people you claimed before that use it, to refer to a sticky situation, whom are unaware of it's racial offensiveness...you're now claiming they're all republicans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.  Why would you think that?
> 
> My apologies.  I meant no offense.  I thought your name was Ali and that was a poor assumption on my part.
Click to expand...


I don't think you realize how offensive the term is.
I think you've isolated yourself from that truth.


----------



## del

Ali777 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed it's part of the "common lexicon". Now you're claiming it's only common among Republicans? The people you claimed before that use it, to refer to a sticky situation, whom are unaware of it's racial offensiveness...you're now claiming they're all republicans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coward.
Click to expand...


fuckwit say what?


----------



## Ravi

Shogun said:


> Maybe tea partiers should just go ahead and call him a ****** like they want to instead of all this dancing around the word.


Right? At least they would be honest and not "controlled" by racists.


----------



## Ali777

del said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fuckwit say what?
Click to expand...


You don't seem to be willing to risk putting forth an opinion on the actual topic.
All you do is pester the people you disagree with, like a cowardly little gnat.


----------



## del

Ali777 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuckwit say what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't seem to be willing to risk putting forth an opinion on the actual topic.
> All you do is pester the people you disagree with, like a cowardly little gnat.
Click to expand...


i've put forth an opinion; your inability to read isn't my problem.

putting forth an opinion on an anonymous message board isn't an act of courage. 

sorry to burst your bubble, toots.


----------



## Rinata

California Girl said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh, you need to change the parameters now?   You don't get to call the shots about what kind of comments fit the rules you defined. Idiot.
> 
> Google it yourself. Find out for yourself how your own bunch of hypocrites used race for politics.
> You are becoming laughable, Shallow. Seriously. This is pathetic. Calling me a racist.... that really should be beneath you.... shame on you. Defriending me was pathetic enough - but calling me a racist.... really.... you're losing it. I honestly think you may have some kind of mental illness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you asking Sallow to do those things??? You are the one making the statement and you want somebody else to do the research?? Yet I have seen you get mad when people post something without a link. You always ask for it. What an unreasonable bitch you are.
> 
> And all those insults directed at Sallow for calling you a racist is ridiculous. You ARE a racist!!!!!!!!!!!!! As well as a total hypocrite!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope my punctuation is irritating the snot out of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mind your own fucking business, fat ass. I am no more a racist than you are. The difference between you and I is that if I accidentally offend someone - or even if I deliberately offend someone - I am open to apologizing for that. Unlike you. Say.... for instance... if I had made a comment about a dead family member of another poster - yea, I'd definitely apologize for that. But not you..... you are a fat assed old ho, bitch.
Click to expand...


We have established that you are the fat ass. What did you eat today when you watched Judge Judy, tubby?? And I never made a comment about anybody's dead family member. How long are you going to whine and snivel about something that never happened?? What a wuss you are!! 

You are a lying sack of shit, you know that??


----------



## Rinata

del said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> California Racist Girl has exposed herself again. Asking dumb questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!! That girl really needs something to do. Seriously??? Incredible!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> chill
> 
> have another donut or something
Click to expand...


I don't like donuts, dear. And since I wasn't talking to you, go to hell.


----------



## California Girl

Rinata said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you asking Sallow to do those things??? You are the one making the statement and you want somebody else to do the research?? Yet I have seen you get mad when people post something without a link. You always ask for it. What an unreasonable bitch you are.
> 
> And all those insults directed at Sallow for calling you a racist is ridiculous. You ARE a racist!!!!!!!!!!!!! As well as a total hypocrite!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope my punctuation is irritating the snot out of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind your own fucking business, fat ass. I am no more a racist than you are. The difference between you and I is that if I accidentally offend someone - or even if I deliberately offend someone - I am open to apologizing for that. Unlike you. Say.... for instance... if I had made a comment about a dead family member of another poster - yea, I'd definitely apologize for that. But not you..... you are a fat assed old ho, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have established that you are the fat ass. What did you eat today when you watched Judge Judy, tubby?? And I never made a comment about anybody's dead family member. How long are you going to whine and snivel about something that never happened?? What a wuss you are!!
> 
> You are a lying sack of shit, you know that??
Click to expand...


All I did was google your comment - it's from Judge Judy. You're not even smart enough to come up with original insults. What a loser you are.  

Now, let's not lie, my little fat friend. You know, I know, and half the board knows what you said about my family. There's no dodging that bullet. I still have the evidence.... would you like me to prove it for ya? Seriously? Do you really want to pretend you did not say it? Risky strategy, fat one.... very, very risky. When you say something that offensive, you should be prepared to stand by it and not pretend you didn't say it. That is cowardly. 

So, 'we' have established two things with your post. That you are the liar. And that you are a coward.


----------



## L.K.Eder

California Girl said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mind your own fucking business, fat ass. I am no more a racist than you are. The difference between you and I is that if I accidentally offend someone - or even if I deliberately offend someone - I am open to apologizing for that. Unlike you. Say.... for instance... if I had made a comment about a dead family member of another poster - yea, I'd definitely apologize for that. But not you..... you are a fat assed old ho, bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have established that you are the fat ass. What did you eat today when you watched Judge Judy, tubby?? And I never made a comment about anybody's dead family member. How long are you going to whine and snivel about something that never happened?? What a wuss you are!!
> 
> You are a lying sack of shit, you know that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I did was google your comment - it's from Judge Judy. You're not even smart enough to come up with original insults. What a loser you are.
> 
> Now, let's not lie, my little fat friend. You know, I know, and half the board knows what you said about my family. There's no dodging that bullet. I still have the evidence.... would you like me to prove it for ya? Seriously? Do you really want to pretend you did not say it? Risky strategy, fat one.... very, very risky. When you say something that offensive, you should be prepared to stand by it and not pretend you didn't say it. That is cowardly.
> 
> So, 'we' have established two things with your post. That you are the liar. And that you are a coward.
Click to expand...


yeah, provide the evidence. and no hiding behind rules regarding pm's.

i know firsthand how you make shit up about pm's and then hide behind rules.

you are definitely a liar.


----------



## rightwinger

California Girl said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mind your own fucking business, fat ass. I am no more a racist than you are. The difference between you and I is that if I accidentally offend someone - or even if I deliberately offend someone - I am open to apologizing for that. Unlike you. Say.... for instance... if I had made a comment about a dead family member of another poster - yea, I'd definitely apologize for that. But not you..... you are a fat assed old ho, bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have established that you are the fat ass. What did you eat today when you watched Judge Judy, tubby?? And I never made a comment about anybody's dead family member. How long are you going to whine and snivel about something that never happened?? What a wuss you are!!
> 
> You are a lying sack of shit, you know that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I did was google your comment - it's from Judge Judy. You're not even smart enough to come up with original insults. What a loser you are.
> 
> Now, let's not lie, my little fat friend. You know, I know, and half the board knows what you said about my family. There's no dodging that bullet. I still have the evidence.... would you like me to prove it for ya? Seriously? Do you really want to pretend you did not say it? Risky strategy, fat one.... very, very risky. When you say something that offensive, you should be prepared to stand by it and not pretend you didn't say it. That is cowardly.
> 
> So, 'we' have established two things with your post. That you are the liar. And that you are a coward.
Click to expand...


I love a good cat fight in the morning...


----------



## Divine Wind

rightwinger said:


> I love a good cat fight in the morning...
> 
> http://sexloveandwar.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/catfight1.jpg



Me too, but it's better if they are in a Jello pit and wearing bikinis or nothing.


----------



## Ali777

del said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> fuckwit say what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to be willing to risk putting forth an opinion on the actual topic.
> All you do is pester the people you disagree with, like a cowardly little gnat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i've put forth an opinion; your inability to read isn't my problem.
> 
> putting forth an opinion on an anonymous message board isn't an act of courage.
> 
> sorry to burst your bubble, toots.
Click to expand...


I haven't actually seen any of your opinions on the topic. You seem more concerned with insulting people and being a pest. You could have given an opinion on the topic with your last post. Instead you choose to continue being a cowardly little gnat.


----------



## driveby

Ali777 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to be willing to risk putting forth an opinion on the actual topic.
> All you do is pester the people you disagree with, like a cowardly little gnat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've put forth an opinion; your inability to read isn't my problem.
> 
> putting forth an opinion on an anonymous message board isn't an act of courage.
> 
> sorry to burst your bubble, toots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't actually seen any of your opinions on the topic. You seem more concerned with insulting people and being a pest. You could have given an opinion on the topic with your last post. Instead you choose to continue being a cowardly little gnat.
Click to expand...


He's earned the right to pest newbie trolls if so desired, get a clue.....


----------



## Ali777

driveby said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> i've put forth an opinion; your inability to read isn't my problem.
> 
> putting forth an opinion on an anonymous message board isn't an act of courage.
> 
> sorry to burst your bubble, toots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't actually seen any of your opinions on the topic. You seem more concerned with insulting people and being a pest. You could have given an opinion on the topic with your last post. Instead you choose to continue being a cowardly little gnat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's earned the right to pest newbie trolls if so desired, get a clue.....
Click to expand...


How does one earn such a right? On what universe do these strange posting rules originate from anyway? You come off like one of those guys that gets the Jedi mind trick played on them in a Star Wars movie. Or one of those guys in the movies that gets his head pushed down a toilet.


----------



## Rinata

California Girl said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mind your own fucking business, fat ass. I am no more a racist than you are. The difference between you and I is that if I accidentally offend someone - or even if I deliberately offend someone - I am open to apologizing for that. Unlike you. Say.... for instance... if I had made a comment about a dead family member of another poster - yea, I'd definitely apologize for that. But not you..... you are a fat assed old ho, bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have established that you are the fat ass. What did you eat today when you watched Judge Judy, tubby?? And I never made a comment about anybody's dead family member. How long are you going to whine and snivel about something that never happened?? What a wuss you are!!
> 
> You are a lying sack of shit, you know that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I did was google your comment - it's from Judge Judy. You're not even smart enough to come up with original insults. What a loser you are.
> 
> Now, let's not lie, my little fat friend. You know, I know, and half the board knows what you said about my family. There's no dodging that bullet. I still have the evidence.... would you like me to prove it for ya? Seriously? Do you really want to pretend you did not say it? Risky strategy, fat one.... very, very risky. When you say something that offensive, you should be prepared to stand by it and not pretend you didn't say it. That is cowardly.
> 
> So, 'we' have established two things with your post. That you are the liar. And that you are a coward.
Click to expand...


I don't give a shit what you googled. I told you where I heard it. YOU watch Judge Judy, not I. Next, I never said anything about your family. That's why you keep saying you're going to post it and you never do. I keep telling you to do it, so why don't you??? Because you're a lying sack of shit, that's why. I never said anything about, "your family". SO EITHER POST MY SUPPOSED COMMENT OR SHUT UP!!! 

Yes, go ahead, bitch!!! Do it. I'm not a liar or a coward. You are. Truthfully, I doubt that you were ever even engaged.


----------



## rightwinger

Rinata said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have established that you are the fat ass. What did you eat today when you watched Judge Judy, tubby?? And I never made a comment about anybody's dead family member. How long are you going to whine and snivel about something that never happened?? What a wuss you are!!
> 
> You are a lying sack of shit, you know that??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I did was google your comment - it's from Judge Judy. You're not even smart enough to come up with original insults. What a loser you are.
> 
> Now, let's not lie, my little fat friend. You know, I know, and half the board knows what you said about my family. There's no dodging that bullet. I still have the evidence.... would you like me to prove it for ya? Seriously? Do you really want to pretend you did not say it? Risky strategy, fat one.... very, very risky. When you say something that offensive, you should be prepared to stand by it and not pretend you didn't say it. That is cowardly.
> 
> So, 'we' have established two things with your post. That you are the liar. And that you are a coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a shit what you googled. I told you where I heard it. YOU watch Judge Judy, not I. Next, I never said anything about your family. That's why you keep saying you're going to post it and you never do. I keep telling you to do it, so why don't you??? Because you're a lying sack of shit, that's why. I never said anything about, "your family". SO EITHER POST MY SUPPOSED COMMENT OR SHUT UP!!!
> 
> Yes, go ahead, bitch!!! Do it. I'm not a liar or a coward. You are. Truthfully I doubt that you were ever even engaged.
Click to expand...


I watch Judge Judy.....best show on daytime TV

Love to see the Judge post on this board


----------



## Rinata

L.K.Eder said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have established that you are the fat ass. What did you eat today when you watched Judge Judy, tubby?? And I never made a comment about anybody's dead family member. How long are you going to whine and snivel about something that never happened?? What a wuss you are!!
> 
> You are a lying sack of shit, you know that??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I did was google your comment - it's from Judge Judy. You're not even smart enough to come up with original insults. What a loser you are.
> 
> Now, let's not lie, my little fat friend. You know, I know, and half the board knows what you said about my family. There's no dodging that bullet. I still have the evidence.... would you like me to prove it for ya? Seriously? Do you really want to pretend you did not say it? Risky strategy, fat one.... very, very risky. When you say something that offensive, you should be prepared to stand by it and not pretend you didn't say it. That is cowardly.
> 
> So, 'we' have established two things with your post. That you are the liar. And that you are a coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah, provide the evidence. and no hiding behind rules regarding pm's.
> 
> i know firsthand how you make shit up about pm's and then hide behind rules.
> 
> you are definitely a liar.
Click to expand...


I hereby award you brain of the year!!! You are absolutely right. That's exactly what she does. That's why she never posts it. So I'm not the only one she plays this game with. That figures.


----------



## Rinata

rightwinger said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I did was google your comment - it's from Judge Judy. You're not even smart enough to come up with original insults. What a loser you are.
> 
> Now, let's not lie, my little fat friend. You know, I know, and half the board knows what you said about my family. There's no dodging that bullet. I still have the evidence.... would you like me to prove it for ya? Seriously? Do you really want to pretend you did not say it? Risky strategy, fat one.... very, very risky. When you say something that offensive, you should be prepared to stand by it and not pretend you didn't say it. That is cowardly.
> 
> So, 'we' have established two things with your post. That you are the liar. And that you are a coward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a shit what you googled. I told you where I heard it. YOU watch Judge Judy, not I. Next, I never said anything about your family. That's why you keep saying you're going to post it and you never do. I keep telling you to do it, so why don't you??? Because you're a lying sack of shit, that's why. I never said anything about, "your family". SO EITHER POST MY SUPPOSED COMMENT OR SHUT UP!!!
> 
> Yes, go ahead, bitch!!! Do it. I'm not a liar or a coward. You are. Truthfully I doubt that you were ever even engaged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watch Judge Judy.....best show on daytime TV
> 
> Love to see the Judge post on this board
Click to expand...


Tell the bitch. I don't watch JJ.


----------



## California Girl

Rinata said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I did was google your comment - it's from Judge Judy. You're not even smart enough to come up with original insults. What a loser you are.
> 
> Now, let's not lie, my little fat friend. You know, I know, and half the board knows what you said about my family. There's no dodging that bullet. I still have the evidence.... would you like me to prove it for ya? Seriously? Do you really want to pretend you did not say it? Risky strategy, fat one.... very, very risky. When you say something that offensive, you should be prepared to stand by it and not pretend you didn't say it. That is cowardly.
> 
> So, 'we' have established two things with your post. That you are the liar. And that you are a coward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, provide the evidence. and no hiding behind rules regarding pm's.
> 
> i know firsthand how you make shit up about pm's and then hide behind rules.
> 
> you are definitely a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hereby award you brain of the year!!! You are absolutely right. That's exactly what she does. That's why she never posts it. So I'm not the only one she plays this game with. That figures.
Click to expand...


OK. Tell the Admins here that you are happy for me to make public a PM. And on your own head be it. Because I have the PM, fat girl. You know I do, I know I do. And a whole bunch of other people have seen it.


----------



## rightwinger

Rinata said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a shit what you googled. I told you where I heard it. YOU watch Judge Judy, not I. Next, I never said anything about your family. That's why you keep saying you're going to post it and you never do. I keep telling you to do it, so why don't you??? Because you're a lying sack of shit, that's why. I never said anything about, "your family". SO EITHER POST MY SUPPOSED COMMENT OR SHUT UP!!!
> 
> Yes, go ahead, bitch!!! Do it. I'm not a liar or a coward. You are. Truthfully I doubt that you were ever even engaged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watch Judge Judy.....best show on daytime TV
> 
> Love to see the Judge post on this board
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell the bitch. I don't watch JJ.
Click to expand...


Are you serious?

You honestly let California Girl get to you?  She is one of the most insecure phonies on the board. Don't ever let her judge you. She has no personality, no concept of humor or subtlety and lives in a fantasy

Don't lose any sleep over her


----------



## BDBoop

rightwinger said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I did was google your comment - it's from Judge Judy. You're not even smart enough to come up with original insults. What a loser you are.
> 
> Now, let's not lie, my little fat friend. You know, I know, and half the board knows what you said about my family. There's no dodging that bullet. I still have the evidence.... would you like me to prove it for ya? Seriously? Do you really want to pretend you did not say it? Risky strategy, fat one.... very, very risky. When you say something that offensive, you should be prepared to stand by it and not pretend you didn't say it. That is cowardly.
> 
> So, 'we' have established two things with your post. That you are the liar. And that you are a coward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a shit what you googled. I told you where I heard it. YOU watch Judge Judy, not I. Next, I never said anything about your family. That's why you keep saying you're going to post it and you never do. I keep telling you to do it, so why don't you??? Because you're a lying sack of shit, that's why. I never said anything about, "your family". SO EITHER POST MY SUPPOSED COMMENT OR SHUT UP!!!
> 
> Yes, go ahead, bitch!!! Do it. I'm not a liar or a coward. You are. Truthfully I doubt that you were ever even engaged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watch Judge Judy.....best show on daytime TV
> 
> Love to see the Judge post on this board
Click to expand...


Now there is a conservative woman that I know, love, admire and respect.


----------



## del

Ali777 said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't actually seen any of your opinions on the topic. You seem more concerned with insulting people and being a pest. You could have given an opinion on the topic with your last post. Instead you choose to continue being a cowardly little gnat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's earned the right to pest newbie trolls if so desired, get a clue.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does one earn such a right? On what universe do these strange posting rules originate from anyway? You come off like one of those guys that gets the Jedi mind trick played on them in a Star Wars movie. Or one of those guys in the movies that gets his head pushed down a toilet.
Click to expand...


tissue?

the use of the term tar baby, as it was used by whomever this jamoke is/was, doesn't concern me. if y'all wanna get all pantytwisted about it, that's fine with me.

 is that clear enough, or should i write it in crayon, scan it and then post it?

now, dry your eyes and go get your shine box.

twit


----------



## Rinata

rightwinger said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watch Judge Judy.....best show on daytime TV
> 
> Love to see the Judge post on this board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell the bitch. I don't watch JJ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> You honestly let California Girl get to you?  She is one of the most insecure phonies on the board. Don't ever let her judge you. She has no personality, no concept of humor or subtlety and lives in a fantasy
> 
> Don't lose any sleep over her
Click to expand...


Oh, you're a sweetheart!!! Everything you're saying is true, I know. But she's so dumb that I really don't think she realizes she is. And I want her to, I want her to!!!!!  You're absolutely right. I'll lighten up. Thanks.


----------



## rightwinger

del said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> driveby said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's earned the right to pest newbie trolls if so desired, get a clue.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does one earn such a right? On what universe do these strange posting rules originate from anyway? You come off like one of those guys that gets the Jedi mind trick played on them in a Star Wars movie. Or one of those guys in the movies that gets his head pushed down a toilet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tissue?
> 
> the use of the term tar baby, as it was used by whomever this jamoke is/was, doesn't concern me. if y'all wanna get all pantytwisted about it, that's fine with me.
> 
> is that clear enough, or should i write it in crayon, scan it and then post it?
> 
> now, dry your eyes and go get your shine box.
> 
> twit
Click to expand...


Shine box????


----------



## del

rightwinger said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does one earn such a right? On what universe do these strange posting rules originate from anyway? You come off like one of those guys that gets the Jedi mind trick played on them in a Star Wars movie. Or one of those guys in the movies that gets his head pushed down a toilet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tissue?
> 
> the use of the term tar baby, as it was used by whomever this jamoke is/was, doesn't concern me. if y'all wanna get all pantytwisted about it, that's fine with me.
> 
> is that clear enough, or should i write it in crayon, scan it and then post it?
> 
> now, dry your eyes and go get your shine box.
> 
> twit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shine box????
Click to expand...


racist


----------



## Rinata

California Girl said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, provide the evidence. and no hiding behind rules regarding pm's.
> 
> i know firsthand how you make shit up about pm's and then hide behind rules.
> 
> you are definitely a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hereby award you brain of the year!!! You are absolutely right. That's exactly what she does. That's why she never posts it. So I'm not the only one she plays this game with. That figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK. Tell the Admins here that you are happy for me to make public a PM. And on your own head be it. Because I have the PM, fat girl. You know I do, I know I do. And a whole bunch of other people have seen it.
Click to expand...


Bite me, bitch. You are the one that's worried about it. You and I know the truth. And that's all that matters to me.


----------



## Ali777

del said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> driveby said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's earned the right to pest newbie trolls if so desired, get a clue.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does one earn such a right? On what universe do these strange posting rules originate from anyway? You come off like one of those guys that gets the Jedi mind trick played on them in a Star Wars movie. Or one of those guys in the movies that gets his head pushed down a toilet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tissue?
> 
> the use of the term tar baby, as it was used by whomever this jamoke is/was, doesn't concern me. if y'all wanna get all pantytwisted about it, that's fine with me.
> 
> is that clear enough, or should i write it in crayon, scan it and then post it?
> 
> now, dry your eyes and go get your shine box.
> 
> twit
Click to expand...


Can't quite make out what you're saying through that hood. You do know the holes are suppose to face forward, right. Sorry to interrupt you crayon time, btw.


----------



## Ali777

del said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> tissue?
> 
> the use of the term tar baby, as it was used by whomever this jamoke is/was, doesn't concern me. if y'all wanna get all pantytwisted about it, that's fine with me.
> 
> is that clear enough, or should i write it in crayon, scan it and then post it?
> 
> now, dry your eyes and go get your shine box.
> 
> twit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shine box????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> racist
Click to expand...


LOL.
You do realize you just admitted you're a racist....right?


----------



## rightwinger

California Girl said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mind your own fucking business, fat ass. I am no more a racist than you are. The difference between you and I is that if I accidentally offend someone - or even if I deliberately offend someone - I am open to apologizing for that. Unlike you. Say.... for instance... if I had made a comment about a dead family member of another poster - yea, I'd definitely apologize for that. But not you..... you are a fat assed old ho, bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have established that you are the fat ass. What did you eat today when you watched Judge Judy, tubby?? And I never made a comment about anybody's dead family member. How long are you going to whine and snivel about something that never happened?? What a wuss you are!!
> 
> You are a lying sack of shit, you know that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I did was google your comment - it's from Judge Judy. You're not even smart enough to come up with original insults. What a loser you are.
> 
> Now, let's not lie, my little fat friend. You know, I know, and half the board knows what you said about my family. There's no dodging that bullet. I still have the evidence.... would you like me to prove it for ya? Seriously? Do you really want to pretend you did not say it? Risky strategy, fat one.... very, very risky. When you say something that offensive, you should be prepared to stand by it and not pretend you didn't say it. That is cowardly.
> 
> So, 'we' have established two things with your post. That you are the liar. And that you are a coward.
Click to expand...


You should watch Judge Judy

Judge Judy makes a better California Girl than you do


----------



## manifold

Are you fucking kidding me RW?

Dude, let this thread die already.  Seriously.


----------



## L.K.Eder

yeah, let this thread die already.

i will check-in tomorrow to see if it is still alive.


----------



## Ali777

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have established that you are the fat ass. What did you eat today when you watched Judge Judy, tubby?? And I never made a comment about anybody's dead family member. How long are you going to whine and snivel about something that never happened?? What a wuss you are!!
> 
> You are a lying sack of shit, you know that??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I did was google your comment - it's from Judge Judy. You're not even smart enough to come up with original insults. What a loser you are.
> 
> Now, let's not lie, my little fat friend. You know, I know, and half the board knows what you said about my family. There's no dodging that bullet. I still have the evidence.... would you like me to prove it for ya? Seriously? Do you really want to pretend you did not say it? Risky strategy, fat one.... very, very risky. When you say something that offensive, you should be prepared to stand by it and not pretend you didn't say it. That is cowardly.
> 
> So, 'we' have established two things with your post. That you are the liar. And that you are a coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should watch Judge Judy
> 
> Judge Judy makes a better California Girl than you do
Click to expand...


Judge Judy would eat some of the posters on this thread alive.


----------



## del

Ali777 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shine box????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.
> You do realize you just admitted you're a racist....right?
Click to expand...


mensa called.

they said you forgot to stock the paper towels in the ladies' room.



again


----------



## elvis

del said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> You do realize you just admitted you're a racist....right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> mensa called.
> 
> they said you forgot to stock the paper towels in the ladies' room.
> 
> 
> 
> again
Click to expand...


----------



## Ali777

del said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> You do realize you just admitted you're a racist....right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> mensa called.
> 
> they said you forgot to stock the paper towels in the ladies' room.
> 
> 
> 
> again
Click to expand...


Are you a moderator?


----------



## California Girl

Ali777 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> You do realize you just admitted you're a racist....right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mensa called.
> 
> they said you forgot to stock the paper towels in the ladies' room.
> 
> 
> 
> again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you a moderator?
Click to expand...


Is the Pope Catholic?


----------



## Divine Wind

California Girl said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> mensa called.
> 
> they said you forgot to stock the paper towels in the ladies' room.
> 
> again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a moderator?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is the Pope Catholic?
Click to expand...


Do internet tough guys brag they are ex-SEALs who now belong to Mensa?


----------



## Ali777

Hey, I'm just trying to get some background info on the person that told me to go get
my shoe shine kit. I live near the beach. Not a lot of demand for shining of shoes here.


----------



## Ali777

Divine.Wind said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a moderator?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Pope Catholic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do internet tough guys brag they are ex-SEALs who now belong to Mensa?
Click to expand...


Do moderators tell blacks on this site to "go get your shoe shine kit"?


----------



## Divine Wind

Ali777 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Pope Catholic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do internet tough guys brag they are ex-SEALs who now belong to Mensa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do moderators tell blacks on this site to "go get your shoe shine kit"?
Click to expand...


I don't know.  

1) Are you black?

2)  Did he know that?

3) Is he black?

4) Is he a known racist?


----------



## Ali777

Divine.Wind said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do internet tough guys brag they are ex-SEALs who now belong to Mensa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do moderators tell blacks on this site to "go get your shoe shine kit"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> 1) Are you black?
> 
> 2)  Did he know that?
> 
> 3) Is he black?
> 
> 4) Is he a known racist?
Click to expand...


I have no idea. I just asked a question.
Are you black?


----------



## del

Ali777 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Pope Catholic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do internet tough guys brag they are ex-SEALs who now belong to Mensa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do moderators tell blacks on this site to "go get your shoe shine kit"?
Click to expand...


i tell people to go get their shine kits.

do you, at long last, have some kind of point?


----------



## Ali777

del said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do internet tough guys brag they are ex-SEALs who now belong to Mensa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do moderators tell blacks on this site to "go get your shoe shine kit"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i tell people to go get their shine kits.
> 
> do you, at long last, have some kind of point?
Click to expand...


I'm just trying to get a feel *edit* for this place.
Don't want to cross the line with the wrong person.
You've been coming at me kinda sideways. I'm just surprised to
find out you're a mod, is all.


----------



## Divine Wind

Ali777 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do moderators tell blacks on this site to "go get your shoe shine kit"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> 1) Are you black?
> 
> 2)  Did he know that?
> 
> 3) Is he black?
> 
> 4) Is he a known racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no idea. I just asked a question.
> Are you black?
Click to expand...


Nope, I'm an "other".


----------



## del

Ali777 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do moderators tell blacks on this site to "go get your shoe shine kit"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tell people to go get their shine kits.
> 
> do you, at long last, have some kind of point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just trying to get a feel for a girl.
Click to expand...


if you ever have a lucid moment, let me know how whatever that is turns out.


----------



## Ali777

del said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> i tell people to go get their shine kits.
> 
> do you, at long last, have some kind of point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just trying to get a feel for a girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you ever have a lucid moment, let me know how whatever that is turns out.
Click to expand...


Hey, I have lots of lucid moment. You talk a lot of shit. I just don't want to get banned for defending myself.


----------



## del

Ali777 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just trying to get a feel for a girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you ever have a lucid moment, let me know how whatever that is turns out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, I have lots of lucid moment. You talk a lot of shit. I just don't want to get banned for defending myself.
Click to expand...


i'm glad you have "lots of lucid moment"

perhaps someday we'll all be lucky enough to witness one.


----------



## Ali777

del said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you ever have a lucid moment, let me know how whatever that is turns out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I have lots of lucid moment. You talk a lot of shit. I just don't want to get banned for defending myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm glad you have "lots of lucid moment"
> 
> perhaps someday we'll all be lucky enough to witness one.
Click to expand...


Blah, blah, blah, more of the same school grader..."I'm smarter than you are" crap. 
What do you mean "we'll all"?
Got voices in your head telling you what to say or something?
The only thing you've contributed to this thread are childish insults
and making some lame claim that it's only racist that think the term "tar baby"
is racist. I tried to put you on ignore, but couldn't because you're a mod.
Must be nice to fuck with people knowing they can't put your childish ass on ignore.

Now go ahead ban me.
Show everyone you can dish it out but 
you can't take it.


----------



## Ali777

From the forums rules...





> Derogatory statements directed at other members as well as direct or indirect personal attacks are permitted with the stipulation that you generally look like a fool when resorting to these tactics within a serious conversation on real issues. If you're comfortable playing the fool, feel free to do so.


----------



## del

Ali777 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I have lots of lucid moment. You talk a lot of shit. I just don't want to get banned for defending myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm glad you have "lots of lucid moment"
> 
> perhaps someday we'll all be lucky enough to witness one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, blah, more of the same school grader..."I'm smarter than you are" crap.
> What do you mean "we'll all"?
> Got voices in your head telling you what to say or something?
> The only thing you've contributed to this thread are childish insults
> and making some lame claim that it's only racist that think the term "tar baby"
> is racist. I tried to put you on ignore, but couldn't because you're a mod.
> Must be nice to fuck with people knowing they can't put your childish ass on ignore.
> 
> Now go ahead ban me.
> Show everyone you can dish it out but
> you can't take it.
Click to expand...


the only one talking about banning you is you.


why would i ban you?

you're quite amusing.


----------



## del

Ali777 said:


> From the forums rules...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derogatory statements directed at other members as well as direct or indirect personal attacks are permitted with the stipulation that you generally look like a fool when resorting to these tactics within a serious conversation on real issues. If you're comfortable playing the fool, feel free to do so.
Click to expand...


oh, i'm sorry, i forgot this is very serious business.


----------



## Ali777

del said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm glad you have "lots of lucid moment"
> 
> perhaps someday we'll all be lucky enough to witness one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, blah, more of the same school grader..."I'm smarter than you are" crap.
> What do you mean "we'll all"?
> Got voices in your head telling you what to say or something?
> The only thing you've contributed to this thread are childish insults
> and making some lame claim that it's only racist that think the term "tar baby"
> is racist. I tried to put you on ignore, but couldn't because you're a mod.
> Must be nice to fuck with people knowing they can't put your childish ass on ignore.
> 
> Now go ahead ban me.
> Show everyone you can dish it out but
> you can't take it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the only one talking about banning you is you.
> 
> 
> why would i ban you?
> 
> you're quite amusing.
Click to expand...


The only problem is I'm not the topic.
Something don't seem to realize.


----------



## del

Ali777 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, blah, more of the same school grader..."I'm smarter than you are" crap.
> What do you mean "we'll all"?
> Got voices in your head telling you what to say or something?
> The only thing you've contributed to this thread are childish insults
> and making some lame claim that it's only racist that think the term "tar baby"
> is racist. I tried to put you on ignore, but couldn't because you're a mod.
> Must be nice to fuck with people knowing they can't put your childish ass on ignore.
> 
> Now go ahead ban me.
> Show everyone you can dish it out but
> you can't take it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only one talking about banning you is you.
> 
> 
> why would i ban you?
> 
> you're quite amusing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only problem is I'm not the topic.
> Something don't seem to realize.
Click to expand...


pronouns are your friend


----------



## Sallow

Shoe shine kit?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oP1NMB_I0s]GoodFellas Full "Billy Batts" Scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sallow

Man I love that scene.


----------



## Ali777

del said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> the only one talking about banning you is you.
> 
> 
> why would i ban you?
> 
> you're quite amusing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem is I'm not the topic.
> Something don't seem to realize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pronouns are your friend
Click to expand...


Yeah, well...have a nice day.


----------



## del

Sallow said:


> Man I love that scene.



it's one of the best in the movie, imo


----------



## del

Ali777 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem is I'm not the topic.
> Something don't seem to realize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pronouns are your friend
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, well...have a nice day.
Click to expand...


you too

don't be a stranger


----------



## Divine Wind

del said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man I love that scene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's one of the best in the movie, imo
Click to expand...


Great movie, but Hollywood has to fit stories into 2 hour blocks, so a lot of changes, compression and poetic license goes on with them.  The true story is just as fascinating, if not more so:

William Devino - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> Before Devino was attacked, Jimmy tightened his arms around Devino and he was pistol-whipped by Tommy and was so inebriated he failed to defend himself. In the book Wiseguy Hill said that before DeSimone started to beat Batts, DeSimone yelled, *"Shine these fucking shoes!"*


----------



## California Girl

del said:


> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> pronouns are your friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, well...have a nice day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you too
> 
> don't be a stranger
Click to expand...


Stranger than who? Me? Fuck you delboy.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Ali777 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do moderators tell blacks on this site to "go get your shoe shine kit"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tell people to go get their shine kits.
> 
> do you, at long last, have some kind of point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just trying to get a feel *edit* for this place.
> Don't want to cross the line with the wrong person.
> You've been coming at me kinda sideways. I'm just surprised to
> find out you're a mod, is all.
Click to expand...


Colorblind and stupid, huh?


----------

